# les smileys des piliers du bar



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

Oui, je sais, au pluriel on devrait dire smilies. Tout est dans le titre quand-même.

Bon, y a pas tout le monde. Je n'ai pas réussi à en faire certains, j'en ai oublié d'autres... Dites-vous bien que ce n'est qu'un début.

Voici en tout cas les 21 premiers smileys de la collection automne-hiver 2005 

*






 Amok*

*





 Bassman*

*





 bebert*

*





 DocEvil *(je sais, je me suis pas foulé)

*





 Finn_Atlas*

*





 Foguenne *(qui aura remarqué que j'ai tenu compte de ses critiques)

*





 GlobalCut*

*





 Grug*

*





 IceandFire*

*





 Lorna*

*





 lumai*

*





 macelene*

*





 macmarco*

*





 Modern_Thing*

*





 Nephou*

*





 Nexka*

*





 Roberto Vendez*

*





 sonnyboy*

*





 supermoquette*

*





 thebiglebowsky*

*





 TibomonG4*


voilà, c'est tout ! :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

Bravo...    Un sujet mythique est lancé...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2004)

Ouais c'est pas mal.... Mais je suis ou moi?


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est pas mal.... Mais je suis ou moi?


 J'ai pas réussi à faire un portrait d'Iggy Pop ressemblant dans un rond de 15px de diamètre


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2004)

Le mien existait déjà !


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2004)

et moi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

J'adopte


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas réussi à faire un portrait d'Iggy Pop ressemblant dans un rond de 15px de diamètre


Ben recommence!  




Allez t'aura qd meme ton coup de boule dès que la machine elle veux bien...


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

Bravo !  

 PS. Roberto est criant de vérité


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

Tu veux un modèle pour faire «mon» smiley?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Adopté !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: 
Super poildep !!!    et merci !


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

Hop ! Dans la signature !


----------



## sylko (16 Septembre 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Trop fort poildep :love:     

et merci 


et toi ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

mes mouches elles bougent enfin :love:


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2004)

Bon je suis pas un pilier du bar, mais un pilier tout court    :rateau: alors il est où mon smiley ? Il est easy en plus le mien


----------



## nato kino (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voici en tout cas les 21 premiers smileys de la collection automne-hiver 2005



Bon boulot !!  :style:


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon boulot !!  :style:


 :style: très reussi celui de nato


----------



## FANREM (16 Septembre 2004)

Tous tres reussis. 

Bravo


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

Merci tous ! ça fait plaisir 
Que les absents ne s'affolent pas, j'ai bien dit que ce n'était qu'un début. Je prend en note toutes les réclamations ici-même


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et toi ?


suis pas un pilier


----------



## _m_apman (16 Septembre 2004)

Hum... Difficile de trouver quelque chose d'orignal à dire !
Alors, tout simplement, *bravo !*

Tu viens d'entrer dans l'histoire... de MacG !


----------



## bebert (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:affraid: ça fait peur !
  :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est *qui* à droite ?
> Et à gauche ??


 ça, c'est à toi de nous le dire en rentrant de la sortie de l'école.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> suis pas un pilier


 tu viens de le devenir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un trou noir qui n'a pas fini de faire jaser...


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

si le mien est en chantier,je le veus ,mais avec beaucoup de poils comme un ancetre 
des poils d'accord ,mais de barbe uniquement  
avec ton pseudo ,on ne sait jamais


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, au pluriel on devrait dire smilies. Tout est dans le titre quand-même.
> 
> Bon, y a pas tout le monde. Je n'ai pas réussi à en faire certains, j'en ai oublié d'autres... Dites-vous bien que ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> ...



fais pas le modeste : rajoute toi 

*





 poildep*


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2004)

BIEN VU le poisson !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

eh bé mon "pouelde" !!! tu m'avais rien dit !!!  
héhéhéhé...classe...; 

















 c'est bien on dirait un simpson !!!!  ou un japonais...


----------



## touba (16 Septembre 2004)

bah touba ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

Tu vas avoir du taf Pouelde !!!!


----------



## touba (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas avoir du taf Pouelde !!!!



c'est clair que des piliers de bar y'en a ici !!!
il risque pas de tomber le comptoir...  :mouais:    

bah oui... :love:


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

bien sûr,  moi aussi j'aimerais bien...


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Dites 
C'est bien gentil d'avoir des piliers, mais il nous manque des 2eme, 3eme lignes, des demis, des centres et des ailiers et un arriere si on veut faire quelque chose   

Bon j'peux faire Talonneur, je l'ai fait pendant 11ans


----------



## touba (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites
> C'est bien gentil d'avoir des piliers, mais il nous manque des 2eme, 3eme lignes, des demis, des centres et des ailiers et un arriere si on veut faire quelque chose
> 
> Bon j'peux faire Talonneur, je l'ai fait pendant 11ans



euh ?
et tu comptes jouer dans le Bar ?   

pi contre qui ?  :mouais: 
contre l'équipe du Bar d'un forum PC ??? pourquoi pas...  

je me propose comme ailier, à gauche si possible. mais je vous préviens j'ai des balles mais j'ai pas de raquette ! :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2004)

Message vBulletin

    Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep.



:d


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

équipe mixte?


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Bien sur :love: :love:


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dites
> C'est bien gentil d'avoir des piliers, mais il nous manque des 2eme, 3eme lignes, des demis, des centres et des ailiers et un arriere si on veut faire quelque chose
> 
> Bon j'peux faire Talonneur, je l'ai fait pendant 11ans


.
moi je propose goal , ........quoi  .....c'est vrai ça  
bon je reste au bar:sleep:


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

je croyais être calée en sports, divers et variés. mais là 

des talonneurs, des piliers, des goals, sans compter les balles et les raquettes...  

mais ce n'est pas grave, l'important c'est de jouer... et de boire!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Moi je préfère le Golf


----------



## Spyro (16 Septembre 2004)

> les smileys des piliers du bar


C'est quoi un pilier du bar ?
Ça existe ça ??


----------



## touba (16 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère le Golf



avec Rico dans les cages tu risques pas de fair le par !    :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> avec Rico dans les cages tu risques pas de fair le par !  :mouais:


.
mais non,mais non ,au golf ,on n'a pas le droit d'empecher les balles de rentrer
  ,t'inquiete pas TIBO


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ... et de boire!



Vous participez aussi à la troisième mi-temps ?  :mouais:   Décidement tout se perd !


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous participez aussi à la troisième mi-temps ? :mouais:  Décidement tout se perd !


tu sais, le mythe des vestiaires d'après match   ...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, le mythe des vestiaires d'après match   ...



Pour ceux qui connaissent, il s'agit de Clarika. 

_Les garçons ont dit-on
De drôles de manières
Dans les vestiaires
Ils boivent l'alcool au goulot
Poussent des cris d'animaux
S'arrosent de parfum bon marché
Ouvrent leurs bières avec les pieds

Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires ah
Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires
Les garçons ont dit-on
Des m½urs singulières
Dans les vestiaires
Ils porteraient sur les hanches
Des serviettes qui quand ils penchent
Laissent entrevoir dans les vapeurs
L'objet du délit prometteur
Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires, ah
Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires, ah

Ah, si j'étais un garçon
Je saurais ce qu'ils font
Dans les vestiaires ah
Ah, si j'étais Paul ou Léon
Ou même un porte-savon
Un courant d'air

Les garçons ont dit-on
L'humeur parfois légère
Dans les vestiaires
Ils planqueraient sous leurs Adidas
Des revues pleines de créatures
Posant nues sur des pics à glace
S'adonnant à la luxure

Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires ah
Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires
Les garçons, ils se font
Des plaisirs solitaires
Dans les vestiaires
Ils ferment les yeux sous la douche
Et rêvent que des filles alanguies
S'en viennent en bande et à pleine bouche
Dévorer leur anatomie
Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires, ah
Ah, les garçons dans les vestiaires, ah

Ah, si j'étais un garçon, je saurais ce qu'ils font
Dans les vestiaires
Ah, si j'étais Pierre ou Simon
Ou même un porte-savon
Un courant d'air, ah
Ou un short en coton
Une paire de crampons, une genouillère
Ah, si j'étais un garçon, je saurais ce qu'ils font
Dans les vestiaires._


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Ah les vestiaires ca vous fait rever....  

Si vous saviez....


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

Mais chut Webo tu vas créer une émeute. La femme est un loup pour l'homme, c'est bien connu !


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais chut Webo tu vas créer une émeute. La femme est un loup pour l'homme.


non,moi je je l'appelle loulou   ta louise


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais chut Webo tu vas créer une émeute.



Ooops... fallait pas ouvrir la boîte...  :rose: 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La femme est un loup pour l'homme, c'est bien connu !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah les vestiaires ca vous fait rever....
> 
> Si vous saviez....


Non, pas de détails ... On imagine cela très bien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Ben je serais decu de te decevoir plutot, mais il se passe rien


----------



## guytantakul (16 Septembre 2004)

Ouais, camphre, le retour !


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben je serais decu de te decevoir plutot, mais il se passe rien


 ils se lavent même pas les garçonss dans les vestiaires ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ils se lavent même pas les garçonss dans les vestiaires ?



Des fois, à la campagne, il n'y a pas beaucoup d'eau et comme il faut en garder pour le pastis...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Adopté : c'est tout moi !!! :love: 

Bravo à toi !!!


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2004)

:love: Mister Poildep


----------



## Hurrican (16 Septembre 2004)

T'es bien entourée douce macelene ...


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Vraiment un grand bravo, poildep !  
  Ils sont tous excellemment bien vus ! 
  :style::king:


----------



## theozdevil (16 Septembre 2004)

Vrement genial c smiley

 Tu as superbement bien fais sa


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

mercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimerci :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fais pas le modeste : rajoute toi
> 
> *
> 
> ...


apparemment j'ai pas besoin de me fatiguer


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> apparemment j'ai pas besoin de me fatiguer


 si ! ça doit être du boulot de faire tout ça !!!!


----------



## molgow (16 Septembre 2004)

Splendides les smileys poildep !

Bravo !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Splendides les smileys poildep !
> 
> Bravo !


 faut pas trop lui dire après il va se pécho le melon !!!


----------



## poildep (16 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> faut pas trop lui dire après il va se pécho le melon !!!


 ouaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiis ! du melon ! du melon !


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Septembre 2004)

Ohlala...Toutes ces félicitations me donnent envie de gerber...  

Ces nuls tes trucs là, tes p'tites boules qui portent un nom bizarre, qui ne ressemble presque à rien.  

Bref, c'est naze.   

Passer du temps à ça, j'comprend pas....

   



PS : Un grand bravo mais je le dis tout bas parce que j'veux pas que tout le monde y pense que je pense comme lui (tout le monde...).


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Encore un trou noir qui n'a pas fini de faire jaser...








Et la lumière fut...


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2004)

Bravo bravo bravo!!!    Et merci 
J'adore... On dirait à la fois une tête avec des yeux, et puis c'est quand même le symbole de la rebelion!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



Touba??? Tu veux pas me laisser la place d'aillier gauche stp??? On fait une mi temps chacun??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bravo bravo bravo!!!    Et merci
> J'adore... On dirait à la fois une tête avec des yeux, et puis c'est quand même le symbole de la rebelion!!
> 
> 
> ...



et où les places sont-elles en vente


----------



## iTof (17 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, au pluriel on devrait dire smilies. Tout est dans le titre quand-même.
> 
> Bon, y a pas tout le monde. Je n'ai pas réussi à en faire certains, j'en ai oublié d'autres... Dites-vous bien que ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> ...


 Super en tt cas  j'avais jamais fait attention à ce thread


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

Booooooap 'suis pas dedans !! pourquoi donc ??!!??


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasque


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

Oui.


C'est une bonne raison....


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Booooooap 'suis pas dedans !! pourquoi donc ??!!??


 Pask'il est écrit "smilies des PILiERS du bar :love: 

Narf© :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

Bon, ça vient la suite ?


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiis ! du melon ! du melon !


Bonjour.
Et pourquoi pas aussi les smileys des ... Piliers de Mines ?


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça vient la suite ?


 j'attend un peu.  Les choses ont tellement plus d'attrait avec un peu de suspens !


----------



## poildep (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as r'marqué aussi ??


 c'est malin !


----------



## MrStone (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça vient la suite ?



Hey, Grug, si t'allais nous bricoler un set d'icônes macgé pendant ce temps


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hey, Grug, si t'allais nous bricoler un set d'icônes macgé pendant ce temps


 laisse tomber. Il glande. 
Même sur SON site, pas moyen de voir une icône à lui.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber. Il glande.
> Même sur SON site, pas moyen de voir une icône à lui.



et toi, tu vas continuer ta série  

_t'es pas un glandeur, toi_


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

non monsieur !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non monsieur !



voilà enfin un homme sur lequel on peut compter


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

t'inquiete !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete !



absolument pas    ma confiance en toi est le meilleur placement que j'ai jamais fait


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

j'ose pas imaginer quels autres placements tu as pu faire !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas imaginer quels autres placements tu as pu faire !



  

mais je sais qu'avec toi ce sera le gros lot


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

merde, chuis repéré ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merde, chuis repéré ! :love: :love:



aveque ta tronche de gros lot...


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

j'en suis pas peu fier !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis pas peu fier !



... et tu as certainement raison   

... sur ces bonnes paroles, ma couette me tend les bras...


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ose pas imaginer quels autres placements tu as pu faire !



Il a tout investi en bibine mais il n'a pas compris la différence entre intérêt et capital, d'où une forte évaporation, enfin ça revient à même pour ce qui est du contenu des bouteilles . Conclusion : on ne peut pas dire qui'll investit à long terme


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il a tout investi en bibine mais il n'a pas compris la différence entre intérêt et capital, d'où une forte évaporation, enfin ça revient à même pour ce qui est du contenu des bouteilles . Conclusion : on ne peut pas dire qui'll investit à long terme


 Wall street nous baisera tous !


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merde, chuis repéré !





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aveque ta tronche de gros lot...



On dit "grelot", Lemmy, c'est au bruit des grelots qu'on repère les brebis égarées


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

une brebis bien vite retrouvée, donc...


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Wall street nous baisera tous !



Peut-être mais on peut pas dire que je les aide  déjà que je me complairais facilement dans la contemplation plutôt que l'action, que je n'aime pas trop avoir des obligations... j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas le bon profil. 

Faut dire qu'une rue qui va dans un mur, c'est pas très motivant pour aller plus loin. Je préfère nettement "longtemps, je me suis couché de bonne heure"


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une brebis bien vite retrouvée, donc...



Y a intérêt, y a des loups qui rodent.


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être mais on peut pas dire que je les aide  déjà que je me complairais facilement dans la contemplation plutôt que l'action, que je n'aime pas trop avoir des obligations... j'ai l'impression que j'ai pas le bon profil.


Sûr ! Le bon profil a des actions microsoft !


----------



## MrStone (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber. Il glande.
> Même sur SON site, pas moyen de voir une icône à lui.



C'est vrai que ça va pas nous rajeunir, c'était des icônes pour OS9  
Ceci dit si tu veux jeter un oeil, je dois avoir un set qui traine qq part...


----------



## poildep (19 Septembre 2004)

et pour information: 

*IceandFire* est plus beau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*TibomonG4* a personnellement retouché son smiley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Celui d'origine avait l'air d'un petit chat. 
*thebiglebowsky* a droit a un deuxième smiley, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce qu'il le vaut bien. :love: (et puis surtout parce que c'était vite fait )
*touba* a son smiley, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 créé par Grug. 

et poussé par le poisson rouge, je me joins à la fête aux smileys ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est juste pour mettre en bouche, donc  :love: :love: :love:

à demain !  8)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Septembre 2004)

correction :


----------



## Grug (19 Septembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça va pas nous rajeunir, c'était des icônes pour OS9
> Ceci dit si tu veux jeter un oeil, je dois avoir un set qui traine qq part...


 Ben quand il y avait que os9, c'etait marrant l'icone et le pixel, maintenant...  

Sinon, poildep, c'est inexact, bien que pas totalement faux


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

Moi je sais pas dessiner des smileys.  
La preuve:


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais pas dessiner des smileys.
> La preuve:









 < oh, un petit dragon violet


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> < oh, un petit dragon violet


 tu vois que tu ne te débrouilles pas si mal, Spyro. On voit que c'est un petit dragon violet.


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

voilà encore une 'tite série de smiley. évidemment y'en manque encore 

et aussi *une belle page web pour tous les réunir* conçue avec la participation inintentionelle de bebert. 




*aricosec* (désolé arico, j'ai pas réussi mieux. mais ya des poils !)




*barbarella*

*





 camisol*

*





 gKatarn*

*





 guytantakul*

*





 Hurrican*

*





 jpmiss*

*





 jaipatoukompri*

*





 Lemmy*

*





 Luc G*

*





 macinside*

*





 nato kino*

*





 semac*


*:love: :love: :love:*​


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> voilà encore une 'tite série de smiley. évidemment y'en manque encore
> 
> et aussi *une belle page web pour tous les réunir* conçue avec la participation inintentionelle de bebert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

Excellent poildep   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mythiques !!!! :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Des smileys rien qu'à nous. Sont presque tous là...    

:love: poildep


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2004)

C'est parfaitement réussi. La preuve : le smiley de JPTK me donne autant mal au coeur que son avatar.


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfaitement réussi. La preuve : le smiley de JPTK me donne autant mal au coeur que son avatar.


 ouais, j'y suis allé fort dans le réalisme !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> voilà encore une 'tite série de smiley. évidemment y'en manque encore
> 
> et aussi *une belle page web pour tous les réunir* conçue avec la participation inintentionelle de bebert.


 Ils sont tous super sauf que le mien... je sais pas.... ca doit etre la couleur....


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

excellente la page


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu vois que tu ne te débrouilles pas si mal, Spyro. On voit que c'est un petit dragon violet.


Ben les yeux c'est raté, c'est à cause que la couleur du visage elle est trop sombre. Et si on éclaircit ça devient rose (beurk). Et puis la crête en jaune clair on la voit pas.


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont tous super sauf que le mien... je sais pas.... ca doit etre la couleur....


 je le savais !  J'aurais du te faire en rose


----------



## supermoquette (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> excellente la page


Ouais mais ca serait pas mal d'en faire un truc style copicon nan ?    

edit : enfin comme ça pour bassman qui capte rien


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

con toi même


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ca serait pas mal d'en faire un truc style copicon nan ?
> 
> edit : enfin comme ça pour bassman qui capte rien


 pas con. exigeant mais pas con. 
vais faire.


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Mouarf !!! 
J'avais po vu le mien. Un Calimero armé ! Génial !!!!    
Je l'aimmeeeeeuuuu . :love:
Allez hop ... En signature ! 

Ca c'est le mega coudboule mérité.


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2004)

Toujours aussi géniaux, poildep !


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

Bon je tâtonne je tâtonne...


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je tâtonne je tâtonne...


ça conviendrait, ça ?


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Oh, il a le regard belliqueux sont ch'ti dragon smileyïsé.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

oui, mechant petit dragon violet va ! 

 >


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2004)

J'adore :love:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love:

Bouge pas j'arrive, je vais te donner un coup de boule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(si vBulletin veut bien).

_Mais il a pas un peu des cernes sous les yeux ?   
C'est pas tous les jours quand même  _


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> voilà encore une 'tite série de smiley. évidemment y'en manque encore
> 
> et aussi *une belle page web pour tous les réunir* conçue avec la participation inintentionelle de bebert.
> 
> ...


   woah! vraiment une chose à dire: super! continue 

c'est :king: :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Septembre 2004)

Bravo poildep...

ça manque juste un poil de légume tout ça ...    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2004)

vivi, sympa.  
Je me demande bien à quoi ça servira...     

ps :


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

À rien comme tout ce qui est sympa ou beau mais sans ça... :mouais:   Très bien les petits nouveaux


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2004)

Ça méritait bien un coup de clochettes tient.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça méritait bien un coup de clochettes tient.



Et Dieu sait que ça tintinnabule ici de bas :mouais: en haut  ! Impressionnant


----------



## camisol (20 Septembre 2004)

Je n'avais jamais lu ce sujet ! Je ne dois pas être un pilier de bar ! 
Et j'y découvre ça :





Ca fait froid dans le dos. On dirait une divinité aztèque ! 

Infiniment merci, mon bon poildep


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Infiniment merci, mon bon poildep


Pas de quoi ! C'est moi qui suis infiniment flatté quand je vois mes conneries dans vos signatures ! :love: love: :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> vivi, sympa.
> Je me demande bien à quoi ça servira...
> 
> ps :


 c'est tellement plus beau quand c'est inutile


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

Ouais ! bon plan !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est tellement plus beau quand c'est inutile


 Tu ne mets pas le tien dans ta signature?


----------



## nato kino (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi ! C'est moi qui suis infiniment flatté quand je vois mes conneries dans vos signatures ! :love: love: :love:



Ah ben c'est pour ça alors, j'ai désactiver l'affichage des signatures...    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne mets pas le tien dans ta signature?


  heu... si ! Voilà !


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je vois que tu as corrigé ça sans peine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



superbe *poildep*    

faut que je le colle dans ma signature  :love: 

merci


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> superbe *poildep*
> 
> faut que je le colle dans ma signature  :love:
> 
> merci


 Ah ben je me demandais quand t'allais le voir !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben je me demandais quand t'allais le voir !



j'arrive seulement


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2004)

En plus poildep a respecté parfaitement le jeu de jambes !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut que je le colle dans ma signature  :love:



  :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En plus poildep a respecté parfaitement le jeu de jambes !


 JPTK, c'est pas raisonnable de nous faire la stéréo. Bon, je vais vomir !


----------



## joanes (21 Septembre 2004)

Un grand bravo pour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, l'artisan de l'inutile Magnifique
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Et merci à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le lien sur macadsl.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est pas mal.... Mais je suis ou moi?


Pareil, c'est incroyable ce que tu peux être distret poildep


----------



## theozdevil (21 Septembre 2004)

poildeb ta pas envi de m'en faire un petit rien que pour moi STP


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> poildeb ta pas envi de m'en faire un petit rien que pour moi STP


 :mouais: t'es un pilier toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: t'es un pilier toi ?


Ben oui tu lui marches dessus, là


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: t'es un pilier toi ?


 Non, mais si on le coule dans le béton du pilier en construction ... peut être.


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais si on le coule dans le béton du pilier en construction ... peut être.


  iledepont:  ben non, ça marche pas


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

J'ai des fondations à faire.


----------



## molgow (21 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, c'est incroyable ce que tu peux être distret poildep


----------



## semac (21 Septembre 2004)

l'est joli molgow


----------



## poildep (22 Septembre 2004)

les améliorés : 



*jpmiss* (ça va la couleur ? Faudra ! )



*nato kino* revu par lui-même



*Spyro* revu par lui-même

les nouveaux :



*Dark Templar*



*LeConcombreMaske*



*molgow*

et à la demande générale de supermoustache :* un truc style copicon*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2004)

Trop bon poildep !!!!!   :love: 


















































































 :sick: ...j'ai vomi ! ... :sick:


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2004)

Merci poildep. 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Dark Templar*


_Il me fait penser à Axle Munshine, pas vous ?_


----------



## molgow (22 Septembre 2004)

Ahaha.. merci poildep!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> les améliorés :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop fort, boulez le qu'il n'arrête pas


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> voilà encore une 'tite série de smiley. évidemment y'en manque encore
> 
> et aussi *une belle page web pour tous les réunir* conçue avec la participation inintentionelle de bebert.
> 
> ...


Adopté et bravo :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, boulez le qu'il n'arrête pas


 C'est prévu, faut juste que la machine soit d'accord


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> les améliorés :
> 
> 
> 
> *jpmiss* (ça va la couleur ? Faudra ! )


Voui c'est mieux :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> les améliorés :
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















 :love:  :love:      

Tu vas morfler mon pti Poildep... :king:


----------



## poildep (23 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas morfler mon pti Poildep... :king:


Le cauchemar a déjà commencé !  :love: Merci pour ton appel à la violence sur ma personne dans ta signature  merci à tous, d'ailleurs, au passage  pour les coudboules, les MP, les signatures... tout ça quoi ! 

Bon, ceci étant reglé*, encore deux p'tits derniers :




*golf*





*[MGZ] BackCat* 


* non c'est pas tout à fait reglé. Faut aussi que je remercie anntraxh qui heberge tout ça et qui ajoute patiemment chaque nouveauté au fur et à mesure ! :love:​


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2004)

Bon ménant ça fuffit !!!

Je viens toujours ici sans rien dire mais voilà aujourd'hui je me rebelle !!!!!     








BO BOULOT POILDEP     



(meuh nan je fais pas de la leche pour avoir mon mien; arretez euuuh )


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (meuh nan je fais pas de la leche pour avoir mon mien; arretez euuuh )


Ben voyons


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon ménant ça fuffit !!!
> 
> Je viens toujours ici sans rien dire mais voilà aujourd'hui je me rebelle !!!!!
> 
> ...



Dool reclame ou c'est moi ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dool reclame ou c'est moi ?


avec son haleine de grenadine elle y est pas encore


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2004)

Je me suis amusé à en faire un pour WebO 
Soyez indulgent, je ne suis pas graphiste 
PS: tu peux l'améliorer ou t'en inspirer pour en faire un mieux si tu veux, poildep.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis amusé à en faire un pour WebO
> Soyez indulgent, je ne suis pas graphiste
> PS: tu peux l'améliorer ou t'en inspirer pour en faire un mieux si tu veux, poildep.



Je prends...    Merci.


----------



## dool (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> avec son haleine de grenadine elle y est pas encore



C'est pas paske mon cul sent la rose que mon haleine hume la breeuuunadine.....   

Mais bon c'est vrai je suis pas un pilier....je ne suis que la serpillere qui essuie votre vomi a la levee du jour  :rose:  mais j'aime bien le travail de poiidep quand meme et je le clame haut et fort 

c'est tout


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis amusé à en faire un pour WebO
> Soyez indulgent, je ne suis pas graphiste
> PS: tu peux l'améliorer ou t'en inspirer pour en faire un mieux si tu veux, poildep.


Pas mieux, ça plait à webO donc ça me va  et pour un non-graphiste c'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas paske mon cul sent la rose que mon haleine hume la breeuuunadine.....
> 
> Mais bon c'est vrai je suis pas un pilier....je ne suis que la serpillere qui essuie votre vomi a la levee du jour :rose: mais j'aime bien le travail de poiidep quand meme et je le clame haut et fort
> 
> c'est tout


Et poildep t'a entendu, mon enfant. :love:
Ceci-dit, sache que je n'ai rien contre la grenadine, les roses, ni contre les serpillères


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2004)

Quel leche cul ce poildep


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas paske mon cul sent la rose que mon haleine hume la breeuuunadine.....


typique on lui parle de son haleine et hop elle nous sort des détail sur ses fesses


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

à la rose, uniquement à la rose !


----------



## joanes (24 Septembre 2004)

Poldep,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ça fait trois jours que je regarde ton art  et j'avoue que j'ai essayé moi aussi de faire un smiley. Malheureusement ça ressemble plus à une chiure de mouche verdâtre qu'a un smiley.
Ô grand maître du smiley, dis moi comment tu fait pour que ça ressemble à quelque chose.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel leche cul ce poildep


D'un autre côté, le cul de dool sent la rose dit-elle


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

bien pour ça que je dis, "à la rose uniquement", mais supermoquette me coupe tous mes effets.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:
> 
> Tu vas morfler mon pti Poildep... :king:


 En définitive c'est quand meme le mien le plus laid!  


 'scuzez j'ai pas l'habitude


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En définitive c'est quand meme le mien le plus laid!
> 
> 
> 'scuzez j'ai pas l'habitude


  C'EST AUSSI CELUI QUI M'A PRIS LE + DE TEMPS, INGRAT !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En définitive c'est quand meme le mien le plus laid!
> 
> 
> 'scuzez j'ai pas l'habitude


ouais d'acc', on le boule rouge ?


----------



## poildep (24 Septembre 2004)

c'est vrai que "boulez poildec pour ses smilies" ça précise pas la couleur... merde !


----------



## Blytz (24 Septembre 2004)

Ils sont bien marrant tout ces smileys  bravo


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais d'acc', on le boule rouge ?


 Va pas tarder a moucher rouge... :casse:


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2004)

Ayé j'ai pu bouler poildep 

Chuis quand même drôlement entouré...


----------



## dool (25 Septembre 2004)

Oui je parle de cul SM (ouh pinaise dis comme ça ça fais bizarre) mais il faut bien qu'on m'écoute    

Merci d'avoir pris en considération moi et ma "rose" poildep   

Ca me touche  :rose:


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca me touche :rose:


Hé ! ho ! J'ai rien touché moi !


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss qu'est jamais content a dit:
			
		

> En définitive c'est quand meme le mien le plus laid!
> 
> 
> 'scuzez j'ai pas l'habitude


Je sais pas si tu as remarqué mais il est devenu plus beau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est Tibo qui t'a refait la face dans un élan de pitié.  Merci Tibo ! 

et y'a des nouveaux :




*Naru Narusegawa* (je sais que vous allez dire : _"ouais mais c'est même pas un pilier, celle-là !"_. Ben si, elle a juste changé de nom notre petite japonaise. )




*WebOliver* par molgow.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

Il faut dire que JPmiss est LE fournisseur officiel d'oxygène de MacG !     





PS: Merci Poildep


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si tu as remarqué mais il est devenu plus beau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah oui en effet y a du progres 

 Merci TiboGlingGling


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que JPmiss est LE fournisseur officiel d'oxygène de MacG !


 Ouais ben je ferais bien de m'en garder un peu vu la couleur que j'ai...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben je ferais bien de m'en garder un peu vu la couleur que j'ai...



C'est vrai que dans l'idéal, il faudrait que tu tires sur le violet (non, pas sur les violets eux ils n'ont rien fait  )


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Naru Narusegawa* (je sais que vous allez dire : _"ouais mais c'est même pas un pilier, celle-là !"_. Ben si, elle a juste changé de nom notre petite japonaise. )



« Elle » est toujours fan de F1 ?


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

petite transformation :



*GlobalCut*

**


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> petite transformation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



son portrait tout craché


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2004)

Voui, terrible, ce Carlo Tantacule (un cousin...)


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2004)

Merci Poildep :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> petite transformation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain le fake !! 'ti Cut s'est mis à la blonde !!


----------



## House M.D. (26 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> « Elle » est toujours fan de F1 ?




Toujourzs, pourquoi, tu veux goûter?


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2004)

_Mon cher poildep,

Je ne suis pas à proprement parler un pilier du bar, quoique. Je suis plutôt "arrière" que "pilier", pour faire plaisir à Bass....
Pour autant, je te sollicite pour une création qui me tient à c½ur. Je suis à la recherche d'une version modernisée, plus "disco", de ce smiley :






Quelque chose qui puisse ponctuer les discussions amenées par les quelques piliers de dance-floor qui trainent parfois par là. Une tentative de "smileyrisation" des figurines d'ombre des campagnes iPod conviendrait parfaitement à cet état d'esprit. Une sorte de smiley pour clubbeur. Un truc si simple qu'on pourrait l'intégrer en smiley avec un code UBB radicalement évocateur pour tous nos amis suisses romans_: D!  .

_Bien à toi,
rezba_ :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mon cher poildep,
> 
> Je ne suis pas à proprement parler un pilier du bar, quoique. Je suis plutôt "arrière" que "pilier", pour faire plaisir à Bass....
> Pour autant, je te sollicite pour une création qui me tient à c½ur. Je suis à la recherche d'une version modernisée, plus "disco", de ce smiley :
> ...



Tu me déçois ! le D!   

Mais non je t'aime quand même  :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mon cher poildep,_
> 
> _Je ne suis pas à proprement parler un pilier du bar, quoique. Je suis plutôt "arrière" que "pilier", pour faire plaisir à Bass...._
> _Pour autant, je te sollicite pour une création qui me tient à c½ur. Je suis à la recherche d'une version modernisée, plus "disco", de ce smiley :_
> ...


Je vais voir ce que je peux faire* 








* ça veut dire d'accord


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire*
> 
> * ça veut dire d'accord


 
 Ok, je vois. y'en a, il suffit qu'ils demandent, et encore avec des exigences précises pour être exaucés... 
 je peux mettre une robe pourpre aussi, s'il le faut...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je vois. y'en a, il suffit qu'ils demandent, et encore avec des exigences précises pour être exaucés...
> je peux mettre une robe pourpre aussi, s'il le faut...


 Y se fait payer en coud'boules 

Cela dit il les mérite vraiment :love:


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu me déçois ! le D!
> 
> Mais non je t'aime quand même  :love:



En fait, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut tout au long de l'année, et je n'y suis jamais allé, pour ne rien te cacher. Mais Jeff Mills y a quand même fait le plus grand set house que je n'ai entendu de lui  



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire*
> * ça veut dire d'accord



What a good boy* !


* ça veut dire merci d'avance 





			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je vois. y'en a, il suffit qu'ils demandent, et encore avec des exigences précises pour être exaucés...
> je peux mettre une robe pourpre aussi, s'il le faut...



Rahhh les nioubies !  La robe pourpre, même en payant, ça n'est plus dispo !  

Mais je peux t'emmener danser, si tu veux...   
T'habites loin ?  :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Mon cher poildep,_
> 
> _Je ne suis pas à proprement parler un pilier du bar, quoique. Je suis plutôt "arrière" que "pilier", pour faire plaisir à Bass...._
> _Pour autant, je te sollicite pour une création qui me tient à c½ur. Je suis à la recherche d'une version modernisée, plus "disco", de ce smiley :_
> ...


ceci conviendrait-il ?


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je vois. y'en a, il suffit qu'ils demandent, et encore avec des exigences précises pour être exaucés...
> je peux mettre une robe pourpre aussi, s'il le faut...


 En attendant.... :rose:


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceci conviendrait-il ?


 Arf© ! 
 Il est excellent !


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceci conviendrait-il ?




Un peu, mon neveu !
















:love: :love:


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2004)

Non, sans dec! Merci beaucoup ! 

WebO, regarde !!!!! :love:


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans dec! Merci beaucoup !
> 
> WebO, regarde !!!!! :love:


 content que ça te plaise  tu t'amuses bien avec, je vois !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2004)

Génial


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans dec! Merci beaucoup !
> 
> WebO, regarde !!!!! :love:


 Et la table    :rateau: :love: ???


----------



## poildep (3 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je vois. y'en a, il suffit qu'ils demandent, et encore avec des exigences précises pour être exaucés...
> je peux mettre une robe pourpre aussi, s'il le faut...


Pas besoin de robe pourpre.  Par exemple, antraxh m'a fait une demande avec des exigences précises et voilà :






ni !​





mais anntraxh elle m'invite à manger son cassoulet maison ​


----------



## Luc G (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un peu, mon neveu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça y est : Rezba et JPTK vont monter une secte ! Je sens que j'ai déjà le mal de mer.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, sans dec! Merci beaucoup !
> 
> WebO, regarde !!!!! :love:



Top Klass...   En plus le D!...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2004)

ni !​

:love:


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de robe pourpre.  Par exemple, antraxh m'a fait une demande avec des exigences précises et voilà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pour le cassoulet je peux pas lutter  .
 je réfléchis aux exigences. promis. je ne fais que ça


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

Et hop ! 
 Un smiley pour madonna !


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de robe pourpre.  Par exemple, antraxh m'a fait une demande avec des exigences précises et voilà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 C'est vrai qu'il est top !


----------



## camisol (4 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !
> Un smiley pour madonna !



Hé bien, elle se débrouille pas mal, la petite nioubie 
Très beau, votre smiley, madame. 
Etait-il utile de souligner ainsi votre côté femme ? Je ne sais, vous êtes si féminine. 
En tout cas, Macmarco a fait du beau travail.


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, Macmarco a fait du beau travail.


 Merci Camisol !


----------



## poildep (4 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, Macmarco a fait du beau travail.


macmarco fait très souvent du beau travail.


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et hop !
> Un smiley pour madonna !


 je ne sais pas trop quoi dire :rose: 

 les mots me manquent encore pour exprimer ma reconnaissance (  ), mais je l'adopte avec grand plaisir.

 Poidelp a trouvé un collaborateur à la hauteur!

 :love:


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.


*


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> macmarco fait très souvent du beau travail.


  Merci poildep !  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.
> 
> 
> *


 Merci madonna !  
 C'est l'intention qui compte !


----------



## mado (4 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, elle se débrouille pas mal, la petite nioubie
> Très beau, votre smiley, madame.
> Etait-il utile de souligner ainsi votre côté femme ? Je ne sais, vous êtes si féminine.
> En tout cas, Macmarco a fait du beau travail.


nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours?...  

Pour les compliments, il faut effectivement les adresser à Macmarco. Je n'ai apporté qu'une toute petite collaboration


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Merci Poildep pour le smiley


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

de rien  lui donner vie fut un plaisir :love:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

Si tu pouvais faire la même chose avec mon toto  et puis Morrissey et Bjork...  héhéhéhé


----------



## supermoquette (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de rien  lui donner vie fut un plaisir :love:


au fait une question comme ça : pourquoi il fait un doigts d'honneur mon smiley ?


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> au fait une question comme ça : pourquoi il fait un doigts d'honneur mon smiley ?


ça m'est venu comme ça


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

pris dans la tourmente de moultes occupations (retraitepayéeparvousmespetits),qui sont
comme chacun sait trés absorbantes,j'ai loupé la page de mon smiley
d'ou que c'est ti que je peus le pecher mon clone  
URGENT, 
MS accepté a toute heure 
.


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pris dans la tourmente de moultes occupations (retraitepayéeparvousmespetits),qui sont
> comme chacun sait trés absorbantes,j'ai loupé la page de mon smiley
> d'ou que c'est ti que je peus le pecher mon clone
> URGENT,
> ...


 clique sur ma signature


----------



## aricosec (5 Octobre 2004)

merci POILDEP !
.
ma photo est contenu dans mon smiley,mais comment fait donc ce diable de POILDEP,ça fait
bien quinze jours que j'ai debranché mon webcam,grmmm  
.
encore un coup de THEBIG


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

je ne suis pas un pilier du bar 
mais j aimerais bien que tu me créer un smiley a moi aussi
payable en coups de boules bien sur


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta signature, madonna !


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta signature, madonna !


j'ai mis un peu de temps avant de comprendre comment insérer le smiley.... 
c'est comme pour la musique, je débute


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas un pilier du bar
> mais j aimerais bien que tu me créer un smiley a moi aussi
> payable en coups de boules bien sur


 Un essai :


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis un peu de temps avant de comprendre comment insérer le smiley....
> c'est comme pour la musique, je débute


 Ca va vite venir !


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

pas mal


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un essai :


 ça va, je dérange pas ?


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

adopté merci macmarco


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, je dérange pas ?


   
 C'est juste pour aider !


----------



## _m_apman (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, je dérange pas ?


 Tu vas voir : dans 2 posts, on va gentiment te dire que c'est pas sympa de squatter les posts des autres !


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour aider !


 vas-y mon bon marco, amuse-toi 
moi de toute façon j'ai décidé de me reconvertir dans la chanson


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2004)

:hein:    :mouais:  :mouais: 

enfin j'me comprend...et je pleure dans mon coin


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2004)

:rose: on va faire comme si j'avais rien dit 
Je lis mes MP trop tard     

Merci cher créateur :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> enfin j'me comprend...et je pleure dans mon coin


ben pleure pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon, ça reste entre nous hein ! 

edit : vilaine !


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben pleure pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nan j'suis pas vilaine, je suis tres mimi modeler par tes petits doigts   

Je renouvelle mes excuses  :rose: on m'envoie pas souvent des MP


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> on m'envoie pas souvent des MP


meuh si ! tiens, t'en a encore un ! 

excuses acceptées, bien-sûr


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, je dérange pas ?



Merde !! Trop rapide !!      

Tant pis, je le mets quand même...


----------



## _m_apman (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Merde !! Trop rapide !!
> 
> Tant pis, je le mets quand même...


Comment donner un avis tout en ménageant la succeptiblité de chacun ??  :rateau:
...
Tu as bien fait !
...
Euh... laissons Piro en juger...
...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Comment donner un avis tout en ménageant la succeptiblité de chacun ??  :rateau:



Bah ce n'était pas un concours non plus, il n'y a pas de gagnant, c'est juste pour faire plaisir, après peu importe.


----------



## piro (5 Octobre 2004)

merci nato je vais faire honneur a ton smiley

merci a vous 2 
je vous reserve quelques coups de boules


----------



## Juste en passant (5 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> enfin j'me comprend...et je pleure dans mon coin


J'vais pleurer avec toi, tiens...


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Merde !! Trop rapide !!
> 
> Tant pis, je le mets quand même...



Le mien était un essai, le tien est réussi !


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'vais pleurer avec toi, tiens...



Merci de tant d'empathie  :love: 

Mais cessons et sechons ( a dire a voix haute SVP) nos larmes...je pleurais d'ignorance lapin sans cervelle que je fesate.


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le mien était un essai, le tien est réussi !



Arrête de faire le modeste toi hein !!  :rose:    

Il est très bien aussi ton smiley. :style:


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'vais pleurer avec toi, tiens...


​allons allons, voulez-vous bien tous cessez de pleurnicher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

​​


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> je vous reserve quelques coups de boules



Ce qu'il faut pas faire pour se faire bouler hein !!       :rateau: 
_Merci..._ :rose:  :love: 

J'espère que ce n'est pas la seule condition pour, sinon tout le monde va se mettre à en faire et là il va falloir prévoir un traitement  de dé-smileysation contre la prolifération des nuisibles...    :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

Dans la foulée je viens de refaire le mien, ils sont tous de face il n'y a pas de raison que moi non plus !!  :rateau: 






_Je vais peut-être même me donner un coup de boule pour me remercier tiens..._   :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de faire le modeste toi hein !!  :rose:
> 
> Il est très bien aussi ton smiley. :style:




  
Merci nato !  
Mais c'était pas pour faire le modeste, c'est juste que j'ai pas trop l'habitude de faire des smileys !


----------



## poildep (5 Octobre 2004)

qu'il est mimi avec ses zaizailes !


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est mimi avec ses zaizailes !



Oui, c'est ce qui me distingue du Coucou Suisse qui lui ne vole pas et qui préfère le saut à l'élastique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Oh ! Un concours  Jolis smileys  , bravo Poildep (déjà dit  mais bon ), Macmarco et Nato  Poildep il faudrait que je te demande un petit truc


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ce qui me distingue du Coucou Suisse qui lui ne vole pas et qui préfère le saut à l'élastique.



Ha ben mince Nato, ton avatar, je voyais plutôt 2 fourmis l'une sur l'autre (enfin surtout 2 têtes de fourmis)... des fourmis rouge même... bon pas grave... c'est bien aussi les zozios...


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben mince Nato, ton avatar, je voyais plutôt 2 fourmis l'une sur l'autre (enfin surtout 2 têtes de fourmis)... des fourmis rouge même... bon pas grave... c'est bien aussi les zozios...



T'es bien un concombre transgénique toi pour confondre une fourmis avec un piou.  :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben mince Nato, ton avatar, je voyais plutôt 2 fourmis l'une sur l'autre (enfin surtout 2 têtes de fourmis)... des fourmis rouge même... bon pas grave... c'est bien aussi les zozios...




Quand la fourmi crohonde ça fait cuit-cuit ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quand la fourmi crohonde ça fait cuit-cuit ?



Ah bravo !! :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quand la fourmi crohonde ça fait cuit-cuit ?



Il va falloir penser à dormir un peu je crois Marco    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ​allons allons, voulez-vous bien tous cessez de pleurnicher !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien ici les réclamations" ...? Dites monsieur Poildep ... serait-il possible de me faire un peu plus grande ...?  :rose: je sais je suis une diablotine ...mais bon pas une lilipucienne ...   

Si vous êtes débordé (de demandes suite à votre énorme succès) ... je compte sur les quelques croqueurs de smileys pour me tirer le portrait _ légèrement _ plus grand ... 

Merci d'avance ...   

Euh désolée de demander du travail supplémentaire à notre cher artiste !  :rose:   

PS : bravo vos smileys sont supers !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (5 Octobre 2004)

_Désolé, les dents, j'y arrive pas..._


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allons allons, voulez-vous bien tous cessez de pleurnicher !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect total.  

J'l'ai adopté !!


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

Merci, un peu de respect de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merci, un peu de respect de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es bien un concombre transgénique toi pour confondre une fourmis avec un piou.  :affraid:



Mille zexcuses nato... ceci dit, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir confondu... (non, je ne dénoncerai pas...)    

Quand au qualificatif "transgénique"... c'est totalement injuste, OGM que les choses naturelles... on peut même dire que je suis un bio légume...    :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (6 Octobre 2004)

question smillblick !

.
est ce que le smilele blick ! il change de temps en temps
.
admettons arico ,a quoi pensez vous !
.
oh a rien ! je voulais un smilleleblick pour l'été


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Merci, un peu de respect de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal.




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  no no je ne me sens pas du tout visée ...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Pardon si je t'ai manqué de respect ... 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Désolé, les dents, j'y arrive pas..._



   ferci Nato ! bon four fes fends fé fbalo fé fout fe fqui fait mon farme !  :love: 

merci


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :rose: :rose: no no je ne me sens pas du tout visée ... :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Pardon si je t'ai manqué de respect ...


Tu n'as aucune raison de te sentir visée Lorna  et donc aucune raison de m'adresser ton pardon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as aucune raison de te sentir visée Lorna  et donc aucune raison de m'adresser ton pardon



Ah bon ... alors ... 

edit : j'avais quelques threads de retard moi !  :hein:


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> question smillblick !
> 
> .
> est ce que le smilele blick ! il change de temps en temps
> ...



tss tss tss tss tss  :love:


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ferci Nato ! bon four fes fends fé fbalo fé fout fe fqui fait mon farme !  :love:
> 
> merci



Quand tu parles comme ça, tu me fais penser à « l'iconnu » de la quête de l'oiseau du temps, celui qui accompagne le chevalier Bragon. :love:


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mille zexcuses nato... ceci dit, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir confondu... (non, je ne dénoncerai pas...)



Oui oui, une fourmis à deux pattes et un bec.  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

Pour moi, nato, avant c'était ça    

_Les Fourmis Rouges
Michel Jonasz


Quand y'aura plus sur la terre que du beurre fondu
Avec le dernier soupir du dernier disparu,
Dernier boum d'la dernière guerre,
Dernière ville sous la poussière,
Et dernier espoir perdu.

Ce chemin vert sous les arbustes est protégé
Par les premiers soupirs des tout premiers baisers,
Premier mot d'la première heure,
Première minute de bonheur,
Premier serment partagé.

Tu t'rappelles on s'était couché
Sur un millier de fourmis rouges.
Aucun de nous deux n'a bougé.
Les fourmis rouges.
Est-ce que quelque chose a changé ?
Couchons-nous sur les fourmis rouges
Pour voir si l'amour est resté
Et voir si l'un de nous deux bouge,
Couchés sur les fourmis rouges.

Tu n'auras jamais peur du vent qui souffle ici.
Pour les scorpions te fais pas d'soucis.
Les mauvais chagrins d'hier
Les orties dans les fougères
Quand on s'aime ils nous aiment aussi.

Ce chemin sous les arbustes nous connaît bien
De nos tout premiers rires c'est le premier témoin
Refuge de la dernière heure
Et dernière tâche de bonheur
Aux premiers signes du destin

Tu t'rappelles on s'était couché
Sur un millier de fourmis rouges.
Aucun de nous deux n'a bougé.
Les fourmis rouges.
Est-ce que quelque chose a changé ?
Couchons-nous sur les fourmis rouges
Pour voir si l'amour est resté
Et voir si l'un de nous deux bouge,
Couchés sur les fourmis rouges._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

pour moi, maintenant, nato c'est ça   

_Deux Oiseaux Dans La Nuit
Michel Jonasz


Deux oiseaux
Dans la nuit
Échangent des mots difficiles
Et le silence est rempli
De chagrins subtils.

Deux âmes
S'envolent infidèles
Par les cercles de fumée bleue.
Ces deux points rouges qui bougent,
Ce sont elles ce sont eux.

Toujours
Ce silence pesant,
Plus lourd
Que les "tu t'rappelles",
Plus lourd
Que les corps sur le lit des amants infidèles.

Deux oiseaux
Dans la nuit,
Serments qui brûlent qui se consument,
Évoluant dans les volutes infinies
Grises ou brunes.

Toujours
Ce silence pesant
Plus lourd
Que les "tu t'rappelles".
Plus lourd
Que le corps sur le lit des amants infidèles

Deux oiseaux
Dans la nuit
Échangent des mots difficiles. _


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2004)

Je dis ça comme ça... juste pour faire mon intéressant... mais j'aurais bien une tête de Maure en smiley... c'est pas une faute d'orthographe c'est le drapeau corse... mais je dis ça comme ça hein... juste pour dire... c'est pas une demande quoi...   
en plus si ça se trouve ça existe déjà kekpart...


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

Félicitations Poildep, c'est la première fois que je viens sur ce thread et tes smileys sont top.
Respect


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je dis ça comme ça... juste pour faire mon intéressant... mais j'aurais bien une tête de Maure en smiley... c'est pas une faute d'orthographe c'est le drapeau corse... mais je dis ça comme ça hein... juste pour dire... c'est pas une demande quoi...
> en plus si ça se trouve ça existe déjà kekpart...



C'est pour offrir à Sonny ?    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

hé, ma casquette !


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, nato, avant c'était ça
> _Les Fourmis Rouges
> Michel Jonasz
> _










			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, maintenant, nato c'est ça
> _Deux Oiseaux Dans La Nuit
> Michel Jonasz
> _


----------



## tomtom (6 Octobre 2004)

J'aime bien vos p'tits smilies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bravo à tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>







  :mouais:  :hein:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

ou


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

bravo tibo  beau travail


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien vos p'tits smilies
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et le tien il me plaît bien !   
 :love:


PS : On peut compter l'avoir dans la liste des smileys MacG dispo ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Octobre 2004)

Hey les smileurs bravo, c'est cholie (avec l'accent) ce que vous faites!
Imaginons que quelqu'un que je connais aimerais un smiley de son icone de canard à fond vert,est-ce que il serait par hasard possible de lui en faire un?
Il me dit que les grands ont leurs smileys et qu'il se sent tout merdeux sans un smiley    

Voilà voilà continuez sur votre lancez, surtout toi poildep


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> :




   ... :love: :rateau: :love: 
  :king:  :style:   

_Les mots me manquent..._


----------



## Hurrican (6 Octobre 2004)

Je vais peut être mettre une tête de mort sur ma coquille.


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ... :love: :rateau: :love:
> :king:  :style:
> 
> _Les mots me manquent..._




Hein ? 
On pourrait l'appeler "youpi" ----> :youpi:




:love:


----------



## poildep (6 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ... :love: :rateau: :love:
> :king:  :style:
> 
> _Les mots me manquent..._


 moi aussi 

heureusement qu'il y'a les smileys


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Voilà voilà continuez sur votre lancez, *surtout toi poildep*




:mouais:
Merdeux !


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Octobre 2004)

J'adore  
Il faut combien d'années de beuveries pour devenir un pilier  , ou même un arriere (pour faire plaisir à Bass. Faut dire que j'ai pas un physique de pilier moi)  

Et je sais, je bois pas au Bar mais dans mon bain


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Merdeux !



Bisous marco


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour offrir à Sonny ?    :mouais:


Non c'est pour moi. 


			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

>


  
Encore encore  :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Octobre 2004)

poildep dans un autre thread a dit:
			
		

> moi je me prépare à sortir. Ce sera disco ce, soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh si tu sors, tu veux pitete que je te rende ta kaskette ?


----------



## goonie (6 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh si tu sors, tu veux pitete que je te rende ta kaskette ?


Excellent


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Octobre 2004)

On va bientôt faire des concours de smileys ici dites-moi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On va bientôt faire des concours de smileys ici dites-moi




vous pouvez compter sur mon savoir faire !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

En espèrant satisfaire Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En espèrant satisfaire Dark


Dark jamais satisfait 
Mais à part ça c'est plutôt bien, je l'adopte


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dark jamais satisfait
> Mais à part ça c'est plutôt bien, je l'adopte



Si ça te plaît un peu c'est déjà ça  Je passe la main si quelqu'un a plus de temps pour peaufiner


----------



## poildep (7 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais à part ça c'est plutôt bien, je l'adopte


plutôt bien...  gâté pourri va !  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si ça te plaît un peu c'est déjà ça


C'est même carrément bien, vu comme Monsieur est difficile 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je passe la main si quelqu'un a plus de temps pour peaufiner


Moi aussi, je passe


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est même carrément bien, vu comme Monsieur est difficile



Oui, Dark aime l'avatar et le smiley quand ils sont « dodus ».


----------



## goonie (7 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> plutôt bien...  gâté pourri va !
> 
> C'est même carrément bien, vu comme Monsieur est difficile
> 
> Moi aussi, je passe


Dis Poildep, t'as vu l'heure de ton post  

Tu ne dors jamais


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)




----------



## macmarco (8 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




Superbe !       :love: 
 :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




c'est normal docteur que je vois de multiples jaipat?    

C'esT GraVe DoCTeUr ????????


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !       :love:
> :style:



'ci !!  :style:

C'est le modèle de poche, il ne remue pas la tête...    :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> C'esT GraVe DoCTeUr ????????


Ah peut de chose près je crois qu'il répondrait oui


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 Ils dansent le french cancan?  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (8 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 'ci !!  :style:
> 
> C'est le modèle de poche, il ne remue pas la tête...  :rose: :love: :love:


bah, c'est le modèle Game Boy© quoi !  

Excellent nato !  et je crois m'y connaître un peu


----------



## loustic (8 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Excellent nato !  et je crois m'y connaître un peu


C'est vrai qu'il en connaît un rayon ! Bravo Bisou !


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

[edit]En fait rien...[/edit] :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 Magnifique !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Dark aime l'avatar et le smiley quand ils sont « dodus ».


----------



## nato kino (9 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



Il faisait combien de Ko ton avatar avant déjà ?    :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faisait combien de Ko ton avatar avant déjà ?    :rateau:


 Le tournesol bleu ? Moins de 8 ko...


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le tournesol bleu ? Moins de 8 ko...



 :mouais: 
Ton machin aux yeux jaunes dans sa cage là... :hosto: :bebe:


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ton machin aux yeux jaunes dans sa cage là... :hosto: :bebe:


J'ai oublié o), mais une fois que tu l'avais en cache il se chargeait très vite, même avec mon 56k


----------



## nato kino (10 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié o), mais une fois que tu l'avais en cache il se chargeait très vite, même avec mon 56k



Ben voyons !!


----------



## Spyro (10 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai oublié o), mais une fois que tu l'avais en cache il se chargeait très vite, même avec mon 56k


56ko ? non je pense qu'il faisait plus


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2004)

Un essai pour Lorna...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un essai pour Lorna...




  ooooh mais oooh mais c'est moi !!!   

Merci macmarco , dis-donc t'as fait ça en pleine nuit en plus ...  :rose: 

:love:  merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii   :love: 


Et hop adopté !
Merci Macmarco !
________     _______
             V
​


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Ça te grossi un peu non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça te grossi un peu non ?



Connard* ! 

_* salutation Béarnaise_


----------



## Goulven (12 Octobre 2004)

Et pourquoi j'ai pas mon smiley moi? :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, au pluriel on devrait dire smilies. Tout est dans le titre quand-même.
> 
> Bon, y a pas tout le monde. Je n'ai pas réussi à en faire certains, j'en ai oublié d'autres... Dites-vous bien que ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> ...


 Ils sont superbes  dis m'sieu, j'peux en avoir un, moi aussi ? :love:  siouplaît ?...


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi j'ai pas mon smiley moi? :mouais:


c'est demandé si gentiment 

tiens va


----------



## Goulven (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est demandé si gentiment
> 
> tiens va



Wahoooou! Quelle réactivité! Merci poildep! Vivement que je puisse te recoupdebouler!


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont superbes  dis m'sieu, j'peux en avoir un, moi aussi ? :love:  siouplaît ?...


voilà, ça c'est demandé gentiment ! 






 avec plaisir


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Ce poildec' est une usine ! tiens vais changer d'avatar pour foutre la merde.


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce poildec' est une usine ! tiens vais changer d'avatar pour foutre la merde.


essaye...


----------



## r e m y (12 Octobre 2004)

eh! mais ça à l'air sympa ce fil de discussion....


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2004)

Bien esssayé R E M Y


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

moi je vais pas remercier poildep
il m'as oublié !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         


par contre un GRAND MERCI  a marco et a tibo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais pas remercier poildep
> il m'as oublié !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ça va, tu veux pas qu'on t'en fasse chacun un, non plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, tu veux pas qu'on t'en fasse chacun un, non plus ?




mechant de mechant ...........je te cause plus  NA!!!!!!! :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:    :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, tu veux pas qu'on t'en fasse chacun un, non plus ?


Par contre tu pourrais - si t'as que ça à fiche  - augmenter ta liste qu'on les retrouve tous (disons un par personne) au même endroit . (Avec l'accord des ayant droit bien sûr )


----------



## Blytz (12 Octobre 2004)

Qqn pourrait essayer de m en faire un juste pour voire ce que ca pourrait donner??


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tu pourrais - si t'as que ça à fiche  - augmenter ta liste qu'on les retrouve tous (disons un par personne) au même endroit . (Avec l'accord des ayant droit bien sûr )


 Et si tu pouvais virer (ou demander à Anne de virer) le javascript qui redimensionne la fenêtre, ce serait cool


----------



## anntraxh (12 Octobre 2004)

@nne ne vire rien du tout, t'as vu le code de m**** de cette page ???
   

j'y entrave que pouic à ce truc, moi, je ne code pas en kamchatkais oriental ...éventuellement en xhtml et css ,  et encore, en toute modestie .. (si si)  :rose:


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

bah, je vais heberger la page, maintenant que j'ai de nouveau accès à mon serveur. Mais pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Spyro (12 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu pouvais virer (ou demander à Anne de virer) le javascript qui redimensionne la fenêtre, ce serait cool


Voui ça fait des mauvaise surprises quand tu l'ouvres dans une tab


----------



## anntraxh (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bah, je vais heberger la page, maintenant que j'ai de nouveau accès à mon serveur. Mais pas aujourd'hui




pas taper, poildep , pas taper ... je me moque pas de ton code , hin ...   












restons disco !


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arf© !!!   
 Génial !!!   :love:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !!!
> Génial !!!   :love:



le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est de poildep, bien évidement !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais pas remercier poildep
> il m'as oublié !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> par contre un GRAND MERCI  a marco et a tibo  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est fut un plaisir


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> restons disco !














 d'ac !


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> le
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 entièrement libre de droits


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> d'ac !



Ces humains alors


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ces humains alors














 Ces panthères alors !


----------



## macmarco (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ces panthères alors !


  MDR !!!   
  Excellent !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

:style: Waouuu c'est la fête par ici !  :style: 
















Y.M.C.A ...


​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

et pourquoi pas un peu de musique pour couronner ce chef d'oeuvre  ??   


bravooooooo poildep


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

YEH !


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2004)

bon, personne veut me faire mon dancing poiscaile ?

parceque moi aussi je veux bien un petit relookingage.

plize.


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :style: Waouuu c'est la fête par ici ! :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allez, sois pas timide, viens danser !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allez, sois pas timide, viens danser !



c'est si gentiment dit !  :rose: 



















Waouuuuuuu trop classe !!!!  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> @nne ne vire rien du tout, t'as vu le code de m**** de cette page ???
> 
> 
> j'y entrave que pouic à ce truc, moi, je ne code pas en kamchatkais oriental ...éventuellement en xhtml et css ,  et encore, en toute modestie .. (si si)  :rose:


 Toutes mes excuses 
Me pardonneras-tu un jour cette insulte ? :sick: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :style: Waouuu c'est la fête par ici !  :style: ​


C'est possible d'avoir un gif de ton dancing baby ? 
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible d'avoir un gif de ton dancing baby ?
> :love:



 pour que tu le crames avec tes produits de professeur/expérimentateur fou ???  :mouais: 

Je me les garde , si tu veux voir t'as qu'à cliquer .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi j'danse ! YYeaaaaaaaaaah :style:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Octobre 2004)

Yeaaahhh !
Ca a l'air fun, ici !


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2004)

eh pouelde ou un autre artiste...pensio in mi  gratias


----------



## poildep (12 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Yeaaahhh !
> Ca a l'air fun, ici !


Fun ? Tu veux plutôt dire...


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Fun ? Tu veux plutôt dire...




Wooowwww !!!
Thank you very much Poil !


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)




----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 Super nato !


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 cool, j'adore, merci

:love:  


(en fait dans la vraie vie je fais un ou 2 pixel de plus)


----------



## macelene (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



je sens que tu vas faire des envieux  

Bravo c super


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


allez, viens danser avec nous ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :love:


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> voilà, ça c'est demandé gentiment !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouah qu'il est beau !!! :love: merciiiiii poildep !


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allez, viens danser avec nous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Superbe poildep !!!


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


excellent :love: j'aime bien moi aussi :rose:


----------



## Grug (13 Octobre 2004)

trop fort les filles


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh pouelde ou un autre artiste...pensio in mi  gratias


no problemo amigo !


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

ça va LucG ?


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Spyro (13 Octobre 2004)

Vous avez vu ? Sans bouger les ailes !


----------



## anntraxh (13 Octobre 2004)

Géniale, la Disco Parade de Macg !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

la Disco Parade de Macg ! 

































 la Disco Parade de Macg ! 


 Bravo Poildep  C'est vrai que JPTK n'a pas forcément de rythme dans la peau ou du moins il a le sien


----------



## Onra (13 Octobre 2004)

Bravo pour tous ces smileys en tout cas, c'est une excellent idée. J'adooooore  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> no problemo amigo !



Héhéhéhéhéhéhé oué les choristes de mac g !!! cool  
maintenant un défi défilé  yeeeaaarrhh!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
je savais que tu reléverais le défi pouelde   
maintenant nato et toi les joutes smileys sont ouvertes


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

Nato a un nerf coincé ?


----------



## dool (13 Octobre 2004)

on se lasse jamais a venir ici

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Géniale, la Disco Parade de Macg !



SUPER !   alors là, on assure un max, on va mettre le fire !    

Chapeau   

Ps : j'adore comment danse Nato, faut toujours qu'il se fasse remarquer


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2004)

Je suis assez preneur d'un petit smiley aussi, moi...!!!

En toout cas, bravo, c'est génial


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

J'étais pas venu ici depuis un moment... EXCELLENT...
Bravo aux zartistes  :love: 
Tourné de cdb à suivre


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2004)

Et le mien, il peut faire du headbanging?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et le mien, il peut faire du headbanging?



 Attention au projectile ! Scud couronne à onze heures !


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> allez, viens danser avec nous !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain il l'a fait !! :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nato a un nerf coincé ?



Un petit problème de plumes mais ça devrait s'arranger bientôt...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un petit problème de plumes mais ça devrait s'arranger bientôt...


 T'en fais pas, ca nous arrive a tous un jour ou l'autre. Allez détend toi, ca ira mieux la prochaine fois...


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



[ambiance salle claire, parquet au sol, grand miroir aux nombreuses traces de doigts]

 Poildep et Tibo, ça va pas là quand vous levez votre bras gauche, vous êtes en avance sur les autres ...  :hein: le ryth-me, restez dans le ryth-me !!!

Bon JPTK ... toi il va falloir que tu revois tes notions de tempo  :mouais: tu sais faut que tu comptes dans ta tête (1, 2, 3 et 4, 5 et 6, 7, 8), et surtout tu gardes le ryth-me !!!

Nato, c'est original ce que tu nous fais, ça casse un peu la beauté de l'ensemble, enfin l'idée de départ (tous synchros) mais c'est interessant, continue comme ça.

Bon on la r'fait là !! 5 - 6, 5-6-7-8 et hop !!

[/ambiance salle claire, parquet au sol, grand miroir aux nombreuses traces de doigts couvert de buée, et une légère odeur de tigre]


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





merci TIBO  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

moi aussi je danse , je tiens le ritme non????     :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 :style: yes ! :style:


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :style: yes ! :style:



Va falloir que je me remette à la bicyclette, j'ai le mollet un peu chétif...


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que je me remette à la bicyclette, j'ai le mollet un peu chétif...


ouais !


----------



## Goulven (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais !



Waaaaaaah même pas vrai! T'as déjà vu un piaf faire du vélo? Oh l'autre! Pour qui y nous prend!


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Octobre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> T'as déjà vu un piaf faire du vélo?


En faire, peut-être pas, mais se faire conduire à vélo, *OUI* !!


----------



## Goulven (13 Octobre 2004)

:love:


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouais !



J'aime bien, ça me donne un petit air "tatiesque" !!  :love:  :love: 
Il manque plus que la sacoche et hop !! Hélicoptère !!


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, avec mes *Robertettes©* en string ??








 ça fait des strings de deux pixels ! Waouuuh ! :love:


----------



## nato kino (13 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas, ca nous arrive a tous un jour ou l'autre. Allez détend toi, ca ira mieux la prochaine fois...


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2004)

Wahou ! 
 Superbes les nouveaux poildep !     

 Hey, JC, j'ai un peu repris le tien...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>




sa fait pas un peu "cornu" ???   


je rigole mais je suis bien incapable de faire le moindre pixel !!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


 Arf© !!!   

 Excellent nato !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Wahou !
> Superbes les nouveaux poildep !
> 
> Hey, JC, j'ai un peu repris le tien...




Woowwww !!
Thank you marco !!!
Woootchaaaa !!!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2004)

Mais ou s'arrêteront ils ?? ....     :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Octobre 2004)

Hey, you guys and girls are you DISCO ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mais ou s'arrêteront ils ?? ....     :love:


dt© ?


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

Sont enromes ces Smileys 

Qui se devous pour m en faire un??


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Sont enromes ces Smileys
> 
> Qui se devous pour m en faire un??


Jean-Paul II est demandé à la quatre.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


*
YEAH!​ *

   

Peux pas te bouler Nato


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

mais pourquoi supermoquette ne danse pas avec nous???


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi supermoquette ne danse pas avec nous???



Il a une main occupée c'est peut-être pour ça


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Paul II est demandé à la quatre.



C'est qui celui la?? ca fait longtemps qu il est inscrit au forum??


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

sûrement pas


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi supermoquette ne danse pas avec nous???


ata je fixe une webcam au bout de la chaussure et j'arrive


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

Qqn pourrait me dire comment on fait des smileys qui bouge?? Un compresseur avec les clapets d'admissions qui s ouvre ca doit etre trop beau.. vais essayer de me le faire  mais faut m expliquer longtemps


----------



## Grug2 (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui celui la?? ca fait longtemps qu il est inscrit au forum??


 just call me Grug II


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sûrement pas



Question de rythme mais Poildep va arranger ça


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

*SM avec nous !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Qqn pourrait me dire comment on fait des smileys qui bouge?? Un compresseur avec les clapets d'admissions qui s ouvre ca doit etre trop beau.. vais essayer de me le faire  mais faut m expliquer longtemps



(mode Alain Afflelou off on) Déjà tu pourrais préciser ce que représente ton avatar   (mode Alain Afflelou off off)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *SM avec nous !*




*superrr !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



finalment je vais pouvoir danser avec SM  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode Alain Afflelou off on) Déjà tu pourrais préciser ce que représente ton avatar   (mode Alain Afflelou off off)



Il represente la partie haute (le compresseur) d'un moteur de dragster Top Fuel Americain.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Il represente la partie haute (le compresseur) d'un moteur de dragster Top Fuel Americain.




hooo juste cela???  

facileeeeeeeeee !!!!! 

t'inquiete super poildep &associé vont te le creer !!!!


----------



## Blytz (13 Octobre 2004)

D'ailleurs si kkn a une video de depart avec la meme vus que mon avatar ca m interesse pour en faire un ptit .gif


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *superrr !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'aime le GHB ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

Global aussi


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global aussi


et sans renverser de bière !


----------



## poildep (13 Octobre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez preneur d'un petit smiley aussi, moi...!!!








 ça va ça ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va ça ?



Chapeau !
Un canard c'est dur à iconiser?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va ça ?


 D'enfer le Bowie   :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (13 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> D'enfer le Bowie   :love:



à balle ! Lol  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2004)

Après Global, Amok


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2004)

Manque plus que la musique


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Octobre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que la musique




Hellooo-o !!
La music est here !


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>








 - ben, et moi ? Je pue ?

 :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> - ben, et moi ? Je pue ?
> 
> :love:



Wahouuuuuuuuuuuuu


PS : on les voit pas bien mes schlapettes non ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Octobre 2004)

Excellent poildep


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2004)

Manque un accessoire, vous trouvez pas ?




​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

et moi et moi ??? Je danse comme un Dieu en plus


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> et moi et moi ??? Je danse comme un Dieu en plus


 Ah tu danses comme moi ??? j'avais pas fait attention


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu danses comme moi ??? j'avais pas fait attention


ben ouais, regarde :


----------



## pitch'i (14 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo-o !!
> La music est here !


 
  ah ouaiiiissss rrrrrrrrrrrr ça boule disco ici !!! miaouyeah !!! :love:
miaou'ssiiii veux danser avec vous !!!


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

le smiley du jour :


----------



## dool (14 Octobre 2004)

WAVOUUUUUU...ça met le waï ici, c'est bon cette ambiance avant de partir bosser...

Ca donne presqu'envie de se tremousser dans la parade  

Et tu danse danse danse


----------



## _m_apman (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le smiley du jour :


 

Mais, t'arrive-t-il de dormir ? :hein:
En tout cas, tes créations et celles des co-auteurs sont un pure régal. 

Continuez ! (et pis dormez un peu quand même !)


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne presqu'envie de se tremousser dans la parade








 ouaiiiiiiis ! vas-y ! trémousse-toi ! :love:


----------



## Onra (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouaiiiiiiis ! vas-y ! trémousse-toi ! :love:



Bravo, c'est trop fort... il sont adorables  :love: 


poildep est un champion du smiley !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va ça ?




Génial!!!! Merci


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

bon, poildep, il serait temps de nous faire un petit recapitulatif de tous ces smilleys, dansant et non.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, poildep, il serait temps de nous faire un petit recapitulatif de tous ces smilleys, dansant et non.


 Si


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

Vous croyez qu'une petite femme coincée dans son iBook peut danser ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez qu'une petite femme coincée dans son iBook peut danser ? :rose:



ben oui, facile !!!!!!!     
on met des ressorts magique !!!


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2004)

Quand vous voulez, je viens danser avec vous... d'autant qu'avec une couronne sur la tête le Hip hop c'est du grand art!


----------



## Spyro (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez qu'une petite femme coincée dans son iBook peut danser ? :rose:


Passe les mains par l'écran 
(Je vais essayer un truc  )

Bon... c'est ce que j'ai de mieux à te proposer  :hein:


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Passe les mains par l'écran
> (Je vais essayer un truc  )
> 
> Bon... c'est ce que j'ai de mieux à te proposer  :hein:


 c'est tout mimi :love: même s'il me manque des jambes... :love:



			
				le méchant forum a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


   


  merciii


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, poildep, il serait temps de nous faire un petit recapitulatif de tous ces smilleys, dansant et non.




Helloooo !!!
Come on everybody ! 
Il y a de la music !!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Helloooo !!!
> Everybody come on !
> Il y a de la music !!!




Mouahahhahahhahah trop con on dirait du gribouille


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

ca me rappelle les claudettes de podium

 Vive Claude francois !!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

heyho capri c'est fini ???


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Helloooo !!!
> Come on everybody !
> Il y a de la music !!!



Excellent JCV   ils ont le rythme dans la peau    

Heu je suis pas encore dans la troupe


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu je suis pas encore dans la troupe


Ah ? Toi non plus ?

 

 

Alors on a qu'à aller danser dans notre coin...


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Helloooo !!!
> Come on everybody !
> Il y a de la music !!!


----------



## Goulven (14 Octobre 2004)

Et un breton qui danse ça donne quoi?


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et un breton qui danse ça donne quoi?


 de la pluie non ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout mimi :love: même s'il me manque des jambes...


Ben c'est un peu étroit, tu risquerais de te faire mal 

Sinon j'ai changé un truc quand même 
(En se tournant c'est plus facile de passer les bras)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu je suis pas encore dans la troupe


Tu voulais dire à qui la faute non ?


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire à qui la faute non ?



je crois qu'il est en cours de rénovation 

Et puis c vraiment pas grave...    :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous voulez, je viens danser avec vous... d'autant qu'avec une couronne sur la tête le Hip hop c'est du grand art!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

heeeeee ohhhhhhhhh !!!!!   

bonjour les artistes  :love:  :love:  :love: 

moi j'aimerais bien que la belle elene danse avec nous
il y a trop de mec et pas assez de nanas....

opppppp un effort !!!


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## r e m y (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


C'est du GRAND ART!


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Les fans de MAcGé....        :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heeeeee ohhhhhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> bonjour les artistes  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



:rose: :style:  Oui ras le bol de tous ces mecs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :style:  Oui ras le bol de tous ces mecs




pas de merci
solidarité feminine exigée !!!   


ps : moi je prefere la musique page 2


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :style: Oui ras le bol de tous ces mecs


 

Entièrement d'accord avec vous les filles !!!!


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire à qui la faute non ?


 mais comment fait il pour tirer des conclusions pareilles ? 

  
:hosto:


----------



## pitch'i (14 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Toi non plus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




miaouz'dance with you..


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est du GRAND ART!



Ah ben zut !! t'en avais déjà un !!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben zut !! t'en avais déjà un !!  :rateau:




les papattes alors en rouge ou orange?????? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben zut !! t'en avais déjà un !!  :rateau:











 Tibo lui voit une plus grosse tête  et le fait un peu flotter aussi


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, poildep, il serait temps de nous faire un petit recapitulatif de tous ces smilleys, dansant et non.


 demain, promis


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous voulez, je viens danser avec vous... d'autant qu'avec une couronne sur la tête le Hip hop c'est du grand art!


  C'est pour ca que je fais du headbang


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



hooooo quelle est belle elene !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


merci  :love:  :love: 


zuuuuuu les filles on va danser !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est le bordel, j'ose plus en faire !!



Ouaip, je vais arrêter là pour aujourd'hui aussi, c'est mon second sosie, ça commence à bien faire c't'histoire !!   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, je vais arrêter là pour aujourd'hui aussi, c'est mon second sosie, ça commence à bien faire c't'histoire !!   :rateau:



Pareil :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



trop  Nato...  tu m'as même bien chaussée     :style:

:love: merci tout plein  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, je vais arrêter là pour aujourd'hui aussi, c'est mon second sosie, ça commence à bien faire c't'histoire !!   :rateau:



ben non !!!!!    

avant de commencer un dansant, annonce le , comme cela on aura plus de double


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




encore une tres belle elene :love:  :love:  :love: 


elle va avoir du mal a chosir


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil :casse:  :rateau:



Ça devient n'importe quoi !!   

Bon, Poildep !! Elle est où la charte graphiste nom d'un pixel !?!     




:rateau: Gah !! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient n'importe quoi !!
> 
> Bon, Poildep !! Elle est où la charte graphiste nom d'un pixel !?!
> 
> ...



Y'en a pas  Mais s'il faut je vais jouer les réducteurs de tête  :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> trop  Nato...  tu m'as même bien chaussée     :style:
> 
> :love: merci tout plein  :rose:



Une chute de reins bien cambrée c'est tout de même plus adéquate pour lever le lièvre en boîte de night no ?!     :rateau:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



j'avais pas vu :rose: je vais pouvoir en changer tous les jours    

Merci Tibo  :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une chute de reins bien cambrée c'est tout de même plus adéquate pour lever le lièvre en boîte de night no ?!     :rateau:



Mais des lièvre j'en vois pas beaucoup en ce moment...


----------



## Bassman (14 Octobre 2004)

Serait tu hase been


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais des lièvre j'en vois pas beaucoup en ce moment...



Bah voui, depuis que Robertav est là, elle monopolise tout le cheptel !!  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah voui, depuis que Robertav est là, elle monopolise tout le cheptel !!  :rateau:  :mouais:




mais moi........snif, snif......j'ai rien fait moùùùùaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Serais-tu hase been




     malin 


Bon hase mais pas been


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas  Mais s'il faut je vais jouer les réducteurs de tête  :mouais:


Non, y'en a pas, on fait comme on veut  
Au départ, j'avais choisis de faire des têtes de 15 px max... Bon, ça déborde de plus en plus   mais on s'en fout on est là pour rigoler   :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Octobre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Serait tu hase been


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>



    


  :style:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais on s'en fout on est là pour rigoler   :love:


 Et ca marche!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



elle... est... trop... sexe !  :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non, y'en a pas, on fait comme on veut
> Au départ, j'avais choisis de faire des têtes de 15 px max... Bon, ça déborde de plus en plus   mais on s'en fout on est là pour rigoler   :love:



Ça va faire plaisir à la [MGZ], ils vont enfin pouvoir caser leurs tanks !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non, y'en a pas, on fait comme on veut
> Au départ, j'avais choisis de faire des têtes de 15 px max... Bon, ça déborde de plus en plus   mais on s'en fout on est là pour rigoler   :love:



Réduction effectuée  





Robertav tu veux que je réduise ta tête aussi  :hosto:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça va faire plaisir à la [MGZ], ils vont enfin pouvoir caser leurs tanks !!



Petit spoil : dire "raptor" ou "goliath" à la place de "tank" (succès assuré)


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle... est... trop... sexe !  :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Fidèle à l'original, tu me connais, je suis un perfectionniste !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à l'original, tu me connais, je suis un perfectionniste !!


j'aurais dis intéressé mais c'est comme tu veux


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à l'original, tu me connais, je suis un perfectionniste !!


non.  MOI, je suis un perfectionniste 







medley tibo-nato-poildep


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau !
> Un canard c'est dur à iconiser?









vachement !


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non.  MOI, je suis un perfectionniste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SuperMo, le voilà l'intéressé !! :mouais: D  

_  poildep !! :king: _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Réduction effectuée
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nan nan il est parfait le mien  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je crois qu'il y a pas mal du monde a vouloir danser avec nous
occupe  toi , si tu peux , de tous ce qui attendent au bord de la piste 
et puis une fois que tout le monde est en pleine danse 
et si tu a encore la force de bouger quelques pixel 
alors tu me ferera un lifting (obligé a mon age , je viellis de + en plus vite )


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> medley tibo-nato-poildep



bah voila, j'ai la gaule... je fais comment moi maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



et bien, me voila reduite........a partager un mec avec 4 nana

j'aurais du me la fermer.....grrrrrr     


merci poild :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vachement !


 bien vu, poisson !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> bah voila, j'ai la gaule... je fais comment moi maintenant


ben tu fais comme moi, surtout tu ne te lève pas de ton bureau pour passer dans le corridor, ça ce voit


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Bah elles sont mimies réduites comme ça, enfin perso je préfère.

 tibo


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

C'est qui la deuxième depuis la gauche ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui la deuxième depuis la gauche ?



Ctrl-clic ouvir l'image dans la nouvelle fenetre: lire le nom du fichier   :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un peu étroit, tu risquerais de te faire mal
> 
> Sinon j'ai changé un truc quand même
> (En se tournant c'est plus facile de passer les bras)


Merci c'est très joli !   mais je ne perds pas espoir d'avoir des "jambes" un jour :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



dool , madonna , roberto elene et moi


----------



## nato kino (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui la deuxième depuis la gauche ?



Madona, pourquoi ? Tu ne veux plus de ta rousse ?


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les fans de MAcGé....        :love:


Excellent


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> didlo , madonna , roberto elene et moi



Dildo ! on t'as pourtant donné des liens vers des dictionnaires nan ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Madona, pourquoi ? Tu ne veux plus de ta rousse ?



Bah dans ce cas je prend: faut pas y gâcher comme y disent en Auvergne


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ctrl-clic ouvir l'image dans la nouvelle fenetre: lire le nom du fichier   :rateau:



Ah ouais 'tain elle est bonne !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dildo ! on t'as pourtant donné des liens vers des dictionnaires nan ?



j'ai corrigé monsieur

ma memoire me fait defaut , na !!!! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dildo ! on t'as pourtant donné des liens vers des dictionnaires nan ?



Bah en meme temps c'est pas facile de taper droit avec ca, ca vibre trop!


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais 'tain elle est bonne !



Ouais, si ca continue va falloir que je file au urgences moi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, si ca continue va falloir que je file au urgences moi



easy, ma recette : d e la neige carbonique diluée dans de l'éthanol et hop dans l'calbute


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> easy, ma recette : d e la neige carbonique diluée dans de l'éthanol et hop dans l'calbute



y a pu la place...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

je me demande si

* c'est le  jour du marché aujourd'hui chez vous les coqs?*


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si
> 
> * c'est jour du marché chez vous les coqs?*


Non on se fait livrer


----------



## poildep (14 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est très joli !   mais je ne perds pas espoir d'avoir des "jambes" un jour :rose:









 c'est toi la plus sexy ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi la plus sexy ! :love:



jolie la macounette  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2004)

Non, rien  :rose: 


PS: Poildep


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vachement !



Oh merci mon poisson     :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> elle... est... trop... sexe !  :love:



:rose:  




			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Fidèle à l'original, tu me connais, je suis un perfectionniste !!



:rose: oui perfection totale, un :love: de mec   




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais dis intéressé mais c'est comme tu veux




et moi je compte pour du beurre ?   

   




			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> non.  MOI, je suis un perfectionniste
> 
> 
> 
> ...




n'en jettez plus la cour est pleine   :rose:  :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Le roberto risque de nous faire une attaque   

Mais bon entouré comme il est pas de soucis pour le bouche à bouche


----------



## Macounette (14 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi la plus sexy ! :love:


YESSSSS :love: :love: :love: merchiiiiiiii poildep  :love:      contente la miss


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2004)

Bon nous sommes toutes là ?? manque personne ??  

bon faut que je trouve Anne  et les disco truc de filles  

À nous la Belle Vie   :love: :love:

Merci les garçons :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon nous sommes toutes là ?? manque personne ??
> 
> À nous la Belle Vie   :love: :love:
> 
> Merci les garçons :love:



si manque anntrax


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

Bon, je m'y suis essayé...  C'est mon premier gif animé... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je m'y suis essayé...  C'est mon premier gif animé... :rose:  :rose:


 Waaah ! Tu danses bien !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Waaah ! Tu danses bien !



Bah...  En vrai ça donne ça...






Et c'est ça les modos de Réagissez?


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah...  En vrai ça donne ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ouais... t'as l'air de danser un peu comme ton smiley, finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon nous sommes toutes là ?? manque personne ??
> 
> bon faut que je trouve Anne  et les disco truc de filles
> 
> ...



Vous êtes toutes superbes les filles  :love:   :love:
Il vous reste une 'tite place ? J'suis des votres ! 
Celui ou celle qui parvient à reproduire mon avatar en mignature, 
je lui tire mon chapeau !  :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

moi-même juste au-dessus a dit:
			
		

> ouais... t'as l'air de danser un peu comme ton smiley, finalement.








... ouais, pareil !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ... ouais, pareil !



Merci poildep, c'est parfait.    

Les filles je peux danser avec vous? :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci poildep, c'est parfait.
> 
> Les filles je peux danser avec vous? :rose:  :rose:



je me laisserais bien tenter  

mais faut que je récupère avant :casse:

merci


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2004)

Houlala mais j'aimerais bien danser moi aussi !!! :rose: 


_Quoi l'est trop grand mon chapeau  ??? 
Mais non mais non... j'suis sure que vous saurez vous en débrouiller !_  













_Contente de te revoir Lemmy_


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

j'ai fait un Grug plus... aquatique


----------



## Onra (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un Grug plus... aquatique




Et voilà le post qui m'a donné mon premier fou-rire de la journée  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un Grug plus... aquatique




moi je le verrai plus danseur dans un ballet classique
que au dancing.......

mais bon, il  faut de tout pour faire la fete !!!


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Houlala mais j'aimerais bien danser moi aussi !!! :rose:
> 
> 
> _Quoi l'est trop grand mon chapeau  ???
> Mais non mais non... j'suis sure que vous saurez vous en débrouiller !_








 la claaaaaaaaaasse !

Du coup t'as un nouveau smiley qu'il est bien plus mieux


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



(mode Nato on) Et la charte graphique     (mode Nato off)


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2004)

_____________________ salut les filles !

















   -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un Grug plus... aquatique



Oh ! Un NémoGrug


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah...  En vrai ça donne ça...




ils bougent bien les petits ,
on peut voir la sequence en entier de cette danse??????     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils bougent bien les petits ,
> on peut voir la sequence en entier de cette danse??????     :love:



C'est ici mais la vidéo est lourde : 12,7 mo


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici mais c'est lourd à charger sans adsl



adsl 2000 et quelques...    

je vais faire un tour.....


----------



## ginette107 (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Les fans de MAcGé....        :love:


 
 Je viens de découvrir tout ça, *Excellent:love:, Bravo:love:*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici mais la vidéo est lourde : 12,7 mo





je vien de visionner....

euhmmm quoi dire?   

peut etre pas tout a fait dans le ritme et.....c'est le plus vieux qui a le plus de peche !!!


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2004)

-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















ALLEZ LES FILLES : "BOY RACER, BOY RACER, BOY RACER !!!!!"  yes like this    :love:


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> la claaaaaaaaaasse !
> 
> Du coup t'as un nouveau smiley qu'il est bien plus mieux




Vouaaaa !!! Merci  Poildep !!!!!  :love: 


J'adôôOOôôôre !!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vien de visionner....
> 
> euhmmm quoi dire?
> 
> peut etre pas tout a fait dans le ritme



C'est que... la bande son n'est pas tout à fait ce que nous écoutions cette nuit-là, malheureusement ! 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et.....c'est le plus vieux qui a le plus de peche !!!



Le plus vieux ?? Mais de qui tu parles !?


----------



## lumai (15 Octobre 2004)

-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et Hop dans la danse !!!!     :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est que... la bande son n'est pas tout à fait ce que nous écoutions cette nuit-là, malheureusement !



Il fallait le préciser...  Mais étions-nous pour autant dans le rythme? 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le plus vieux ?? Mais de qui tu parles !?



Tiens, me suis fait la même remarque...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le plus vieux ?? Mais de qui tu parles !?




d'un grand maigre, legerment degarni sur le caillou

un charme  fou , ce peiti vieu .....et quelle classe !!!!!!    :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait le préciser...  Mais étions-nous pour autant dans le rythme?



Pas dans le même, mais c'est normal. Comment veux-tu tenir un rythme endiablé en tongues ! 





> Tiens, me suis fait la même remarque...



Morveux ! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'un grand maigre, legerment degarni sur le caillou
> 
> un charme  fou , ce peiti vieu .....et quelle classe !!!!!!    :love:




celle-là, pour fayoter, c'est pas la dernière, hein !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> celle-là, pour fayoter, c'est pas la dernière, hein !




moi fayotter????  et quoi encore??   

vu que c'est comme cela je dirais plus rien ....NA !!! :rose:  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi fayotter????  et quoi encore??
> 
> vu que c'est comme cela je dirais plus rien ....NA !!! :rose:  :love:



Fichtre, elle est susceptible ! :love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Fichtre, elle est susceptible ! :love: :rateau: :love:



non pas du tout  :rose: 

je voulais justement continuer dans mon elan des compliments 
(tu danse bien, tu es charmant , et patati et patatra)
mais tu m'as bloqué et sais plus quoi dire !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non pas du tout  :rose:
> 
> je voulais justement continuer dans mon elan des compliments
> (tu danse bien, tu es charmant , et patati et patatra)
> mais tu m'as bloqué et sais plus quoi dire !!!!


Holalallalaala ce n'est plus une touche là mais un impact !


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Holalallalaala ce n'est plus une touche là mais un impact !


 jaloux ?


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2004)

Tu vois, robertav, je savais bien qu'il fallait que j'arrête tout de suite le flot de compliments que tu t'apprétais à sortir... 

Et puis, quand mes chevilles enflent trop,  je me mets à mal danser !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

etant donné

que monsieur supermoquette a d'autre chats a fouetter
et que depuis 2 jours n'arrete pas de me "chercher"

je demande aux monsieurs du pixel mobile

de me faire danser avec Rezba:love:

lui  c'est vraiment *un vrai gentleman !!!* ......pas comme certains dont je tairais le nom !!!!!


merci d'avance  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (15 Octobre 2004)

Vous dansez, mademoiselle ?


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

moi aussi je suis un gentleman 

en plus je danse mieux, je suis plus jeune et plus beau 

donc : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 yeah !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> etant donné
> 
> que monsieur supermoquette a d'autre chats a fouetter


Clair que les chats sont plus dociles


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Clair que les chats sont plus dociles




toi , je te cause plus  :mouais:  :mouais: 

maintenanit que j'ai 2 super cavaliers, Rezba et poildep,
j'ai plus besoin de toi !!!!!    

en piste monsieurs !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

Danse avec le poisson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il est sympa   un peu con mais sympa


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir tout ça,


dingue hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, quand mes chevilles enflent trop,  je me mets à mal danser !



Un mythe s'effondre


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'un grand maigre, legerment degarni sur le caillou
> 
> un charme  fou , ce peiti vieu .....et quelle classe !!!!!!    :love:



Mdr  Qui est-ce qui se fait habiller comme ça ?


----------



## ginette107 (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> dingue hein !


 Merci quel talent:love:


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

Et moi ? Je suis trop usé pour danser, peut-être ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Je suis trop usé pour danser, peut-être ??



Vue ta mauvaise mine il va falloir transfuser  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vue ta mauvaise mine il va falloir transfuser  :mouais:




plus que cela , il faut aussi l'engraisser !!!!    

moi je danserai jamais avec un tas d'os!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

Quelqu'un m'a parlé ? Je ne saisis qu'un murmure insignifiant. 
_Il me manque une concordance des mots avec la minute de mes instants._

Quelle belle bande de guincheurs à la manque. Moi, je suis _aliéné_ au _dance floor_. 
Malmené Déhanchant Mes Arabesques.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un m'a parlé ? Je ne saisis qu'un murmure insignifiant.
> _Il me manque une concordance des mots avec la minute de mes instants._
> 
> Quelle belle bande de guincheurs à la manque. Moi, je suis _aliéné_ au _dance floor_.
> Malmené Déhanchant Mes Arabesques.



 :mouais: C'est pas gagné, il ne manquerait plus qu'il en perde un morceau en route comme dans Thriller  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> la claaaaaaaaaasse !
> 
> Du coup t'as un nouveau smiley qu'il est bien plus mieux


Ouaip, il fait moins "oh mon dieu ils ont tué Lumai"  
Super le smiley qui danse !!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Waaah ! Tu danses bien !



hihihihihi


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait un Grug plus... aquatique



  :mouais:   :love:

Génial !! Je ne sais pas pourquoi, la première image qui m'est venue en le voyant, c'est la vieille pub pour les frites végétaline !!


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

_petit souvenir de l'AE 2004..._


Bon ben je rends mon tablier, finalement tu t'en sors très bien tout seul poildep.  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

ouais mais c'est moins marrant, tout seul


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

En tous cas c'est sympa d'accepter les bestioles dans votre dancing. :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas c'est sympa d'accepter les bestioles dans votre dancing. :love:



:love: ah vous deux... 

Un petit poisson, un petit oiseau
S'aimaient d'amour tendre
Mais comment s'y prendre
Quand on est dans l'eau
Un petit poisson, un petit oiseau
S'aimaient d'amour tendre
Mais comment s'y prendre
Quand on est là-haut

     






_Juliette Gréco "Un petit poisson, un petit oiseau"
Paroles: J.M. Rivière. Musique: Gérard Bourgeois * 1966 © 1966 Disque Philips _


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment s'y prendre
> Quand on est là-haut



Il faut demander au cormoran


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

c'est partir de quand qu'on devient un pilier du bar façon Macgé?


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est partir de quand qu'on devient un pilier du bar façon Macgé?



Quand les nioubies payent tes consos aux AES !!   

_Bon, tu passes jeudi prochain alors au Lou, pour ton « premier pilier » ?_


----------



## yvos (15 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quand les nioubies payent tes consos aux AES !!
> 
> _Bon, tu passes jeudi prochains alors au Lou, pour ton « premier pilier » ?_



I need to go to the Lou


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Octobre 2004)

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh............Le Lou Pascalou............


Que de souvenirs.........


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: ah vous deux...
> 
> Un petit poisson, un petit oiseau
> S'aimaient d'amour tendre
> ...



Je ne sais pas si Roberto le voyait comme ça... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## pitch'i (15 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est partir de quand qu'on devient un pilier du bar façon Macgé?


 miaouais ! 
   justement j'allais poser la question:  faut -il être sage ou élite pour être accepter dans le dancing ?
     l'a pas encore la majorité le chaton  
_d'ici là l'aura bouffé le poisson, l'oiseau et saccagé votre dancing... niark ! niark ! 
_


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Octobre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> miaouais !
> justement j'allais poser la question:  faut -il être sage ou élite pour être accepter dans le dancing ?
> l'a pas encore la majorité le chaton
> _d'ici là l'aura bouffé le poisson, l'oiseau et saccagé votre dancing... niark ! niark !
> _



 Hellooo !!
Yeaaahh !
Elle dance well la kitty cat !!!
Sure, elle pourrait come with us ! 

Mon server begins to be plein à craquer.
I may need some nice hébergeurs in the future !


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo !!
> Yeaaahh !
> Elle dance well la kitty cat !!!
> Sure, elle pourrait come with us !
> ...


Demande à Macmarco!


----------



## macmarco (15 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Macmarco!


 Je vois que ma réputation d'hébergeur n'est plus à faire !    /
 Mais je ne suis pas le seul à pouvoir héberger ! 
 Ceci dit, ce sera avec plaisir !


----------



## nato kino (15 Octobre 2004)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> _d'ici là l'aura bouffé le poisson, l'oiseau et saccagé votre dancing... niark ! niark !
> _



Non mais dis donc toi !!   :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

Le canard il sait danser?? :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo !!
> Yeaaahh !
> Elle dance well la kitty cat !!!
> Sure, elle pourrait come with us !
> ...


Héhé..... je vois que les choix musicaux ont progréssé....     :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Le canard il sait danser?? :rateau:




You mean le canard vexé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

et voilà le psy de service


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> You mean le canard vexé ?


no i mean the canard of my signature in the bas of my post :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et voilà le psy de service




camisol c'est un psy?    


j'ai interet a ne plus venir par ici alors !!!!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> no i mean the canard of my signature in the bas of my post :mouais:




C'est un joke !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le canard c'est un psy?
> 
> 
> j'ai interet a ne plus venir par ici alors !!!!


Roberta, tu lis mal les posts  :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> C'est un joke !



Oui je l'avais compris


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et voilà le psy de service


Pourquoi ? il t'as parlé ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Oui je l'avais compris


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> camisol c'est un psy?
> 
> 
> j'ai interet a ne plus venir par ici alors !!!!




Psychanalyste virtuel tu ne risques pas grand chose  Enfin je crois    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? il t'as parlé ?



Mdr


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Psychanalyste virtuel tu ne risques pas grand chose  Enfin je crois    :mouais:  :rateau:




ben ouéééé , en plus vu son etat plutot.........mort/vivant????   .....je crois en effet que je risque pas grand chose !!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2004)

J'aurais pas dis ça, mais bon, à chacun sa réalité, hein ?  :sleep: <- j'aime pas le cinéma


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ouéééé , en plus vu son etat plutot.........mort/vivant????   .....je crois en effet que je risque pas grand chose !!!



Il tient le rythme quand même


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



HHéhé bravo bravo !  Merci  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> HHéhé bravo bravo !  Merci  :love:



 tu as quand même fait une grosse part du travail. J'ai un peu éclarci tes yeux quand même


----------



## camisol (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et voilà le psy de service



Dis donc, la panthère, il faut pas trop tirer sur la corde, quand même, hein?! Parce que Lacan, moi, je lui ch... dessus, tu le sais, hein !? Les schizophrènes ne font pas de bons analystes. Ils engraissent les analystes, ces gros porcs rescapés. Moi, je ne suis même pas sur le divan, et les électrodes, je les emm....
Et JE TIENS LA FORME, oui, avec ou sans aide chimique! Et je vous prend tous sur le dance-floor, bande de petits bras de tapoteurs de claviers. Y'a que le webO que je respecte, ici, parce que même en tongues, on voit que y'a du ressort. Et toi, superTapis, c'est pas la peine de faire l'offusqué, pour le moment, paroles, paroles, comme disait Dalida !

Alors bien sûr, vous rigoler avec vos smileys qui bougent. Mais ils bougent quoi, vos smileys, comme barbaque. Dalle! La tête bouge pas, c'est tout dire! Le mouvement, il part de là, du cervelet, de la balance à nerfs, du conduit à énergie. Vous pouvez bouger vos pattes autant que vous voudrez, mais c'est de la nuque qu'on s'agite, pas du bassin! 
Le bassin, les gambettes, c'est des trucs pour gogos gavés de carnaval brésilien, tellement impressionnés par les fesses de rio qu'ils ne matent pas plus haut que les seins. Pour danser, faut bouger sa barbaque !
On en reparlera, avant qu'il n'y ait plus d'après, croyez-moi !



Marre De Marmonner Ardemment !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, la panthère, il faut ..........
> Marre De Marmonner Ardemment !




uauwwww tous ça????

et bien........je comprend plus  jacques salomé que ta tirade   

mais pas grave, s'empeche pas de danser non?   


opppppppp en piste !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, la panthère, il faut pas trop tirer sur la corde, quand même, hein?! Parce que Lacan, moi, je lui ch... dessus, tu le sais, hein !? Les schizophrènes ne font pas de bons analystes. Ils engraissent les analystes, ces gros porcs rescapés. Moi, je ne suis même pas sur le divan, et les électrodes, je les emm....
> Et JE TIENS LA FORME, oui, avec ou sans aide chimique! Et je vous prend tous sur le dance-floor, bande de petits bras de tapoteurs de claviers. Y'a que le webO que je respecte, ici, parce que même en tongues, on voit que y'a du ressort. Et toi, superTapis, c'est pas la peine de faire l'offusqué, pour le moment, paroles, paroles, comme disait Dalida !
> 
> Alors bien sûr, vous rigoler avec vos smileys qui bougent. Mais ils bougent quoi, vos smileys, comme barbaque. Dalle! La tête bouge pas, c'est tout dire! Le mouvement, il part de là, du cervelet, de la balance à nerfs, du conduit à énergie. Vous pouvez bouger vos pattes autant que vous voudrez, mais c'est de la nuque qu'on s'agite, pas du bassin!
> ...



Évidemment avec ta physionomie couleur des pâtures de Sylko et tes yeux cernés, il y a fort à parier que tu ne nous verras jamais où nous te regardons et ce n'est pas plus mal ! Couche-le donc là ton surmoi de mégalomane et de schizophrène, il fume par tes oreilles ! Tu cours derrière comme un chien ou un monomaniaque de l'envie. Va chercher les limites du voir, là où commence le monde réel. Si tu ne vois pas l'image en sujet, c'est que tu es sauvé ! Tu te dessilles alors tu es en plein dedans. Nous ne serons jamais tes amurs puisque tu n'en veux pas ! Nous ne risquons pas de t'appliquer une quelconque psychanalyse et qui s'en plaindra !   


PS : bon je vais voir ce que je peux faire espèce d'agité du bocal !


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

Vendredi soir sportif, dites-moi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi soir sportif, dites-moi



ouiii !!!!!!!!!!   

on va tous se preparer pour 

*la fievre du vendredi soir !!!!!!!!*:love: :love: :love: 




je sais je sais, c'est samedi la fievre mais là on avance d'un jour !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)




----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Score : 1 partout.


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 grand vainqueur du concours de danse !!!!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




hai hai hai tibo , la t'as signé une belle bavure


tout le monde voudra pareil !!! moi la premiere      


bravoooooo   :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hai hai hai tibo , la t'as signé une belle bavure
> 
> 
> tout le monde voudra pareil !!! moi la premiere
> ...



Moi le deuxieme?


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde voudra pareil !!! moi la premiere



ça va aller ? T'as pas encore été assez gâtée ?


----------



## goonie (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Beau travail


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va aller ? T'as pas encore été assez gâtée ?



je te cite ma tante 

"rien n'est trop ,ni trop beaux pour ma princesse robertaV"


inutile de preciser d'où viennent mes caprices !!!


----------



## Macounette (15 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


excellent


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2004)

reflection faite......


quoi ?????????

je  suis bien une femme ,non????:rose: 

les femmes changent souvent d'avis , non????


donc je reprend:


*je prefere rester comme cela *, trop de bougeotte c'est plus de mon age !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Merci


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

:mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
   

jamais vu ça...


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> jamais vu ça...


 t'inquiète, chuis là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Octobre 2004)

Pour Fabienr:


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, chuis là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:style:  à cette heure là ça ne pouvait être que toi, fidèle compagnon de la nuit... :love:

J'arrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiveeeeeee


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :style:  à cette heure là ça ne pouvait être que toi, fidèle compagnon de la nuit... :love:
> 
> J'arrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiveeeeeee


 YESSSS !!!


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> YESSSS !!!




Je t'enmène au KU, à l' Amnesia, au Café del Mar, au PAcha...  ???

Dis moi ce que tu préfères  :love:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

comme tu veux si c'est toi qui paye !   :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> comme tu veux si c'est toi qui paye !   :love:



tienes que saber que En IBIZA no tengo que pagar 

La belle Vie quoi...  Power Flower steel alive :love:


----------



## ArtBlueFun (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, chuis là !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


çà fait plaisir...
un cassoulet ?
blues si possible


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tienes que saber que En IBIZA no tengo que pagar
> 
> La belle Vie quoi...  Power Flower steel alive :love:



this is the dawning of the age of aquarius :love:


:hein: :mouais:


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2004)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> çà fait plaisir...
> un cassoulet ?
> blues si possible


 d'accord pour le cassoulet mais le blues je laisse tomber


----------



## ArtBlueFun (15 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> d'accord pour le cassoulet mais le blues je laisse tomber


tu veux rire gamin ???
Tu touches pas mal, quand même...


----------



## House M.D. (16 Octobre 2004)

Bah, voilà, suffit que je m'absente pour causes techniques et on me vire du dance floor :/ :/ :/


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> tu veux rire gamin ???
> Tu touches pas mal, quand même...


 on verra


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Alors bien sûr, vous rigoler avec vos smileys qui bougent. Mais ils bougent quoi, vos smileys, comme barbaque. Dalle! La tête bouge pas, c'est tout dire! Le mouvement, il part de là, du cervelet, de la balance à nerfs, du conduit à énergie. Vous pouvez bouger vos pattes autant que vous voudrez, mais c'est de la nuque qu'on s'agite, pas du bassin!
> Le bassin, les gambettes, c'est des trucs pour gogos gavés de carnaval brésilien, tellement impressionnés par les fesses de rio qu'ils ne matent pas plus haut que les seins. Pour danser, faut bouger sa barbaque !
> On en reparlera, avant qu'il n'y ait plus d'après, croyez-moi !



Ah toi on devrait te présenter à Rezba, vous seriez potes !  :love:   

'+


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

trilaLilouLa a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes toutes superbes les filles  :love:   :love:
> Il vous reste une 'tite place ? J'suis des votres !
> Celui ou celle qui parvient à reproduire mon avatar en mignature,
> je lui tire mon chapeau !  :love:


 Comme ça ? 




​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi on devrait te présenter à Rezba, vous seriez potes !  :love:
> 
> '+



Sûrement


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, superTapis, c'est pas la peine de faire l'offusqué, pour le moment, paroles, paroles, comme disait Dalida !


Dis-donc jeune homme, ne me mêle pas a ces histoires d'aérobic ! je ne danse uniquement qu'à partir de 4 heures du mat, l'heure ou la mâchoire de rezba fait des siennes et l'heure ou benjamin introduit quelques bizarreries dans vBulletin


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement


 et meeeerde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je l'ai fait cette nuit, j'aurais du le poster tout de suite )

 

bien vu tibo


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et meeeerde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Décidément


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

Hop !
 Un smiley pour Pitch'i ! 




​


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

Et une discopitch'i !  




​


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Octobre 2004)

C'est qui ?    :mouais:     :love: 

'+


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

Un zanimal de plus sur la piste.  :love: :style:


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et une discopitch'i !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais chier marco !!     :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais chier marco !!     :rateau:


 Aaaarrrrfff !!!   
 Elle est mignonne la tienne aussi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

Chut ! Chut on va encore dire qu'il y a une mauvaise ambiance virtuelle  :rateau:    

PS: Bravo à vous deux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

je vois que sa avance ...en double voir en triple !!!!    


poildep , arrete toi un moment , laisse aux autres les animations dansants
et toi fais nous une belle chanson     

ben oui , il nous faut un 100% macg , donc la musique aussi personalisé !! 


la aussi ne compte pas sur moi , j'ai passé mon exames de musique tres bien mais...j'avais appris par coeur les notes, jamais compris la moindre parcelle d'une partition !!!! :rose:  :rose: 


et pour finir .....merci a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aaaarrrrfff !!!
> Elle est mignonne la tienne aussi !



Le tien, je me le réserve !!  _gnarkgnarkgnark !! _


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chut ! Chut * Macelene * va encore dire qu'il y a une mauvaise ambiance virtuelle  :rateau:




:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



 :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le tien, je me le réserve !!  _gnarkgnarkgnark !! _


 Ouaouaïïïeee !!!!! :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

quelle égocentrique


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2004)

saturday night fever...  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


et ça tu sais le faire ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?


 ENOOORRMMME !!! GÉNIAL !!! :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?



Génial Moon walk   contre agité du bocal ©amisol


----------



## anntraxh (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?



trop bon , poildep !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?


Putain ! mythique !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?





bravooooooo :love:


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ouaouaïïïeee !!!!! :casse:




C'était mon dernier, je vous laisse toutouiller les pixels maintenant. :style:


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était mon dernier, je vous laisse toutouiller les pixels maintenant. :style:


 OUAAAAHHHH !!! 
 Merci nato !! 
 Il est génial !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était mon dernier, je vous laisse toutouiller les pixels maintenant. :style:


ouais moyen tu veux pas le refaire?


----------



## molgow (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?



mdr 

Ca ressemble à du Micheal Jackson, mais il manque un petit détail pour faire comme lui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouaaaahhhh !!!!  L'est boooooooooo !!! :love:





 Merci macmarco !!    :love:

Il est vraiment superbe !!! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




et 1 de plus en piste !!!!    

bravo tibo  :love:


----------



## dool (16 Octobre 2004)

Ca groove de + en + ici 

Faites un cercle autour de poildep pour mettre le waï   

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça tu sais le faire ?


  :love:
Trop génial poildep, quelle souplesse !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Octobre 2004)

il fait la moonwalk de M. Jackson   :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

Après toute cette série disco, un peu de Rock'n Roll


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2004)

Allez ginette, tu danse avec nous ? 




​


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Après toute cette série disco, un peu de Rock'n Roll




Excellent ce gognol et sa Rebeca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   

:love: Poildep


----------



## macelene (17 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez ginette, tu danse avec nous ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     Saturday Night Fever :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez ginette, tu danse avec nous ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heu... là chuis carrément intimidé :rose:


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était mon dernier, je vous laisse toutouiller les pixels maintenant. :style:


 je dis ça à chaque fois !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

moi je peux pas danser j'ai pas de pieds  :'(


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> moi je peux pas danser j'ai pas de pieds  :'(


 mon p'tit doigt me dit... 





  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

le mien me dis qu'un méga coud'boule va tomber sur Poildep  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

nan, pas sur poildep cette fois


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2004)

Allez hop !
 Sur le dance-floor avec nous Modern !!!  




​


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

Ouarf! ça déchire MacMarco  :love: :love: :love:

Dank u, dank u, dank u... :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

quel dragueur ce marco !


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quel dragueur ce marco !


 Lilou, avec nous !!!   :love:




​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Ouaaaahhhhoooouuuu !!! Y'a trop là !!!    :love: 









​
Ca déchire trop ! Y sont où tous les autres !!  

Génial macmarco, merci !


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> quel dragueur ce marco !



Il fait surtout un peu nain !!


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)




----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il fait surtout un peu nain !!


 Pas grave, j'ai une vue panoramique !


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> mdr
> 
> Ca ressemble à du Micheal Jackson, mais il manque un petit détail pour faire comme lui


ce détail ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ce détail ?



Oui ben j'ai bien fait de ma retirer de la course, je ne suis pas de taille !!  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Après toute cette série disco, un peu de Rock'n Roll



Hihihi excellent !   :love: Par contre Rebecca est gris métal (voir mon profil), et elle ne m'empêche pas de mouver le reste de mon body.  :rateau:   

'+


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2004)

Beh y en a qui changent d'avatar pour pas qu'on les reconnaisse, mais ça ne marche pas avec moi !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

Merci  la classe Spyro :love:


----------



## dool (17 Octobre 2004)

Perso, là, j'imagine quand cette grande choregraphie se fera pour de vrai !    

Poildep assurera-t-il son moonwalk ????    au Lou pascalou par exemple 

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Bon si je n'ai oublié personne, voici ce que donnerait les habitués du Bar dansant le disco !!  :love:  :love: 

Première partie :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Deuxième partie :


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (17 Octobre 2004)

Hellooo everybody !!
Lorna, si tu veux voir everybody on the dance-floor, it's here !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hellooo everybody !!
> Lorna, si tu veux voir everybody on the dance-floor, it's here !



Oups j'avais pas vu ! :rose:

Si j'avais su je ne me serais pas tapé tous ces copier/coller ! 

Avec la musique c'est mieux !  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2004)

Hmmmmm ça fait plus "disco" comme ça non ?


----------



## pitch'i (17 Octobre 2004)

yééééé! cé la méga-miaouz' ici !!!     :love:
   vais rebrousser chemin... y'a plein d'nouvelles stars!


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Beh y en a qui changent d'avatar pour pas qu'on les reconnaisse, mais ça ne marche pas avec moi !!



*
Narf© !*


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm ça fait plus "disco" comme ça non ?



Modern Spotlight


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Octobre 2004)

A balle Tibo, disco fever :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi excellent !   :love: Par contre Rebecca est gris métal (voir mon profil), et elle ne m'empêche pas de mouver le reste de mon body.  :rateau:
> 
> '+



tu veux dire, comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2004)

et mes couettes elles ne bougents pas?
 elles sont bien vivantes quand meme !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire, comme ça ?



  Rebecca a trouvé sa couleur  Très chouette


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rebecca a trouvé sa couleur  Très chouette


 TERRRRIIIIIIIIBLE la tenue de scène !


----------



## iSimon (17 Octobre 2004)

J'ai pas les mains réglementaires mais bon, j'étais déjà pixelisé avant.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas les mains réglementaires mais bon, j'étais déjà pixelisé avant. Si quelqu'un arrive à faire mieux


Mon diagnostique : speed, pillules thaï, coke et mdma. Mon ami faut te calmer


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

>


Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ?   
La porte des toilettes est fermée ??  :mouais:


----------



## iSimon (17 Octobre 2004)

J'aurais pas du passer si près de cette ligne à haute tension


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

heuu... z'avez pas l'impression de m'avoir oublié au fond du potager ??    

Surtout qu'avec l'automne qui s'installe apparemment pour de bon, je risque de me geler les extrémités...


----------



## pitch'i (17 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> Un smiley pour Pitch'i !
> 
> 
> ...


 yéééé.. l'est tout mignon ce smiley  :love:
           miaou'merci Marco !!  




			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et une discopitch'i !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 waaahihihi!! l'a d'cé gambettes la kitty, l'est sexy  :love:



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un zanimal de plus sur la piste.  :love: :style:


 yééé.. elles sont toutes mignonnettes vos pitchi'disco, j'adore! 
y'aura pas d'jaloux j'les prend toutes  !  :love:

*miaouBravo & méga miaou'merci à vous deux Marco & Nato !!!*  

hop! tous lé zanimeaux en piste dans la signature!! gniark! gniark!   :love::style:
miaou@+ !


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heuu... z'avez pas l'impression de m'avoir oublié au fond du potager ??
> 
> Surtout qu'avec l'automne qui s'installe apparemment pour de bon, je risque de me geler les extrémités...


 t'as raison, réchauffe-toi !


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


Flûte et yogourt au curare, pris de vitesse !
Bon et puis d'façon c'est mieux que ce que je voulais faire


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2004)

Vraiment excellents vos smilies ... Presque jaloux moi 
Dites, dites serait pas possibles de m'en faire un s'il vous plait ?   
Hein poildep ???


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment excellents vos smilies ... Presque jaloux moi
> Dites, dites serait pas possibles de m'en faire un s'il vous plait ?
> Hein poildep ???


vite fait alors...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Octobre 2004)

C'est pas mal déjà !!! Merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, réchauffe-toi !



Et le DiscoCombre fit sont entrée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:  :love:     

Je vais enfin pouvoir prendre de l'élan* pour bouler... enléves ta casquette poilded,  je voudrais pas froisser le tissus   :rateau: 
(rien à voir ici avec le cervidé.. quoique !   )


----------



## Lio70 (17 Octobre 2004)

Vraiment géniaux ces smilies, surtout animés.
Heu... si une bonne âme me créait le mien, je promettrais de ne plus changer d'avatar toutes les 30 secondes


----------



## camisol (17 Octobre 2004)

J'aime beaucoup cet agité du bocal, Monsieur Thibault de Mongéquatre. Je dirais même qu'il a de la gueule ! 

Et je vais pas remuer le couteau dans la plaie, parce que vous êtes quand même, poiledep, Nato, Marmarco et toi, des sacrés cadors du smiley.
Nez en moins*, et oreille en plus**, notez bien que si je ne venais pas vous aiguilonner pour que vous vous dépassiez un brin, on aurait pas des gilfs animés aussi terribles***. 
Alors j'étale mon surmoi, d'accord, mais c'est pour mieux faire rejaillir vos mérites, si on regarde bien. 
Je suis presque une sorte de service public, une ½uvre d'intérêt général, quoi !
:rateau:







_Quand à ces amurs, on en reparlera, croyez-moi ! _







* _sauf pour Bilbo, ça va de soi_
** _sauf pour poiledep, sinon, où va-t-on ?_
*** _même si, je l'admets, ce n'est pas à moi que l'on doit le premier danseur..._


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Bon je suis pas original au niveau des pieds et des mains (peut on dire que je ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour les smileys ?), mais enfin bon voila quoi.


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire, comme ça ?



Héhé parfait merci !     :love: 

'+


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire, comme ça ?



Génial


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'il manque un tigre blanc pour rugir de plaisir sur le dance floor ?


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ne trouvez-vous pas qu'il manque un tigre blanc pour rugir de plaisir sur le dance floor ?



c'est clair, avec une raie manta, ça le ferait vachement aussi


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2004)

Mouais... un stormtrooper serait plus adapté je pense


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2004)

Quels talents par ici...    :love: Bravo Poildep et les autres.


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis pas original au niveau des pieds et des mains (peut on dire que je ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour les smileys ?), mais enfin bon voila quoi.


 hey, mais c'est le doc 


diabolique !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis pas original au niveau des pieds et des mains (peut on dire que je ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour les smileys ?), mais enfin bon voila quoi.


c'est fou on a l'impression que les mains lui rentre dedans


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... un stormtrooper serait plus adapté je pense


  Trooper prêt !   




​


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Trooper prêt !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ouais ba une raie manta c'est pls zoli nian nian nian


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

ça devient n'importe quoi l'armée impériale !


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça devient n'importe quoi l'armée impériale !




c'est clair que c'est plus aussi inquiétant


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Hmmmm et comme ça ? (oui j'ai écrasé la version précédente, fallait suivre )


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2004)

Et maintenant... un smiley diabolique.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Trooper prêt !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouahahahahahaha, excellent


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant... un smiley diabolique.


 
MOOOUUUUUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!

 Excellent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

Voilà Berbert :


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup cet agité du bocal, Monsieur Thibault de Mongéquatre. Je dirais même qu'il a de la gueule !



Merci 


 Bravo MacMarco  et Spyro


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Berbert :




la je dis superrrrrr !!!      :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou on a l'impression que les mains lui rentre dedans



Pas possible: y a deja une iSight


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible: y a deja une iSight



Par le petit bout de la lorgnette...


----------



## poildep (18 Octobre 2004)

ça va ? Vous en avez encore ? Passque moi j'ai des pages web à mettre à jour !


----------



## macmarco (18 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> 
> Bravo MacMarco  et Spyro


 Merci Tibo !  
 Et bravo à toi aussi ! Il est superbe ton bebert !


----------



## Onra (19 Octobre 2004)

J'avoue être impressionné par la qualité de certains personnage qui ont été parfaitement retranscrit en gif animé.
Quels outils utilisez-vous pour faire ces miracles ?

Parce que j'aimerai bien en faire autant ! :rose:


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Mouaip c'est timide tout ça, bouge plus ton corps   

_Il est fou ? Il parle à un smiley !_


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon je m'entraîne à d'autres mouvements aussi.






_It was a teenage wedding, and the old folks wished them well 
You could see that Pierre did truly love the madamoiselle 
And now the young monsieur and madame have rung the chapel bell, 
"C'est la vie", say the old folks, it goes to show you never can tell_


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je m'entraîne à d'autres mouvements aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50 millions de smilies, et moi et moi et moi


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


Mouahahahahahhahahah  :love:


----------



## bebert (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà Bebert :



Génial !!!     
Merci Tibo ! :love:


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue être impressionné par la qualité de certains personnage qui ont été parfaitement retranscrit en gif animé.
> Quels outils utilisez-vous pour faire ces miracles ?
> 
> Parce que j'aimerai bien en faire autant ! :rose:



Image ready pour l'animation et toshop pour le dessin, mais il doit exister d'autres solutions moins onéreuses.    :style:


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Quels outils utilisez-vous pour faire ces miracles ?


Hmmmm je peux te suggérer:

Adobe ImageReady (prix astronomique au-dela du raisonnable, prise en main aisée)
The Gimp (gratuit, difficulté moyenne de prise en main, interface X11)
Les freewares cités par macintroll ici (apparemment seul GifFun est encore à peu près à jour) - on pourrait ajouter ImageMagick mais c'est en ligne de commande

Pour les deux derniers la méthode est à peu près la même: on crée l'animation image par image, et le logiciel les fusionne en un gif. ImageReady, lui, permet bien plus de choses, et notamment de travailler par calques (par exemple les mains de mes animations sont dans des calques particuliers, ce qui permet d'ajuster facilement leur position sur toute l'animation plutôt que devoir changer chaque image).

Tu peux aussi utiliser Flash MX et exporter en gif, mais c'est peut-être un peu bourrin 
(et c'est très cher aussi)

Bon c'est tout ce que je connais moi.


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2004)

Fireworks aussi, l'équivalent chez macromedia d'image ready chez adobe.
Facile mais cher (pareil, quoi)


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 50 millions de smilies, et moi et moi et moi


Bon j'ai essayé un truc, à partir d'une image prise sur internet, ce qui explique les couleurs. Tu préfères ptet du bleu ?






Pour la version disco, on verra plus tard  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais pas dessiner des smileys.
> La preuve:



Ben y'a eu de l'évolution !


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai essayé un truc, à partir d'une image prise sur internet, ce qui explique les couleurs. Tu préfères ptet du bleu ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah trop classe, j'attend avec impatience la version bleue 
  et disco...

t'en veux combien des coudbouls??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

tiens, te voila poildep... 

passé une bonne nuit?
pas trop fatigué???

bonne journée quand meme    :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens, te voila poildep...
> 
> passé une bonne nuit?
> pas trop fatigué???
> ...


En pleine forme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi ? 



:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En pleine forme !



uauwh !!!!!
 tu bouges autant au reveil????

pas reposant ce mec , pas reposant du tout !!!       :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> uauwh !!!!!
> tu bouges autant au reveil????
> 
> pas reposant ce mec , pas reposant du tout !!!     :love:


 
Ca dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec....



avant *tout*
un bon petit dej *tranquil*.....de preference avec quelques sourires et pas de mots


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avant *tout*
> un bon petit dej *tranquil*.....de preference avec quelques sourires et pas de mots


Ah.

L'histoire commence par le p'tit déj' ?   

Ou elle finit comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> 
> L'histoire commence par le p'tit déj' ?
> 
> Ou elle finit comme ça ?




l'histoire est un eternel recommencement .........personne a su nous dire où sa commence ni où sa fini !!   :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment géniaux ces smilies, surtout animés.
> Heu... si une bonne âme me créait le mien, je promettrais de ne plus changer d'avatar toutes les 30 secondes


Promis juré craché ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- oufti !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

C'est dansant ici ....


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dansant ici ....




un thé ?

 j'suis fatiguee aujourd'hui tiens


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> un thé ?
> 
> j'suis fatiguee aujourd'hui tiens



Oui mais citron le thé, j'ai envie de citron ... Avec quelques petits biscuits sablés ce sera parfait


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> un thé ?
> 
> j'suis fatiguee aujourd'hui tiens


ça ce voit


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

et un sylko, un !


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2004)

moooh il est trop beau le sylk !!!

SM je t'emmerde  :love:

Starg'; je te fais peter la rondelle (de citron dans le thé evidement)


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et un sylko, un !


Mouaaaaaarfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.    

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!  

Elle est géniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale.


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Starg'; je te fais peter la rondelle (de citron dans le thé evidement)


     :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mouaaaaaarfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.
> 
> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> Elle est géniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale.


de rien  merci à toi  :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a eu de l'évolution !


Arf
Bah faut dire aussi qu'à l'origine c'était un test de favicon ce dessin là...

Bon sinon la raie bleue ça donnerait ça:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Starg'; je te fais peter la rondelle (de citron dans le thé evidement)



Je suis déçu par ta parenthèse là  ...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et un sylko, un !




trop belle la vache.....j'ADORE  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et un sylko, un !



Toujours sur la brêche !


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

Euh, à propos...

Il ne me semble pas que notre excellence, The Big, n'aille d'avatar.

Que faites-vous?   

S'il en est un qui le mérite, c'est bien lui. Au boulot.


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Euh, à propos...
> 
> Il ne me semble pas que notre excellence, The Big, n'aille d'avatar.
> 
> ...


il a été parmi les premiers à en avoir un : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le premier à en avoir deux : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Génial !!!
> Merci Tibo ! :love:



Avec plaisir


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

Singing in ze rain...


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Singing in ze rain...


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il a été parmi les premiers à en avoir un :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arghhhh! Mon cousin Alzheimer vient souvent me rendre visite.


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh! Mon cousin Alzheimer vient souvent me rendre visite.


et Parkinson, comment va-t-il ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et Parkinson, comment va-t-il ?



Génial


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

Et pourquoi la bergère elle danse pas ... Pourtant le french cancan elle connait !


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et Parkinson, comment va-t-il ?


C'est la tremblante de la vache folle là   :love:


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2004)

Piro se dévergonde !  




​


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arf
> Bah faut dire aussi qu'à l'origine c'était un test de favicon ce dessin là...
> 
> Bon sinon la raie bleue ça donnerait ça:



yo ça le fait bien, avec une petite queue qui gigotte, ça serait énorme 
  
Merci chef


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et Parkinson, comment va-t-il ?


 
Trop fort, je viens de la voir!    


Désolé, je ne peux plus te distribuer de coup de boule. Mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort, je viens de la voir!



et tu ne m'invite pas a une danse apres toutes ces petites bouffes qu'on a partagé ? :rose:


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu ne m'invite pas a une danse apres toutes ces petites bouffes qu'on a partagé ? :rose:


Ca roule... 










*Yeahhhhh Baby! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!*


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca roule...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arghhh, t'es pas dans le rythme.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh, t'es pas dans le rythme.



mais si !!!!

arrete un peu de ruminer et enfile tes lunettes!!!!   

merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi la bergère elle danse pas ... Pourtant le french cancan elle connait !


*YEEEEEEEEEEPEEEEEEEEEEEH !!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais si !!!!
> 
> arrete un peu de ruminer et enfile tes lunettes!!!!
> 
> merci :love: :love: :love:


 
Sacré Poildep. Il est décidemment trop fort.  


Pis j'ai pas encore besoin de lunettes.    Quoique...


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2004)

Laura Ingalls avec le groove : du jamais vu !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *YEEEEEEEEEEPEEEEEEEEEEEH !!!!!!!!!!! *




Woooww !
Nice cowgirl !
Quoique, a little bit hairy !


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Promis juré craché ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tidju! Merci m'fi! Et hop un coup de boule (si le compteur me le permet, sinon ce sera pour dès que je peux).


----------



## Lio70 (19 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Singing in ze rain...


Excellent! Et un coup de boule aussi, si je peux.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2004)

On devrait pouvoir mettre ces jolis petits smileys dans le profil de quelqu'un (celui qui apparait sur la gauche d'un message) je trouve...


----------



## goonie (19 Octobre 2004)

Voici le mien :


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

ça suffit pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Stargazer (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *YEEEEEEEEEEPEEEEEEEEEEEH !!!!!!!!!!! *




Excellent merci poildep   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça suffit pour aujourd'hui



 Très réussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)




----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 j'ai raison de m'arrêter, la relève est assurée


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




hoo trop mimi !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

on dirait une sirene (bon oki , un peut trop grassouillette et plate)


moi ce qui me fascine c'est le pieds comme il  bouge .........syncro  :love:  :love:  



yvos va surement etre tres content .....là je suis sure !!!   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai raison de m'arrêter, la relève est assurée



C'est vite dit


----------



## Franswa (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai raison de m'arrêter, la relève est assurée



C'est vrai tu vas en faire un dernier pour moi ???     
Trop cool !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceandFire (19 Octobre 2004)

allez pouelde au boulot pour reprendre ta suprématie


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu vas en faire un dernier pour moi ???
> Trop cool !!!!!!!!!!


 nan !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui me fascine c'est le pieds comme il  bouge .........syncro  :love:  :love:



Une raie a des pieds     


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep ? peux tu passer sur iChatt    ???  :style:


----------



## Franswa (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan !



YEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> poildep ? peux tu passer sur iChatt    ???  :style:


 C'est malin, ça va encore jaser !


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ça va encore jaser !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ça va encore jaser !



Mais ça jase déjà ....


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

Z'êtes partis?


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

pas tout à fait !


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas tout à fait !




Je parlais du toubarvert. 

Mais de toute manière, je suis mort. 

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une raie a des pieds
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





cher monsieur,

je me voix dans l'obligation , a cause de certains esprits mal tordu qui guettent des perches a chaque mots que je depose , de deposer le mot *pied* au lieu de _queue_ pour des raison plus qu'evidentes !!!



veuillez donc avoir l'obligeance d'accepter des mots plus chastes meme si pas bien approprié

dans  l'attente de pouvoir tirer vos anglaises , je vous souhaite une bonne journée cher monsieur  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




ho yeah


----------



## MrStone (20 Octobre 2004)

Hello  c'est par ici la file d'attente ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ho yeah



Merci


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

Je me lance...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Je me lance...



joli      :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hello  c'est par ici la file d'attente ?


Ben ouais


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

Et pour la version smiley :


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

arf ! grillé par iSimon ! 

cette fois c'est sûr, je prend des vacances


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> arf ! grillé par iSimon !
> 
> cette fois c'est sûr, je prend des vacances



Je te laisse faire la version disco


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Octobre 2004)

Il n'y a toujours pas de tigre blanc dans votre équipe de gogo dancers...


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> arf ! grillé par iSimon !
> 
> cette fois c'est sûr, je prend des vacances



Une camomille peut-être ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une raie a des pieds



Bon comme certains insistent, je vais quand même la faire...
[mode boulet on] Une raie des fesses ?? [mode boulet off]
  :rose:     

Ok, je sors...


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a toujours pas de tigre blanc dans votre équipe de gogo dancers...



Demande à ta cousine, elle va te torcher ça en deux coups de pattes.


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme certains insistent, je vais quand même la faire...
> [mode boulet on] Une raie des fesses ?? [mode boulet off]
> :rose:
> 
> Ok, je sors...



quel talent!


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je sors...


Allez, file !


----------



## Franswa (20 Octobre 2004)

Encore merci pour ce magnifique smiley !!!!


----------



## Niconemo (20 Octobre 2004)

Allez ! Je m'auto emoticodiscocufie !


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

Après je vous propose l'inverse... Le but du jeu est de trouver la photo la plus ressemblante à nos bon vieux smilies :           etc...  
Essayons d'imaginer la photo ou la personne qui les a inspiré...


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! Je m'auto emoticodiscocufie !


 Bravo !  Pas étonnant venant de toi, ceci-dit


----------



## Niconemo (20 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !  Pas étonnant venant de toi, ceci-dit



La photo de mon avatar a été prise vers 1975, alors le disco.. wow ! ça me connais ! J'ai eu droit aux cols pelle à tarte au dessus d'un sous-pull marron en lycra et aux pantalons patte d'ef. !  Et le pas de danse que j'ai représenté, c'est le seul que je connaissais quand j'étais ados. Ça me servais pour tout : AC-DC, Téléphone, Michael Jackson, et les slow (si si, mais je conseille pas pour emballer...)


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse faire la version disco


Je sais pas si c'est vraiment disco, mais j'aime bien ça:


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est vraiment disco, mais j'aime bien ça:


 Plutôt techno, je dirais... 

 :love:


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Après je vous propose l'inverse... Le but du jeu est de trouver la photo la plus ressemblante à nos bon vieux smilies :           etc...
> Essayons d'imaginer la photo ou la personne qui les a inspiré...




Je tente...

 http://elbereth.obspm.fr/~fuchs/Images/rebecca41baille.JPG 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 http://www.u-blog.net/Matys/img/2003-10-17_TireLaLangue.jpg
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :affraid: http://www.achrn.demon.co.uk/astounding/rachel/20020922/DSCN0752.JPG

ça marche très bien avec des bébés


----------



## poildep (20 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> ça marche très bien avec des bébés


Passqu'ils n'ont pas de cheveux et une tête toute ronde  Z'ont des gueules de smilies quoi !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Je tente...
> ça marche très bien avec des bébés




en tout cas , tres tres tres adorables tetes  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2004)

Hop hop hop





_Oui, j'avais envie de le faire, comme ça, sans raison._


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hop hop hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 un caca nerveux ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un caca nerveux ?


   :mouais: 
Beh non i saute de joie !
Ch'comprends pas ce qu'il dit le poisson... :hein:


----------



## Grug (20 Octobre 2004)

ça arrive à tout le monde de faire des choses comme ça, sans raison 

sinon, j'aime beaucoup la barre chocolatée mars qui fait des  bonds  :love:  


PS : tu decvrais faire un mr stone dansant la techno, je suis sur que ça lui ferait plaisir


----------



## FloX (20 Octobre 2004)

Sais po si il a deja été posté mais je l'aime bien :


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2004)

Sado-masochiste :rateau:


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Sais po si il a deja été posté mais je l'aime bien :



mais oui, mais oui


----------



## Onra (21 Octobre 2004)

Bon vu que j'arrive à rien de correct, je me lance....

 HELP !!!!!

 


J'arrive pô à faire mon icôôôôôneeeeuuu   :hein:


----------



## Niconemo (21 Octobre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pô à faire mon icôôôôôneeeeuuu


Pfiouu ! Pas évident effectivement...


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouu ! Pas évident effectivement...


 bien vuuuuuuuu !


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouu ! Pas évident effectivement...


 :love:   
Héhé quelle équipe


----------



## Onra (22 Octobre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouu ! Pas évident effectivement...



héhé tu t'en sors pas mal  


Merci


----------



## MrStone (22 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais



Yarglaaaaa   

Dis donc, c'est toi qu'on surnomme speed-rabbit-smiley ? Le seul homme à l'ouest qui pixellise plus vite que son ombre ? :love: :love: :love:

Ca paraît un peu plat, mais merci et bravo


----------



## MrStone (22 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hop hop hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adopté ! Et c'est parti pour la préparation au championnat du monde de course en sac


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

Si y en a qui veulent s'amuser à faire une autre version de smiley par rapport à mon avatar...     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Trop cool !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








   

Merci


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Caramba encore grillé.
M'enfin je vais pas me laisser faire comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air farouche)

-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <-

_*lance un logiciel de création de gif animés*_


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Caramba encore grillé.
> M'enfin je vais pas me laisser faire comme ça
> 
> 
> ...



il est cool aussi celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
En fait, ils sont tous trop bien   
MARCI bcp


----------



## Spyro (22 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _*lance un logiciel de création de gif animés*_


Bon j'ai pas pu me décider pour une chorégraphie classique, alors j'ai fait un patchwork de positions.
Si tu veux danser autre chose tu me donnes ta chorégraphie   




_C'est marrant j'ai eu ça dans ma playlist vers la fin de quand je le dessinais, j'ai trouvé ça très approprié _


----------



## Franswa (22 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai pas pu me décider pour une chorégraphie classique, alors j'ai fait un patchwork de positions.
> Si tu veux danser autre chose tu me donnes ta chorégraphie
> 
> 
> ...



Il est COOL celui là aussi !!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci Franswa 


Le petit nouveau : Pitchfork hors C.G.


----------



## Spyro (23 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


By Jove !


gnagnagna _vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres..._ gnagnagna. grmbl


----------



## macmarco (23 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Franswa
> 
> 
> Le petit nouveau : Pitchfork hors C.G.


 Bravo Tibo !


----------



## Nexka (23 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Caramba encore grillé.
> M'enfin je vais pas me laisser faire comme ça
> 
> 
> ...




Spyro, moi je veux bien un smiley qui bouge!!! C'est trop fort!!  :love: :love:

Bon ok faudrait peut être que je trouve un autre avatar...  :mouais:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le petit nouveau : Pitchfork hors C.G.





voila un qui n'aura pas besoin de costume pour halloween 


bravoooooooo      tibo  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2004)

Merci  


Pitchfork in C.G :


----------



## Spyro (23 Octobre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, moi je veux bien un smiley qui bouge!!!


Bon ok ok mais il faut se représenter le son dans la tête hein
wwwwwwong wwwwwong


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


   c'est quoi le bout rose dans sa main ?


----------



## Franswa (23 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le bout rose dans sa main ?



héhéhé avec tes lunettes noires tu dois voir bcp plus de choses que prévu...


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé avec tes lunettes noires tu dois voir bcp plus de choses que prévu...



Ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (23 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol une vrai tête de supermoquette  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poildep (23 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tétais pas supposé arrêter ta production de smilies ?  

Superbe, le SM !


----------



## Nexka (23 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok ok mais il faut se représenter le son dans la tête hein
> wwwwwwong wwwwwong





Ohhhh!!!    

Trop fort!!!  !!!!

Merci beaucoup Spyro!! :love: :love: 



			
				Super Moustache a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le bout rose dans sa main ?



C'est pas rose, c'est violet d'abord!!! 

Pis c'est bon, j'ai bien compris que t'étais jaloux de mon super sabre lazer!!


----------



## Apca (23 Octobre 2004)

Et moi, je peut en avoir un pour féter mes 1000 post ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peut en avoir un pour féter mes 1000 post ?


Fonce et tu seras récompensé


----------



## nato kino (23 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tétais pas supposé arrêter ta production de smilies ?
> 
> Superbe, le SM !


Ah mais là c'est pas pareil du tout du tout, ce n'est pas un smiley, c'est Super.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais là c'est pas pareil du tout du tout, ce n'est pas un smiley, c'est Super.


'tain balaise ! merci !  :love: 

ps : et ouais je suis beau comme ça


----------



## Apca (24 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fonce et tu seras récompensé


Je peut avoir m'a récompense ?    Pour fèter ca !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je peut avoir m'a récompense ?    Pour fèter ca !


ça vient ça vient la machine est un poil grippée


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

il faut attendre que le week end passe et je pense que tu auras ton smiley aussi


----------



## Apca (24 Octobre 2004)

J'attends, j'attends :hein: :rose: :love:


----------



## iSimon (24 Octobre 2004)

Effectivement, c'est quand même dur à faire...


----------



## nato kino (24 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est quand même dur à faire...



Oh !!  Une citrouille déguisée en tournesol con !!    :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oh !!  Une citrouille déguisée en tournesol con !!    :mouais:


et une citrouille violée !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais là c'est pas pareil du tout du tout, ce n'est pas un smiley, c'est Super.



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Y a pas à dire, y a des trucs qui font vraiment flipper


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est quand même dur à faire...


Bah, faut pas hésiter à tricher un peu


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bah, faut pas hésiter à tricher un peu



    Tout à fait ça


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bah, faut pas hésiter à tricher un peu


 excellent


----------



## guytantakul (24 Octobre 2004)

A moi ! 
Ce ne sont pas des smileys, mais d'anciens avatars ! (je tairai le nom de l'intéressé, qui est toutefois assez peu connu ici)

L'original :





L'enrhumé :





Le fumeur :


----------



## Niconemo (24 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Niconemo (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bah, faut pas hésiter à tricher un peu



 Ah ouais ! Très bien ç'ui là


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

>


 Ben dis-donc, il est gâté le Apca !


----------



## Grug (24 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis-donc, il est gâté le Apca !


  pour un type qu'on avait jamais vu avant


----------



## poildep (24 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pour un type qu'on avait jamais vu avant


 Ben oui mais il a envoyé 1000 posts, faut fêter ça !


----------



## Niconemo (24 Octobre 2004)

C'est le tchallènge graphique qui l'a emporté


----------



## Franswa (24 Octobre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> C'est le tchallènge graphique qui l'a emporté



En tout cas, dès qu'il y a un challenge on remarque qu'il y a du monde à essayer !!! Ca fait plaisir !!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Apca (24 Octobre 2004)

Me revoilà, 

Bon, une chose à dire........



Bon boulot à TOUS       :love: 

En témoignage de ma gratitude    Je vous remet un coup de boule.    :casse: 

Je crois qu'il m'en reste encore quelque un en stock.


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis-donc, il est gâté le Apca !


 
Y'aurait-il des préférences dans les forums ?  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2004)

demande à olivier.w


----------



## fanou (26 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais il a envoyé 1000 posts, faut fêter ça !


Heu....bonjour,
J'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe au bout de 49 pages...mais si quelqu'un de gentil pouvait me tirer le smiley... je lui en serait éternellement reconnaisssant !  
 
Et je promets de visiter encore plus le bar


----------



## teo (26 Octobre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Heu....bonjour,
> J'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe au bout de 49 pages...mais si quelqu'un de gentil pouvait me tirer le smiley... je lui en serait éternellement reconnaisssant !
> 
> Et je promets de visiter encore plus le bar



moi pareil -même si je suis pas franchement un pilier-, en plus je suis intéressé par voir le traitement des détails de l'avatar !
Ou alors me donner un lien vers un mode d'emploi et un logiciel pour m'y coller


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Heu....bonjour,
> J'arrive comme un cheveu sur la soupe au bout de 49 pages...mais si quelqu'un de gentil pouvait me tirer le smiley... je lui en serait éternellement reconnaisssant !
> 
> Et je promets de visiter encore plus le bar


ben j'aimerais bien aussi avoir un truc qui s'agite sous ma signature moi..... 
Il est où le bon de commande de smiley ?


----------



## fanou (26 Octobre 2004)

ça va devenir payant à la fin...


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ...Il est où le bon de commande de smiley ?


Laisse tomber.

Aucun ne sait faire de tigre dansant....


----------



## poildep (26 Octobre 2004)

pas aujourd'hui en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Franswa (26 Octobre 2004)

ah c'est la bataille pour avoir son smiley ici !!!!!!! héhéhé


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas aujourd'hui en ce qui me concerne


Ni hier, ni avant-hier, ni jamais.....  

_Euh...je parle bien du modèle "dancefloor", là.....  _


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (26 Octobre 2004)

Félicitations Poildep, je viens de découvrir ce sujet... Vive le pixel-art !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Octobre 2004)

Ah Ah ! Shrallou veut son smiley ! 
Qui tire à l'arc ?


----------



## iSimon (26 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ben j'aimerais bien aussi avoir un truc qui s'agite sous ma signature moi.....
> Il est où le bon de commande de smiley ?


quel bonheur d'avoi enfin le sien : j'ai hâte qu'il swingue. Merci Poildep


----------



## iSimon (26 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, au fait, faudrait peut-être mettre à jour la page des smileys... Pas seulement la discothèque 10 ambiances....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Grug (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Wouhouuuuuuuuu (boing boing boing)


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Arf© !!!   
 Bravo Tibo !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




*bravoooo tibo * :love:  :love:  :love:  

dis le tigre tu l"as mis sur une trampoline?

tu veux etre sur que le tigre soit bien fatigué pour mieux le manger !!!


----------



## poildep (26 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait, faudrait peut-être mettre à jour la page des smileys... Pas seulement la discothèque 10 ambiances....


 oui... oui... je sais  :rose:


----------



## poildep (26 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 wouhouhouuuu ! felui-fi est le plus bondiffant des tigres de fes bois ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Poidep et Tibo


----------



## Juste en passant (27 Octobre 2004)

*BRAVO Tibo !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Franswa (27 Octobre 2004)

Je tiens à le dire : "BRAVO !!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Mais une question me chatouille, héhéhé, y a t il un secret de fabrication ??? Je pose cette question car je me demandais quel logiciel vous utilisé pour faire tous ces ptits smileys animés ou non...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Octobre 2004)

Je crois qu'il y a déjà eu la réponse quelque part sur ce topic Franswa ...


----------



## Franswa (27 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a déjà eu la réponse quelque part sur ce topic Franswa ...



Oups...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Octobre 2004)

Merci


----------



## iSimon (28 Octobre 2004)

Suivant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




tibo     
de plus en plus beaux les smyles !!! :love:  :love: bravo !!!!!


----------



## iSimon (28 Octobre 2004)

Quand je disais "Suivant !" c'était pas pour moi... Je me portais volontaire pour faire le smiley de quelqu'un...
Enfin, merci quand même tibo... Il est super


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 
 Magnifique, Tibo !!!   
 Top classe !    :style:


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> ... Je me portais volontaire pour faire le smiley de quelqu'un...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




joili !!!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


toujours aussi bon smileur  :love:


----------



## poildep (28 Octobre 2004)

héhéhé !  La panthère est déchaînée


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

Je m'amuse bien  Merci  


PS: Il faut remercier Poildep pour la tête


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2004)

Beau travail TibomonG4


----------



## Grug (28 Octobre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Beau travail TibomonG4


  pas mieux


----------



## poildep (28 Octobre 2004)

et voici le smiley de jeanba3000 !!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Octobre 2004)

Tu t'es surpassé sur celui là Poildep !! :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et voici le smiley de jeanba3000 !!!



 Bravo


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

enfin des tigres qui swinguent !


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


*Merci* tout plein !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trop top !

Alors les gaillards !! On fait moins l'malin maintenant avec une telle star on the dance floor !!!


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 qui c'est ce garde rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

enfin des tigres qui swinguent !


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est ce garde rouge ?


C'est lui


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai un soucis avec ce lien http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/
sous safari rien s'affiche et chez vous?

merci   :love:


----------



## poildep (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un soucis avec ce lien http://www.macadsl.com/copicon/
> sous safari rien s'affiche et chez vous?
> 
> merci   :love:


 nan, rien que la frame du haut  sur firefox comme sur iexplorer...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan, rien que la frame du haut  sur firefox comme sur iexplorer...



comme chez moi.....    merci  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme chez moi.....    merci :love:


J'croyais qu'il n'y avait que des souris chez toi....


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Apca (30 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Merci beaucoup TibomonG4 !!!!  :love:  :love: 

MErci et merci il est vraiment magnifique celui là    
C'est trop sympa !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



uauwwww !!!   

superbe cette plante dancing       :love: bravo !!!


----------



## kisco (30 Octobre 2004)

excellents ces smilies !! 
y aurait pas une âme généreuse qui m'en ferait un ?   
même si je passe un peu moins au bar ces derniers temps


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Octobre 2004)

Magnifiques ces smileys


----------



## macmarco (30 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Superbe, Tibo !   
 Bravo !


----------



## dool (30 Octobre 2004)

Je vais finir par croire que la smylite aigue en plus d'etre contagieuse est incurable  


Je tape bien fort dans mes mains et ce que vous entendez sont des clap clap ajoutés  au cri du Bravooo de ma douce voix :mouais:

:love:


----------



## poildep (30 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Excellent, Tibo, encore une fois


----------



## poildep (30 Octobre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> excellents ces smilies !!
> y aurait pas une âme généreuse qui m'en ferait un ?
> même si je passe un peu moins au bar ces derniers temps








 et voili.


----------



## Grug (30 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


    trop classe tibo   :love: 




Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG


----------



## poildep (30 Octobre 2004)

kisco tu pourrais t'habiller un peu plus pour aller au dancing, quand-même.


----------



## squarepusher (30 Octobre 2004)

Personne ne voudrait faire mon dancing smilie ?
ça serai vraiment trop cool... s'il vous plait !!!


----------



## kisco (30 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et voili.





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

>



lol merci beaucoup !  et rapide en plus 

vraiment cool  :love:


----------



## kisco (30 Octobre 2004)

en fait je me demandais si t'allais réussir à faire quelque chose de mon smiley... je t'ai sous-estimé désolé 

le coup de boule arrivera dès que possible


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne voudrait faire mon dancing smilie ?
> ça serai vraiment trop cool... s'il vous plait !!!


En fait je pourrai le faire moi même aussi mais comment vous faites vos smilies ?
Avec quels outils ? merci !


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En fait je pourrai le faire moi même aussi mais comment vous faites vos smilies ?
> Avec quels outils ? merci !


Sans les mains


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> En fait je pourrai le faire moi même aussi mais comment vous faites vos smilies ?
> Avec quels outils ? merci !


 Avec Photoshop/ImageReady(mon cas, perso), en général. 
 Si tu remontes le sujet, la question a déjà été posée...


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

Merci de m'avoir répondu .
Faut dire que j'avais pas beaucoup envie de lire les 52 pages!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)




----------



## Spyro (31 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que j'avais pas beaucoup envie de lire les 52 pages!


C'est pour ça qu'il y a un menu "rechercher" en haut, juste à droite de "outils de la discussion"  

Bon sinon:


>


 

Y a trop de talents par ici, je peux pas compétiter 
Vous allez me dire "c'est pas le but d'façon"  mais bon n'empêche.


----------



## iSimon (31 Octobre 2004)

Ben c'est quoi ces smileys qui n'ont pas les contours réglementaires ? On se relâche ?


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est quoi ces smileys qui n'ont pas les contours réglementaires ? On se relâche ?


 Qu'entends-tu par "réglementaire"?  De toute façon on l'a déjà dit, y'a pas de charte graphique.


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a trop de talents par ici, je peux pas compétiter
> Vous allez me dire "c'est pas le but d'façon"  mais bon n'empêche.


Ne te sous-estime pas.  Vus tes progrès en un mois, je ne doute pas que tu puisses compétiter.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a trop de talents par ici, je peux pas compétiter
> Vous allez me dire "c'est pas le but d'façon"  mais bon n'empêche.


 En tous cas moi j'ai toujours ma casquette


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas moi j'ai toujours ma casquette


tu me la rendras, hein ! - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 - laisse-moi, je danse !


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu me la rendras, hein ! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Et pourquoi tu danses pas toi? 

 Fatigué 
 Quelques folies ce week-end? :hein:


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

j'ai pas de casquette mais par contre matter la mèche !!


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi tu danses pas toi?
> 
> Fatigué
> Quelques folies ce week-end? :hein:


bof, rien d'exceptionnel  :casse:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de casquette mais par contre matter la mèche !!


 toi t'as l'avatar trop changeant.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bof, rien d'exceptionnel  :casse:


 de l'art conceptuel?


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2004)

Non un message subliminal


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

quelqu'un veut me chanter "like a virgin" nue sur un bar avec juste une petite casquette en guise de cache sexe


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

Et voila ma nouvelle signature grace a tibomon 
Merci à poildep pour ses réponses en privé!


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un veut me chanter "like a virgin" nue sur un bar avec juste une petite casquette en guise de cache sexe


      

 Il manque juste les images....


----------



## Stargazer (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un veut me chanter "like a virgin" nue sur un bar avec juste une petite casquette en guise de cache sexe



Je peux ...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

rien compris... sur ce bonne nuit les amis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Et voila ma nouvelle signature grace a tibomon
> Merci à poildep pour ses réponses en privé!



quelle signature ?


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

je sais pas


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte que les réponses rapides ne laissait pas apparaitre la signture :rose:  oups!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Octobre 2004)

Voilà TiboMonG4 m'a fait ce smiley dans la couleur de mon avatar






Merci TibomonG4


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Voilà TiboMonG4 m'a fait ce smiley dans la couleur de mon avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 très joli  mais je trouvais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus sympatoche.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

ceci dit, techniquement, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est plus balèze.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> très joli  mais je trouvais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas dans cette couleur, guinea pig est en noir avec des yeux rouges comme dans mon avatar actuel

Tibo m'a expliqué que l'un était avec CG et l'autre sans


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pas dans cette couleur, guinea pig est en noir avec des yeux rouges comme dans mon avatar actuel
> 
> Tibo m'a expliqué que l'un était avec CG et l'autre sans


 je ne parlais pas de la couleur, mais du style graphique, plus cartoon.  J'aime mieux mais ça n'engage que moi.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je ne parlais pas de la couleur, mais du style graphique, plus cartoon.  J'aime mieux mais ça n'engage que moi.



effectivement le style cartoon est sympa mais celui-là colle parfaitement avec le personnage d'Olrik


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je ne parlais pas de la couleur, mais du style graphique, plus cartoon.  J'aime mieux mais ça n'engage que moi.



Moi aussi je préfère le petit rouge qui gigote, il est plus sympa. 

C'est quoi cette histoire de CG ? :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je préfère le petit rouge qui gigote, il est plus sympa.
> 
> C'est quoi cette histoire de CG ? :mouais:



Tibo a fait celui-ci avec CG






et celui-là hors CG






CG c'est pour charte graphique


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

mais ouiiiiiii nato, tu sais bien.  LA charte graphique


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais ouiiiiiii nato, tu sais bien.  LA charte graphique



Faites chier avec vos abréviations, on se croirait revenu à l'armée !!   :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Salut PoilDep,

Je connais pas trop les conditions à remplir pour avoir un beau smiley comme son avatar, mais si tu as le temps un de ces quatre, n'hésites pas!


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Salut PoilDep,
> 
> Je connais pas trop les conditions à remplir pour avoir un beau smiley comme son avatar, mais si tu as le temps un de ces quatre, n'hésites pas!


 ben j'veux bien mais j'y comprend que dalle à ton avatar.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

je suis preneur aussi Poilped


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur aussi Poilped


 je sais  mais j'ai peur que tu changes encore d'avatar


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Arfff, en effet c'est problématique.
Ceci va peut-être t'aider.


Yen a d'autres qu'on pas compris


----------



## fanou (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je sais  mais j'ai peur que tu changes encore d'avatar


Moi je ne changerais jamais d'avatar...
ça suffit ?


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne changerais jamais d'avatar...
> ça suffit ?



Je t'en avais fait un moi... 5 ou 6 pages avant... Il y a en a qui suivent...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je sais  mais j'ai peur que tu changes encore d'avatar


si tu me fais cet honneur ! promis je ne change plus !! je ne me permettrai pas cet affront !!
par respect pour ton travail je le garderai!!   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, en effet c'est problématique.
> Ceci va peut-être t'aider.
> 
> 
> Yen a d'autres qu'on pas compris






c'est un reacteur d'avion???


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> si tu me fais cet honneur ! promis je ne change plus !! je ne me permettrai pas cet affront !!
> par respect pour ton travail je le garderai!!   :love:


 Très bien, je vais y réfléchir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un reacteur d'avion???


 Serieux? J'suis dégouté, je le trouvai trop bien cet avatar.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Serieux? J'suis dégouté, je le trouvai trop bien cet avatar.




serieuuse: reacteur avion a premiere vue......puis j'ai vu un homme avec une arme blanche.....puis mon immagination est allée se coucher


----------



## fanou (1 Novembre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en avais fait un moi... 5 ou 6 pages avant... Il y a en a qui suivent...


je croyais que c'etait pour quelqu'un d'autre...   
Pour Juste en passant... 
Merci !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Bon, ben je remets l'ancien... voilà, c'est fait.

Poildep, ça ve mieux avec celui là?


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je remets l'ancien... voilà, c'est fait.
> 
> Poildep, ça ve mieux avec celui là?


 parfait  t'auras bientôt ton smiley, va.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, je vais y réfléchir.


Cooooool  si ça se voit pas très bien il sagit de Dick de la série "Funky Cops"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> parfait  t'auras bientôt ton smiley, va.


 Ouais, youpi!


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

d'autant, Poilped, que le 3 novembre ce sera mes 1 an sur MacG !!


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

>


 Cool! merci Isimon. Mais avant de le mettre en signature, j'attends celui de Poildep (yaura peut-être une anim, héhé) 
En tout cas, merci


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien beau de remercier mais avec un coud'boule c'est encore mieux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien beau de remercier mais avec un coud'boule c'est encore mieux


 Ben je sais, c'est ce que j'ai essayé en premier mais la machine veut toujours pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Ca va mieux? :boum:


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben je sais, c'est ce que j'ai essayé en premier mais la machine veut toujours pas...



C'est la tension qui compte...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ca va mieux? :boum:


 Regarde ton tableau de bord


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ca va mieux? :boum:



 :casse:  c'est mieux en effet


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

PS: oups désolée :rose: isimon


----------



## iSimon (1 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: oups désolée :rose: isimon



toutes les créations sont les bienvenues... Et en plus moi je fais jamais les danseurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Euh, j'ai jamais mis en route ma signature... Comment on fait pour inserer le smiley? :rose:


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'ai jamais mis en route ma signature... Comment on fait pour inserer le smiley? :rose:


 on lit la faq 
(un smilley est une image gif, presente sur un serveur à une adresse, il te faut l'inserer (l'adresse) entre des balise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Ahah, c'est bien ce que je pensais...! Bon, d'accord,  je savais pas. Merci


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Euh, j'ai jamais mis en route ma signature... Comment on fait pour inserer le smiley? :rose:


 
 Même moi j'y suis arrivée 

 Et je t'aurais répondu -presque- comme grug


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 Quoi ??
 C'était un encouragement sincère !


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 Remarque c'est peut-être juste parce que tu n'en as pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 Ben ouais, c'est pas toujours facile, non mais


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Remarque c'est peut-être juste parce que tu n'en as pas...


 Mdr, j'avais pas vu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Et pour lui donner mon adresse à cette balise (pour insérer mon smiley dans ma signature, merci encore à Tibo et Isimon), je peux passer par mon Idisk ou pas?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

j'espère en avoir bientôt peut être qui sait !!


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ??
> C'était un encouragement sincère *et désintéressé* !


 Merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci.


 Plaisir d'offrir, joie de recevoir.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

OOHHH HEEE vous voulez pas que je vous sorte mon violon non plus :mouais:


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et pour lui donner mon adresse à cette balise (pour insérer mon smiley dans ma signature, merci encore à Tibo et Isimon), je peux passer par mon Idisk ou pas?


 ben si tu mets le smilley sur ton idisk, tu indique l'adresse de ton idisk/le_dossier/ton_gif.gif

sinon pour l'instant il est là, et tu dois pouvoir utiliser cette adresse  (mais recupere le qd mm, il est bô ):

http://pagesperso.laposte.net/speedrace/av/eddisco.gif
si je met 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 autour ça donne


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> OOHHH HEEE vous voulez pas que je vous sorte mon violon non plus :mouais:


 Un peu impatient, Ed, rien de plus !


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> OOHHH HEEE vous voulez pas que je vous sorte mon violon non plus :mouais:


 s'il te plait semac, il y a des enfants


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

Et moi et moi et moi?? y a toujours pas d amateur pour m en faire 1??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Et moi et moi et moi?? y a toujours pas d amateur pour m en faire 1??




On voit pas trop ce que c'est en fait, ton avatar...  :rose:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On voit pas trop ce que c'est en fait, ton avatar...  :rose:


 J'osais pas l'dire :rose:
 Un peu peur de vexer. mais bon puisque tu le dis, j'suis assez d'accord.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

c'est une espèce de moteur, d'après ce que j'ai compris  je passe mon tour pour celui-là


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

Je l ai deja dit pourtant 

C'est la partie haute (le compresseur) d'un moteur de Dragster americain. Tu vois la meme chose ici au dessus de la tete du pilote. Ou ici , mais par contre la faites attention c est une tres grosse photos


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

Bon laissez tomber.. vais me demerde aa faire mon .gif  

merci quand meme


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

désolé :rose:


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Je l ai deja dit pourtant
> 
> C'est la partie haute (le compresseur) d'un moteur de Dragster americain. Tu vois la meme chose ici au dessus de la tete du pilote. Ou ici , mais par contre la faites attention c est une tres grosse photos


  la photo elle est un peu lourde pour moi. je ne l'ai pas ouverte.
  mais le plus simple serait de choisir le dragster.
  ou de changer d'avatar...
  sinon j'vois pas trop.
  mais les smileymen & woman sont des génies...


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

j avais une Ford Falcon XB GT de face avant..


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> j avais une Ford Falcon XB GT de face avant..


en décodé ça veut dire une BX GTI


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en décodé ça veut dire une BX GTI


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en décodé ça veut dire une BX GTI



T as pas de chances je peux toujours pas te bouler


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

Au cas ou ca vous interesse


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

RRRrrroooooh sacré engin


----------



## mado (1 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Au cas ou ca vous interesse


 Ouais.

 Je préfère presque une vraie BX ...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

oups le sacrilège


----------



## Blytz (1 Novembre 2004)

Faut pas pousser quand meme 

Et pour ceux qui l aurait pas reconnus, c'est l'Interceptor de Mad Max


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

le 1 génial !!


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2004)

Beurk des voitures


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Je l ai deja dit pourtant
> 
> C'est la partie haute (le compresseur) d'un moteur de Dragster americain. Tu vois la meme chose ici au dessus de la tete du pilote. Ou ici , mais par contre la faites attention c est une tres grosse photos


 si tu as un truc un poil plus conceptuel comme representation de ta personnalité sur ce forum, ça serait le bienvenu dans la perspective d'en faire un smilley 

-bonsoir, je suis un *poisson rouge*

-salut, je suis une *partie superieure de compresseur à pedales du moteur de madmax dopé aux amphets*

-condoleance, ça doit pas etre facile tous les jours  

- nan, mais en fait je suis hyper humain pour une *partie superieure de compresseur à pedales du moteur de madmax dopé aux amphets*


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

appelez-moi *partie sup'*


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Cooooool  si ça se voit pas très bien il sagit de Dick de la série "Funky Cops"


 tu fais bien de le dire, je connaissais pô (j'ai pas M6 faut dire). J'aurais fait n'imp'. 

C'est fait, t'attendras demain pour voir.


----------



## fanou (2 Novembre 2004)

heu...miou ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Apca (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



   Exellent, c'est très bien fait et très bien imaginé,


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en décodé ça veut dire une BX GTI


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Au cas ou ca vous interesse


 Ah madmax, grand film... Et puis c'est bô l'Australie.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas pousser quand meme
> 
> Et pour ceux qui l aurait pas reconnus, c'est l'Interceptor de Mad Max


iMax est fou ?


----------



## mado (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Tu vois blytz, des génies je te disais...  
et même avec ton nom!!

Bravo Tibo.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah madmax, grand film... Et puis c'est bô l'Australie.



et puis là bas il n'y a pas de fractures


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et puis là bas il n'y a pas de fractures


 Pour les autres, laissez tomber : c'est ce qu'on appelle une Private Joke. 
Pour Pitch : C'est ma tête qui va bientôt se fracturer si ça continue!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pour les autres, laissez tomber : c'est ce qu'on appelle une Private Joke.
> Pour Pitch : C'est ma tête qui va bientôt se fracturer si ça continue!



Je crois qu'ils avaient compris parce qu'ils n'avaient pas compris l'allusion   

Pour rester dans ce thread merci à TibomonCG4     pour mes 3 smileys que voici


----------



## Nexka (2 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Beurk des voitures




Hmmm hmmm Spyro??!! Je voudrais pas tomber dans les lieus communs, mais bon... Tu n'y connais rien en sport, tu n'aimes pas les voitures, euh..... T'es un dragon ou une dragonne!!!     

En tout cas tu m'intrigues... :love:  :love:


----------



## Blytz (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




*MMMEERRRCCCIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!*

Il est terrible!!


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2004)

Vraoooommmmmm


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'ils avaient compris parce qu'ils n'avaient pas compris l'allusion
> 
> Pour rester dans ce thread merci à TibomonCG4     pour mes 3 smileys que voici




Ca sent le favoritisme ça .... :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Alors là, Tibo, chapeau bas !!! 
 Bravissimo !   :style:


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le favoritisme ça .... :mouais:


 
Jalouse ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le favoritisme ça .... :mouais:



ah bon ! tu crois !

la technique est simple : tu demandes poliment en courbant l'échine comme le smiley qui suit   et la bête (je rappelle pour les esprits mal tournés l'avatar de TibomonCG4) exauce ta demande

Dans mon cas la menace de quelques coups de fourche dans les coussinets a fait s'accélérer le processus


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse ?



Ouep toute rouge de jalousie, ça jure avec ma robe


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ! tu crois !
> 
> la technique est simple : tu demandes poliment en courbant l'échine comme le smiley qui suit   et la bête (je rappelle pour les esprits mal tournés l'avatar de TibomonCG4) exauce ta demande
> 
> Dans mon cas la menace de quelques coups de fourche dans les coussinets a fait s'accélérer le processus




Je courbe l'échine comme ça donc  ? Et je demande à la panthère ... Ok je vois !

Et sinon la menace du bâton de bergère peut faire accélérer aussi le processus ?


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ....Dans mon cas la menace de quelques coups de fourche dans les coussinets a fait s'accélérer le processus


 Mouahahahahahaha !!!!!   
 Vantard !    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mouahahahahahaha !!!!!
> Vantard !    :rateau:



Je t'en foutrais du Glimp et du X11 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas la menace de quelques coups de fourche dans les coussinets a fait s'accélérer le processus



:mouais: Les lanières de cuir pleine fleur vous les voulez de quelle largeur ?   :mouais:    



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon la menace du bâton de bergère peut faire accélérer aussi le processus ?



:mouais: Les tranches vous les voulez fines ou épaisses  ?   :mouais:    


Merci à tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

et voila , graçe a tibo et a tous les autres voila , 
tout le monde danse et .......de plus en plus la danse s'elabore    

moi meme j'ai eu le privilegé d'en avoir 3
les coeurs de marco, les tetes de tibo ( je me trompe pas? )

et en plus je suis une ingrate, je ne boule pas souvent ces magiciens du avatar
mais promis.......je vais essayer de y penser plus souvent 

en tout cas, merci merci merci a tous !!!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Les lanières de cuir pleine fleur vous les voulez de quelle largeur ?   :mouais:



Merci maintenant je sais ce qu'est le cuir pleine fleur. Je m'élève sur ma courbe d'expérience : c'est bien. Plutôt que cet article dont je ne vois pas l'utilité   cela serait possible de commander des yeux rouges de mon smiley gris ? Tant qu'à être favorisé ou blackboulé autant savoir pourquoi !   



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous



Euh tu le vaux bien


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les coeurs de marco, les tetes de tibo ( je me trompe pas? )



Non non, tu ne te trompes pas. Tu en oublies juste...


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm hmmm Spyro??!! Je voudrais pas tomber dans les lieus communs, mais bon... Tu n'y connais rien en sport, tu n'aimes pas les voitures, euh..... T'es un dragon ou une dragonne!!!


Un geek 


			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas tu m'intrigues... :love:  :love:


 c'est positif ça ? 

Beh en fait c'est à dire que moi le sport je comprends qu'on en fasse, moi-même j'aimerais avoir le temps de faire du squash: à chaque fois (rare) que j'ai l'occasion d'en faire je suis tellement crevé et trempé que je trouve ça génial (va comprendre). Et encore les sports co' j'ai du mal à comprendre, mais c'est paske je suis mauvais surement.

Mais alors les REGARDER  , ça ça me dépasse. 
(J'aurais d'autres trucs à dire mais ça deviendrait sérieux )

Bon et les voitures, ben j'aime pas ça.
Ça pue, ça pollue, c'est dangereux, ça fait du bruit, l'homo automobilis est un con, etc. 

_Bon mais en vrai y en a des que je trouve jolies quand même  mais de là à mettre des bouts de voiture en avatar... :affraid:_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non non, tu ne te trompes pas. Tu en oublies juste...




tu veut dire que une tete, celle avec les cheveux plus orangé sa vient de toi? ? :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

je suis impardonnable !!! :sick:  :sick:  :sick: 


1000 excuses sinceres  :love:  :love:  :love: 


zut flut canard du poisson merlin ,
 blonde je suis et blonde je restera   malgré mes teintures repeté du noir au rouge     pour cacher ma veritable identité


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

t'as fait pleurer papa c'est pô biiien


----------



## iTof (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Merci maintenant je sais ce qu'est le cuir pleine fleur.


>>> ici


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> >>> ici



Il est pourri ce site


----------



## macmarco (2 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , graçe a tibo et a tous les autres voila ,
> tout le monde danse et .......de plus en plus la danse s'elabore
> 
> moi meme j'ai eu le privilegé d'en avoir 3
> ...


 Dis-moi Roberta, tu as vu qu'ils bougeaient tes petits coeurs, maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Roberta, tu as vu qu'ils bougeaient tes petits coeurs, maintenant ?




ahhhh !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii      


j'avais pas fait gaffe  :rose:  :rose: ........moi je croyais d'avoir trop abusé de la bouteille


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Voila j'ai bidouiller un nouveau smiley canard, par contre je sais pas le faire danser, quelqu'un peut-il le faire pour moi?


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai bidouiller un nouveau smiley canard, par contre je sais pas le faire danser, quelqu'un peut-il le faire pour moi?





Ca te va ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ca te va ?



C'est un peu grand  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (3 Novembre 2004)

Hey DJ ! 
 Comme ça ?




​


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hey DJ !
> Comme ça ?
> 
> 
> ...



Comme ca marchi!T'es trop fort je pensais justement aux chaussures vertes!!!Ce MacMarco qu'est-ce qu'il est fort  :rateau:


----------



## yoav (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ca te va ?


 Souvenir, souvenir... c'est la danse des canards qui en sortant de la...


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai bidouiller un nouveau smiley canard, par contre je sais pas le faire danser, quelqu'un peut-il le faire pour moi?


 pas mal didjé !  Tu sais que ton smiley est plus beau que ton avatar ?


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hey DJ !
> Comme ça ?
> 
> 
> ...


 tiens il dance le concombre masqué ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens il dance le concombre masqué ?



Morf on voit bien que c'est un canard nucleaire et pas un cucurbitacé  :love:


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors bon.
Allez les bleus !! :mouais:






_Le fichier s'appelle "simple" paske j'ai essayé une version avec un drapeau animé par le vent, mais j'ai (temporairement) abandonné  _


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas mal didjé !  Tu sais que ton smiley est plus beau que ton avatar ?



Rooh menteur poildep 
Mon avatar est pas home made mais c'est plus dur à faire  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors bon.
> Allez les bleus !! (
> 
> 
> ...




Rhoooo trop fort :love: :love:

J'en connais qui vont être jaloux  

Euh juste une chose, pour Bayonne on dit "aller les ciels et blancs"   

Vraiment merci    :love:  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne changerais jamais d'avatar...


:affraid:


_Bon d'accord, c'était facile _


----------



## fanou (6 Novembre 2004)

fanou recherche miaou qui danse, pas sérieux s'abstenir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> fanou recherche miaou qui danse, pas sérieux s'abstenir...



Je m'occupe de toi  sauf si tu as passé commande ailleurs


----------



## cecil (8 Novembre 2004)

C'est les Turcs qui cuisinent ça très bien ? non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est les Turcs qui cuisinent ça très bien ? non ?



   Un truc de turc, il faudra que j'y songe


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'occupe de toi  sauf si tu as passé commande ailleurs


MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :love:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


excellent


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Novembre 2004)

La classe !!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Mouahahahahaha !!!!!   
 Magnifique, Tibo !   
 :style:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




tres beau , bravo  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


C'est miaou !


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Purement génial !!!
MERCI !!!   
Tu acceptes la carte bleu ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Purement génial !!!
> MERCI !!!
> Tu acceptes la carte bleu ?


 Je pense que tu peux payer en coups de boule !


----------



## fanou (8 Novembre 2004)

c'est déjà fait pour le coup de boule....
Il va déguster le Tibomong4


----------



## macmarco (8 Novembre 2004)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà fait pour le coup de boule....
> Il va déguster le Tibomong4


 



 Merci pour Tibo et pour moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Merci


----------



## Is Pegui (9 Novembre 2004)

Comment vous faites pour faire les smilies?et l'ai faire bouger?


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites pour faire les smilies?et l'ai faire bouger?


le spécialiste c'est poildep  demande lui il t'expliquera


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites pour faire les smilies?et l'ai faire bouger?


 Avec Photoshop et ImageReady ! 
 Mais ici, c'est pas trop pour les explications techniques !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites pour faire les smilies?et l'ai faire bouger?



Abracadabra supercalifragilis  ou sinon comme a dit MacMarco


----------



## fanou (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Abracadabra supercalifragilis  ou sinon comme a dit MacMarco


Moi je dis qu'il y a des mecs super-compétents dans le coin...


----------



## Spyro (9 Novembre 2004)

Is Pegui a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faites pour faire les smilies?et l'ai faire bouger?


C'est la troisième fois qu'on pose cette question dans ce thread non ? 
J'avais répondu un truc d'ailleurs...


----------



## Is Pegui (10 Novembre 2004)

merci


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est la troisième fois qu'on pose cette question dans ce thread non ?
> J'avais répondu un truc d'ailleurs...



Oui mais tout ça, ça marche sur Mac n'est ce pas??    

Et mon petit frère il a pas de mac   (bouhhhh la honte)

Tu vas devoir attendre que je descende en vacances


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Is Pegui est ton frère ? L'un de nous pourra peut-être faire quelque chose pour lui alors


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Is Pegui est ton frère ? L'un de nous pourra peut-être faire quelque chose pour lui alors


même qu'on le connaît !


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Is Pegui est ton frère ? L'un de nous pourra peut-être faire quelque chose pour lui alors



Si c'est pas mignon ça  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> même qu'on le connaît !


 Gnarf gnarf gnarf 

 et c'est quoi le raffut ???


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Gnarf gnarf gnarf
> 
> et c'est quoi le raffut ???



Vient dans mon équipe féminine, et je t'expliquerais


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vient dans mon équipe féminine, et je t'expliquerais


Pour quelqu'un qui a une phobie des contacts physiques, le rugby c'est une sacrée thérapie.


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pour quelqu'un qui a une phobie des contacts physiques, le rugby c'est une sacrée thérapie.



Bah ça m'a bien aidé... Vraiment... 

Mais bon c'est un peu aussi pour ça que j'ai arrété, j'avais trop peur... Pas de me faire mal, mais qu'on me touche


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas mignon ça  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je n'avais jamais eu droit à autant de ":love:" dans un seul post


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais jamais eu droit à autant de ":love:" dans un seul post




You deserve them, dear Tibo !   :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tout ça, ça marche sur Mac n'est ce pas??


Bah photoshop hein c'est sous winwin aussi.
Et puis The Gimp aussi hein (ou alors il a qu'à s'emmmmmmbêter à installer nunux).
Et puis flash même hein.
Et puis il y A une section windows dans versiontracker 
Allez on se prend par la petite mimine et on fait search: "animated gif" 
 

Non mais chuis d'acc avec Tib' il mérite bien un quelque chose, _rien que pour te faire plaisir_ :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Allez on se prend par la petite mimine et on fait search: "animated gif"



Oui mais c'est pas un geek lui, c'est un sportif... Il c'est pas faire tout ça...   
Installer Linux!! Oula, c'est carrement de la science fiction là!!    


Nan mais en fait il est jaloux du super smiley que tu m'a fait (celui qui a le drapeau de Bayonne)     

Quand il m'a demandé où je l'avais eut, je lui ai dit "demande à Spyro"     

Mais je crois qu'il veut apprendre à les faire tout seul...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> You deserve them, dear Tibo !   :love:



:rose:


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose:


 Ne rougis pas.  Tu devrais savoir qu'il a raison, le Jean-Claude.


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ne rougis pas.  Tu devrais savoir qu'il a raison, le Jean-Claude.


 J'crois qu'c'est clair !   :love:
 Une poire ?  :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon c'est fini les fleurs oui ?
Moi aussi je veux des tas de :love: de Nexka 

_Comment ça j'en ai déjà eu plein ? Beh euh je me lasse pas :rose:  _


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une poire ?  :love:


Si tu m'prends par les sentiments... :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Comment ça j'en ai déjà eu plein ? Beh euh je me lasse pas :rose:  _


je te comprend.  :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2004)

Pour l'anniv' de Luc G !


----------



## Nexka (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fini les fleurs oui ?
> Moi aussi je veux des tas de :love: de Nexka
> 
> _Comment ça j'en ai déjà eu plein ? Beh euh je me lasse pas :rose:  _




Mais j'adoooore les petits dragons violet qui remu leur popotin en volant  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


D'ailleur je me suis toujours demandée comment tu arrivais à voler avec de si petites ailes???    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur je me suis toujours demandée comment tu arrivais à voler avec de si petites ailes???    :mouais:







il ne vole pas, il tombe a pic !!!!!     


vite les genies des smiley , il faut lui proqurer un parachute !!!       :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne vole pas, il tombe a pic !!!!!


Je tombe pas je plane !   
Chuis trop petit pour voler tout seul.  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je tombe pas je plane !
> Chuis trop petit pour voler tout seul.  :rose:






reste bien au chaud dans ton nid

prend de force et .......des ailes .......

en attendant  je vais chercher ta moman


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'anniv' de Luc G !




  Maintenant il va falloir s'occuper du petit frère rugbyman


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

Bah !...
 Et touba ?





​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah !...
> Et touba ?
> 
> 
> ...





bravo      :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

Touba, touba par-ci, touba, touba par-là ?


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

hi hi hi... c'est super gentil tout ça ! 
merci coeur de Breizh... :love:
et merci aussi à poildep... :love:

z'avez vu ma signature ???


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant il va falloir s'occuper du petit frère rugbyman


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 Waaaaarrrrfff !!!!   

 Excellent !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Novembre 2004)

héhé joli !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>




qui est ?


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Un rubyman qui danse le disco !


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Superbe ! 
 Bravo Tibo !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

*message important*


etant donné que on rentre sous le fete de Noel

il ne sera pas possible que on ait un joli bonnet rouge ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *message important*
> 
> 
> etant donné que on rentre sous le fete de Noel
> ...


 Ouah l'autre, hé !!! 
 Carrément !!!! :rateau:


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> etant donné que on rentre sous le fete de Noel
> 
> il ne sera pas possible que on ait un joli bonnet rouge ?  :love:  :love:  :love:




Bonne idée !


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !


 
    

 T'es trop fort, Mike !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !





vilain garçon    arrete de tirer la langue

et confectionne nous des jolis bonnets !! 





bravooo !!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *message important*
> 
> 
> etant donné que on rentre sous le fete de Noel
> ...


 Un nez tu veux dire ? :hosto: :casse:


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vilain garçon    arrete de tirer la langue
> 
> et confectionne nous des jolis bonnets !!



nan !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un nez tu veux dire ? :hosto: :casse:





et puis c'st moi la compliqué .....pfffffff


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nan !




tu es sur une mauvaise pente mon fiston!!!    

redresse-toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée !



Et un petit bonnet sur le vélo c'est possible ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Novembre 2004)

en vélo en équilibre sur un câble à 37 mètres de haut


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



   

J'avais pas vu!!! Il est trop bien!!! En plus mon frère il fait plein de vélo... D'ailleur son nom "Ispegui" c'est le nom d'un col qui a fait parti du tour de France, et que Is Pegui s'amuse à monter régulièrement 

Merci pour lui, je vais le prévenir....





			
				Tibo a dit:
			
		

>



Alors là!! Bravo!! Avec le maillot et le ballon de Bayonne!!!     
Vraiment champion!!!  :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Novembre 2004)

nouvel aricosec, nouveau smiley


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nouvel aricosec, nouveau smiley


 :love:  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *message important*
> 
> 
> etant donné que on rentre sous le fete de Noel
> ...



Demande à Bassman, le dieu Troll superstar que le monde il est à ses pieds : il en tricote des bien pour son avatar  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)

Merci Nexka   

Polidep comme d'habitude  :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (20 Novembre 2004)

zZ 

JVEmonMINichaT 

Snif.  

zZ


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il ne sera pas possible que on ait un joli bonnet rouge ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ho Ho Ho !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

tu dois avoir mis un espion dans mon ordi !!!!    

comment tu as pu deviner que j'essaye desesperemment 
de me coiffer d'un bonnet rouge a partir de l'icone dansant ?   

pour le moment j'ai renoncé , d'autre chats, pardon,
 d'autres casseroles a faire valser


----------



## Spyro (20 Novembre 2004)

La mère Noel est particulièrement sexy cette année !
Et... disco !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




uawwwwww !!!!! mercii !!!!!!!!  

je ne sais pas où j'ai les yeux , je viens de le remarquer !!!  :rose: 


merci beaucoup, tres beau !!!!!!!!     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La mère Noel est particulièrement sexy cette année !
> Et... disco !





merci   

tres beau       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 




ps : sexy , sexy, c'est vite dit


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : sexy , sexy, c'est vite dit



C'est vrai que ce n'était pas très objectif.    

Virez moi ces bonnets c'est ridicule, pis c'est même pas noêl. Pis même pas Décembre. Pis même pas de neige.


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce n'était pas très objectif.
> 
> Virez moi ces bonnets c'est ridicule, pis c'est même pas noêl. Pis même pas Décembre. Pis même pas de neige.


 on s'en fout !


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

est ce que les père noël surfeur, ça existe ??? Moi, je pense pas...


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> est ce que les père noël surfeur, ça existe ??? Moi, je pense pas...


 moi non plus


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2004)

pfff ils vont tous copier mon concept du bonnet de Nowell j'suis sur :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

c'est bien ce que je pensais...
De toute façon, le seul cadeau au monde c'est qu'il fasse chaud et qu'il y ait des vagues pour Noel !!!!!  Mais ça va pas être possible


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pfff ils vont tous copier mon concept du bonnet de Nowell j'suis sur :mouais:


 C'est pas TON concept ! C'est le père Noël qui l'a inventé !


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas TON concept ! C'est le père Noël qui l'a inventé !


 ceci dit, c'est vrai que ça sierrait à merveille à mon avatar !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, c'est vrai que ça sierrait à merveille à mon avatar !  :love:


 nan


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nan


 Nan, comme tu dis, je suis beaucoup plus original que ça.


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

_Vous devriez filer des coups de boule à la terre entière avant de pouvoir en mettre à nouveau ne serait-ce qu'un tout petit à ce clown de poildep._

Bon faut faire un smiley maintenant


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nan, comme tu dis, je suis beaucoup plus original que ça.


 exellent ton avatar !!!!!!!! :love: Moi aussi j'aimerais bien changé mais j'ai pas d'idée...


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas TON concept ! C'est le père Noël qui l'a inventé !



Pas vrai. C'est les pinguins de noel pour se protéger du soleil vu que la couche d'ozone est trouée au dessus de leurs igloos.


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Pas vrai. C'est les pinguins de noel pour se protéger du soleil vu que la couche d'ozone est trouée au dessus de leurs igloos.



  :mouais:


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Je ne pense pas qu'un surfeur puisse comprendre quoi que ce soit à la géopolitique.


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

héhéhé tu es donc entrain de dire que tous les surfeurs sont des cons... c'est pas vraiment malin !!!


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Non non il dit juste qu'ils ont d'autres préoccupations 
_(On va dire ça comme ça hein) _


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non il dit juste qu'ils ont d'autres préoccupations
> _(On va dire ça comme ça hein) _


 et pourtant si, on s'en préoccupe, surtout quand on est obligé de se laver les pieds avec du beurre ou de l'huile pour pouvoir enlever le mazout collé sous nos pieds et les marques faites sur nos planches !!!


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Pas vrai. C'est les pinguins de noel pour se protéger du soleil vu que la couche d'ozone est trouée au dessus de leurs igloos.


 on m'aurait menti ?


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2004)

edit : zut j'arrive pas à afficher ton avatar , poildep 

   hihihi
   je me marre  (edit : à cause de ton avatar)


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> edit : zut j'arrive pas à afficher ton avatar , poildep
> 
> hihihi
> je me marre  (edit : à cause de ton avatar)


 c'est clair qu'il est bien réussi !!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> on m'aurait menti ?


T'as les boules ?


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé tu es donc entrain de dire que tous les surfeurs sont des cons... c'est pas vraiment malin !!!



C'est pas vrai je l'ai pas dit, je l'ai pensé. Je suis pas malin mais je connais la géopolitik moi Mossieur.

Et les pinguins.


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as les boules ?



Clap clAP  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vrai je l'ai pas dit, je l'ai pensé. Je suis pas malin mais je connais la géopolitik moi Mossieur.
> 
> Et les pinguins.


 Y à un truc qu'est sur, ce que tu dis est vrai pour certain cas mais il faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le même sac


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Je ne me permettrai pas. Mais Kelly Slater je peux le mettre dedans lui ?


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y à un truc qu'est sur, ce que tu dis est vrai pour certain cas mais il faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le même sac



Dans ce cas on appele ça un linceul


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as les boules ?


 ben ouais, je peux pas t'en mettre un coup.


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me permettrai pas. Mais Kelly Slater je peux le mettre dedans lui ?


 C'est le seul surfeur à s'être impliquer dans la politique en mettant sur sa planche de surf un autocollant "VOTE KERRY" donc je ne pense pas qu'il soit dans le "linceul"


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

il a vraiment fait ça ? 

Ben ça fait au moins un sufeur démago dans l'sac. 

ET On A LA preuVE de CE que çA DONNE Qd les surfeurs se MELENT de GEopOlitik hEIN


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, je peux pas t'en mettre un coup.



Tu vois que tu sais être original de tps en tps 

J'adoooore pooildec'

PS : faut le dire aux autres ou pas que je t'ai soufflé l'idée ??


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, je peux pas t'en mettre un coup.


Vi mais attention hein je préfère ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  à ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en matière de coup de boule.


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Jingle bells jingle bells...






^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Ça va ? ça fait pas trop ramer votre navigateur ?  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Poildep est festif  comme ça alors j'ai pensé à une chose...






*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Jingle bells jingle bells...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble, je dis bien il me semble  que nous avons eu la même idée :rose:


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, je dis bien il me semble  que nous avons eu la même idée :rose:


 Faut croire que vous êtes aussi cons l'un que l'autre.     :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que vous êtes aussi cons l'un que l'autre.     :love:



Tu vas perdre la boule à dire des choses comme celles-ci :rose: :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faut croire que vous êtes aussi cons l'un que l'autre.     :love:



probablement, mais leur produit m'interesse pour halloween ou bien pour faire peur aux enfants qui ne mangent pas leur soupe : "Tu vas dormir avec la guirlande clignotante poildep si t'es pas sage" :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Avec quel produit fait-on ces jolis décorations de Noêl ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Avec quel produit fait-on ces jolis décorations de Noêl ?


Avec de la poudre de smileytte !
Tu la jettes sur ton écran et tu prononces le nom du smiley que tu veux. 


_C'est une question sérieuse ? :mouais:
Allez hop Quatrième  _




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble, je dis bien il me semble  que nous avons eu la même idée :rose:


À ce propos, si y a un volontaire pour que son smiley prenne le rôle de l'étoile qu'on plante en haut du sapin... (A moins que ce soit le sapin qu'on plante dedans... :hosto: )


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Merci pasque c'était une question sérieuse, meme si je viens de me rendre compte que je le faisais déjà avec Graphic Converter.     :rateau:


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> À ce propos, si y a un volontaire pour que son smiley prenne le rôle de l'étoile qu'on plante en haut du sapin... (A moins que ce soit le sapin qu'on plante dedans... :hosto: )



DocEvil


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> À ce propos, si y a un volontaire pour que son smiley prenne le rôle de l'étoile qu'on plante en haut du sapin... (A moins que ce soit le sapin qu'on plante dedans... :hosto: )



Il me semble que tes ailes et tes oreilles feront très bien les branches des étoiles 






*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que tes ailes et tes oreilles feront très bien les branches des étoiles


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2004)




----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 beurk


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2004)

pourquoi poildep est tout rouge?   

a - il est en colere?   
b - il a cramé sous les u.v.a?  
c - il a trop picolé ?  :rateau: 

veuillez rayer la mention inutile


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi poildep est tout rouge?
> 
> a - il est en colere?
> b - il a cramé sous les u.v.a?
> ...



d- il a peur que roberta l'accoste


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

le bocal est trop etroit ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Je suis désolé Tibel (oui parce que maintenant que je sais que t'es "une" je peux pas t'appeler "tibo") mais je n'aime pas du tout tes deux dernières créations


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé Tibel (oui parce que maintenant que je sais que t'es "une" je peux pas t'appeler "tibo") mais je n'aime pas du tout tes deux dernières créations



Tibo c'est une fille    Ah bon?? 
Bah fallait le dire, on va t'inviter maintenant à nos gouter sympa entre filles    :love:  :love: 


Moi j'aime bien le smiley de Spyro qui se leche le nez


----------



## cecil (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien le smiley de Spyro qui se leche le nez



c'est un rhume ça se voit son côté petite nature


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tibo c'est une fille    Ah bon??








Jme disais bien aussi, un panthere qui se met de l'onguent a longueur de temps.


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

>


Hé hé ! Pas mal !


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Novembre 2004)

En exclusivité mondiale le smiley Malkovitch®


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tibo c'est une fille    Ah bon??


Faut lire plus souvent "Qu'est-ce que vous faisez là, ménant"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé Tibel (oui parce que maintenant que je sais que t'es "une" je peux pas t'appeler "tibo") mais je n'aime pas du tout tes deux dernières créations


j'adore !!!! Tibo est un(e) génie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé Tibel (oui parce que maintenant que je sais que t'es "une" je peux pas t'appeler "tibo") mais je n'aime pas du tout tes deux dernières créations




c'est parce que elle a devoilé ta face caché?


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Novembre 2004)

Et moi qui lui servait du _SIR Tibomon_... bon ben on va changer le "Sir" en "Soeur". Remarquez ça se prononce pareil alors...


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Et moi qui lui servait du _SIR Tibomon_... bon ben on va changer le "Sir" en "Soeur". Remarquez ça se prononce pareil alors...


 et ta sir ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que elle a devoilé ta face caché?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>



Oui, en fait des qu'on m'approche je me transforme et j'éventre tout ce qui m'approche, telle une Miss Hyde :affraid: pratique avec les griffes :mouais:  À bon entendeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore !!!! Tibo est un(e) génie.




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  Merci  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en fait des qu'on m'approche je me transforme et j'éventre tout ce qui m'approche, telle une Miss Hyde :affraid: pratique avec les griffes :mouais:  À bon entendeur



Ben j'ai rien dit, j'ai juste smilé...


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en fait des qu'on m'approche je me transforme et j'éventre tout ce qui m'approche, telle une Miss Hyde :affraid: pratique avec les griffes :mouais:  À bon entendeur



Garçon manqué.


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'adore !!!! Tibo est un(e) génie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Garçon manqué.



Où ça ? Je n'ai pas vu !  :mouais:


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

t'inquiètes pas chacun son truc moi je suis une fille manquée semble t'il


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes pas chacun son truc moi je suis une fille manquée semble t'il



 Chacun manque ce qu'il peut


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chacun manque ce qu'il peut


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ta sir ?


Elle bat l'beurre


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

>



Moi, je manque les garçons et toi les filles


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je manque les garçons et toi les filles



Toi aussi t'es lesbienne  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'es lesbienne  :love:



Non, pas tout de suite et dans un avenir proche ou lointain non plus.


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas tout de suite et dans un avenir proche ou lointain non plus.



ARgh... zut  :casse: 

c'est raté alors pour le combat de gladiateurs avec des raquettes de ping-pong et des fers à repasser attachés aux pieds sur le tapis long-poils  de l'entrée   


  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

(suite dans "Vous faites quoi maintenant"  )Ici


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (suite dans "Vous faites quoi maintenant"  )Ici


 c'est gentil à toi de faire attention à ne pas pourrir le thread.


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

Petite remontée pour l'anniv' du Big !  




​


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Bravo marco


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

Merci Mike !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Petite remontée pour l'anniv' du Big !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bravo marco     :love:  :love:  :love: 

vraiment tres tres bien !!


----------



## macmarco (24 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravo marco     :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> vraiment tres tres bien !!


 Merci Roberta !   :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Bon.
Après avoir expliqué la nouvel avatar de Poildep...






...voila qui prouvera que grug n'est pané de la dernière pluie.   






A qui le tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Après avoir expliqué la nouvel avatar de Poildep...
> 
> 
> ...



superbe


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Après avoir expliqué la nouvel avatar de Poildep...
> 
> 
> ...


 Arf© !!!   
 Trop drôle !  
 On attend la suite !!!


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Après avoir expliqué la nouvel avatar de Poildep...
> 
> 
> ...


 d'où vient cette idée stupide que le Grug doit être pané ?

serais je trop... carré ?

C'est pas parce que j'ai une casquette qu'il faut me rouler dans la chapelure !  





PS : quel dommage que la charte de macgé m'empêche de vous montrer le petit dragon violé ! :rateau:


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2004)

euh,
moi je me trouve assez bronzée !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> PS : quel dommage que la charte de macgé m'empêche de vous montrer le petit dragon *violé* ! :rateau:



ÇA, c'est un participe passé !  :love:


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> Après avoir expliqué la nouvel avatar de Poildep...
> 
> 
> ...


 langage surfeur et djeunnz : "Trop chanmé !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ÇA, c'est un participe passé !  :love:



tant que c'est le participe qui y passe...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est le participe qui y passe...



C'est, comme souvent, une simple question d'accord...  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Novembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est le participe qui y passe...


L'important c'est de participer


----------



## Apca (25 Novembre 2004)

Bravo spyro bon boulot !


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On attend la suite !!!


Eh bien euh  :rose: 
J'ai euh... enfin voila quoi...  :rose: 






:love:


----------



## Apca (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien euh  :rose:
> J'ai euh... enfin voila quoi...  :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh qu'il est gentil le dragon !!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

ca va mal finir tout ca :


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Nexka (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien euh  :rose:
> J'ai euh... enfin voila quoi...  :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



Arfff :love: :love:

Je crois que quand même je préfére un bisous à me faire cramer :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


 Rhooo !
 Mais c'est tout mimi tout ça !!!  :love:


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> L'important c'est de participer


 De quoi vous parliez ?  J'étais parti pisser. 

:rose: _hum, je fais que passer._


----------



## macelene (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De quoi vous parliez ?  J'étais parti pisser.
> 
> :rose: _hum, je fais que passer._



ah bon ???


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De quoi vous parliez ?  J'étais parti pisser.
> 
> :rose: _hum, je fais que passer._



*USURPATEUR !!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De quoi vous parliez ?  J'étais parti pisser.
> 
> :rose: _hum, je fais que passer._




tu as tiré la chassee d'eau ?  
et baissé les lunettes?


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca va mal finir tout ça


A qui le dis tu !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dis tu !





dis fiston pourquoi tu brules tous le monde en ce moment?       :love:


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dis tu !


 Mais quel foutu caractère ce petit dragon !        :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dis tu !




   Le voilà débarrassé de ses mouches


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis fiston pourquoi tu brules tous le monde en ce moment?       :love:


 Non... Pas tout le monde... 
 Il y en a qui ont des traitements de faveur... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Non... Pas tout le monde...
> Il y en a qui ont des traitements de faveur... :love:




on dit comment en français?   

il y a anguille sous la roche !? !      :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on dit comment en français?
> 
> il y a anguille sous la roche !? !      :love:




La véritable expression est :

_"Baleine sous gravier"_


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

je viens déposer mon grain de sable


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

y'a aiguille sous moche ca c'est sur


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

il est pané, le divinenfaon


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug, ton chapeau, c'est un must


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il est pané, le divinenfaon



drole de pere noel avec un bonnet vert !!!  

sa irait a merveille au pere noel qui est en vitrine en bas de chez moi:
il est tout blanc !!!!  

fiston a dit : regarde maman , la maman de pere noel a lavé le pere noel avec la javel !!!


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> drole de pere noel avec un bonnet vert !!!


:hosto: :modo:

Tu pourras apprendre à tes enfants que le père noel, avant d'etre sponsorisé par Coca-cola, etait vert.




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa irait a merveille au pere noel qui est en vitrine en bas de chez moi:
> il est tout blanc !!!!



peut-être que celui là est sponsorisé par apple


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

En attendant ils font rien qu'a tous me copier


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

que veux tu, t'es un leadeeeuuuuuur !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En attendant ils font rien qu'a tous me copier




mais non, tu as le bonnet du pere noel (le vrai en plus) le plus beau     :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

Au fait ça a déjà été fait ça ?







Le troll noel, avec ses mouches en guirlande.

A propos, quelqu'un tient le compte des smileys ?   :mouais: 
Parce que bon il commence à y en avoir des pages  :hein:


----------



## Franswa (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: :modo:
> 
> Tu pourras apprendre à tes enfants que le père noel, avant d'etre sponsorisé par Coca-cola, etait vert.
> 
> ...


 Je croyais que le bonnet était vert par la complémentarité du rouge...


----------



## lumai (26 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il est pané, le divinenfaon


  C'est pas toi qui es sensé être pané, des fois ?


----------



## Nexka (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'a aiguille sous *moche* ca c'est sur




C'est de moi que tu parles là??    
Fais gaffe je suis armé!!!


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En attendant ils font rien qu'a tous me copier


Jte ferais bien signaler qu'a noël le père noël met AUSSI un bonnet de noël.

_vlan_


----------



## Spyro (26 Novembre 2004)

J'ai un peu glandé toute la journée alors j'en ai profité pour faire ça: http://www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/smileys/ en prenant tout simplement tous les smileys qui me tombaient sous la main en revisitant ce thread du début à la fin. Alors voila. 

Bon y a juste les noms des fichiers comme indices du sujet du smiley.
Alors y a moyen de faire mieux, mais là ménant j'ai pas le courage 

Si les ayant-droits ont des réclamations, me les adresser par MP, mail ou signaux de fumée. 

_(L'indication de la taille c'est pour ceux qui se demandent si ça fait lourd à mettre sur une page de forum par exemple, dans une signature...)_


----------



## poildep (26 Novembre 2004)

Bravo Spyro ! Sacré boulot ! Je n'avais plus le courage de le faire depuis un moment.  

221 smilies !!!!!


----------



## Grug (26 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que le bonnet était vert par la complémentarité du rouge...


 Bravo, je vois que tu etudies bien à l'ecole !   :rateau:

Petit rappel historique :
le père noel, apparu dans la 2eme moitié du 19eme siecle, etait habillé en vert, jusqu'à dans les années 1930, où Coca cola s'en empare pour le vetir à ses couleurs.

voilà 

Sinon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses cheveux, moi j'ai mis un bonnet vert parceque c'est l'hivers et que j'aime les rimes.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2004)

*bravoooooo spyro*!!!


sacré travail !!!!     :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (26 Novembre 2004)

[modePourFairCh...]T'as oublié çuilà : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[modeChiant/] 

toutsimplementscandaleux


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors je précise:

la case dans le coin ça donne le lien pour mettre l'image dans macgé (on pouvait s'en douter), il suffit de cliquer et de copier (le contenu est sélectionné tout seul - vive le javascript ).
j'ai mis une bdd derrière qui permet de gérer des titres (à la place du nom de fichier) et éventuellement des commentaires  mais il faut que je rajoute une interface pour modifier tout ça pour pas le faire à la main. _(Par contre l'ordre des smileys est toujours celui des noms des fichiers mais chut)._
l'aspect visuel mériterait un peu d'amélioration (c'est à dire que c'est moche quoi). Toute suggestion est bienvenue (en particulier si elle s'appuie sur du code de css clefs en mains).


----------



## Grug (27 Novembre 2004)

en tous cas  spyro  

:love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

Des boutons pour accéder aux données de chaque smiley, un panneau de configuration (caché) qui permet de choisir le nombre de smileys par page par défaut... Allez je vais me coucher.

Demain: utilisation des cookies pour que chaque utilisateur puisse choisir le nombre de smileys par page, et les couleurs utilisées sur la page


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

Donc le père noël est un vieux lutin géant... 

PS : BRAVO SPYRO !!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un peu glandé toute la journée alors j'en ai profité pour faire ça: http://www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/smileys/ en prenant tout simplement tous les smileys qui me tombaient sous la main en revisitant ce thread du début à la fin. Alors voila.



Bravo Spyro!   Sacré boulot!  Hop, dans les signets.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2004)

Sans oublier l'excellent travail de JCVD : Disco Fever


----------



## Franswa (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier l'excellent travail de JCVD : Disco Fever


 EXELLENT :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier l'excellent travail de JCVD : Disco Fever


Toutafé, c'est très joliment fait  et j'aime beaucoup l'ambiance. :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sans oublier l'excellent travail de JCVD : Disco Fever



Thank you very much Tibo !    

Merci aussi Franswa et Spyro !


----------



## Spyro (27 Novembre 2004)

Voila, un lien vers le forum, un lien vers la discothèque de JCVD, des cookies pour enregistrer les préférences d'affichage de l'utilisateur. Deux réglages pour le moment: nombre de smileys par page et critère d'ordonnancement des bidules.
J'ai pas débugué des masses hein alors pas mordre.

Ah faudrait rajouter un champ "auteur(s)" non ?


----------



## lumai (28 Novembre 2004)

Chapeau Spyro !


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah faudrait rajouter un champ "auteur(s)" non ?


Moi j'men fous, je les sais tous de mémoire. :love:


_ben ouais hein, c'est mon thread aussi_


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'men fous, je les sais tous de mémoire. :love:
> 
> 
> _ben ouais hein, c'est mon thread aussi_


 on peut reconnaître suivant le style aussi


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on peut reconnaître suivant le style aussi


 C'est vrai.  C'est marrant de voir qu'avec aussi peu de pixels on arrive à trouver tant de styles différents.


----------



## Franswa (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai.  C'est marrant de voir qu'avec aussi peu de pixels on arrive à trouver tant de styles différents.


 c'est vrai que plus on est limité, plus on pense tous différemment...


----------



## Spyro (28 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'men fous, je les sais tous de mémoire. :love:
> _ben ouais hein, c'est mon thread aussi_


Ah ben super tu vas pouvoir m'aider à compléter alors, pas envie de RE-lire tout le thread une fois encore


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben super tu vas pouvoir m'aider à compléter alors, pas envie de RE-lire tout le thread une fois encore


 Je tâcherai de te faire une "petite" liste.


----------



## aricosec (30 Novembre 2004)

un merci en grande pompe pour mon smiley  
.
ZZZZzziiiiii


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je tâcherai de te faire une "petite" liste.



Et les techniciens de surface?


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et les techniciens de surface?


 T'as ton brevet de pilier ?


----------



## Spyro (30 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as ton brevet de pilier ?


Il a sa *carte verte*.     

_PS: Son avatar c'est sa pomme: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ - et si on danse ?


----------



## mado (30 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: Son avatar c'est sa pomme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Géant vert ? :mouais:
 Je croyais que c'était du maïs...


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> et si on danse ?


Waouw ! Quel rythme ! :style:


----------



## chagregel (30 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il a sa *carte verte*.
> 
> _PS: Son avatar c'est sa pomme:
> 
> ...



Vendu


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je tâcherai de te faire une "petite" liste.



Bonjour les magiciens des smilies     :love: 

Je vois que vous parlez de listes....   

Est ce que je pourrai faire partie de la collection "printemps-été 2005"  :rose: 

svp..... :rose: 

Et je vous paye en "byzoux"... bien sûr...     :rateau: 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2004)

Tiens un essai, mais il me plaît pas à 100%


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un essai, mais il me plaît pas à 100%



Ben c du rapide!!!!     

Je vais aux achats... et quand je reviens... hop!  

'Aime bien la bouche!!!    :love:  :rateau: 

et quand je serais un vrai pillier du bar... il se mettra à bouger?!?     

MERCI petit dragon  :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

il fait un peu suceur nan avec la bouche comme ca ?, :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il fait un peu suceur nan avec la bouche comme ca ?, :rateau:



Bah ouais, tu connais pas encore LeSqual toi...   :love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais, tu connais pas encore LeSqual toi...   :love:


 Ah ! c'est l'equivalent de adnré baptiste deperinconu, le faux derche dans le petit spirou ???


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! c'est l'equivalent de adnré baptiste deperinconu, le faux derche dans le petit spirou ???



ben voyons....  :mouais:  :hein:



   :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> il fait un peu suceur nan avec la bouche comme ca ?, :rateau:



= Mille Byzoux en 1  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> = Mille Byzoux en 1  :rateau:    :love:


 et une 'tite pipe, c'est possible ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et une 'tite pipe, c'est possible ?


 

tu sors :modo:

Un requin taillant une pipe a un poisson rouge, on aura tout vu


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

toi, trouve toi un castor!


----------



## LeSqual (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et une 'tite pipe, c'est possible ?



Ben t'es courageux pour un petit poisson rouge!!!   

T'as pas peur pour ton petit objet avec mes grandes dents?!?    :rateau: 

En plus.... comme Fox le dix... c presque de l'inceste... :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'es courageux pour un petit poisson rouge!!!
> 
> T'as pas peur pour ton petit objet avec mes grandes dents?!?    :rateau:
> 
> En plus.... comme Fox le dix... c presque de l'inceste... :rose:




J'ai toujours raison  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Décembre 2004)

:rose:  :rose: Euh... Vu que mon Squal a eu droit à son smiley... et que faudrait pas faire de jaloux... Une bonne âme en ferait un pour moi? :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Vu que mon Squal a eu droit à son smiley... et que faudrait pas faire de jaloux... Une bonne âme en ferait un pour moi?



Tiens :


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Tiens :



Merci!


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2004)

Hmmmmmmm pas facile de trouver un peu de temps libre...
Mais...





Allez demain soir je te fais danser disco si on ne me prend pas de vitesse 
Et plus tard ce sera la version Happy Tree Friends hin hin hin    :hosto:


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm pas facile de trouver un peu de temps libre...
> Mais...
> 
> 
> ...



Super! Merci Spyro


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Chose promise, chose due...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due...


Génial


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due...


    excellent, Spyro. Je t'engage dans mon équipe.


----------



## lumai (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due...


  Ha génial ! 

_  T'as pas une version happy tree friends de prévue aussi ? _


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> excellent, Spyro. Je t'engage dans mon équipe.


 oui passque en fait j'hésitais encore.  

   :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

Papa noël pourrais tu me faire mon smiley pour noël?


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Papa noël pourrais tu me faire mon smiley pour noël?


 hé ho ! C'est pas là le thread "lettre au père noël" !


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _T'as pas une version happy tree friends de prévue aussi ? _





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et plus tard ce sera la version Happy Tree Friends hin hin hin    :hosto:


Faut tout lire  :modo:    :love:  :love:  :love: 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> excellent, Spyro. Je t'engage dans mon équipe.


 :affraid:  :affraid: C'est à dire que j'ai pas envie de ressembler à ton nouvel avatar qu'a des boutons (ça peut pas s'attraper au moins ?)


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hé ho ! C'est pas là le thread "lettre au père noël" !


 Oui mais le père noël de Bassman est très méchant. C'est que je sais plus où m'adresser moi.


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: C'est à dire que j'ai pas envie de ressembler à ton nouvel avatar qu'a des boutons (ça peut pas s'attraper au moins ?)


Qui sait ? Je n'aurais jamais pensé que la casquette puisse être contagieuse, au départ.


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le père noël de Bassman est très méchant. C'est que je sais plus où m'adresser moi.


 j'aimerais bien t'aider mais ton avatar, aussi sympatique soit-il, me paraît difficile à traduire en smiley. 
Pis surtout c'est pas le moment.  Quelqu'un de plus inspiré que moi te fera sans doute ça.


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais bien t'aider mais ton avatar, aussi sympatique soit-il, me paraît difficile à traduire en smiley.
> Pis surtout c'est pas le moment.  Quelqu'un de plus inspiré que moi te fera sans doute ça.


 Merci à toi.
 Si quelqu'un veut s'y coller.


----------



## Spyro (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon pour makayoli j'ai pas d'idée, mais par contre MonOeil m'inspire ça:





et ça:




Mais ce serait plus facile si il avait un avatar    

_Et puis un oeil qui saute ça peut être un instrument utile pour un smiley "Happy Tree Friends" _

(Avec un grand coucou à tomtom à qui j'ai tout piqué - sauf l'oeil moche que j'ai fait moi même )


----------



## poildep (8 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce serait plus facile si il avait un avatar


ouais !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour makayoli j'ai pas d'idée, mais par contre MonOeil m'inspire ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parkinson en smiley    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour makayoli j'ai pas d'idée


Et un smiley de profil (ou même de face) qui fume en crachant des bulles de savon ?
(T'as pas une version plus grande ? que je voye mieux ce qu'il y a dedans )


----------



## monoeil (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour makayoli j'ai pas d'idée, mais par contre MonOeil m'inspire ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, vous le voulez comment mon avatar ?


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour makayoli j'ai pas d'idée, mais par contre MonOeil m'inspire ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est adorable!!!  :love:  :love: 

Ne le balance pas trop vite dans Happy tree friends!!! il faut le laisser vivre 1 jours...    :rateau: 

Moi j'en connais une qui va être contente!!!! (C'est ma Pitchoune!!!)    :love:     

Alors tu as déja le droit d'entrer chez nous avec ça..... pour le lit.... j'attends la suite...    :rose:   


 

A+


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Tiens :





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm pas facile de trouver un peu de temps libre...
> Mais...
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due...





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Génial





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> excellent, Spyro. Je t'engage dans mon équipe.





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui passque en fait j'hésitais encore.
> 
> :love:





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha génial !
> 
> _  T'as pas une version happy tree friends de prévue aussi ? _


  Damned. Bon ben les prochains je les garde pour moi c'est ça ? 






<--_la blague_





<--_le vrai, mais je me demandais si tt le monde l'avait vu ??_


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et un smiley de profil (ou même de face) qui fume en crachant des bulles de savon ?
> (T'as pas une version plus grande ? que je voye mieux ce qu'il y a dedans )


 Voili, voilà


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Damned. Bon ben les prochains je les garde pour moi c'est ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faut pas mal le prendre....    

Mais quand ya la qualité en plus.....   

A part ça... si tu as remarqué... pitchoune à mis les 2 dans sa signature... et bientôt 3 (avec celui qui bouge.....)


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Damned. Bon ben les prochains je les garde pour moi c'est ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ils sont très jolis (oui tous les deux), mais tu comprends, le format réglementaire, la charte graphique_(1)_, tout ça...    


_(1) pouet pouet_


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> A part ça... si tu as remarqué... pitchoune à mis les 2 dans sa signature... et bientôt 3 (avec celui qui bouge.....)


Ben justement.



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont très jolis (oui tous les deux), mais tu comprends, le format réglementaire, la charte graphique_(1)_, tout ça...
> 
> 
> _(1) pouet pouet_


 ça va j'ai compris, je me contenterai dorénavant de créer les miens.

_Jamais je n'avais connu une telle humiliation._
_Même pas un ptit boulage de remerciement. _
_Comment ça un geste de bonté désintéressé ? C'est pas mon genre._


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont très jolis (oui tous les deux), mais tu comprends, le format réglementaire, la charte graphique_(1)_, tout ça...
> 
> 
> _(1) pouet pouet_



Il est pas très réglementaire le mien à ce sujet....


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Plus je le regarde, plus je le trouve comment dire... différent et j'aime bien ce qui est différent 


PS: ton erreur a été dans le "tiens" trop MacDonald à la fermeture peut-être. En bref ta timidité te perdra.


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

D'ailleurs je t'ai pas oublié moi, la preuve.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi.
> Si quelqu'un veut s'y coller.



Quand j'ai 2 mn je m'en occupe


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  chapeau bas


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> <--_la blague_


J'adôôôre ! :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Et un ouiski pour Tibo


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Fantastique:love::love:

 Merci beaucoup


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 
 Superbe boulot, Tibo !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Vraiment du beau travail


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Ben où est la baignoire ? Mais sinon c'est joli qd même.


----------



## Niconemo (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et un ouiski pour Tibo


... ou une homéopute


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous 




			
				Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Ben où est la baignoire ? Mais sinon c'est joli qd même



Elle y est  




			
				Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> ... ou une homéopute



Jaipatoukompri comme dirait Jaipatoukompri


----------



## macmarco (9 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> ... ou une homéopute


 
 Ahem, pour notre panthère préféré*e*, ce serait plutôt un Chippendale bien moelleux, je pense !


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


 Waouu:love::love:

 Encore mieux, j'avais pas vu.

 Grand merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

bravooooo a tous !!!!     

les new smiley sont vraimnt superbes !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Chose promise, chose due...



Encore merci!   

Il est adorable :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jaipatoukompri comme dirait Jaipatoukompri


JPTK ne dit jamais ça !  Il l'illustre. :love:


----------



## yoffy (10 Décembre 2004)

Père Noël,...............


----------



## Spyro (10 Décembre 2004)

c'est juste pour dire que j'ai posté ça dans un autre thread (alors qu'il n'y est pas particulièrement lié, c'est un truc que je voulais faire depuis un moment en fait - en particulier le coup du sabre laser) et je me suis dit que ce serait dommage que vous le ratiez


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour dire que j'ai posté ça dans un autre thread (alors qu'il n'y est pas particulièrement lié, c'est un truc que je voulais faire depuis un moment en fait - en particulier le coup du sabre laser) et je me suis dit que ce serait dommage que vous le ratiez



c'est très bon


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est très *b*on


Je dirais la même chose à une lettre près.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais la même chose à une lettre près.    :love:



l'ortographe t'a toujours posé des problèmes   :rateau:


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'ortographe t'a toujours posé des problèmes   :rateau:


  boubou !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> boubou !



enrhumé, ma puce    :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour dire que j'ai posté ça dans un autre thread (alors qu'il n'y est pas particulièrement lié, c'est un truc que je voulais faire depuis un moment en fait - en particulier le coup du sabre laser) et je me suis dit que ce serait dommage que vous le ratiez



Ah la la, ce spyro... mais que faire pour lui témoigner notre reconnaissance à part lui montrer notre air béa d'admiration?


----------



## Nexka (10 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste pour dire que j'ai posté ça dans un autre thread (alors qu'il n'y est pas particulièrement lié, c'est un truc que je voulais faire depuis un moment en fait - en particulier le coup du sabre laser) et je me suis dit que ce serait dommage que vous le ratiez



  

C'est toi qui fait le prochain Pixar???    


Je tient juste à préciser, j'aurais jamais fait ça!!!  :hein:  :mouais: _Povres fleurs... _


----------



## poildep (10 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui fait le prochain Pixar???


Hihi !  On avait parlé d'un long métrage en gif animé, chez maman Foguenne. On va p'tet y penser sérieusement, à force.    :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Qui ne sait pas encore que _ma fée_ euh :rose: Nexka a changé d'avatar ? :love:






    Alors bon pour la tête je trouve que comme ça c'est pas trop mal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Mais pour les ailes j'ai un peu de mal... (Surtout que bon vous avez vu l'heure ?)
 Mais j'y pense...


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2004)

Merci Spyro :love:


Enfin te fatigues pas trop quand même, parce que pour l'instant c'est juste un test, je suis pas sure de le garder  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (17 Décembre 2004)

Alors Spyro...

Tu viens dormir chez Pitchoune et moi un de ces 4?!?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Alors Spyro...
> 
> Tu viens dormir chez Pitchoune et moi un de ces 4?!?    :rose:




tu as monté un new lit et tu a peur de le tester ?  

je vois que tu as confiance dans tes montages !!!


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste un test


Oh mais moi aussi c'est juste un test, et puis en fait je crois que je suis accro, j'ai besoin de faire des smileys sinon je suis en manque et là ça faisait quasiment une semaine que j'y avais pas touché, alors j'ai fais 2, 3 changements sur ma [pub]page des smileys[/pub], et puis j'en ai prévu d'autres, et j'ai fait un peu de PHP, ça m'a momentanément calmé, mais c'est plus assez fort, alors j'ai changé 2 fois d'avatar (je les bricole moi-même) pour mon personnage à KI, et puis finalement j'ai replongé.
    Voila.


----------



## LeSqual (17 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as monté un new lit et tu a peur de le tester ?
> 
> je vois que tu as confiance dans tes montages !!!



Non non... i va très bien le lit...

C'est juste un contrat en tre lui et moi... Un squaly moving smilley contre une ou 2 nuit d'hébergement lors de son prochain passage en Suisse...

@Spyro: tes pages smilley son vide chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Non non... i va très bien le lit...
> 
> C'est juste un contrat en tre lui et moi... Un squaly moving smilley contre une ou 2 nuit d'hébergement lors de son prochain passage en Suisse...
> 
> @Spyro: tes pages smilley son vide chez moi





je me mefierais quand meme a la place de spyro      

remts tes lunettes, moi je vois bien les smiley sur la page du dragon !!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> @Spyro: tes pages smilley son vide chez moi



      Ben pas chez moi, ça doit être un problème temporaire d'accès :mouais:
   T'as essayé les autres pages du site (en tronquant l'URL) ? 
Ou c'est l'internet Suisse qu'est trop lent ? :rateau:
_AIE pas taper :casse:_


----------



## LeSqual (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas chez moi, ça doit être un problème temporaire d'accès :mouais:
> T'as essayé les autres pages du site (en tronquant l'URL) ?
> Ou c'est l'internet Suisse qu'est trop lent ? :rateau:
> _AIE pas taper :casse:_



Tu veux tronquer quoi????  

n'oublie pas que je suis juste un ch'ti nioubs...  :rose: 

Et internet Suisse n'est pas lent!!!    

 :rateau: 

(la page s'affiche... mais les cases restent vides.....?)


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (la page s'affiche... mais les cases restent vides.....?)


Ah bon, alors soit c'est un problème de CSS parce que ton navigateur est pourri (c'est toujours la faute du navigateur ), et y a moyen que j'allège un peu le bordel, soit je sais pas, mais des fois Safari il a du mal à afficher quand y a plein de gifs animés, redimensionner la fenêtre peut aider...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et internet Suisse n'est pas lent!!!



Eh non jeune padawan...  Internet Suisse c'est lent, en plus d'être très cher.  Mais ça, c'est un autre débat. Merci Swisscom.


----------



## LeSqual (17 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh non jeune padawan...  Internet Suisse c'est lent, en plus d'être très cher.  Mais ça, c'est un autre débat. Merci Swisscom.



JE NE SUIS PLUS UN JEUNE PADAWAN!!!!!!   

non?!? :rose: 

bon....

je sors....  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2004)

Jeune padawan un jour, jeune padawan toujours   
Demande à Tigrou


----------



## LeSqual (17 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Jeune padawan un jour, jeune padawan toujours
> Demande à Tigrou



Tu vas te brûler les ailes gentil petit dragon....   

tu as un smilley de Padawan?


----------



## coyita (26 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, au pluriel on devrait dire smilies. Tout est dans le titre quand-même.
> 
> Bon, y a pas tout le monde. Je n'ai pas réussi à en faire certains, j'en ai oublié d'autres... Dites-vous bien que ce n'est qu'un début.
> 
> ...




Bonjour ! Je n'arrive pas à les ouvrir ???? que faut-il faire ?


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Je n'arrive pas à les ouvrir ???? que faut-il faire ?


 Tu pourras pas...  
C'est juste que les liens sont morts


----------



## coyita (26 Décembre 2004)

Dommage !


----------



## Franswa (26 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Dommage !


 reviens quelques pages en arrière, tu trouveras des liens qui réunissent tous les smileys


----------



## Spyro (26 Décembre 2004)

Ou regarde dans ma signature


----------



## coyita (26 Décembre 2004)

Marrant ! mais on ne peut pas les extraire et ils sont déjà utilisés par des copains...


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ! mais on ne peut pas les extraire et ils sont déjà utilisés par des copains...


 Les extraire, que veux-tu dire par là ?
 Les télécharger ?
 Si, bien sûr, à condition d'enlever la balise 




 ! 
 Etant donné que ce sont des smileys personnalisés(par rapport à l'avatar, actuel ou passé, en général), il est évident que tu ne peux les reprendre à ton compte !


----------



## coyita (27 Décembre 2004)

merci !


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ! mais on ne peut pas les extraire et ils sont déjà utilisés par des copains...




Hello !  
Do you like disco ?


----------



## coyita (28 Décembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hello !
> Do you like disco ?



Plein d'humour. J'adore. Est-ce qu'on peut utiiiser tes smileys pour agrémenter des messages ? Et comment fait-on ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (28 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Plein d'humour. J'adore. Est-ce qu'on peut utiiiser tes smileys pour agrémenter des messages ? Et comment fait-on ?




Thank you !  
La liste des authors est sur l'index ! 
Si tu veux mettre un smiley, tu vas ici : http://www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/smileys/ (bookmark it !   ) et tu copy/paste ce qui est dans la case en haut à gauche !


----------



## coyita (28 Décembre 2004)

Merci, Jean-Claude


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (28 Décembre 2004)

coyita a dit:
			
		

> Merci, Jean-Claude




You're welcome, coyita !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

Mr spyro.
Je solicite de votre part l'examen de ma demande en vue de l'usinage du smiley personnalisé de moi même.
Dans l'attente d'une réponse favorable, je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer, Monsieur, l'expréssion de mes sentiments distingués.  

Voilà... Je pense que cette demande est maintenant en bonne et due forme...


----------



## LeSqual (2 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mr spyro.
> Je solicite de votre part l'examen de ma demande en vue de l'usinage du smiley personnalisé de moi même.
> Dans l'attente d'une réponse favorable, je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer, Monsieur, l'expréssion de mes sentiments distingués.
> 
> Voilà... Je pense que cette demande est maintenant en bonne et due forme...



Ta pas choisi le plus simple....    :rateau:   

'Va morfler le chti dragon....   

Bonne chance Spyro!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

moi je ne dit pas non a 
un new avatar pour 2005   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (2 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne dit pas non a
> un new avatar pour 2005   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



t'en as pas assez...?!?    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> t'en as pas assez...?!?    :mouais:



le mot *assez* n'est pas assimilé a une femme        :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mr spyro.


Non mais justement en postant ici il y a plein de gens qui peuvent y répondre. 
Et des gens beaucoup plus talentueux que moi !


----------



## duracel (2 Janvier 2005)

Où faut-il faire sa demande pour le smiley?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Où faut-il faire sa demande pour le smiley?



D'après ce que j'ai compris... c'est bien ici...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Janvier 2005)

vous pouvez aussi chercher des sites avec des gifs animés, copier l'url (quand c'est possible) et l'afficher avec votre message


----------



## Blytz (3 Janvier 2005)

Non rien.. c'est juste que je viens de retomber sur la photo de base de mon ancien avatar, et que personne ne savais ce que c'etait.. voila la photo


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est moche, je préfère ton nouvel avatar : beaucoup plus classe


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

Bon.
J'ai eu une idée.
Un truc comme ça qui m'est passé par la tête.
Et bêtement j'ai décidé de la mettre en application.

Alors voila, ça donne ça, avec l'aide de Poildep qui m'avait confectionné la tête de maure à ma demande jâdis.






Moi j'aime bien 
Maintenant faut faire une version avec la main sur l'oreille, façon chanteur de polyphonies   

---



			
				duracel a dit:
			
		

> Où faut-il faire sa demande pour le smiley?


Et tu veux quoi sur ton smiley ? Une pile ou une face ?  

_Ou un petit lapin rose ?   _


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien


Moi aussi.


----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2005)

spyro, tu es un maitre


----------



## LeSqual (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Bien joué!    :love:


----------



## macmarco (8 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> spyro, tu es un maitre


  Tout à fait d'accord !  









			
				xxxxx**!!-->V#*% a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors voila, ça donne ça, avec l'aide de Poildep qui m'avait confectionné la tête de maure à ma demande jâdis.



.......... Alors là....... 'Tain, les mecs, ..... J'en reste sans voix. :rose: Soyez oints de mille huiles sacrées et parfumées et que tous les emplumés de tous les paradis chantent vos louanges jusqu'à s'en pêter les cordes vocales...      Merci, c'est trop peu...


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors on va commencer par patoch' hein.
Ça, c'est une version un peu plus légère, ça fait moins "bougeotte" quoi.






(Accessoirement je m'aperçois que le fichier n'était point nommé très judicieusement).

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---​
Ensuite, j'a fait un essai de dessin de pile et là ça a donné ça: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais aussi ça: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je me suis dit qu'on pouvait le décliner de diverses façons.

Et puis j'ai eu une idée...

Et là...

LÀ !

J'ai craqué...

...


----------



## poildep (9 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> spyro, tu es un maitre


Ne sachant que dire d'autre, je cite Grug.


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

Quand vous aurez fini de vous moquez de ma petite taille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on va commencer par patoch' hein.
> Ça, c'est une version un peu plus légère, ça fait moins "bougeotte" quoi.



Ouaaaaaaaaah!.... C'est bien simple, je me sens comme un môme né en décembre... Noël et mon anniv qui se suivent...       :love:

Le côté bougeote et parler avec les mains correspond très bien à ma pomme.

"PACE E SALUTE" constitue une formule pour les fêtes de fin d'année (Paix et santé)... je le ressortirai pour la période en question.


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous aurez fini de vous moquez de ma petite taille



un véritable maître et quelques!!! ya rien à redire......    :rateau:    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep :rose: 

Désolé... Mais j'ai bonne mémoire


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

J'ai changé d'avatar. Je pourrais avoir de nouveaux smileys ? :rose:
Merchiiii :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'avatar. Je pourrais avoir de nouveaux smileys ? :rose:
> Merchiiii :love:


demande à ton petit dragon à casquette.


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> demande à ton petit dragon à casquette.


T'es jaloux de mon charme (mouarf) ou t'es fâché parce que j'étais pas d'accord avec ta façon de ranger les smileys ?  

Dis donc, macounette, il vient d'où ton navatar à propos ?  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'avatar. Je pourrais avoir de nouveaux smileys ? :rose:
> Merchiiii :love:



Comme ça, vite fait, un p'tit clin d'oeil !


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux de mon charme ?


*Oui ben ça va hein !!!!* 


   :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Oui ben ça va hein !!!!*


Tu veux ptet qu'on ouvre un thread "aidez moi à changer ma signature" exprès pour toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'avatar. Je pourrais avoir de nouveaux smileys ? :rose:
> Merchiiii :love:




hooooo       

et puis on dit a moi que je suis gonflée         :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooo
> 
> et puis on dit a moi que je suis gonflée         :love:


il parlait pas de seins


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> demande à ton petit dragon à casquette.


ooohhhhh mais c'est qu'il serait jaloux !  pas bien ça, y'en a pour toi aussi    un GROS POUTOU à toi mon charmant artiste :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux de mon charme (mouarf) ou t'es fâché parce que j'étais pas d'accord avec ta façon de ranger les smileys ?


Mais il est très zouli le site de smileys  



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, macounette, il vient d'où ton navatar à propos ?  :mouais:


Trouvé sur Xicons. ça s'appelle "Lovely Aliens" :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, vite fait, un p'tit clin d'oeil !


Ah oui, le volcan suisse  :love: merci toi


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooo
> 
> et puis on dit a moi que je suis gonflée         :love:


Hé l'aut hein   non seulement elle en a plusieurs, mais en plus en version "Noël" ! quelle jalouse       :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Et donc tu es une Disco girl ?


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et donc tu es une Disco girl ?


Chut ne le dis à personne


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me faire un smiley d'une petite fée bleue ? 
Merci d'avance si vous avez un peu de temps


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me faire un smiley d'une petite fée bleue ?
> Merci d'avance si vous avez un peu de temps



Avec plaisir, Gabi !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Un premier essai...




​


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

Superbe, Marco. 


_si je puis me permettre..._


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un premier essai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :love: service express


----------



## coyita (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> J'ai eu une idée.
> Un truc comme ça qui m'est passé par la tête.
> Et bêtement j'ai décidé de la mettre en application.
> ...


 Comment fais-tu çà ?


----------



## coyita (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> J'ai eu une idée.
> Un truc comme ça qui m'est passé par la tête.
> Et bêtement j'ai décidé de la mettre en application.
> ...


 Comment fais-tu çà, Patochman ?


----------



## Gabi (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un premier essai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love:Adopté ! :love:
Vraiment un grand merci Macamarco : c'est sympa de ta part


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> demande à ton petit dragon à casquette.



Ehhhh Ohhhh  C'est *MON* petit dragon à casquette!!!!!! 

Non mais!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ehhhh Ohhhh  C'est *MON* petit dragon à casquette!!!!!!



  ... (soupir) ...   

Euh ! moi aussi je peux me mettre deux bêtes palmes dans le dos et une casquette à la con !!!  

  ... salut Nexka !!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Gabi (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, Marco.
> 
> 
> _si je puis me permettre..._



Hé ! J'avais pas vu ton post ! Ouah, merci à tout les deux


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Mais vous êtes TOUS jaloux de mon charme ma parole !  
Même zebig, c'est dire !!!! 

PS: marco elle est superbe ! _et puis proportionnellement, je voudrais pas dire, mais elle a une de ces paires de... euh d'ailes bien sûr... _

PPS pour coyita: tout ça se fait avec les logiciels cités à l'occasion des 4 fois où cette question a déjà été posée dans ce thread (oui je tiens le compte ). Pour le smiley de patoch, c'était imageready. C'est facile de faire le rond qui bouge avec ça. _Mais à l'origine je voulais faire tourner le rond sur lui même, comme si il orbitait - non sm, zebig, pas de commentaires - autour de la tête, en lui montrant toujours la même face (chais pas si vous voyez), mais j'ai pas eu le courage... Un jour peut être _


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, Marco.
> 
> 
> _si je puis me permettre..._



Merci Mike ! 

Pas de problème ! 
Ca m'arrange, je savais pas trop comment faire pour animer les ailes et puis il était tard !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> :love:Adopté ! :love:
> Vraiment un grand merci Macamarco : c'est sympa de ta part



De rien, Gabi ! 
C'est mon petit hommage à ton joli conte !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: service express


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ... marco elle est superbe ! _et puis proportionnellement, je voudrais pas dire, mais elle a une de ces paires de... euh d'ailes bien sûr... _



Merci Spyro ! 
C'est toujours plus facile à dessiner, une belle paire.... :love:
Même si c'est mignon le style Birkin, à cette échelle-là, c'est mission impossible !


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

Superbe la petite fée  et en plus elle a les... formes de la clochette de Loisel   :love:

... je suis curieuse de savoir si vous arrivez au même résultat avec ma ptite surfeuse ?  si ce n'est pas abuser... :rose: seulement si vous en avez le temps et l'envie bien sûr :rose: et désolée si j'ai vexé quelqu'un ici hein... (poildep, Nexka) c'était tout à fait involontaire.


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe la petite fée  et en plus elle a les... formes de la clochette de Loisel   :love:
> 
> ... je suis curieuse de savoir si vous arrivez au même résultat avec ma ptite surfeuse ?  si ce n'est pas abuser... :rose: seulement si vous en avez le temps et l'envie bien sûr :rose: et désolée si j'ai vexé quelqu'un ici hein... (poildep, Nexka) c'était tout à fait involontaire.



Merci Macounette !   :love:
On va essayer !


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci Macounette !   :love:
> On va essayer !


merci ! ... :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> désolée si j'ai vexé quelqu'un ici hein... (poildep, Nexka) c'était tout à fait involontaire.


      
Les écoute pas, moi je t'autorise à m'appeler ton petit dragon à kaskette 
(Mais c'est k.a.s.k.e.t.t.e. hein )

J'ai sous la main une miniature de ton avatar pas tout à fait finie, mais j'ai plus trop le temps, alors à moins que je me couche très tard... faudra attendre la semaine prochaine ou MacMarco 

Sinon un vrai smiley de face qui danse c'est possible aussi, mais sous les mêmes conditions


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les écoute pas, moi je t'autorise à m'appeler ton petit dragon à kaskette
> (Mais c'est k.a.s.k.e.t.t.e. hein )
> 
> J'ai sous la main une miniature de ton avatar pas tout à fait finie, mais j'ai plus trop le temps, alors à moins que je me couche très tard... faudra attendre la semaine prochaine ou MacMarco
> ...



Si tu as commencé, ce n'est peut-être pas la peine que je m'y mette, sinon tu auras travaillé pour rien...
Au moins pour le smiley.
Pour celui qui danse, on peut attendre que tu aies fini le premier et si tu manques de temps, je m'y collerai ! 
Je pense que Macounette aura la patience d'attendre !


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as commencé, ce n'est peut-être pas la peine que je m'y mette, sinon tu auras travaillé pour rien...
> Au moins pour le smiley.
> Pour celui qui danse, on peut attendre que tu aies fini le premier et si tu manques de temps, je m'y collerai !
> Je pense que Macounette aura la patience d'attendre !


 Quel travail d'équipe. :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai sous la main une miniature de ton avatar pas tout à fait finie, mais j'ai plus trop le temps, alors à moins que je me couche très tard... faudra attendre la semaine prochaine ou MacMarco


Pas de soucis !  



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Macounette aura la patience d'attendre !


Oui, bien sûr ! :love:
Merciiiiiii à toi _mon petit dragon à k.a.s.k.e.t.t.e._   :love: et bisous aussi à tous les jaloux(ses) :love:  
Youpiii je m'en réjouis


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro. 
 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco. 
 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep. _


J'attends de pouvoir me venger... :love: vilaine machine


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quel travail d'équipe. :love:




ouais  moi là je dis BRAVO !!!  :love: 


ben quoi, je suis émue, ça arrive :rose:


----------



## Macounette (21 Janvier 2005)

'ttendez de voir le résultat... :love: je laisse à Spyro le soin de le publier :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Oooooooooooh tu vas me faire rougir  






Vala 

_Vous noterez qu'il a un gel qui tient bien _


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooooooh tu vas me faire rougir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe, Spyro !!!


----------



## Apca (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo ! C'est super ! 

Au faite, c'est quoi la marque du gel ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Au faite, c'est quoi la marque du gel ?



WebO, le gel des modos©


----------



## Apca (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> WebO, le gel des modos©



Et je peut le trouvé où ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Et je peut le trouvé où ?



Si Sa Majesté passe dans le coin...


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Hop !
Une promesse faite à Naru il y a un moment !   
La version disco, à suivre... 






​


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon allez, Spyro, je te le mets ici aussi le smiley *discowizz* d'amokouille !  




​


----------



## Macounette (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oooooooooooh tu vas me faire rougir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


supeeeeerbe       
merci beaucoup tout plein    mon petit dragon à _kaskette_ :love:


----------



## Macounette (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> WebO, le gel des modos©


... vivivi des modos *suisses* qui plus est


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> supeeeeerbe
> merci beaucoup tout plein    mon petit dragon à _kaskette_ :love:




La elle me cherche...     :hein:   

Et ce qui m'inquiéte encore plus c'est qu'elle vole!!!     


Euh....  Spyro  Tu m'expliques????  


 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La elle me cherche...     :hein:
> 
> Et ce qui m'inquiéte encore plus c'est qu'elle vole!!!
> 
> ...


 Laisse-tomber Nexka.  Viens avec moi, va. Je vais te faire plein de smilies.    :love:


----------



## Macounette (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La elle me cherche...     :hein:


Ben... c'est lui qui m'a dit que je pouvais l'appeller mon petit dragon à kaskette 
veux pas semer la zizanie dans les ménages, moi 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et ce qui m'inquiéte encore plus c'est qu'elle vole!!!


oui, mais chez moi c'est pas naturel, comme chez toi :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben... c'est lui qui m'a dit que je pouvais l'appeller mon petit dragon à kaskette
> veux pas semer la zizanie dans les ménages, moi




Vi vi j'ai bien vu...  


C'est bien pour ça que c'est a lui que je demande des explications...  :mouais:  :mouais: Spyro???    :hein:  :mouais: 



Merci Poildep :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Pffffffff les fées hein je crois que c'est encore Loisel qui les connait le mieux  :hein: 
Eeeeeeenfin...


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff les fées hein je crois que c'est encore Loisel qui les connait le mieux  :hein:
> Eeeeeeenfin...


Il a eu peur que j'y pique sa Nexka, le dragon ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hihi ! Quelle vitesse !


Beh en fait ça n'attendait plus que d'être posté.


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro, quand tu m'a dit que tu voulais la même 




en noir...​ 


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff les fées hein je crois que c'est encore Loisel qui les connait le mieux  :hein:
> Eeeeeeenfin...



J'avais pas pigé ! :rateau:   



Okaaaaaaayyyyyy !!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff les fées hein je crois que c'est encore Loisel qui les connait le mieux  :hein:
> Eeeeeeenfin...



C'est qui cette Loisel???  :hein:  :mouais:   

Enfin merci :love:

Mais juste deux petits trucs... Je suis noire pas grise  et puis _J'ai des petits seins...._   :rose:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui cette Loisel???  :hein:  :mouais:


     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui cette Loisel???  :hein:  :mouais:



Loisel est un dessinateur de BD (Quête de l'oiseau du temps, Peter Pan ...) ... 

(J'espère ne pas être rentré les deux pieds dans le plat de l'humour second degré ...   )


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> et puis _J'ai des petits seins...._   :rose:


La fée que Spyro t'a fait aussi. A peine 8 pixels de tour de poitrine.


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Loisel est un dessinateur de BD (Quête de l'oiseau du temps, Peter Pan ...) ...
> 
> (J'espère ne pas être rentré les deux pieds dans le plat de l'humour second degré ...   )



Arfff  

N'essaie pas de defendre Spyro!!  Je sais trés bien que Peter Pan a été écrit par Sir James Barrie !!!!  Et non par cette soit disant Loisel!!!


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais juste deux petits trucs... Je suis noire pas grise


C'est à cause du contraste, et puis d'façon c'est un essai, et puis j'ai jamais dit que c'était toi et puis les filles c'est jamais content et puis chuis sûr que t'as fait exprès de choisir un avatar impossible alors à l'avenir t'auras qu'à demander à ton _cher poildep_ qui est si serviable :hein:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai des petits seins...._   :rose:


Je sais :love: :love: :love: :love:


_Je rappelle, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, que Clochette, dans le Peter Pan de Loisel, est une chipie insupportable et jalouse, et dans le dernier album, eh bien, je ne voudrais pas dévoiler ce qui s'y passe, mais en tout cas c'est pas une comparaison flateuse._


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> Une promesse faite à Naru il y a un moment !
> La version disco, à suivre...
> 
> ...



Domô arigatô Macmarco sensei


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Domô arigatô Macmarco sensei


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause du contraste, et puis d'façon c'est un essai, et puis j'ai jamais dit que c'était toi et puis les filles c'est jamais content et puis chuis sûr que t'as fait exprès de choisir un avatar impossible alors à l'avenir t'auras qu'à demander à ton _cher poildep_ qui est si serviable :hein:
> 
> Je sais :love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...




Une dispute d'amoureux !!!  
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Naaaaaaaaan, tu crois?


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Etant une pop-star, j'ai mes gardes du corps ,
pour que mes fans s'approchent pas trop :love::love:,
mais quand ils me collent trop, il faut que je les mette KO :rateau::rateau:.

Ce soir, je vais à une remise de prix ,
je vais encore rafler le tout 
et les autres seront jaloux .


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Je rappelle, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris, que Clochette, dans le Peter Pan de Loisel, est une chipie insupportable et jalouse, et dans le dernier album, eh bien, je ne voudrais pas dévoiler ce qui s'y passe, mais en tout cas c'est pas une comparaison flateuse._



Non mais je te permet pas de dire du mal de ma cousine Clochette!!!   


_Bien que ce soit vrai que c'est une chipie jalouse...  :hein: Je me souviens, une fois, alors que j'avais juste passé la soirée à "discuter"   avec Peter, elle m'a teint mes beaux  cheveux  blancs et soyeux en rose bonbon!!!    Essayez d'être maléfique avec des cheveux rose!!! J'ai dut me mettre en arret maladie pendant cinq semaines!!!  _


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Bien que ce soit vrai que c'est une chipie jalouse...  :hein:  _



"Chipie" n'est pas vraiment le mot que j'utiliserai...  

Telle est la nature des fées : leur lumiére, belle et chaude nous attire, mais en même temps nous aveugle, car n'oublions pas que les fées sont créées par les hommes et donc que leur nature profonde est la même que celle des hommes : mauvaise.
Et si l'homme est doué de raison pour réfreiner cet instinct primordial, ce n'est pas le cas des fées, êtres trop simples, trop primaires, qui ne se servent de leur pouvoir de séduction que pour mieux nous faire mal.
Et elles ont réussi : l'imaginaire populaire voit les fées comme des êtres adorables, bons. Mais suivez ce conseil, si un jour vous rencontrez une fée : méfiez-vous, elle vous ressemble.


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> des fées, êtres trop simples, trop primaires,




Euhhhh  :mouais:  :mouais: Je rêve ou tu me traites d'être simple et primaire là????  :hein:


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Excusez-moi, mais sous votre casque, je ne vois pas votre visage.


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Ah le casque !!!   vi pardon, c'est pour la révolution!!! 

La voilà sans le casque....  






Mais bon ton couplet sur le fait que les fées soient mauvaises de me dérange pas, vu que je suis une fée maléfique!!!    :love: A la différence de mes cousines je le cache pas moi


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon ton couplet sur le fait que les fées soient mauvaises de me dérange pas, vu que je suis une fée maléfique!!!   :love: A la différence de mes cousines je le cache pas moi



Héhé, je vois : enfin une qui assume sa vraie nature...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Janvier 2005)

Regardez ce que j'ai fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est mon premier 

C'est le premier hein


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Regardez ce que j'ai fait
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vraiment tres bien  :love:  :love: 

bravooooooooooo


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vraiment tres bien  :love:  :love:
> 
> bravooooooooooo



merci de ton encouragement   :love:

voilà la v2


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Héhé, tu t'amuses bien DidjéFox. 

Bon, suite à un MP d'arico qui ne trouve plus son smiley, et ne le trouvant pas chez Spyro, je n'ai pas d'autre choix que le reposter ici (ayant un problème d'accès à mon serveur, je ne peux poster des images que par pièce jointe.)


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ne le trouvant pas chez Spyro


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles


 pfff, tu vas encore me faire perdre de la crédibilité dans ma carrière naissante de politicien !


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

mais c'est qui ce poildep dont tout le monde parle ??


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas moi !


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

Tient c'est vrai, j'en ai pas de smiley moi


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

T'as pas du le mériter


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du le mériter



Pour quelle raison ? :hein: :rateau:


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pour quelle raison ? :hein: :rateau:


Parce que tu ne me soutiens pas dans la révolution.  Et puis d'abord, un smiley ça se demande poliment. 

Mais je sais me montrer clément.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

C'est qui Clément ??


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

Malgré ta fougue révolutionnaire, tu as su mettre tes ennemies de coté. Soit dit en passant, va faire un tour du coté de révolution, parce que là, ni Amok ni toi ne maîtrisiez le flooding constant.


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Janvier 2005)

...c'est quoi cette sombre histoire de Révolution


----------



## Malkovitch (25 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est quoi cette sombre histoire de Révolution



pas compris moi non plus. ils parlent de révoltution contre un type là amoque je l'ai jamais vu et comme Bass je sais pas qui sait.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> pas compris moi non plus. ils parlent de révoltution contre un type là amoque je l'ai jamais vu et comme Bass je sais pas qui sait.


 Amok et Bass, c'est la même personne...


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Amok et Bass, c'est la même personne...


Ah non, y en a un qui crame mieux que l'autre


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro...


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Meuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, Grumff est passé ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Toute la collection

Les anciens (par les couturiers du pixel poildep et, je crois, macmarco)








Les nouveaux (par votre serviteur*), aussi appelés "sélection minichat"









​



*ça veut dire moi quand on veut
faire style le mec qui parle bien​


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toute la collection
> 
> Les anciens (par les couturiers du pixel poildep et, je crois, macmarco)
> 
> ...



Il me soigne le Spyro!   
Tous les jours j'essaie de te bouler et la machine ne veut pas... mais patience... :casse:


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Bon alors Goulven des fois il traîne sur le minichat (ne nie pas !)
Et alors des fois eh bien il a du mal à savoir comment réagir quand je dis un truc alors voila, ça c'est pour l'aider:


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

Pour l'anniversaire de Naru, je lui ai fait son smiley disco :




​


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors Goulven des fois il traîne sur le minichat (ne nie pas !)


Le mini-chat? Je sais même pas de quoi tu parles! :love: 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et alors des fois eh bien il a du mal à savoir comment réagir quand je dis un truc alors voila, ça c'est pour l'aider:


Je prends note et vais aller faire un tour sur ce ... tu dis comment? mini-truc?   
Merci Spyro de me soigner comme ça, mais bon, t'es quand même parfois un peu


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

seulement parfois ??


----------



## House M.D. (4 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'anniversaire de Naru, je lui ai fait son smiley disco :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Snifff... Merci... que d'émotions


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> seulement parfois ??


étonnant n'est-ce pas ? C'est comme si on disait : "Bassman est _parfois_ con". :love:


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2005)

Ca marche pas ca, Bassman est toujours con; je sais je le connais


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'ai mis à jour ce bidule: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et autant je trouve qu'il fait moins "pic-vert", autant je trouve qu'on a l'impression qu'il a enfilé une chaussette, ou qu'il essaie lui aussi de piedléphoner à Nexka. :hein:

Je devrais ptet mettre juste la main, comme dans le "coucou" :mouais:

Bref, je reverrai ça quand j'aurai dormi


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai mis à jour ce bidule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai mis à jour ce bidule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je piedléphone pas en chaussettes, je piedléphone pied nu!!    Je piednuléphone, c'est pas le même réseau


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je piedléphone pas en chaussettes, je piedléphone pied nu!!    Je piednuléphone, c'est pas le même réseau




je me demande qui de nous 2  doit aller chez l'orthophoniste       :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je piedléphone pas en chaussettes, je piedléphone pied nu!!    Je piednuléphone, c'est pas le même réseau


t'es sûr que c'est pas les autres qui n'aiment pas te faire la bise ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'ai rajouté (juste) un doigt mais du coup on a un peu l'impression qu'il se tire une balle dans la tête... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Dans la suite de la collection hivers du minichat, modèles féminins 









​


----------



## Apca (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Terrible celui-là !  

Dommage que ca n'irai pas pour ma plante, elle n'a pas de bras...


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Terrible celui-là !


J'ai fait que des copier-coller hein 


			
				Apca a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que ca n'irai pas pour ma plante, elle n'a pas de bras...


Pas de bras, pas de cho... euh...

T'es sûr que tu peux pas faire un effort, bouge un peu pour voir ?
Allez, me fais pas croire que t'es dur de la feuille 






Voiiiila, c'est mieux


----------



## Apca (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait que des copier-coller hein
> Pas de bras, pas de cho... euh...
> 
> T'es sûr que tu peux pas faire un effort, bouge un peu pour voir ?
> ...



Rannnnn punaise merci vraiment !!!  :love: 

Il est terrible   

MERKI !


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2005)

Ils sont trop beaux les smileys "coucou" :love: :rose: vous croyez que je pourrais en avoir un, moi aussi ? :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Février 2005)

c'est vrai que la série coucou est marrante


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dans la suite de la collection hivers du minichat, modèles féminins
> 
> 
> 
> ...







merci merci merci merci !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  



j'ai pas exageré avec les bisoux ? :rose: ....je voudrais pas croirer  ...si si....elle, tu sais ......


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci merci merci merci !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai pas exageré avec les bisoux ? :rose: ....je voudrais pas croirer  ...si si....elle, tu sais ......



Oui??? De qui tu parles???


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui??? De qui tu parles???


t'as vu ça Nexka ? Spyro fait des smilies coucou à tout le monde. Et toi, rien du tout.


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu ça Nexka ? Spyro fait des smilies coucou à tout le monde. Et toi, rien du tout.



Oui oui j'ai vu....  :hein: Merci de retourner le couteau dans la plaie Poldep    :mouais: 



_Puis de toute façon je m'en fiche de ses smilies moi _


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

_Parce que bon, hein,  pour de vrai, ça sert à quoi un smiley!!!! C'est vrai ça!!!  _  :hein:


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Parce que bon, hein,  pour de vrai, ça sert à quoi un smiley!!!! C'est vrai ça!!!  _  :hein:


 ben, à faire joli dans sa signature.


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

_Puis bon, vu que tout le monde en a un smiley "coucou" moi je me distingue justement!! Vu que j'en ai pas!!! _   :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Parce que bon, hein,  pour de vrai, ça sert à quoi un smiley!!!! C'est vrai ça!!!  _  :hein:


un bouquet de fleurs non plus, ça sert à rien.


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben, à faire joli dans sa signature.



Elle est trés bien comme elle est ma signature!!!   


Bon je vais me coucher moi...    Au lieu de dire des conneries 



Spyro, te casses pas la tête, je plaisante, mes smilies que j'ai déjà me suffise, je les adore  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Moi je veux bien, mais comme je l'ai déjà dit, t'as qu'à pas choisir exprès un avatar trop dur à mettre en smiley


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

Arfff   

MDR!!  Petite précison: Poldep vient de me bouler, avec en commentaire un smiley de lui qui fait coucou


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben, à faire joli dans sa signature.


Ou à faire coucou dans le minichat  (demande à Goulven, il t'expliquera  )



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elle est trés bien comme elle est ma signature!!!


Ça c'est bien vrai 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, te casse pas la tête, je plaisante, mes smilies que j'ai déjà me suffise, je les adore  :love:  :love:  :love:


C'est pas toi qui décide. 
Je fais les smileys que je veux si je veux, pour mon propre plaisir ludique (oui moi je mettrais ImageReady au rayon Jeux Video à la FLAQUE), et aussi parce que les voir dans vos signatures ne manque jamais de faire un petit pincement agréable à mon ego surdimensionné.
   

C'est pour ça que je guette avec plaisir tes posts et ceux de macounette, ou encore de Duracel (mais je le vois pas souvent lui) par exemple.   

Enfin, un jour j'aimerais bien faire la version avec le drapeau qui vole au vent...


----------



## Macounette (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je guette avec plaisir tes posts et ceux de macounette, ou encore de Duracel (mais je le vois pas souvent lui) par exemple.


Tiens, je poste ici rien que pour te faire plaisir  :love:
Et je te dis pas l'air qu'elle aura ma signature lorsque j'aurai aussi un smiley coucou


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Hello,
Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait faire un smiley de mon avatar ? Ca doit pas être facile... Si quelqu'un a le temps et l'envie : un grand merci d'avance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait faire un smiley de mon avatar ? Ca doit pas être facile... Si quelqu'un a le temps et l'envie : un grand merci d'avance



T'inquiètes... Tu t'adresses à des petits gars très compétents qui méritent des CdB à la pelle...


----------



## Apca (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello,








 Salut


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait faire un smiley de mon avatar ? Ca doit pas être facile...


En effet 







on ne reconnait plus vraiment le syle de Loisel, mais bon...


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En effet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Comment t'as pu faire un truc aussi joli avec quelques pixels ?!! 
Merci beaucoup 
T'es vraiment doué !! 

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep._


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as pu faire un truc aussi joli avec quelques pixels ?!!
> Merci beaucoup
> T'es vraiment doué !!




Tout à fait d'accord ! 





> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep._




C'est fait !


----------



## Macounette (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as pu faire un truc aussi joli avec quelques pixels ?!!


Pareil, je suis impressionnée !



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep._


Je l'ai fait à ta place


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Moi je voudrais bien faire coucou aussi...


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

A sa demande, voici la version orange de la fée de Gabi :




​


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A sa demande, voici la version orange de la fée de Gabi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux smileys dans la même journée : j'suis gâté ! *Merci beaucoup Macmarco 

*_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Deux smileys dans la même journée : j'suis gâté ! *Merci beaucoup Macmarco
> 
> *_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._




De rien !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu ça Nexka ? Spyro fait des smilies coucou à tout le monde. Et toi, rien du tout.






tu es parfait pour la paix du menage.....


rappele-toi a moi le jour que j'ai besoin d'un juge de paix familiale


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Bon et puis hein, elle a beau dire, ça lui fera _(peut-être)_ plaisir  :love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Comme c'est gentil :love: :love: Merci 



_Comme quoi il y en a qui y arrive à représenter mes avatars, je cite "trop dur à mettre en smilies"_


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Comme quoi il y en a qui y arrive à représenter mes avatars, je cite "trop dur à mettre en smilies"_


Oui enfin c'était avant que tu changes, ça


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Roberto a dit:
			
		

> Spyro a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > Waldgänger


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin c'était avant que tu changes, ça


il y a eu un après.  Même toi, tu  sembles l'avoir oublié*. L'est pas dans tes pages. :hein:  :mouais:


_pourtant, c'était pas mal..._   








*_pas moi_


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rappele-toi a moi le jour que j'ai besoin d'un juge de paix familiale


c'est déjà prévu ?  ben t'as raison, appelle-moi. Tout sera réglé très vite.  _bon, pour la garde des enfants, c'est pas gagné._


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup


de rien  Tu avais bien précisé qu'on devait avoir le temps et l'envie.... Loisel, ça donne envie de trouver le temps. :love:


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il y a eu un après.  Même toi, tu sembles l'avoir oublié


Oh non, mais elle est légèrement surdimensionnée par rapport aux autres, ça lui fait une grosse tête, après c'est elle qui va me la faire (la tête, faut suivre hein). Et puis tout en noir comme ça, sans bouche, ça limite les expressions, même que pour faire coucou elle est obligée d'enfiler des gants blancs, takavoir:




​ 
_hum_

Alors que par exemple y en a un autre eh bien il regarde ptet pas le lecteur en face, mais il a des couleurs plus variées, et lui aussi il a des cheveux même alors hein takavoir.






  -     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
_
Non mais en vrai hein il est très bien son avatar à Nexka, et puis j'aime bien les fées moi (je l'ai ptet déjà dit ?  )_


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

Spyro, ce serait abusé de te demandeer un avatar qui sifflote comme ça   et un qui fait comme ça :affraid:

limite si j'abusais un qui fait  :mouais:  et  :love: 


Mais ça fait peut être beaucoup...


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, ce serait abusé de te demandeer un avatar qui sifflote comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouaip, c'est clair que ça fait beaucoup, j'ai pas que ça à faire moi, et puis c'est pas gratuit hein, faut le mériter, ça se paie ! Alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire. :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2005)

Arfffff MDR    


J'adore celui là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca lui va trop bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, c'est clair que ça fait beaucoup, j'ai pas que ça à faire moi, et puis c'est pas gratuit hein, faut le mériter, ça se paie ! Alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire. :rateau:


Ca te va? 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas!!!!!    
Je te boule dès que la machine me laisse faire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca te va?





tres bon choix   ...paix calme et volupté  :love:


----------



## Xman (9 Février 2005)

appelez moi Fred 

Et allez un encouragement


----------



## Nexka (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca te va?
> 
> Merci beaucoup en tout cas!!!!!
> Je te boule dès que la machine me laisse faire



Personnelement je trouve ça un peu trop clinquant..  :hein: Je préfère  Le Hilton à choisir    :love:    


_Avec jacousi dans la salle de bain si possible  , et une cheminée!! _ :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

>


Ohla il est encore plus excité que JPTK celui là   :hein:


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

eh "pouelde" faudrait que tu me r'fasse le mien


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Bon, juste histoire de tenir à jour ma liste...

J'ai juste eu envie de le faire: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai fait une promesse:


----------



## Macounette (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puis hein, elle a beau dire, ça lui fera _(peut-être)_ plaisir  :love:


super-méga-génial :love: :love: 
t'es un pro, Spyro   merci_ BEAU.COUP  _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, juste histoire de tenir à jour ma liste...
> 
> 
> J'ai fait une promesse:






MERCI  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

A la demande de robertav, tous les liens en: www.spyroland.net/albums/macge/smileys/ sont désormais également accessibles en www.spyroland.net/s/ afin de réduire la taille des liens pour pouvoir en mettre des tonnes dans vos signatures.

Je peux aussi trouver un moyen de réduire les noms des fichiers, mais plus tard si y a de la demande  (et après venez pas vous plaindre si les pages sont longues à charger  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

merci spyro  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je vais de ce pas a la charge de ma signature


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, juste histoire de tenir à jour ma liste...
> 
> J'ai juste eu envie de le faire:
> 
> ...



Génial


----------



## goonie (11 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,
Petite question très bète  :rose: 
Comment fait-on pour inclure un smiley dans la signature ?
Je l'avais dit : très bète


----------



## goonie (11 Février 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Petite question très bète  :rose:
> Comment fait-on pour inclure un smiley dans la signature ?
> Je l'avais dit : très bète


Oopps !!!
Rectification, mon petit gif comme tous ceux que je vois dans votre signature.
Il est présent sur le site de Spyro mais après je coince. :rose:


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Oopps !!!
> Rectification, mon petit gif comme tous ceux que je vois dans votre signature.
> Il est présent sur le site de Spyro mais après je coince. :rose:



En fait tu fais comme si tu mettais une image dans ta signature, sauf que l'image c'est le smiley...
En clair tu copies l'adresse de la page du smiley entre les balises [ img] et [ /img]. Tu enleves les espaces surtout!!!   

Voila..


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Oopps !!!
> Rectification, mon petit gif comme tous ceux que je vois dans votre signature.
> Il est présent sur le site de Spyro mais après je coince. :rose:


Pffffffffffffffffffffffffff



			
				tout en haut sur mon site a dit:
			
		

> Pour inclure un smiley dans un message ou votre signature,
> cliquer sur la case en haut à gauche du smiley, copier et coller.



Un coup de main: http://www.spyroland.net/s/index.php5?select=goonie

Par contre il bouge pas :mouais:
Il est cassé ? 

Quelqu'un a l'original ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

> Posté par goonie
> 
> Bonsoir,
> Petite question très bète
> ...





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu fais comme si tu mettais une image dans ta signature, sauf que l'image c'est le smiley...
> En clair tu copies l'adresse de la page du smiley entre les balises [ img] et [ /img]. Tu enleves les espaces surtout!!!
> 
> Voila..



et oublie pas de donner des points disco a la demoiselle


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu fais comme si tu mettais une image dans ta signature, sauf que l'image c'est le smiley...
> En clair tu copies l'adresse de la page du smiley entre les balises [ img] et [ /img]. Tu enleves les espaces surtout!!!
> 
> Voila..



Il me semble aussi que ça marche avec les smileys en palette flottante


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de main: http://www.spyroland.net/s/index.php5?select=goonie
> 
> Par contre il bouge pas :mouais:
> Il est cassé ?
> ...





il a pris froid et la neige l'a rouillé : un peu d'huile et sa repart


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Polom polom polom   











Bon et puis j'ai encore essayé un "mackie de l'opera" mais comme personne ne le reconnait c'est toujours pas terrible. Enfin bon d'habitude on utilise bien des smileys qui ne ressemblent à personne...






Notez que pour les smileys "in love" je propose plusieurs modèles  (les modèles ne sont pas de moi).


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2005)

waou t'es laché sur fabien en ce moment, j'en connais une qui va etre jalouse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

J'ai lu les 5 premières pages sans trouver la réponse : qu'est-ce qu'un smiley dans son format (taille, type...) je peux me lancer avec toshop ? Je compte décliner ma charentaise en autant d'émoticones... sans prétendre être un pilier du bar, bien sûr.  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu les 5 premières pages sans trouver la réponse : qu'est-ce qu'un smiley dans son format (taille, type...) je peux me lancer avec toshop ? Je compte décliner ma charentaise en autant d'émoticones... sans prétendre être un pilier du bar, bien sûr.  :rateau:


Un fichier png ou gif (animé ou non) tout simplement. Je ne fais pratiquement que des gifs, par soucis d'homogénéité (et y a pas de png animés). _Tu aurais trouvé la réponse en faisant "enregistrer l'image sous" _

En ce qui me concerne, je fais les smileys statiques sous toshop et les animés sous imageready.
Plus quelques uns avec gimp à la pause déjeuner au boulot   
C'est vraiment le pied avec les logiciels adobe, une fois qu'on les maîtrise (et qu'on connait leurs défauts).

Bon courage pour ta charentaise 
N'hésite pas à demander des conseils


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Hum grug ?


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je fais les smileys que je veux si je veux, pour mon propre plaisir ludique (oui moi je mettrais ImageReady au rayon Jeux Video à la FLAQUE), et aussi parce que les voir dans vos signatures ne manque jamais de faire un petit pincement agréable à mon ego surdimensionné.




Mais je prends les commandes quand même va 

Pour ce qui est du smiley de Fabien, c'est par pur plaisir, c'est très intéressant de travailler ce smiley coloré et asymétrique


----------



## goonie (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il bouge pas :mouais:
> Il est cassé ?
> 
> Quelqu'un a l'original ?


Bonjour Spyro,
Il ne bouge pas, c'est normal  car j'ai eu le temps de créer le gif. Pas fait plus depuis.

Merci encore


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Spyro,
> Il ne bouge pas, c'est normal  car j'ai eu le temps de créer le gif. Pas fait plus depuis.
> 
> Merci encore


Ah ok, je croyais.
Bah d'autres auront le temps


----------



## goonie (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah d'autres auront le temps


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> waou t'es laché sur fabien en ce moment, j'en connais une qui va etre jalouse



Non non ça va, parce que en fait c'est la faute à mon avatar qui est trop dur à dessiner   blablablabla.... Et que en plus je fais esprés de mettre des avatars trop dur à dessiner blablablablabla    


Mais bon c'est clair que j'ai bien remarqué que Fabien il a sa propre pallette de smilies complete lui


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puis j'ai encore essayé un "mackie de l'opera" mais comme personne ne le reconnait c'est toujours pas terrible. Enfin bon d'habitude on utilise bien des smileys qui ne ressemblent à personne...



je l'aime bien moi


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'aime bien moi


C'est le principal


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon c'est clair que j'ai bien remarqué que Fabien il a sa propre pallette de smilies complete lui


Voui mais lui il a pas ça:






:love: :love:


_J'ai trouvé comment on fait un drapeau qui ondule   _


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui mais lui il a pas ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[mode nexka qui chipote] mais le sabre il fait pas assez lumineux[/mode nexka qui chipote]

je sors ?


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Rhoooo il est trop bien fait    :love:  :love:  :love:   

T'en fait pas pour le vent, yen a bcp sur la cote Basque    

Merci :love: :love: il est trop bien!!! 





Mackie??  :mouais: Kes t'entends par là??? Que je suis du genre raleuse???  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mackie??  :mouais: Kes t'entends par là??? Que je suis du genre raleuse???  :hein:  :mouais:



non que j'ai envie de sortir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui mais lui il a pas ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







super  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

:rose: 
Merci Spyrounet..  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2005)




----------



## Apca (17 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Ca devient de mieux en mieux les petits smiley


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Superbe, Tibo !   :love:
Bravo !  :style:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





et oppppppp dans la signature !!!


merciiii    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (17 Février 2005)

et moi c quand que jaurais drois a mon smiley hein !!!!!! 
snif snifFrown


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

Vous aimez le nescafé ?

Ah pardon !!! C'était _"Nexka fée"_, au temps pour moi...  :rateau:   

_Oui je sais c'est un jeu de mots pourri, alors je laisse la parole à notre mackie de l'opéra préféré..._


----------



## Malkovitch (17 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> et moi c quand que jaurais drois a mon smiley hein !!!!!!
> snif snifFrown



pas moi. ou alors qu'a main levé.


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

*MAis il est trop fort ce Spyro....* :love: 

 tu vois bien que je ne t'en veux pas....  Bonne nuit ....  smack....


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu vois bien que je ne t'en veux pas...


Mais c'est moi qui t'en veux, tu me pourris mes messages d'état dans iChat   

_Disez lui, vous, que c'est méchant  _


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

il manquait un petit fab :


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fabuleux!
Et hop, dans la signature!

Je dois être le membre de Macge qui a le plus de smileys à son effigie!!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être le membre de Macge qui a le plus de smileys à son effigie!!!


Presque  

_Très joli travail Grug _


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Ze crois que z'ai vu passer une diablotine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ze crois que z'ai vu passer une diablotine




superrrrrrr       :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ze crois que z'ai vu passer une diablotine


elle en a de la corne elle a du prendre de ces peches


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ze crois que z'ai vu passer une diablotine




:rose:

:love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

Beau travail !


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

Dans la collection mini-chat, après recherche documentaire menée par l'intéressé, voici:






C'est le même principe que son avatar   



_Les plus observateurs comprendront..._


----------



## abba zaba (6 Mars 2005)

Vous devriez donner gnagnagnagnagna... 

Allez, en guise de boules vertes :


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

Très joli comme d'hab, Spyro


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

provocateur       

bravooooo spyro   :love:  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2005)

Excellent !!!   j'aurais besoin d'une release moi....


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

Bon alors dans la liste d'attente il y a:
- theozdevil
- magnus Wislander (qui n'a pas osé poster ici )
- IceandFire qui ne sait plus quoi se mettre 


Et j'attends toujours une collection "à main levée" par Malkovitch


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors dans la liste d'attente il y a:
> - theozdevil
> - magnus Wislander (qui n'a pas osé poster ici )
> - IceandFire qui ne sait plus quoi se mettre
> ...




tous mes encouragement....pas faciles ces avatars !!!   :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et j'attends toujours une collection "à main levée" par Malkovitch



C'est un boulot ingrat  je ne fais que les miens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2005)

PS: pour les autres il faudra attendre un peu  Merci


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

Hop !
Pour l'annouf' de Bilbo ! 




​


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



 :love:




_ Il est vraiment gâté _


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> Pour l'annouf' de Bilbo !
> 
> 
> ...


:love: :love: :love: :love: 

Je suis gâté. :rose: 

À+


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

euh ... et moi ? puis-je espérer un smiley à l'image de mon avatar ? siouplé ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hop !
> Pour l'annouf' de Bilbo !
> 
> 
> ...





et en avant pour un  voilet dansant !!!!  

bravoooooo marco  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Bon alors on met à jour les demandes  :

 - theozdevil
 - magnus Wislander (qui n'a pas osé poster ici )
 - IceandFire qui ne sait plus quoi se mettre 
- pixelemon qui perd toujours son string 


_Moi j'ai commencé à réfléchir à aucun  :rateau: _


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

pas simple en effet     ..... vous connaissez mes gouts en matière de musique, je suis photographe dans le monde musicale et j'ai un petit bouledogue français noir (qui vient de se rappeler à moi en laissant une empreinte odorante )
voilà....


----------



## joanes (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on met à jour les demandes  :



Je n'osais jusqu'ici formuler cette demande, mais comme je vois que tu y réponds de bonne grace  
Serait-il possible mon cher Spyro, d'avoir un petit smiley, s'il te plait


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible mon cher Spyro, d'avoir un petit smiley, s'il te plait


Je vais finir par rougir, c'est quand même le tradada de poildep ici  
(_Mike, si tu nous regardes _)

C'est vrai que je prends beaucoup de place dans ce tradada dernièrement et je m'en excuse (parce que je vais pas attendre que ce soient les autres qui m'en excusent), mais je rappelle que ma spécialité c'est surtout le copier-coller. 

Moi j'aimerais bien voir des petits nouveaux smiler, on se moquera pas, promis


----------



## poildep (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (_Mike, si tu nous regardes _)


----------



## poildep (9 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pas simple en effet     ..... vous connaissez mes gouts en matière de musique


une Bjork ressemblante, c'est pas facile, c'est sûr.  Mais bon, déguisée comme ça on la reconnait à peu près.


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une Bjork ressemblante, c'est pas facile, c'est sûr.  Mais bon, déguisée comme ça on la reconnait à peu près.



Ouah ! 
Elle est superbe Mike !     :style:  :love:
J'en connais un qui va être content !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une Bjork ressemblante, c'est pas facile, c'est sûr.  Mais bon, déguisée comme ça on la reconnait à peu près.



Waouuuuuuuuuuu  

[mode zyeuxdoux ON] je peux la mettre de côté à des fins perso ? :love: [[mode zyeuxdoux OFF]

BRAVO poildep !  :love:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben si tu édites en plus, comment veux-tu qu'on te remercie. :love: 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode zyeuxdoux ON] ... [[mode zyeuxdoux OFF]


J'avais cru que c'était permanent.  Mais on peut toujours rêver. :sick:



À+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru que c'était permanent.  Mais on peut toujours rêver. :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> À+



les yeux doux permanents ? 
Ah ben non j'ai un registre de regards assez large ! 


Dis donc Bilbo tu as une conception de l'utilisation des smileys qui me dépasse parfois


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2005)

spyro a dit:
			
		

>


 




			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

>



 Bravo 



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo, aussi


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non j'ai un registre de regards assez large !


Ben comme ton comportement est largement monomaniaque (tu fais toujours tes trous par trois), je pensais que le panel de tes regards était tout aussi étroit. Mais à la réflexion, c'est idiot ; totalement idiot. Je ne doute guère de la largesse du registre dont tu disposes. 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Bilbo tu as une conception de l'utilisation des smileys qui me dépasse parfois


Je n'en crois rien.  

À+


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une Bjork ressemblante, c'est pas facile, c'est sûr.  Mais bon, déguisée comme ça on la reconnait à peu près.


 Je... connais pas trop la référence (chuis pas calé en matière de blork euh de Bjork, je sais juste que c'est une marque de yaourt), mais c'est très joli  :love:  



_Tiens un lien vers ton site qui marche   :love:_


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dans la collection mini-chat, après recherche documentaire menée par l'intéressé, voici:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouarf !   
Il m'avait échappé celui-là ! 

Excellent !   
Bravo Spyro !


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non j'ai un registre de regards assez large !


_En tout cas j'aime bien celui de ton avatar  :rose: :rose:_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en crois rien.
> 
> À+



Si si crois donc : tu me dépasses


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

Anne Laure, j'aodre ton nouvel avatar...


----------



## IceandFire (9 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> une Bjork ressemblante, c'est pas facile, c'est sûr.  Mais bon, déguisée comme ça on la reconnait à peu près.



Héhéhéhéhéhéhéhé super jolie !!! bravo l'artiste    :love:  :love: ca va me couter des binouzes encore ça


----------



## pixelemon (10 Mars 2005)

vous attendez que je perde les eaux après le string ? 
pensez à mouaaahaha


----------



## joanes (10 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je vais finir par rougir, c'est quand même le tradada de poildep ici
> (_Mike, si tu nous regardes _)
> 
> C'est vrai que je prends beaucoup de place dans ce tradada dernièrement et je m'en excuse (parce que je vais pas attendre que ce soient les autres qui m'en excusent), mais je rappelle que ma spécialité c'est surtout le copier-coller.
> ...



C'est à dire que j'ai essayé (en suivant les conseils avisés de Poildep  ) mais comme je ne suis décidément pas bon pour faire ça, ça n'a donné que des petites tache brune en guise de smiley  

Je veux bien réessayer mais donnez nous un pas à pas, un how to qui permettrai d'arriver à un résultat correct, Ô Maîtres des Smileys    :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Ô Maîtres des Smileys


Pfffffff encore un MP pour poildep qui s'est perdu  

_Non puis dessiner des tortues, merci bien, on a déjà molgow _ 

Alors je dis: non aux


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

Mais oui à


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff encore un MP pour poildep qui s'est perdu


C'est mignon. :love: 

Chais pas si t'as fait gaffe mais joanes a écrit _maîtres_ (au pluriel, donc), ce qui n'est pas qu'un peu justifié  (ben ouais, y'a aussi Tibo, Marco, Nato, Grugo...) 

_mais bon, tu me feras le plaisir de recadrer cette tortue, y'a bien 2-3 pixels vides qui dépassent de chaque côté._ 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui à




hoooooo il l'as fait !!!!!!!   


merkiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 



(comme quoi le minichat sa rapporte  )


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _mais bon, tu me feras le plaisir de recadrer cette tortue, y'a bien 2-3 pixels vides qui dépassent de chaque côté._


_Et si tu réparais le lien de l'image dans ta signature ? _ 


PS: j'ai enregistré le fichier joanes.psd il y a pas 10 minutes j'y ai pas retouché et...


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et si tu réparais le lien de l'image dans ta signature ? _


oups, y'avait une image dans ma signature. :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'ai enregistré le fichier joanes.psd il y a pas 10 minutes j'y ai pas retouché et...


de toutes façon je raconte n'imp'. ça dépasse pas.


----------



## Spyro (10 Mars 2005)

la machine ou presque a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez dessiner des smileys pour d'autres avant de dessiner de nouveaux des smileys pour poildep


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façon je raconte n'imp'.



 Mais c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joanes (11 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff encore un MP pour poildep qui s'est perdu
> 
> _Non puis dessiner des tortues, merci bien, on a déjà molgow _
> 
> Alors je dis: non aux



Merci, mille fois merci     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


Suis content moi, mais suis content
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PFFFFFF : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon. :love:
> 
> Chais pas si t'as fait gaffe mais joanes a écrit _maîtres_ (au pluriel, donc), ce qui n'est pas qu'un peu justifié  (ben ouais, y'a aussi Tibo, Marco, Nato, Grugo...)
> 
> ...



En effet, c'est une demande qui s'adressait auX maîtreS des smileys 

Et elle a été exhausée :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pour ça qu'on t'aime :love: :love: :love:


moi qui pensais que c'était pour mon physique avantageux. 




_ben non, c'est passque chuis con._ :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

Pour que l'on puisse voir ça sur pied, il faudrait que tu viennes faire un tour par ici...


----------



## Muti (11 Mars 2005)

côté smileys chui pas très fortiche non plus je vais tous les essayer pour voir celui qui fait coucou de la main     et ben si ,dis donc,j'ai trouvé une grande première!!Un jour nouveau se lève sur ma blonde chevelure :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: deviendrais je intelligente,de quoi en effet e^tre morte de terreur


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> côté smileys chui pas très fortiche non plus je vais tous les essayer pour voir celui qui fait coucou de la main     et ben si ,dis donc,j'ai trouvé une grande première!!Un jour nouveau se lève sur ma blonde chevelure :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: deviendrais je intelligente,de quoi en effet e^tre morte de terreur



C'est l'ivresse de la découverte !   :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour que l'on puisse voir ça sur pied


----------



## coyita (12 Mars 2005)

Où les trouves-tu ?


----------



## lumai (12 Mars 2005)

Il les trouve pas !!!


----------



## coyita (12 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il les trouve pas !!!


 ??? Traduction svp


----------



## lumai (12 Mars 2005)

Si tu prenais le temps de lire ce thread tu verrais que ces smileys sont le fruit des mimines et du talent de quelques uns d'entre nous. 
Il ne sont pas trouvés il sont créés.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

ah ? ça ne vient pas de www.sexicon.org ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi qui pensais que c'était pour mon physique avantageux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mais non mon tit Poildep :love:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Mars 2005)

nan c'est le mien


----------



## coyita (12 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si tu prenais le temps de lire ce thread tu verrais que ces smileys sont le fruit des mimines et du talent de quelques uns d'entre nous.
> Il ne sont pas trouvés il sont créés.


Trop forts pour moi


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voici en tout cas les 21 premiers smileys de la collection automne-hiver 2005



Yé souis pas doué mais j'ai un point d'interrogation bleu à la place des 21 smileys


----------



## macmarco (12 Mars 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Yé souis pas doué mais j'ai un point d'interrogation bleu à la place des 21 smileys



Ils ne sont plus sur ce serveur ! 
Si tu veux les voir tous, ils sont chez Spyro !


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mars 2005)

Merci, ils sont plutôt réussis.... Bravo à Poildep


----------



## poildep (12 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


hihi ! Qu'il est con de dragon ! :love: _tiens, je croyais que tu devais dessiner des smileys pour d'autres avant d'en dessiner à nouveau pour moi..._


----------



## Spyro (12 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, je croyais que tu devais dessiner des smileys pour d'autres avant d'en dessiner à nouveau pour moi..._


C'est pas pour toi, c'est pour luminette  :love:  :love: 
(Et puis qu'est-ce t'en sais si j'ai pas fait des smileys pour d'autres entre-temps ? )



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> hihi ! Qu'il est con de dragon ! :love:


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (13 Mars 2005)

Congratulations Spyro !   

By the way, les disco pages ont moved sur Free !


----------



## poildep (13 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire


  

Dans ma signature. :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Mars 2005)

bon je ne sais pas quoi me mettre.....   héhéhéhéhé


----------



## Spyro (13 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma signature. :love:


OH 

Ça c'est la consécration  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Bon on avait les danseurs, ok, et maintenant on monte un orchestre ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon on avait les danseurs, ok, et maintenant on monte un orchestre ?




tres  beau spyro      :love: 


(_si tu veux avoir le beau temp, 
il faut pas m'embaucher dans le grouppe_


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> (_si tu veux avoir le beau temp,
> il faut pas m'embaucher dans le grouppe_  )








Sortez vos parapluies


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sortez vos parapluies






t'aimes vraiment pas le soleil toi     



   top de top  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sortez vos parapluies



T'es sûr qu'elle chante là?


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr qu'elle chante là?



 Même avis...  :rateau: 

Elle à l'air de raconter un truc, mais j'arrive pas à savoir ce que c'est...  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Même avis...  :rateau:
> 
> Elle à l'air de raconter un truc, mais j'arrive pas à savoir ce que c'est...  :mouais:


Vous avez fini de vous moquer d'elle ? Elle a déjà dit qu'elle savait pas chanter


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Elle à l'air de raconter un truc, mais j'arrive pas à savoir ce que c'est...  :mouais:



 mais non vous comrpenez rien !
Robertav fait les choeurs là elle chante wouawouaaa woua wouaaaa woua ! :love:


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fini de vous moquer d'elle ? Elle a déjà dit qu'elle savait pas chanter








 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Je savais pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Même avis...  :rateau:
> 
> Elle à l'air de raconter un truc, mais j'arrive pas à savoir ce que c'est...  :mouais:


Non, on dirait qu'elle a un truc collé dans les dents


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, on dirait qu'elle a un truc collé dans les dents


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

pfffffffff     

que des jaloux parce que vous n'avez pas un micro !!!!!  


je chante *MOI*..........._sous la douche _


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que des jaloux parce que vous n'avez pas un micro !!!!!



 

 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## pixelemon (14 Mars 2005)

Il faut en poster combien pour avoir son smiley ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

faut 3000 pt disco


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> Il faut en poster combien pour avoir son smiley ?



Faut pas poster, faut envoyer un gros chèque


----------



## Muti (14 Mars 2005)

je reviens faire un tour pendant que mon cher et tendre bavasse au tel.Alors? quoi de neuf auroyaume des smileys        :bebe:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

*JE NE DESSINERAI PAS UN SMILEY QUI PERD SON STRING !!!!




*


----------



## Muti (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *JE NE DESSINERAI PAS UN SMILEY QUI PERD SON STRING !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      :love:


----------



## pixelemon (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *JE NE DESSINERAI PAS UN SMILEY QUI PERD SON STRING !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waaaaa alez zyva... tu sais au dessus des cuisses il y a une bonne bite comme tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard , j'ai trouvé cette image je l'ai un peu "trafiqué"..
ça  te dis pas de la mettre pour avatar ? 


tu en a pas .....


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Catherine Richard , j'ai trouvé cette image je l'ai un peu "trafiqué"..
> ça  te dis pas de la mettre pour avatar ?


Non elle c'est un avatar qui met pas d'espace ni de retour à la ligne qu'il lui faut :rateau:


Tiens y a pas de fil "avatars à la demande" ? (Ou "SOS avatar" ou kekchose comme ça)


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non elle c'est un avatar qui met pas d'espace ni de retour à la ligne qu'il lui faut :rateau:
> 
> 
> Tiens y a pas de fil "avatars à la demande" ? (Ou "SOS avatar" ou kekchose comme ça)


 j'avais essayer d'en créer un dans le même genre mais personne n'a suivit :rose:


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *JE NE DESSINERAI PAS UN SMILEY QUI PERD SON STRING !!!!
> *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y a pas de fil "avatars à la demande" ? (Ou "SOS avatar" ou kekchose comme ça)



tu comprends rien toi !!!    

j'ai voulu te faciliter le travail d'un smiley compliqué
et voila le remerciment !!!! :mouais: 


viens pas pleurer quand elle aura un avatar pas possible !!!!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

>


Il est où le string là ? :mouais: 
_Dans le café ? _


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le string là ? :mouais:
> _Dans le café ? _








Je sais pas  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est où le string là ? :mouais:
> _Dans le café ? _





non !   

il est en photo sur le journal qu'il regarde !!!!!!


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Catherine Richard , j'ai trouvé cette image je l'ai un peu "trafiqué"..
> ça  te dis pas de la mettre pour avatar ?
> 
> 
> tu en a pas .....




Je vote pour le string de Catherine ...  :mouais: :mouais:  

Ok je vais me coucher ... chui fatigué ... mais ... Cathoche ... si tu peux faire "siffler" (et non peter) le string ... je suis pour :love:

Bon là j'y vais ... je sors et je me boule rouge :affraid:


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est en photo sur le journal qu'il regarde !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non !
> 
> il est en photo sur le journal qu'il regarde !!!!!!



j'ai pu retrouver le journal:


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2005)

J'ai ma voisine qui les porte de la même maniére ... very SEXY :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma voisine qui les porte de la même maniére ... very SEXY :sick:




pas content de plonger les regards tt la journée dans le decolleté de ses collegues
le voila qu'il n'arrete pas en rentrant chez lui !!!    

voyeur !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voyeur !!!!!!



et fier de l'être, sans doute


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et fier de l'être, sans doute



Moi voyeur !!!! PFFFF vous avez pas vu la vosine  ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

on fait echange?   

je te file ma zolie voisine
si on me refile un beauuuuuu voisin  
(le mien c'est un papy d'environ 65/68)


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pu retrouver le journal:



:mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (14 Mars 2005)

Voila a quoi ca peut ressembler ... Je laisse la photo en petit ... je veux pas en exciter certains 








hummm ... c un string XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL :modo:


----------



## Apca (14 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Voila a quoi ca peut ressembler ...


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

avec quoi on dessine des smiley?
 moi j en ai pas de perso  !


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> avec quoi on dessine des smiley?
> moi j'en ai pas de perso  !


Cette question a été posée (et répondue) 4 fois dans ce tradada, cherche 

_J'ai la flemme de mettre un lien vers une des réponses ce soir je suis fatigué 

Allez je t'aide: tu cliques sur "rechercher" en haut (pas "recherche", mais "rechercher" qui ne cherche que dans le tradada en cours), et tu mets "photoshop" et tu auras les autres réponses 
_
Cela dit, pour faire des smileys, il faut avant tout se prendre par la main.
Après, n'importe quel logiciel qui permet d'aligner deux pixels suffira.

Pour les gifs animés ou pour plus de confort, voir les logiciels cités dans la réponse de la recherche 

Je vais ptet rajouter une FAQ sur mon site


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cette question a été posée (et répondue) 4 fois dans ce tradada, cherche
> 
> _J'ai la flemme de mettre un lien vers une des réponses ce soir je suis fatigué _



j'm'en doutait mais bon j'ai voulu jouer mon fénéan aller je part a ca recherche merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff
> 
> que des jaloux parce que vous n'avez pas un micro !!!!!
> 
> ...



Tant que tu ne nous fais pas Nina Hagen avec le micro, tout va bien


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Voila a quoi ca peut ressembler ... Je laisse la photo en petit ... je veux pas en exciter certains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Juste un essai:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai fait ça en pensant à une bouée de sauvetage sur un lac gelé, allez savoir pourquoi 

_MP pour le squale: je ne t'oublie pas mais avec une photo en gros plan de tes chaussures ça m'aiderait _


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

Coucou mon petit SpyrooOOoooOOooo :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a un gentil petit dragon violet qui m'a dit que j'avais besoin d'un nouveau smiley qu'en penses-tu ?   
 si tu en as envie bien sûr... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou mon petit SpyrooOOoooOOooo :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai déjà fait des essais mais je suis pas encore satisfait  :hein:
Et puis bon je ferai jamais aussi bien que le surfeur 


_ PS: bon c'est le printemps, tout le monde change d'avatar ou quoi ?    _


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

Prends ton temps, je suis pas pressée :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

La chag m'ayant mis le couteau sous la gorge je me suis vu dans l'obligation de faire ce smiley "silhouette iPod".


----------



## chagregel (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _ PS: bon c'est le printemps, tout le monde change d'avatar ou quoi ?    _



   

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Euh... Il est zarb ton avatar, Chag' Pas très raccord avec les pubs iPod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin sur les pubs iPod les silhouettes sont plus... enfin moins...


----------



## chagregel (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Il est zarb ton avatar, Chag' Pas très raccord avec les pubs iPod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A voir si tu ne connais pas http://www.macboy.com/cartoons/ballmer/


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Je connaissais, mais j'avais oublié...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _ PS: bon c'est le printemps, tout le monde change d'avatar ou quoi ?    _




pas moi 

es que je devrais ?


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas moi
> 
> es que je devrais ?


Non il est très bien  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

ouais ouais ouais... et moaaaaaaaaaa ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:




pas moi na !!!!    











ps : t'es belle quand tu louches lumai !!!


----------



## Apca (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:



Roh c'est trop bien fait... C'est qui qui à fait ca ???  :love: 

Personne n'a envie de se balader avec une plante ??       

 :bebe:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Roh c'est trop bien fait... C'est qui qui à fait ca ???  :love:



C'est Spyro, le boss des smileys !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Roh c'est trop bien fait... C'est qui qui à fait ca ???  :love:
> 
> Personne n'a envie de se balader avec une plante ??
> 
> :bebe:  :casse:  :casse:




bah, si t'arretes de eternuer on pourrait negocier cela       :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : t'es belle quand tu louches lumai !!!



Oui... :rose:
Quand je fais ça, ça me fait paraître presque intelligente, en plus !


----------



## Apca (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah, si t'arretes de eternuer on pourrait negocier cela       :love:



 :casse:  :casse:  

  :rose:


----------



## poildep (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:


et des jaloux.


----------



## poildep (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est Spyro, le boss des smileys !


 le boss... le boss... n'éxagérons rien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:




 il est génial ce smiley !!!!!   Bravo Spyro !!! 

Vous êtes vraiment mimi ...  (j'en connais une qui va apprécier, c'est sûr  ...  )


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (j'en connais une qui va apprécier, c'est sûr  ...  )


De qui diable parles tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> De qui diable parles tu ?






mais de moi voyons, qui d'autre sinon ?


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais de moi voyons, qui d'autre sinon ?


Je pensais bien à quelqu'un mais il manque une négation dans sa parenthèse  

Quelqu'un...

Qui de toutes façons n'est pas là, trop occupée à faire la teuf avec ses copines


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> De qui diable parles tu ?



moi ?  

 j'ai pas l'droit de te le dire sinon j'irai en enfer* ! 


_*parole de basque à une béarnaise_


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:


 quel dragueur ce reptile


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Bon ben je sais pas c'qui s'est passé j'ai posté deux fois le même post  alors celui-là ben je vais changer ...

mais quoi dire ?  ...

OOh salut poildep ça va ? 

Sinon quoi de neuf par ici hein ? 

bon là ça ira je crois !

[edit de l'edit] 





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais bien à quelqu'un ...
> Quelqu'un...
> 
> Qui de toutes façons n'est pas là, trop occupée à faire la teuf avec ses copines




*Waouuuu quelle classe !!!!* :love: 

 c'était pas grand chose mais il fallait que je le dise !


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Bon alors l'autre là il est en bas de page et y en a qui l'ont raté alors allez le voir 
Paske bon il va de paire avec ceux-ci que j'ai fait il y a un moment déjà, mais que je crois ne pas avoir posté ici  Et comme je me dis que c'est dommage, voila 

_Non je copie pas la méthode à Modern pour faire venir les absents _

Donc voila:



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Après les filtres anti-yeux rouges pour les photos,
> voila le filtre avec yeux rouges pour les smileys de fées maléfiques  _
> 
> La méchante fée se rit de nous:
> ...


----------



## lumai (23 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le boss... le boss... n'éxagérons rien.



Bah il te reste plus qu'à remettre les mains à la pâte !


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah il te reste plus qu'à remettre les mains à la pâte !



et la complainte du chien battu + regard de cocker ? mmm ? 
(waaa j'aimerais tant avoir mon smiley... )








snif....


----------



## Aragorn (23 Mars 2005)

Ah Spyro... A force de courir après toutes les filles qui se présentent, tu risques un coup de... 

:king:


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

(ou une petite pipe...?)


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Waouuuu quelle classe !!!!* :love:


Oui t'as vu comme elle bouge bien ses ailes ?
C'est les leçons de vol, sans aucun doute


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

et moi alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'vais faire des jalouses !!! :love:



Une au moins, avec des ailes dans le dos, et un sabre laser dans l'autre main


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Ah Spyro... A force de courir après toutes les filles qui se présentent, tu risques un coup de...
> 
> :king:



 moi ? donner un coup de trident à Spyro parce qu'il fait de superbes Smileys 

Ah non y'à erreur, je suis pas sa femme


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

lorna enfin tu as pas honte   ?     








pffffff donner un coup de trident a un tout petit mignon dragon


----------



## Nexka (24 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui de toutes façons n'est pas là, trop occupée à faire la teuf avec ses copines





Pfffffff    Elles au moins elles en me voient pas comme une grosse mouche!!!       



 Puis en plus c'est la boulot qui m'occupe!!! Pas les copines!!! (Malheureusement)


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et moi alors ?


Et toi quoi ? Tu veux un bisou aussi ?   :love:


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et toi quoi ? Tu veux un bisou aussi ?   :love:


Je veux bien, si tu arrives à me dessiner que je sois visible à l'oeil nu    :love: Sinon c'est poildep qui l'aura mon bisou


----------



## Aragorn (24 Mars 2005)

Aaaaaah... quand les filles s'en mêlent... Que de soucis !!!   

Que la Farce soit avec toi mon bon Spyro !

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah... quand les filles s'en mêlent... Que de soucis !!!
> 
> Que la Farce soit avec toi mon bon Spyro !
> 
> :king:


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A mon réveil j'ai trouvé un cadeau :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














_PS: voila_


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

merciiii mon ptit Spyro :love: (j'me répète mais c'est pour la bonne cause  )
par contre, contrairement à ce que je t'ai dit par MP, et à la réflexion, je pense que je préfère le visage plus rond :rose: tu crois que tu pourrais le remettre comme avant ?


----------



## LeSqual (28 Mars 2005)

Je vois qu'y chôme pas notre "petit"    Spyro National!   

Tu as du succés auprès des Suisses et Suissesse je vois....  :love:  :love:  :love:   

Encore du beau travail... comme à ton habitude....    

PS: Message codé!!! elle va comment ma chaussure?


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: voila_


t'es un amour !!! :love: :love: merchiii   :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> PS: Message codé!!! elle va comment ma chaussure?


J'y travaille, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




uper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quale, mais en fait j'ai pas utilisé les chaussures   :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'y travaille,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben c'est malin ça!   

Mais tu trouve pas que ça fait un peu "privat Villars joke"?!?   :love:    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est malin ça!
> 
> Mais tu trouve pas que ça fait un peu "privat Villars joke"?!?   :love:    :love:



Tiens, LeSqual,  ça faisait un bail ! Caisse ... euh qu'est-ce que vous devenez, toi et ta voiture ?


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, LeSqual,  ça faisait un bail ! Caisse ... euh qu'est-ce que vous devenez, toi et ta voiture ?



 

Ben voyons...  :mouais:  :hein: 

Je crois que ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit oû l'on pose ce genre de questions.... mais je veux bien pardonner un GPN (Gentil Petit Nioubs) une fois....    

Je vais bien et je ne me suis pas encore racheter de caisse ( voiture ) mais en ce qui concerne les caisses (de bière... ça oui !!!!)  :rateau: 

A la prochaine dans le bar.   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons...  :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> Je crois que ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit oû l'on pose ce genre de questions.... mais je veux bien pardonner un GPN (Gentil Petit Nioubs) une fois....
> 
> ...



Hem ... Comment t'expliquer ça ? chais pas si les qu'est-ce de bière y sont pour kekchose, ou si tes lunettes sont sales ... mais ... soit fort ... On EST dans le bar


----------



## LeSqual (2 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hem ... Comment t'expliquer ça ? chais pas si les qu'est-ce de bière y sont pour kekchose, ou si tes lunettes sont sales ... mais ... soit fort ... On EST dans le bar



  :rose: 

Ben mon cochon.... tu insistes!  :love:   

j'ai oublier de préciser... pas dans le thème smiley...... :mouais: 

Bon... que ça ne se reproduise plus  

 :rateau:


----------



## Nidhal (2 Avril 2005)

c très fort


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

Les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ayant pris leurs places dans les signatures et ailleurs,

je remets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour les filles (et rien que pour elles  ).



Voillllaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pixelemon (4 Avril 2005)

Merciiiiiiiii Super Spyrooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



"rââââ Lovely"


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Les
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quoi cette histoire de ketchup et de mayo ?  (sinon, j'aime bien le ketchup moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette histoire de ketchup et de mayo ?




la curieuse !!!!!      

tu veux faire la frite ?      



sinon, plus  serieusement , c'est un jeu sur le touba organizé par finn 
me demande pas plus, j'ai pas trop pigé le jeu !!! :rose:


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la curieuse !!!!!
> 
> tu veux faire la frite ?


Pas forcément  de plus je ne pense pas avoir les spécificités anatomiques requises   :rateau:  
Mais il faudra bien que je m'initie aux particularités _cuisino-culturelles_ de ce plat pays qui sera bientôt le mien :love:   




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, plus  serieusement , c'est un jeu sur le touba organizé par finn
> me demande pas plus, j'ai pas trop pigé le jeu !!! :rose:


ah oui ok, aucune chance que je tombe dessus par hasard alors   merci Roberta pour l'info. :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> aucune chance que je tombe dessus par hasard alors


Ah tu crois ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=34900


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu crois ?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=34900




et alors le minimac macmini sa roule ?


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu crois ?
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=34900


Merci :love: mais...  131 pages :affraid: aucune chance que je lise tout ça avant le prochain déluge   un ptit résumé ptêt ?


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

J'peux pas lire tous les smileys...

il m'en faut un d'urgence pour imprimer les larmes qui affluent

et pourtant que vous ne pouvez pas voir (sans smiley!   )

_PS : c'est juste pour exprimer mon désaroi - pas pour trouver une soluce (pour ça, j'ai posé la question là koù il faut!)_


----------



## Spyro (4 Avril 2005)

Blandinexxx: c'est que les fichiers ne sont plus disponibles, comme ça arrive souvent sur internet  

Tu as lu ma signature ?


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Blandinexxx: c'est que les fichiers ne sont plus disponibles, comme ça arrive souvent sur internet
> 
> Tu as lu ma signature ?



c'est cette re-visite sauvage de mon pseudo ???    

Non, zavais pas LU ta signature, j'vais faire une tite visite.

Demain ? parce que là...  :sleep:


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

Je n'ai pas tenu jusqu'à demain...

360     

j'en ai trouvé un qui pleure (yep!)

que j'essaye de ce pas : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mais pas un qui applaudi, j'ai des chances ???


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

ça marche !!!

Comment faire pour les "garder" sous la main sur MacG

(J'ai regardé dans le tab. de bord, l'ô pâs trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai trouvé un qui pleure (yep!)


Oui mais celui c'est moi qu'il représente, donc tu ne t'en sers pas pour dire que toi tu pleures   
Soyons un peu logiques !!!  

Si t'en veux un qui pleure:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'en trouveras plein d'autre en visitant des sites spécialisés de smileys 
Un exemple en français: http://www.smiley-sanctuary.com/
Eux ils ont des tas des smileys génériques.

Pour le garder sous la main, tu peux utiliser des logiciels externes au navigateur (il y en a quelques uns qui permettent d'avoir sous la main des "presse papier") ou coller les URL des images dans un fichier texte par exemple que tu mets dans le dock


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

Ce sont des smileys personnalisés qui correspondent à des habitués des forums... 
Ce ne sont pas des smileys "génériques" comme ceux disponibles lors d'une réponse et qui ne désignent personne en particulier.

Si tu veux les avoir sous la main, mets-les en signets !


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais celui c'est moi qu'il représente, donc tu ne t'en sers pas pour dire que toi tu pleures



 j'ai plus les yeux en face des trous...



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour le garder sous la main, tu peux utiliser des logiciels externes au navigateur (il y en a quelques uns qui permettent d'avoir sous la main des "presse papier") ou coller les URL des images dans un fichier texte par exemple que tu mets dans le dock



Dans le dock  moi qui suit gourmande de smiley... le dock ne sera jamais assez grand


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux les avoir sous la main, mets-les en signets !



signets


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> signets



Signets(Safari), Marque-Page(ou Bookmarks - Firefox/Mozilla), Favoris (IE)...


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Signets(Safari), Marque-Page(ou Bookmarks - Firefox/Mozilla), Favoris (IE)...



trop shootée à Windooo pendant... longtemps !! j'suis restée aux "favoris"...    

quoiqu'il en :
- un smiley = un signet (  )
- ou un site en signet avec LE smiley à trouver...

y'à pas plus simple ???

_PS : j'suis ti peu feignante... c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'aime tant les smiley... :rateau:  _


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

Il y a plusieurs solutions, mais elles demandent forcément un peu de travail ! 
Soit tu mets en signets des sites de smileys, soit tu mets en signets les smileys qui t'intéressent.
Tu peux les regrouper dans des dossiers pour que ce soit plus pratique...
Si tu veux pouvoir les utiliser dans n'importe quel navigateur, il te faut un gestionnaire de liens comme URL Manager Pro, par exemple.
En tout état de cause, si les smileys que tu veux insérer ne font pas partie de la liste de ceux de MacG, il te faudra un lien vers un site.
Tu peux aussi récupérer au fur et à mesure ceux qui t'intéressent et les mettre en ligne sur tes pages perso. 

Quelques sites de smileys :
Générateur de panos.
http://lieroxandoz.sphosting.com/smilies/
http://mes.smilies.free.fr/
http://smileyonline.free.fr/


----------



## macelene (5 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plusieurs solutions, mais elles demandent forcément un peu de travail !
> Soit tu mets en signets des sites de smileys, soit tu mets en signets les smileys qui t'intéressent.
> Tu peux les regrouper dans des dossiers pour que ce soit plus pratique...
> Si tu veux pouvoir les utiliser dans n'importe quel navigateur, il te faut un gestionnaire de liens comme URL Manager Pro, par exemple.
> ...



je suis admirative... :style:  et quelle patience     tu es le :king: des explications....  on comprends vraiment tout avec Toi ...
 :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je suis admirative... :style:  et quelle patience     tu es le :king: des explications....  on comprends vraiment tout avec Toi ...
> :love:



Merci Hélène !   :love:


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Dans le dock  moi qui suit gourmande de smiley... le dock ne sera jamais assez grand


Oui, mais UN fichier texte avec les liens vers tous les smileys qui t'intéressent, ça te prendra pas tout le dock, ça, non ?  voyons blandine... utilise tes neurones...


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> voyons blandine... utilise tes neurones...



mes *quoi* ????????????


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il y a plusieurs solutions, mais elles demandent forcément un peu de travail !
> Soit tu mets en signets des sites de smileys, soit tu mets en signets les smileys qui t'intéressent.
> Tu peux les regrouper dans des dossiers pour que ce soit plus pratique...
> Si tu veux pouvoir les utiliser dans n'importe quel navigateur, il te faut un gestionnaire de liens comme URL Manager Pro, par exemple.
> ...



 merci, merci   pour ces riches explications.

pour l'instant, pas besoin d'un gestionnaire de liens, je n'utilise que Safari (firefox j'aime moins et IE je n'en veux plus !!)

je crois qu'il est *vraiment* temps que je me décide à créer ma page perso...

et que je prenne mon courage à deux mains    
(   )

et surtout le TEMPS (mon vrai problème n° UN... la gestion du temps :rose: )


----------



## Spyro (5 Avril 2005)

Pour info j'utilise Drop Drawers. Outre servir de lanceur, tu peux mettre du texte.
Dans cette capture, ça marche comme ça: quand je double-clique sur le smiley ça colle l'URL dans Safari, c'est à dire dans le message que je suis en train d'écrire dans le forum (ou plutôt dans la boite de dialogue "insérez une image") 
(y a pas que drop drawers qui fait ça).


----------



## Macounette (5 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> mes *quoi* ????????????


J'ai pas osé dire : *ton* neurone


----------



## Macoufi (5 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas osé dire : *ton* neurone




Tu peux, tu peux...

surtout en ce moment !! entre le(s) neurone(s) qui ont du mal à suivre et les doigts qui grossissent  ... 
ça me prend un quart d'heure pour comprendre les posts, et un autre pour y répondre (des lettres en trop, qui manquent, dans le mauvais ordre...)

Et puis ça fait un moment que je me suis mise à l'humour Suisse 

Il vaut mieux, nous sommes en projet pour nous y installer  !


----------



## Spyro (7 Avril 2005)

Là ménant j'ai eu envie de faire ça, hop:


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

où ça un neurone ?  
sur ce forum ? :affraid:

:hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où ça un neurone ?
> sur ce forum ? :affraid:
> 
> :hosto:



Zut, il a coulé à pic !


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai eu envie de faire ça, hop:


 oh, un poildepmayo  

:love:


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille, et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,

je reviens je vais changer de culotte


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2005)

manquent le gout et l'odeur :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (7 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> manquent le gout


Le mauvais en tout cas y en a assez comme ça


----------



## pixelemon (7 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le mauvais en tout cas y en a assez comme ça



waaaaa l'aut' hé l'intransigeant


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille, et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,et hop la touffe à l'air, et hop je me rabille,
> 
> je reviens je vais changer de culotte



Tu peux pas le faire dans l'autre sens avec la culotte qui tombe, ça serait mieux...


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

J'aimerais revenir sur ces propos de la petite rougeaude :


			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est Spyro, le boss des smileys !



Ah ouais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je veux bien être gentil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je peux aussi être très méchant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Or, quand je dis oui, c'est oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quand je dis non, c'est non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais parfois je sais pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Je sais, vous allez me dire :

_- oui mais le dragon si il veut il te crache du feu à la gueule._  

Et ben moi, je dis qu'un dragon qui supporte pas la fumée c'est pas un vrai dragon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tralalilalèèèèèèèèreu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors ? Alors ? C'est qui le boss ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Non mais !


----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais revenir sur ces propos de la petite rougeaude :
> 
> 
> Ah ouais ?
> ...




c'est excelllent...  mais qu'il est fort ce poildep ...        :love:


----------



## mado (19 Avril 2005)

ben ça vaut le coup de l'énerver poildep !! 
Moi qui ose jamais...


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2005)

Excellentissime, poildep !!!      :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Bravo poildep ! Tu maitrises quand même    :love:


----------



## bebert (19 Avril 2005)

_"Vous devriez donner..."_

Euh, y'en a qui veulent des coups de boule pour que je puisse en donner à poildep ?  
Spyro, vient voir par là !  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2005)

poildep je vote pour toi le 29 mai


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais revenir sur ces propos de la petite rougeaude :
> 
> 
> Ah ouais ?
> ...


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors ? Alors ? C'est qui le boss ?


----------



## Apca (19 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, y'en a qui veulent des coups de boule pour que je puisse en donner à poildep ?










 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais revenir sur ces propos de la petite rougeaude :
> 
> 
> Ah ouais ?
> ...




   Rhaaaa qu'il est fort qu'il est fort !!!  

Dis Poildep ... tu sais que t'es craquant comme ça --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... :love: :rose:


----------



## poildep (19 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Poildep ... tu sais que t'es craquant comme ça -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manque juste un trident pour parfaire mon look. :style: Tu as eu le tien où ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et ben moi, je dis qu'un dragon qui supporte pas la fumée c'est pas un vrai dragon.


Faut pas fumer n'importe quoi non plus


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas fumer n'importe quoi non plus


Tu sais ce que tu risques si tu m'énerves ?


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que tu risques si tu m'énerves ?



*
Géant !!!!*


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que tu risques si tu m'énerves ?


mouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa©  :love:  :love:  :love:


_PS: non macmarco tu confonds avec une marque de petits pois   _


----------



## macmarco (20 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _...__PS: non macmarco tu confonds avec une marque de petits pois   _



C'est pas des petits pois, c'est du maïs !


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des petits pois, c'est du maïs !


Ah oui pardon  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (20 Avril 2005)

....  même pas de poils sur ton poitrail de Géant Vert....


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....  même pas de poils sur ton poitrail de Géant Vert....



Normal, t'as déjà vu un poil poilu toi ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Avril 2005)

on dirait un "défi défilé"  les fans comprendrons   :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Avril 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on dirait un "défi défilé"


Mais on est prié de garder son slip


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Avril 2005)




----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

Le squal est passé par ici, il repassera par là    








_PS/MP: eh oui j'ai fini par la finir cette animation   _


----------



## macmarco (10 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le squal est passé par ici, il repassera par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bravo Spyro ! 
Superbe !!


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le squal est passé par ici, il repassera par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Monsieur Spyro 



Salut poildep


----------



## macelene (10 Juin 2005)

Bravo Cricri..  :love: 

    bon je l'ai vu ..   pas pour de vrai...  mais bon lé grannnnnnddddddddddddd...


----------



## Spyro (10 Juin 2005)

Au fait, j'ai aussi fait ça récemment (mais par MP )
_Elle trouvait le "coucou" monotone..._





Et c'est seulement APRES que j'ai remarqué l'avatar actuel de modern, alors par association d'idées* j'ai pas pu m'empêcher.
_*rapport au mouvement des "oreilles"..._





Et puis tiens dans la catégorie "le ptit jeune qui était passé dans le minichat une fois":
_Plus facile qu'un hippopotame avec un sabre laser..._






_Voila, ça m'a fait plaisir de me remettre à "smiler" un peu, mais il est temps que je me couche :sleep: :rateau:_


----------



## Nexka (10 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le squal est passé par ici, il repassera par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhoooo trop fort  Manque plus que la musique!!!


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2005)

Bravo spyro 

Poildep reviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiient, tu m'manques au bar


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

on ne chome pas par ici !!!!!!!!  

bravooooo dragounet       :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2005)

Flap flap






Hou hou






Blork Blork


----------



## Apca (11 Juin 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> Géant !!!!*



Vert  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Flap flap
> 
> 
> 
> ...






      bravo spyro


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Flap flap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh ... non, rien, une connerie. y sont très jolis ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Euh ... :rose: Ed Ed, tu saurais faire ? :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'en trouveras plein d'autre en visitant des sites spécialisés de smileys
> Un exemple en français: http://www.smiley-sanctuary.com/
> Eux ils ont des tas des smileys génériques.
> 
> Pour le garder sous la main, tu peux utiliser des logiciels externes au navigateur (il y en a quelques uns qui permettent d'avoir sous la main des "presse papier") ou coller les URL des images dans un fichier texte par exemple que tu mets dans le dock


et comment fait on pour les inserer dans des messages sur mac g ?? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... :rose: Ed Ed, tu saurais faire ? :rose: :love: :love:



[in petto] M ... [/in petto] *s'il te plais*


----------



## LeSqual (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le squal est passé par ici, il repassera par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TU ES UN AMOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MERCI!!!

  :love:      :love:


----------



## Macounette (13 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le squal est passé par ici, il repassera par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe !   du grand Spyro.


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

_Non Liliane, OX ça n'existe pas. XO non plus d'ailleurs..._*







Sinon, chuis désolé Pascal77, mais ça m'inspire pas  :rateau:


* (petit jeu: retrouvez la référence  )


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Joli Spyro ! 

La référence ... Pierre Palmade ? 

PS : Celui du Squale aussi !


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La référence ... Pierre Palmade ?


Roh zut, y a même pas de suspens  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roh zut, y a même pas de suspens  :rateau:



Je cite :
C'est ça le talent ...  p  )


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen viens par ici !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Non Liliane, OX ça n'existe pas. XO non plus d'ailleurs..._*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pitin, t'es le plus fort.....(mais aucun ne lutte a mon avis avec le jour ou tu nous as devoilé l'ananacoucou......splendide )...


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin, t'es le plus fort.....(mais aucun ne lutte a mon avis avec le jour ou tu nous as devoilé l'ananacoucou......splendide )...



Il t'a marqué celui-là !


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a marqué celui-là !




Grave....


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> et comment fait on pour les inserer dans des messages sur mac g ?? :rose:



Oui j'aimerais bien savoir comment ont les copie et on les remets dans un message du forum?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'aimerais bien savoir comment ont les copie et on les remets dans un message du forum?



Clique sur la signature de Spyro ... Choisis celui que tu veux et mets les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais va pas les utiliser partout hein !


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Non j'auserai pas ...


















Et ca marche comment la commande pour avoir le sien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, chuis désolé Pascal77, mais ça m'inspire pas  :rateau:



Pô grave, j'peux comprendre, vu le temps que j'y ai passé à essayer sans succès.


----------



## clampin (13 Août 2005)

Dire que Microsoft vient de déposer un brevet sur les smileys.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Dire que Microsoft vient de déposer un brevet sur les smileys.....



Un jour, ils vont déposer un brevet sur le mécanisme de la respiration humaine, j'vous dis pas dans quelle m ... on sera !


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen viens par ici !!!!!


Je suis là, je suis là... mais un peu tard !  :rose:   

Dans tous les cas, le plus beau : c'est le mien !!!!!!


----------



## Macounette (13 Août 2005)

Dis, Spyro, une petite plante verte, ça t'inspire ? :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2005)

héhéhéhé la ptite Macounette comment elle se place en lousdé


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Spyro, une petite plante verte, ça t'inspire ? :rose:



La chlorophylle ne peut que l'inspirer ...


----------



## Nexka (13 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La chlorophylle ne peut que l'inspirer ...


 
Aprés les Papillons, la chlorophylle... Je vois, je vois


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aprés les Papillons, la chlorophylle... Je vois, je vois



Mais tu sais bien que la petite fée rebelle reste la première !


----------



## Apca (13 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Spyro, une petite plante verte, ça t'inspire ? :rose:




C'est moi que V'là !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2005)

Plante verte pas fleur


----------



## Apca (13 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Plante verte pas fleur



Mais je suis une plante verte, mais avec une fleur


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

Ah non je ne fais que passer


----------



## Macounette (13 Août 2005)

moi aussi. une petite plante verte (pas fleur) en loucédé.


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

C'est vrai quoi ! Allez Spyro ! Pour motiver Macounette perdue dans tous ses cartons ! 

Macounette a besoin de toi !


----------



## bouilla (13 Août 2005)

bouilla aussi :rose:


----------



## Apca (13 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi. une petite plante verte (pas fleur) en loucédé.



Cool, j'aurai une ptit confrère


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Moi je peux lui faire les 3 ou 4 images mais je sais pas les animer...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Le problème pour Spyro, c'est que lorsqu'il nous fait l'honneur de nous offrir un smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on ne peut plus s'en passer !!!!  :love: 
Et on est très très tentés de lui en demander un autre...  :rose: 
Allez, j'ose...  :rose: 
Spyrounet, voudrais-tu faire un petit Ox qui fait coucou ?    :rose: 

Je sais, je sais... j'en demande trop, beaucoup trop... Mais promis, après, je ne demande plus rien !  :love:


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Le problème pour Spyro, c'est que lorsqu'il nous fait l'honneur de nous offrir un smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors que certaines sont obligées d'utiliser les smileys des autres dans leur signature...


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Alors que certaines sont obligées d'utiliser les smileys des autres dans leur signature...


C'est bien vrai... mais il est tellement mignon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Au fait : j'adooooore ta signature !  :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux lui faire les 3 ou 4 images mais je sais pas les animer...


 Si ça t'intéresse, dans ce fil, spyro a cité plusieurs fois ce qu'il utilisait pour les faire


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Heu... iNano... J'ai essayé de t'en faire un... Il n'est pas très beau, mais je ne désespère pas de mieux faire ! (C'est tout de même mon premier...)... :rose: 




Edit : Ouh là... Il a la grosse tête Calvin !


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu... iNano... J'ai essayé de t'en faire un... Il n'est pas très beau, mais je ne désespère pas de mieux faire ! (C'est tout de même mon premier...)... :rose:


Moi je le trouve super ! Peut-être que Spyro pourra le rajouter sur son site ?  :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le trouve super ! Peut-être que Spyro pourra le rajouter sur son site ?  :rose:


Heu...   ... Je pense qu'il peut largement mieux faire !  :love: 
Mais en attendant...


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

On papote, on papote mais Spyro doit être en vacances, va falloir attendre la rentrée...


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2005)

Ben moi PoilDep m'en avait fait un bien, mais je l'ai pas garder (je référencais son site...), et lui l'a effacer. 
Bon, aller, je vais acheter les ingrédients manquant pour mon couscous, à asavoir une aubergine et la viande, et je m'occupe de la piscine. :love:
Amusez-vous bien les floodeurs !


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu...   ... Je pense qu'il peut largement mieux faire !  :love:
> Mais en attendant...



Mais si il est très bien ton smiley !  

Et puis avec de l'entraînement tu pourras t'améliorer et après c'est à toi qu'on demandera de faire les smilies !


----------



## macmarco (13 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi PoilDep m'en avait fait un bien, mais je l'ai pas garder (je référencais son site...), et lui l'a effacer.
> ...





Il l'a peut-être encore sur son disque dur ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Heu... iNano... J'ai essayé de t'en faire un... Il n'est pas très beau, mais je ne désespère pas de mieux faire ! (C'est tout de même mon premier...)... :rose:


J'adore  :love:


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi PoilDep m'en avait fait un bien, mais je l'ai pas garder (je référencais son site...), et lui l'a effacer.


Çui-là ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

diantre...
un smilie qui fait blork... 

grand merci sieur spyro, vous me voyez fort touche... 


PS : dites donc, ce smilie, il tire la langue, il leve les bras au ciel...
...
il fait blork en  plus...

... :mouais:





 VOUS AVEZ QU'A DIRE QUE CHUI SOUPE AU LAIT AUSSI!!!


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Çui-là ?


YES !!! :love::love::love:





  Le Calimero flingueur est de retour !


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Spyro tu peux me dire comment m'en faire un?
Je peux le confectionner et tu m'aides à l'integrer?
Ou fais comme tu veux?
Bref si ca se trouve t'as d'autres chats a fouetter...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> PS : dites donc, ce smilie, il tire la langue, il leve les bras au ciel...


Ben c'est à dire que au début j'arrivais pas à le faire comme ton avatar de façon qui me plaise.
(Mais finalement si  )





Alors je me suis dit que c'était plus facile les bras en l'air...

En fait je voulais même le faire agiter les bras - enfin les mains (ainsi que la langue), à cause d'un gag de kid paddle où justement ils font tous ça (enfin je ne sais plus exactement d'où ça me vient, c'est ptet un autre gag avec un jouet blork qui fait ça).  
Comme ça quoi:


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

TROP TRIPPANT !!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aprés les Papillons, la chlorophylle... Je vois, je vois


Qu'est-ce que tu veux, c'est not' counette, elle est trop gâtée et elle n'a pas l'habitude de ne pas avoir un smiley correspondant à son avatar   _Mais bon un smiley feuille je sais pas trop, d'autant que je ne pourrais jamais égaler le beau vert de ses photos  _


Et puis toi au fait, t'avais un truc pour moi, une surprise ?  
Non, je dis ça, c'est pas pour avoir l'air de te presser  

A propos de surprise, t'as pas eu ton gâteau d'anniversaire toi !
Tiens voila:







_Bon ok ça ressemble plus à fantasme personnel mais euh  _


----------



## Nexka (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux, c'est not' counette, elle est trop gâtée et elle n'a pas l'habitude de ne pas avoir un smiley correspondant à son avatar  _Mais bon un smiley feuille je sais pas trop, d'autant que je ne pourrais jamais égaler le beau vert de ses photos _
> 
> 
> Et puis toi au fait, t'avais un truc pour moi, une surprise ?
> ...


 

   



Oui mais bon quand je suis en fée noire, je suis déjà toute nue 100% du temps :rose:  Alors ya plus de surprise si je sort du gateau  


Pour ta surprise... Euh... :rose: :rose: ... Oui oui je vais m'y mettre ( _c'est fou ce que le temps passe vite quand on est en vacances  ) _


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu veux, c'est not' counette, elle est trop gâtée et elle n'a pas l'habitude de ne pas avoir un smiley correspondant à son avatar  _Mais bon un smiley feuille je sais pas trop, d'autant que je ne pourrais jamais égaler le beau vert de ses photos  _


Ben c'est toi qui m'as gâtée avec tes beaux smileys. :rose:
Et pour le smiley feuille, rien ne presse, je sais que c'est pas évident.  Et ça ne me dérange pas le moins du monde de garder ma petite chiyo qui dit coucou


----------



## Spyro (15 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pour ta surprise... Euh... :rose: :rose: ... Oui oui je vais m'y mettre



Tu sais je peux attendre jusqu'au 28    

_Qui a dit "i se passe quoi le 28 ?"  _

---- and now something completely different ----

Ah au fait Stook, je crois que c'est à toi ce machin qui tourne !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> diantre...
> un smilie qui fait blork...
> 
> grand merci sieur spyro, vous me voyez fort touche...
> ...




 OUI T'ES SOUPE AU LAIT!!!...    

 Mais personne ne t'en veut pour ça... 
 Enfin, en tout cas, pas moi!...  


 Par ailleurs, j'adore tous les smileys personnalisés de ce thread!...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

on fait comment pour ce faire ces smiley?


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

Je ne me considère pas comme un pilier du bar, mais je me suis tout de même trouvé sur le Net un genre de smiley qui pourrait presque faire office de smiley personnalisé... 




​ 
 Bon, OK, c'est sans doute le smiley le plus nul jamais vu sur Mac Génération, mais tant pis!...


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me considère pas comme un pilier du bar, mais je me suis tout de même trouvé sur le Net un genre de smiley qui pourrait presque faire office de smiley personnalisé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s'est un pokemon!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est un pokemon!



 Oui, je l'ai trouvé sur un site consacré aux Pokemon. 

Donc, ce n'est pas à proprement parler un vrai smiley personnalisé, mais après une petite recherche, c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus proche de mon avatar. :style:


 Quant à ta question, je ne sais pas du tout comment créer un nouveau smiley... :rateau:
 Je crois que la réponse se trouve dans les 100 et quelques premières pages du thread...  Je regarderai ça de plus près un jour...


----------



## Taho! (16 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Qui a dit "i se passe quoi le 28 ?"  _


C'est mon anniversaire, pourquoi ?


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on fait comment pour ce faire ces smiley?



Avec tes petites mimines sur Image Ready...
Cé po trop dur.
Le spiro i ma di como fo fér.
Mém po mal...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2005)

Mine de rien, pour faire une anim GIF rien ne vaut un bon vieil Amiga, avec Deluxepaint ou PPaint. 
C'est simple et rapide ! :love:
Bon ensuite faut le talent de dessinateur... Et celui là, j'ai pas été livré avec !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est à dire que au début j'arrivais pas à le faire comme ton avatar de façon qui me plaise.
> (Mais finalement si  )
> 
> 
> ...


 j'adore!! :love:

(machine a la con qui veut po m'laisser bouler... j'te jure... )


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mine de rien, pour faire une anim GIF rien ne vaut un bon vieil Amiga, avec Deluxepaint ou PPaint.



Comprends-tu pkoi tout le monde dit que tu es vieux : Amiga, plus personne ne connait    :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Comprends-tu pkoi tout le monde dit que tu es vieux : Amiga, plus personne ne connait    :rateau:


je connais des jeunes qui sont amoureux de l'Amiga. Simplement parce qu'ils ont pu profiter à un moment donné des qualités de cette machine. Si c'est être vieux que de dire que l'Amiga était une merveille bien supérieure à tout ce qui existait (macintosh y compris), il en va de même alors pour ceux qui pensent que le Concorde était le meilleur avion de ligne jamais construit (et j'en fais partie   ). 
Mine de rien, mon Amiga tourne encore, et les gamins adorent jouer avec. Même ceux qui ont des PS2 ou XBox, viennent régulièrement chez nous pour jouer à des BlitzBombers, DeluxeGalaga, ou autres "vieux" jeux en 2D ou pseudo 3D. Parce que s'ils sont moins jolis, ils sont aussi plus "prenants". Doom3 est splendide, mais ce jeu n'a aucun intérêt, il est creux...
Et bien pour le graphisme c'est pas tout à fait pareil, mais on retrouve les ingrédients. Photoshop ets un monstre, mais il faut des années de pratique pour le maitriser. DeluxePaint est relativement complet, même si la dernière version date des années 91-92, mais surtout il est simplissime à utiliser. En 2 heures on le maitrise correctement, en 2 jours on sait tout faire avec. C'est lui qui a inventé le concept des brosses et des espaces de travail (calques). 
Et comme l'Amiga était le roi de la vidéo et du graphisme à son époque, c'était le roi de l'anim 2D (merci aux coprocesseurs spécialisés). Tiens va falloir que je m'anime le Calimero pour rire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> je connais des jeunes qui sont amoureux de l'Amiga. Simplement parce qu'ils ont pu profiter à un moment donné des qualités de cette machine. Si c'est être vieux que de dire que l'Amiga était une merveille bien supérieure à tout ce qui existait (macintosh y compris), il en va de même alors pour ceux qui pensent que le Concorde était le meilleur avion de ligne jamais construit (et j'en fais partie   ).
> Mine de rien, mon Amiga tourne encore, et les gamins adorent jouer avec. Même ceux qui ont des PS2 ou XBox, viennent régulièrement chez nous pour jouer à des BlitzBombers, DeluxeGalaga, ou autres "vieux" jeux en 2D ou pseudo 3D. Parce que s'ils sont moins jolis, ils sont aussi plus "prenants". Doom3 est splendide, mais ce jeu n'a aucun intérêt, il est creux...
> Et bien pour le graphisme c'est pas tout à fait pareil, mais on retrouve les ingrédients. Photoshop ets un monstre, mais il faut des années de pratique pour le maitriser. DeluxePaint est relativement complet, même si la dernière version date des années 91-92, mais surtout il est simplissime à utiliser. En 2 heures on le maitrise correctement, en 2 jours on sait tout faire avec. C'est lui qui a inventé le concept des brosses et des espaces de travail (calques).
> Et comme l'Amiga était le roi de la vidéo et du graphisme à son époque, c'était le roi de l'anim 2D (merci aux coprocesseurs spécialisés). Tiens va falloir que je m'anime le Calimero pour rire.



[MODE=RANIMER_LES_VIEILLES_QUERELLES] Bof ! Amiga, c'était de la daube, rien ne valait un bon vieil Atari ST ![/MODE]


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> je connais des jeunes qui sont amoureux de l'Amiga. Simplement parce qu'ils ont pu profiter à un moment donné des qualités de cette machine. Si c'est être vieux que de dire que l'Amiga était une merveille bien supérieure à tout ce qui existait (macintosh y compris), il en va de même alors pour ceux qui pensent que le Concorde était le meilleur avion de ligne jamais construit (et j'en fais partie   ).
> Mine de rien, mon Amiga tourne encore, et les gamins adorent jouer avec. Même ceux qui ont des PS2 ou XBox, viennent régulièrement chez nous pour jouer à des BlitzBombers, DeluxeGalaga, ou autres "vieux" jeux en 2D ou pseudo 3D. Parce que s'ils sont moins jolis, ils sont aussi plus "prenants". Doom3 est splendide, mais ce jeu n'a aucun intérêt, il est creux...
> Et bien pour le graphisme c'est pas tout à fait pareil, mais on retrouve les ingrédients. Photoshop ets un monstre, mais il faut des années de pratique pour le maitriser. DeluxePaint est relativement complet, même si la dernière version date des années 91-92, mais surtout il est simplissime à utiliser. En 2 heures on le maitrise correctement, en 2 jours on sait tout faire avec. C'est lui qui a inventé le concept des brosses et des espaces de travail (calques).
> Et comme l'Amiga était le roi de la vidéo et du graphisme à son époque, c'était le roi de l'anim 2D (merci aux coprocesseurs spécialisés). Tiens va falloir que je m'anime le Calimero pour rire.



çà sert à rien de ressasser le passé


----------



## NED (16 Août 2005)

ATARI
Ca a toujours été de la balle...
Depuis la console vidéo de notre enfance, jusqu'à UT2004 !

ATARI POWAAAAA !!!!

Et pi G4 t'arretes de critiquer, sinon je te retapes encore avec mon sabre laser


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait Stook, je crois que c'est à toi ce machin qui tourne !




au l'autre, il essaie de mettre le feu a mon anneau.....bin mince....:love:....


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà sert à rien de ressasser le passé



Va cherche ses goûtes, il nous refait une crise


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> ATARI
> Ca a toujours été de la balle...
> Depuis la console vidéo de notre enfance, jusqu'à UT2004 !
> 
> ...


chi' total d'accore avec toi; je pence même que je vais me faire tatoué le logo atari dans le dos entre les omoplates


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=RANIMER_LES_VIEILLES_QUERELLES] Bof ! Amiga, c'était de la daube, rien ne valait un bon vieil Atari ST ![/MODE]


[MODE=RAJOUTE DE L'HUILE SUR LE FEU]L'Atari ST c'était de la daube ! Tout juste bon à faire tourner un semblant de MS-Dos graphique ! Pas multi-tâche, pas capable de sortir un son propre, nul en animation. Etc... [/MODE] :love:


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'Atari ST c'était de la daube !pas capable de sortir un son propre



N'empèche qu'à l'époque c'etait un des seuls ordi avec une PRISE MIDI, et que niveau son, les 3/4 des zicos qui auraient vendu leur mère pour avoir un ATARI ST dans leur home studio !!!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Et pi G4 t'arretes de critiquer, sinon je te retapes encore avec mon sabre laser



Dans tes rêves, NED, dans tes rêves...  :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> N'empèche qu'à l'époque c'etait un des seuls ordi avec une PRISE MIDI, et que niveau son, les 3/4 des zicos qui auraient vendu leur mère pour avoir un ATARI ST dans leur home studio !!!


Ben t'as rêvé, une tonne de grands musicos avaient des Amiga 2000/3000/4000 et utilisaient entre autre Bar&Pipes. A commencer par Jean-Michel Jarre. Le ST n'avait que çà pour lui, la prise midi. En greffer une sur un Amiga coutait 50 balles en bas de gamme, 150 pour une GVP. Ensuite... Pour avoir bien connu les deux machines, je peux affirmer que l'Amiga était bien supérieur. En fait il était supérieur à tout ce qui existait. Exemple typique, quand MacOS découvre le multi-tâche préemptif avec MacOSX, l'Amiga l'utilisait depuis fin 1984, idem pour la gestion de mémoire partagée des PC, l'accès DMA, etc... DirectX lui même a été pompé au départ sur les librairies graphiques de l'Amiga (dixit Microsoft) après la faillite de Commodore. Et on est même en train de remettre au goût du jour son architecture bourrée de coprocesseurs. Avec un Bill Gates à la tête de Commodore, le PC et le Mac n'existerait plus. Là seule chose qui a manqué à cette machine c'est des softs pros. Le "patron" de Commodore, ou plutôt devrais-je dire l'escroc financier (car Irvin Gould a "volé" Commodore à Jack Tramiel qui du coup a fondé Atari), n'a jamais su mener cette société. Il a juste essayé d'en tirer le maximum, avant de se barrer au Bahamas riche comme Cresus. Il n'a jamais voulu investir dans le partenarait logiciel, pire il a refuser de payer Microsoft pour le portage de Word, alors qu'ils l'avaient développé à la demande de Tramiel. Résultat, ce soft qui aurait changé beaucoup de choses, n'a jamais été vendu. Gould estimait qu'avec la meilleure machine du monde, les développeurs viendraient forcément d'eux même... Sauf que, la plus belle des voitures de course, ne va pas loin sans carburant adéquat. 
Enfin tout çà est une longue histoire qui me reste chaque fois en travers de la gorge. Arriver à couler le 2ème constructeur mondial, sans que personne ne s'aperçoive de rien, transférer le siège aux Bahamas juste avant la faillite, pour éviter la justice américaine, quelque part Gould est un champion. Et lui par contre s'est bien enrichi.  Il a littéralement  vidé les caisses à son profit. Mais la justice n'a rien à dire à ce sujet. Des milliers de chomeurs, une immense société mise à bas, des millions d'utilisateurs orphelins, et rien.
C'est pour çà qu'aujourd'hui, je me bats contre tous ces patrons désirant être maitres du monde (Gates, Jobs, etc...). Ils ne nous amèneront que des désillusions, et des regrets.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> ... et utilisaient entre autre Bar&Pipes. A commencer par Jean-Michel Jarre. .



Hein, JM Jarre se faisait faire des pipes dans des bars ? 


































Désolé...


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour çà qu'aujourd'hui, je me bats contre tous ces patrons désirant être maitres du monde (Gates, Jobs, etc...). Ils ne nous amèneront que des désillusions, et des regrets.


Mais enfin eux ils veulent pas se tirer aux Bahamas a priori


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais enfin eux ils veulent pas se tirer aux Bahamas a priori


Ben non, pour l'instant ils ont pas besoin, leur boite produit plus de pépètes qu'ils n'en consomment.


----------



## fanou (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as rêvé, une tonne de grands musicos avaient des Amiga 2000/3000/4000 et utilisaient entre autre Bar&Pipes. A commencer par Jean-Michel Jarre. Le ST n'avait que çà pour lui, la prise midi. En greffer une sur un Amiga coutait 50 balles en bas de gamme, 150 pour une GVP. Ensuite... Pour avoir bien connu les deux machines, je peux affirmer que l'Amiga était bien supérieur. En fait il était supérieur à tout ce qui existait. Exemple typique, quand MacOS découvre le multi-tâche préemptif avec MacOSX, l'Amiga l'utilisait depuis fin 1984, idem pour la gestion de mémoire partagée des PC, l'accès DMA, etc... DirectX lui même a été pompé au départ sur les librairies graphiques de l'Amiga (dixit Microsoft) après la faillite de Commodore. Et on est même en train de remettre au goût du jour son architecture bourrée de coprocesseurs. Avec un Bill Gates à la tête de Commodore, le PC et le Mac n'existerait plus. Là seule chose qui a manqué à cette machine c'est des softs pros. Le "patron" de Commodore, ou plutôt devrais-je dire l'escroc financier (car Irvin Gould a "volé" Commodore à Jack Tramiel qui du coup a fondé Atari), n'a jamais su mener cette société. Il a juste essayé d'en tirer le maximum, avant de se barrer au Bahamas riche comme Cresus. Il n'a jamais voulu investir dans le partenarait logiciel, pire il a refuser de payer Microsoft pour le portage de Word, alors qu'ils l'avaient développé à la demande de Tramiel. Résultat, ce soft qui aurait changé beaucoup de choses, n'a jamais été vendu. Gould estimait qu'avec la meilleure machine du monde, les développeurs viendraient forcément d'eux même... Sauf que, la plus belle des voitures de course, ne va pas loin sans carburant adéquat.
> Enfin tout çà est une longue histoire qui me reste chaque fois en travers de la gorge. Arriver à couler le 2ème constructeur mondial, sans que personne ne s'aperçoive de rien, transférer le siège aux Bahamas juste avant la faillite, pour éviter la justice américaine, quelque part Gould est un champion. Et lui par contre s'est bien enrichi. Il a littéralement vidé les caisses à son profit. Mais la justice n'a rien à dire à ce sujet. Des milliers de chomeurs, une immense société mise à bas, des millions d'utilisateurs orphelins, et rien.
> C'est pour çà qu'aujourd'hui, je me bats contre tous ces patrons désirant être maitres du monde (Gates, Jobs, etc...). Ils ne nous amèneront que des désillusions, et des regrets.


joli résumé, pour une bien triste histoire...


----------



## NED (17 Août 2005)

Ouais ben ATARI pour moi ca reste mythique, tous mes potes zicos n'avainet pas que l'ATARi c'est vrai qu'il y avait du commodore aussi...
Neanmoins, le commodre avait du mal à faire marcher Creator et Notator, je me rappelle que ca plantais souvent chez mon voisin. Alors que mon cousin s'eclatait avec Cubase sur son ATARI avant de culbuter rapidos sur le MAC.
Alors là je te dis ca, je me rappelles pu très bien des époques et des dates précises.
En tous cas des 2 c'est ATARI qui reste, même si l'histoire est vache, et c'est bien malheureux d'ailleurs, ATARI reste la marque de mon enfance, et quand j'ai retrouvé le logo ATARI sur Unreal Tournement ca m'a fait grave plaisir...
 :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE=RANIMER_LES_VIEILLES_QUERELLES] Bof ! Amiga, c'était de la daube, rien ne valait un bon vieil Atari ST ![/MODE]



Rhaa pitin©, efficace, is'nt it ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben ATARI pour moi ca reste mythique, tous mes potes zicos n'avainet pas que l'ATARi c'est vrai qu'il y avait du commodore aussi...
> Neanmoins, le commodre avait du mal à faire marcher Creator et Notator, je me rappelle que ca plantais souvent chez mon voisin. Alors que mon cousin s'eclatait avec Cubase sur son ATARI avant de culbuter rapidos sur le MAC.
> Alors là je te dis ca, je me rappelles pu très bien des époques et des dates précises.
> En tous cas des 2 c'est ATARI qui reste, même si l'histoire est vache, et c'est bien malheureux d'ailleurs, ATARI reste la marque de mon enfance, et quand j'ai retrouvé le logo ATARI sur Unreal Tournement ca m'a fait grave plaisir...
> :style:


Creator ? C'était pour les comiques ce truc. 
Bar&Pipes pro de BlueRibbon, était le seul, l'unique. 
BlueRibbon a d'ailleurs été racheté par Microsoft... Histoire de récupérer Bars&Pipe d'ailleurs. :hein:
Et l'Amiga n'est toujours pas mort, malgré ce qu'en croit certains. Même si sa route à croiser celle de Linux entre-temps, l'AmigaOne ou le Pegasos sont des Amiga équipés de G4, et faisant tourner l'AmigaOS4 ou MorphOs, les deux descendants de feu l'AmigaOS3.   Le problème étant toujours le même... bibliothèque de logiciels trop restreinte.


----------



## lumai (17 Août 2005)

C'est reparti comme en 40, on dirait ! 

Bon à part ça, des smileys ??? Parce que, bon, c'est pas le fil Amiga/Commodore, là...


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est reparti comme en 40, on dirait !
> 
> Bon à part ça, des smileys ??? Parce que, bon, c'est pas le fil Amige/Commodore, là...


En 40 j'étais pas né. 
Les smileys... Que Micro$oft veut breveter à son profit entre parenthèses. Et bien quoi ? 
Les smileys animés ne sont qu'une suite d'images au format GIF. 
Il suffit donc d'avoir le petit logiciel adéquat, pour enregistrer cette suite en un seul fichier. Voilà.   Ce que font très bien DeluxePaintV ou PPaint sur Amiga.  

Reste que je n'ai toujours aucun talent. Mon essai sur le pauvre Calimero flingueur, s'est transformé en déroute cuisante (en tout cas pas très artistique). 
Qui serait plus doué que moi pour qu'il agite son flingue ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les smileys... Et bien quoi ?


Eh bien c'est le sujet de ce thread bonhomme, alors tu en postes, tu en parles, ou vous allez faire vos discussions dans un forum "jurassic kekchose"


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2005)

Yes, Amiga vs Commodore, rinafoot (c)


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

Petits rappels _(enfin disons petits coucous)_:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et puis tiens, ça c'est une idée qui me trotte dans la tête depuis deux mois:
(y a pas de son sur un gif animé, alors faudra faire la musique vous même à la bouche  )


----------



## NED (19 Août 2005)

Oui spyro, un peu de beatbox que diable....
*YO YO !!!*
*CHECK DOWN !!!*
:style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Petits rappels _(enfin disons petits coucous)_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là, y en a deux qui vont être super contents ! :love:   

_Pour le bruit, je crois qu'ils arriveront à se débrouiller !_


----------



## Taho! (19 Août 2005)

Pour le reste aussi :mouais:


----------



## iNano (19 Août 2005)

Je vous présente Ice Bat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Spyro, il est vraiment génial !    :love:  :love:


----------



## Malow (20 Août 2005)

*OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!! On a pas de smiley nous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Petits rappels _(enfin disons petits coucous)_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a pas à dire le squale il est excellent !


----------



## iNano (20 Août 2005)

Voilà, c'est mon premier essai... Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est mon premier essai... Qu'en pensez vous ?


pas mal !
tu les fait sur quoi?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est mon premier essai... Qu'en pensez vous ?



C'est pas mal !


----------



## iNano (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pas mal !
> tu les fait sur quoi?


Sur Photoshop et ImageReady... C'est marrant !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Sur Photoshop et ImageReady... C'est marrant !


je vais esssayer de me faire un ti chat mais y a til des dimmension ou des truc particulier a respecté?


----------



## iNano (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je vais esssayer de me faire un ti chat mais y a til des dimmension ou des truc particulier a respecté?


Je crois qu'il faut être à environ 30 pixels de côté maxi, mais il faudrait demander confirmation aux pros !


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

bon aller je me lance on verra bien!


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Miaou le toys pourquoi pas...


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Miaou le toys pourquoi pas...


il resemble a un barbapapa quand je le dessine je laisse tombé


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il resemble a un barbapapa quand je le dessine je laisse tombé


LoL,
fait voir?


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> LoL,
> fait voir?


je l'ai même pas gardé ! 
je retesterait ça un autre jour! la je suis en plein mixe pour le lazert ball de demain.
15 barges laché avec des pistolet lazer sur du gros son jungle sa vas faire mal!


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est mon premier essai... Qu'en pensez vous ?


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:   

Par contre pense à réduire les dimensions pour éviter les bordures transparentes en trop  
Et le poids en réduisant le nombre de couleurs.


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai même pas gardé !
> je retesterait ça un autre jour! la je suis en plein mixe pour le lazert ball de demain.
> 15 barges laché avec des pistolet lazer sur du gros son jungle sa vas faire mal!


hé ben!
bon ba bon courage...


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> hé ben!
> bon ba bon courage...


une selecta Itune et s'est partie.  

bon la sa devin du flood on retourne chez le bar des floodeur désolé pour cette polution.


----------



## Spyro (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai même pas gardé !


Faut pas hésiter mec !!
Quant aux dimensions, c'est comme tu veux  
Moi j'essaie généralement de les faire d'une taille raisonnable.
Je commence toujours par une image 32x32 avec un rond comme les smileys de base (15 pixels de diamètre).
Et puis au fur et à mesure, je dépasse  

Et une fois que j'ai la tête, je passe à la suite (ou pas).


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas hésiter mec !!
> Quant aux dimensions, c'est comme tu veux
> Moi j'essaie généralement de les faire d'une taille raisonnable.
> Je commence toujours par une image 32x32 avec un rond comme les smileys de base (15 pixels de diamètre).
> Et puis au fur et à mesure, je dépasse


oui mais moi j'ai la polio des mains je suis incapable de faire un truc comme ça je tremble et je suis nul en dessin donc sa donne un griboullage.
et comme j'aime pas raté ce que je fais je jete a la poubelle.
mais je recommence jusqu'a temps que ca marche aussi .


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

Moi j'etais parti pour faire un nouveau né des Cigognes éméchés, et pi pareil, ca donne rien.
Alors j'ai laissé tombé aussi pour ce soir...
 :hein:


----------



## toys (20 Août 2005)

voila mon barbapapa je l'avait encore dans toshop!


----------



## Virpeen (20 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est mon premier essai... Qu'en pensez vous ?



Il est trop trop chou ! Ah, vraiment, les Uglydolls, y'a rien de mieux... :love: On peut en faire de jolis avatars (n'est-ce pas ?  ) et de très jolis smileys !!!! 

Beau travail... T'apprends vite, toi ! :love: :love:


----------



## bouilla (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> voila mon barbapapa je l'avait encore dans toshop!





Je trouve qu'il y a une ptite ressemblance avec Mr Hankey de SouthPark, t'sais la ptite crotte


----------



## IceandFire (20 Août 2005)

le bouilla toujours la bon mot  :love:  :style:


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Petits rappels _(enfin disons petits coucous)_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est adorable! Merci beaucoup :love:

Et 1000 bisoux à toi!


----------



## NED (20 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> voila mon barbapapa je l'avait encore dans toshop!


Ba c'est toujours un debut , faut paufiner...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

bravooooooo      dragounet

vraiment tres belles tes dernieres creations !! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

A te voilà toi, que je t'y reprenne à aller fanfaronner à la radio...

J'ai du me servir moi même mon ricard ce soir là !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A te voilà toi, que je t'y reprenne à aller fanfaronner à la radio...
> 
> J'ai du me servir moi même mon ricard ce soir là !!!





et tu as avalé de travers?   


eummhhhh ..... 
j'ai droit  moi aussi a un new p'tit machin agité , mister syro ?


----------



## iNano (21 Août 2005)

Voilà le deuxième !


----------



## Virpeen (21 Août 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le deuxième !


Fantastique Nano !!!!! :love:
Je le veux, je le veux !!!! :love:

Ahhhhhh... des Uglydolls partout, partout ! 
Ils y sont tous : Ox, Ice Bat, Wage, Jeero, Babo, Cinko, Tray, Wedgehead, Target ! Beau boulot Nano  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (25 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis tiens, ça c'est une idée qui me trotte dans la tête depuis deux mois:
> (y a pas de son sur un gif animé, alors faudra faire la musique vous même à la bouche )


 
MERCI

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

va bosser !


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> va bosser !



T'as raison! Il me semble qu'il commence à prendre ses aises au boulot le petit


----------



## LeSqual (28 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> va bosser !



Ca va la finir?!?    :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Août 2005)

bon et moi alors...j'ai tjrs l'ancien me direz vous...mais celui ci non ...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- 


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- 


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- 


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- 


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
-ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- 


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- 


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

J'en connais un qui aurai mieux fait d'éviter de se moquer du Golf-system !!! 

Va falloir arrêter l'école là si tu veux tout faire non !!!!!???!!!  :rateau:  


Edit : ah j'oubliais ! J'en suis fan du "poildep reviens" !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2005)

ya pas moyen de me faire ce smilie que se tient la tete a deux mains dd'un air las?
passque la je cherche, je cherche, mais impossible de le choper...

j'ai pourtant fait toutes mes poches...


----------



## Spyro (30 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un qui aurait mieux fait d'éviter de se moquer du Golf-system !!!
> Va falloir arrêter l'école là si tu veux tout faire non !!!!!???!!!  :rateau:


Oh mais je fais pas tout, je ne fais que ce qui m'inspire, et j'attends que tibo, marco et les autres s'inscrivent    Oui même malkovitch dont j'aime beaucoup le style à main levée, et puis Nato qui a abandonné lâchement et puis etc. tous ceux en fin de compte qui sont cités dans la colonne de droite  

_A propos, y a quelques trous encore et peut-être des erreurs, si vous voyez kekchose vous dites  _

Et puis je me moquais pas de glofounet (pas de majuscule stp )

PS: quelle école ?


----------



## pim (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- 


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais je fais pas tout, je ne fais que ce qui m'inspire, et j'attends que tibo, marco et les autres s'inscrivent    Oui même malkovitch dont j'aime beaucoup le style à main levée, et puis Nato qui a abandonné lâchement et puis etc. tous ceux en fin de compte qui sont cités dans la colonne de droite
> 
> _A propos, y a quelques trous encore et peut-être des erreurs, si vous voyez kekchose vous dites  _
> 
> ...



Au temps pour moi ! 

PS : ben l'ecole ou il tourne un film ! J'ai ptet pas tout suivi je l'admet pour ce coup....hein s'pa ça ?! 
  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (30 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## NED (30 Août 2005)

Une vraie usine à gaz cette entreprise à smileys...


----------



## Taho! (31 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> - bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)


T'es sacrément difficile toi!!!:mouais:  Tu veux pas qu'il te fasse le café l'matin non plus!


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sacrément difficile toi!!!:mouais:  Tu veux pas qu'il te fasse le café l'matin non plus!



Ah si !! Je croyais l'avoir stipulé. Nan evidemment je deconne, Peut importe le smiley, ça m'est egal


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

pas un qui boit un cocktail en fumant des ntb ?


----------



## Malow (31 Août 2005)

*Les Smileys
 Des piliers du bar
* *A toute heure
*​ 
*Bien entendu que j'en veux !*  :love: :love:  _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

- Malow 

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop
_- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'*  :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après  :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Spyro (2 Septembre 2005)

Ah tibo tes smileys sont toujours bien léchés


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie usine à gaz cette entreprise à smileys...



Ben ... C'est normal, des beaux smilies comme ça ... Ça pète ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




Elle avale quoi?


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

- Malow 
- Adrienhb (C'est vrai on peut demander? Bon... je sais le mien ce serait une horreur à smiliser, mais si tu veux j'ai l'image en plus grand pour bien voir Oscar (le teckel) et Truman (le canard) danser enemble... en tout cas ce serai troooop sympa! :love: )

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





Superbe, tibo !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Elle avale quoi?




elle ne craches pas ?    



bravooooooooo tibo !!!!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle ne craches pas ?



C'est à ça qu'on reconnait que les hommes et les femmes n'ont jamais le même point de vue...


----------



## Apca (2 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ça qu'on reconnait que les hommes et les femmes n'ont jamais le même point de vue...


----------



## iNano (2 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

- Malow 
- Adrienhb (C'est vrai on peut demander? Bon... je sais le mien ce serait une horreur à smiliser, mais si tu veux j'ai l'image en plus grand pour bien voir Oscar (le teckel) et Truman (le canard) danser enemble... en tout cas ce serai troooop sympa! :love: )

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ça qu'on reconnait que les hommes et les femmes n'ont jamais le même point de vue...



Ça, c'est faux, mon cher Fab, hommes et femmes ont sensiblement la même opinion ... du sexe opposé !


----------



## Malow (6 Septembre 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à TibomonG4."

Splendide Thibo......  merci.


----------



## Franswa (6 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

- Malow 
- Adrienhb (C'est vrai on peut demander? Bon... je sais le mien ce serait une horreur à smiliser, mais si tu veux j'ai l'image en plus grand pour bien voir Oscar (le teckel) et Truman (le canard) danser enemble... en tout cas ce serai troooop sympa! :love: )
-Franswa édition 2005 (si possible )

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2005)

Merci  Voici le petit dernier


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2005)

Terrrrrrrrrriiiiiible, Tibo !!!!!!!!!!!    :style: :king:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- IceandFire
- robertav , bien evidemment 
- toys, (gervais j'en veux) 
- ange_63 (Ho vi!! s'te plait :love:  )
- Human-Fly (J'ai mon pseudo smiley personnalisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais si un dragon ailé gris inspirait quelqu'un, cela me ferait un grand plaisir.  )
- pim 
- Taho! : bon, j'ai déjà la triple pomme, mais si tu te sens inspiré, ne serais-ce qu'avec une seule...  je te dis pas ce que certain(e)s ont imaginé avec ces trois pommes)...

- bouilla (si tu pouvais m'en faire un qui patiente en croquant une pomme et qui lit un magazine en attendant le rer A Gare de Lyon avec un popod dans la main gauche)

- Malow 
- Adrienhb (C'est vrai on peut demander? Bon... je sais le mien ce serait une horreur à smiliser, mais si tu veux j'ai l'image en plus grand pour bien voir Oscar (le teckel) et Truman (le canard) danser enemble... en tout cas ce serai troooop sympa! :love: )
-Franswa édition 2005 (si possible )
-Stook (tiens, pourquoi pas....) 

*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *:mouais:  _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :hein:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
- 




_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

génial Tibo, j'en connais un qui va etre super content...


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

j'aimerai bien un petit smiley perso... :love: 
mais faut pas qu'y ai la dérange surtout


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



 Impressionnant!... 







:love:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Septembre 2005)

Bravo Tibo ! 

Je les ai déjà peut-être postés, mais voici mes malversations sur avatar


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




Heu, je suis jaloux...

J'en veux un aussi... :love:


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je suis jaloux...
> 
> J'en veux un aussi... :love:



Honneur au Dame    
N'empêche, sa doit pas être facile un smiley avec ton avatar  :sleep:


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, sa doit pas être facile un smiley avec ton avatar  :sleep:




Oui, c'est ce que je me disais aussi...


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ce que je me disais aussi...




C'est ce qu'on se dit aussi !


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on se dit aussi !



En résumé, ca veut dire : "T'en aura pas c'est trop dur ? "


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, ca veut dire : "T'en aura pas c'est trop dur ? "



 Moi, j'avais plutôt compris : "choisis un nouvel avatar "jouable", et quelqu'un s'occupera probablement de ton cas." 

 Et je pense que ce doit être là une règle générale.


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, ca veut dire : "T'en aura pas c'est trop dur ? "




Pas sûr...


----------



## Apca (6 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr...



Le défi est lancé !


----------



## jahrom (6 Septembre 2005)

En tout cas, ce qui est sur c'est que je ne changerai pas d'avatar...  

Mais je suis sur que c'est faisable, certains ont du talent pour les smileys


----------



## Spyro (7 Septembre 2005)

Je vais vous avouer un truc: j'attendais qu'il y ait plus d'inscrits pour faire la vraie version de la liste...  
Alors dool ? T'en penses quoi de ma liste façon golf maintenant hmmm ?    

​


> *Les Smileys*
> *Des piliers du bar*
> *A toute heure*
> ​





> *Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
> - Pascal77
> - ange_63
> - Human-Fly
> ...


​


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

très jolie ta liste sauf qu'n peut plus la reprendre à cause des balises quote...

(et puis moi aussi j'en fais des comme ça maintenant !)


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2005)

Et ben écoute l'dragu : je met a genoux et je t'applaudis !!!!!!!!!!!!  :mouais:    

Comme ça c'est plus clair et je peux AUSSI m'inscrire !!!  Car y'en a qui change pas d'avatar toutes les 2 minutes pour avoir de nouveaux smileys  mais qui aimeraient plein plein plein de version du leur quand même !!!!  

Bon t'enlève ces balises et je met chez les bleu-vert !  



Aller et puis même que p'têt je ne me moquerais plus de toi !!!!


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça c'est plus clair et je peux AUSSI m'inscrire !!!  Car y'en a qui change pas d'avatar toutes les 2 minutes pour avoir de nouveaux smileys  mais qui aimeraient plein plein plein de version du leur quand même !!!!


tout pareil...


----------



## jahrom (7 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- IceandFire
 - toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> génial Tibo, j'en connais un qui va etre super content...



Merci  



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai déjà peut-être postés, mais voici mes malversations sur avatar



 Voilà, alors au travail maintenant 




			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ce qui est sur c'est que je ne changerai pas d'avatar...



Et en plus il ne veut faire aucun effort !


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *Les Smileys*
> *Des piliers du bar*
> *A toute heure*
> ​
> ...


voilà comme ça c'est vrai...!


----------



## bouilla (7 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> voilà comme ça c'est vrai...!



Haaaaannnnnn en plus il a pas enlevé les quotes


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci  Voici le petit dernier



Alors là, Tibo, je t'en dois une géante ! Merci merci merci, je n'en rêvais pas tant, c'est Noël en septembre, c'est magnifique, et va de ce pas remplacer ma signature, plus chouette, ça doit pas être possible !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
- IceandFire

* J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Apca (7 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- IceandFire
 - toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
 - Apca
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
- IceandFire

* J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
- Apca
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !
NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !
Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Taho! (7 Septembre 2005)

Je vais pas faire mon golf, mais Taho! c'est non seulement avec un ! mais aussi avec un T majuscule... 

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
- IceandFire

* J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- Taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
- Apca
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !
NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !
Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
- IceandFire

* J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- Taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
- Apca
 - dool superstar
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !
NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !
Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dool (9 Septembre 2005)

Je tiens a bisouiller officiellement Pascal (que tibo a dû enchanter avec son motard car il a vite été inspiré  ) ici car je crains de ne pouvoir le faire ailleurs (aucun rapport avec le ferrailleur du quartier qui me sabote mon discour!).

Ce matin, les yeux pleins de ce machin qui colle là et la moue grincheuse (devoit reparer une chasse d'eau en plein milieu de la nuit ça ne me reussit jamais c'est drole !) => euh merde on est pas chez roberto là, je vais faire plus court ! 
j'ai recu ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Et j'adooore ! :love: 

Je précise que je le diffuse ici et pas dans la case "avatar" qui l'attend pourtant impatiemment, car comme je lui ai dit, ça ne correspond pas a mes post...surtout du côté de la cave !   Mais il a le droit a vos applause !!!!  

Alors.....APLLAUUUUUUSSSSE  !!!!


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

qu'en pense Bruno ?


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> !


ça c'est la classe !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
- IceandFire

* J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- Taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
- Apca
 - dool superstar
*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 - Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !
NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !
Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2005)

Premier essai de vrai smiley : c'est pour Stookounet, en crise d'hilarité


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Premier essai de vrai smiley : c'est pour Stookounet, en crise d'hilarité





































MDR......














je l'aime bien celui-là....quoi, je ne suis pas objectif...?....mais on s'en fout..

ps: merci......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*
 *Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*
​ 


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
 - Pascal77
 - ange_63
 - Human-Fly
 - pim
 - bouilla
 - Adrienhb
 - Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:
*- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer

* J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:
*- Taho!
 - franswa
 - robertav
 - Apca
 - dool superstar
 - Stargazer

*
Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
 - Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
 - macmarco (à l'occase)
 - Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
 -


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais:  _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
 - poildep (reviens !)
 -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !
NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !
Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !
* -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## theozdevil (9 Septembre 2005)

Je peu e avoir un aussi


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

on va pas tous le faire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *
> Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet *  _je sais pas trop_
> 
> - Pascal 77



Merci du coup d'accélérateur


----------



## Spyro (9 Septembre 2005)

On peut charger des gifs animés sur un iPod ?


----------



## iNano (9 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On peut charger des gifs animés sur un iPod ?



Héhé trop fort ! J'ai à peine eu le temps d'y penser et hop, c'était fait !   :love:  :love:
T'es trop chou...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2005)

Voici ceux que j'ai fait pour Doll à partir de son avatar actuel, et à sa demande. 






 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Comme il semble qu'elle avait du mal à récupérer le second, elle pourra le faire ici 

Evitez de lui piétiner les petons quand elle met le second 

EDIT : Au fait, Spyro, j'adore ta nouvelle signature !


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2005)

Hey oh, moi c'est Dool  pas doll...les dolls C'est nano et virpeen  

J'les avais tous récupérer mon Pti "Ed la poignee"...j'ai ptet oublié de dire merci c'est ça :rose: :love:







Continue chief !!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, vite-fait sur le (star)gaz


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Hey oh, moi c'est Dool  pas doll...les dolls C'est nano et virpeen



Oooops ! la gaffe ! toutes mes excuses :rose:



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> J'les avais tous récupérer mon Pti "Ed la poignee"...j'ai ptet oublié de dire merci c'est ça :rose: :love:



Ah ben nan, ça, tu l'avait fait à la première livraison, c'est juste que je voulais savoir ce que tu pensais du troisième, celui que t'avais pas pu récupérer lors de ton dernier MP.


----------



## Hurrican (10 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est je m'en suis fait un ! 

Bon, je suis programmeur, pas graphiste moi ! 
Mais l'Amiga a reservi...


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2005)

C'est devenu les avatars et les signatures des "pilliers" ici !!!!!! 

Où sont les doctors Smileys ?????  :rateau:  :love: 


Ps : pascal => tout comme il faut pour les jours où faudra pas me cherché


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

"pillier"


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> "pillier"


Tu en es bien le tenancier, non ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es bien le tenancier, non ?



Oui, et la plupart ici carburent au lait fraise


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et la plupart ici carburent au lait fraise


 J'adore le Yop


----------



## Stargazer (10 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vite-fait sur le (star)gaz



Héhé !


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vite-fait sur le (star)gaz


Superbe !


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2005)

Bah, c'est bien peu de chose...
4 calques, 3 sélections, un peu du filtre de fluidité d'adobe et hop... C'est fait en 10 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vite-fait sur le (star)gaz





bravooooooo


----------



## iNano (12 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est bien peu de chose...
> 4 calques, 3 sélections, un peu du filtre de fluidité d'adobe et hop... C'est fait en 10 minutes


On dirait la recette d'une potion magique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravooooooo



Tiens, puisque tu passes par ici, j'ai fait un petit remake de ton avatar, j'espère qu'il va te plaire


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon c'est fini de poster des avatars ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est fini de poster des avatars ici ?



Bon, d'accord    Au fait, je suis tombé hier sur une série d'icônes de dragons pour OS X, si ça t'intéresse, passe moi un email par MP


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, puisque tu passes par ici, j'ai fait un petit remake de ton avatar, j'espère qu'il va te plaire





arfffffff , je clignote de plus en plus.... on pourra plus me dire 
"opsss , je t'avais pas vu "   


merciiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



edit : je ne peux pas remplacer l'avatar, fichier trop gros


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit : je ne peux pas remplacer l'avatar, fichier trop gros



T'as essayé en entrant son URL au lieu de l'uploader (si tu n'as pas de site, tu peux utiliser celle sous laquelle je l'ai posté, tu récupères l'adresse dans mon post, et tu la met dans la zone adéquate de ton tableau de bord), normalement, tu ne devrais plus avoir la limitation de taille.


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Où sont les doctors Smileys ?????  :rateau:  :love:



Mis à la retraite anticipé.


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voici ceux que j'ai fait pour Doll à partir de son avatar actuel, et à sa demande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère toujours l'original....
En attendant de voir le visage de la vraie en vrai  (ou plus bas  )


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère toujours l'original....
> En attendant de voir le visage de la vraie en vrai  (ou plus bas  )



De toute façon il faut que je les fassent maigrir de 10 kg avant de pouvoir les mettre ces avatars et j'y arrive pas....et ça vaut aussi pour "plus bas" !! Alors contente toi de ce que tu as disais ma grand-mère !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon il faut que je les fassent maigrir de 10 kg avant de pouvoir les mettre ces avatars et j'y arrive pas....



Même réponse que pour Robertav, si tu mets leur URL, tu ne devrais plus être soumise à la limitation des 10 K (Euuh, pour les avatars, hein, pour le reste, je te laisse règler ça avec Ned  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé en entrant son URL au lieu de l'uploader (si tu n'as pas de site, tu peux utiliser celle sous laquelle je l'ai posté, tu récupères l'adresse dans mon post, et tu la met dans la zone adéquate de ton tableau de bord), normalement, tu ne devrais plus avoir la limitation de taille.




c'est ce que j'ai fait : je t'ai citée et copié l'adresse où il est hebergé mais voila



> Le fichier que vous essayez de joindre est trop gros. La taille maximale est de 10240 octets.


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé en entrant son URL au lieu de l'uploader (si tu n'as pas de site, tu peux utiliser celle sous laquelle je l'ai posté, tu récupères l'adresse dans mon post, et tu la met dans la zone adéquate de ton tableau de bord), normalement, tu ne devrais plus avoir la limitation de taille.


Non non ça ne marche pas comme ça sur macgé. Les avatars sont toujours uploadés, que ce soit d'une URL ou de son ordinateur. On ne contourne pas la limite des 10ko. Et puis si y a une limite c'est pas pour qu'elle soit contournée, non ?
Tiens ça me fait penser que ta signature de 656 pixels de coté et de 80ko c'est très mal.  
Quelle que soit la qualité de la réalisation.  

Pour tes avatars animés, ils sont loin d'être optimisés en taille (tu utilises quel logiciel ?). Quant à celui de robertav, eh bien c'est simple: il y a trop de choses dedans. Il faut savoir limiter son animation pour la faire rentrer dans la taille.    Allez au boulot !  

PS: Malkovitch reviens !  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai 2ko de libre... je peux encore en rajouter ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

tout est rentré dans l'ordre , j'ai bien mon avatar en bougeotte sautillante !!     


merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai 2ko de libre... je peux encore en rajouter ! :love:


Bon on est pas dans arts graphique là   mais je te signale que j'arrive pas à le faire en PLUS de 4ko ton avatar... Mais en même temps moi j'ai pas d'amiga hein alors je sais pas je dois pas avoir des logiciels au top niveau pour grossir artificiellement les fichiers   j'ai juste ImageReady  

Accessoirement, faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu fais pour créer des fichiers gif qui font planter ImageReady


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non ça ne marche pas comme ça sur macgé. Les avatars sont toujours uploadés, que ce soit d'une URL ou de son ordinateur. On ne contourne pas la limite des 10ko. Et puis si y a une limite c'est pas pour qu'elle soit contournée, non ?



Ben, je pensais que cette limite était pour économiser la place sur les serveurs de MacGe, et que s'il restait sur le mien, la taille importait peu.



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour tes avatars animés, ils sont loin d'être optimisés en taille (tu utilises quel logiciel ?). Quant à celui de robertav, eh bien c'est simple: il y a trop de choses dedans. Il faut savoir limiter son animation pour la faire rentrer dans la taille.    Allez au boulot !
> 
> PS: Malkovitch reviens !  :love:



Comme je l'ai précisé, je tatonnes, je débute, et je progresse avec mes erreurs, Tibo à réussi à ramener sa taille à 8 ko sans supprimer d'images, je vais me livrer à l'autopsie pour comprendre comment.
Pour les softs utilisés, je crée les images avec photoshop, et je les regroupe en GIF animé avec GraphicConverter. Je pense que c'est au niveau des images générées avec Photoshop que je peux gagner, en limitant le nombre de couleurs, notamment (merci Tibo).

pour éviter de "squatter" les smileys des piliers du bar", je pensais ouvrir un thread dédié aux "avatars et signatures des piliers du bar".


----------



## Hurrican (13 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon on est pas dans arts graphique là   mais je te signale que j'arrive pas à le faire en PLUS de 4ko ton avatar... Mais en même temps moi j'ai pas d'amiga hein alors je sais pas je dois pas avoir des logiciels au top niveau pour grossir artificiellement les fichiers   j'ai juste ImageReady
> 
> Accessoirement, faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu fais pour créer des fichiers gif qui font planter ImageReady


Cà c'est parce que je l'ai importé sur le mac, et que je l'ai passé dans Gifmation parce que l'anim faisait 12ko (chaque image faisant 8ko au départ). Quand j'ai voulu l'optimiser, il m'a tout pourri. Je pensais pas qu'il me l'avais pourri autant que çà. 
Faudra que je retrouve l'original et que je le passe dans ImageReady alors.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2005)

Amiga is dead


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai précisé, je tatonnes, je débute, et je progresse avec mes erreurs


Et c'est bien pour ça que je te dis tout ça moi 


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tibo à réussi à ramener sa taille à 8 ko sans supprimer d'images, je vais me livrer à l'autopsie pour comprendre comment.


En fait l'animation est passée de 22 à 14 frames 
Et à 16 couleurs.


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les softs utilisés, je crée les images avec photoshop, et je les regroupe en GIF animé avec GraphicConverter. Je pense que c'est au niveau des images générées avec Photoshop que je peux gagner, en limitant le nombre de couleurs, notamment (merci Tibo).


Tu peux modifier les couleurs dans GraphConv aussi je pense non ?
Mais si tu as photoshop, tu dois avoir ImageReady. Il a tout ce qu'il faut pour optimiser un gif (pour le créer à partir d'une série de calques photoshop aussi soit dit en passant). Alors si tu l'as autant t'en servir   (et si t'as le temps aussi parce que bon au début c'est pas facile :rateau: )


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Amiga is dead


Not yet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111172


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu as photoshop, tu dois avoir ImageReady. Il a tout ce qu'il faut pour optimiser un gif (pour le créer à partir d'une série de calques photoshop aussi soit dit en passant). Alors si tu l'as autant t'en servir   (et si t'as le temps aussi parce que bon au début c'est pas facile :rateau: )



Ben le problème est là, en fait, lire la doc, comprendre la doc, faire fondre une aspirine, tout çaaa ... plus ces pitin© de stats à finir pour avant-hier sans faute, plus le Dr xxx qui est pressé que je lui mette son nouveau portable en service à son cabinet, et j'en passe, si j'y ajoute mon manque de sommeil, endémique, ces temps ci, je vais continuer avec GraphicConverter un p'tit moment encore. :rateau:  


PS : En fait, dans GC, je touche pas au dessin, j'utilise juste la fonction "Convertir" pour transformer mes GIF normaux en GIF animé, tout le reste, c'est dans Photoshop.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

après le  version Stook, voici le :love: version Stook : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NOTE pour Spyro : T'as vu, là j'me suis appliqué, hein, 360 octets !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

Et maintenant, voici iKool disco :










Il est chouette, hein !   

EDIT : _et çui là, plus léger, on fait pas !_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, voici iKool disco :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tres chouette , et..... pour la legereté   .....     
bravooo     il est carrement transparent !!


----------



## poildec (13 Septembre 2005)

C'est un de ces bordel ici. :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> C'est un de ces bordel ici. :hein:



On se débrouille comme on peut sans Poildep   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> après le  version Stook, voici le :love: version Stook :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tiens, on parle de moi.....:love:.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci........


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> C'est un de ces bordel ici. :hein:


Toi tu reviens ou tu sors    

_Cela dit t'as bien raison  _


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2005)

... Mais au bout de 112 pages, même les meilleurs fils commencent à vriller


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon c'est un peu passé de mode apparemment, mais je voulais poster un smiley, je peux ?  







  ---


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est un peu passé de mode apparemment, mais je voulais poster un smiley, je peux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




roberto et sm; le couple fatal !!!!!!!!     


bravoooo    :love:  :love:  :love: 






sympatisant des glou glou  ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est un peu passé de mode apparemment, mais je voulais poster un smiley, je peux ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben justement, l'heureux récipient d'air ... euh, récipiendaire précisait sur un autre thread son affection pour le modèle de base de ce smiley que tu viens de lui concocter, il va être content


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> roberto et sm; le couple fatal !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> bravoooo    :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...



Hum, si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas Roberto et SM, mais Vincent et Roberto


----------



## Spyro (13 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> roberto et sm; le couple fatal !!!!!!!!


Euh non

C'est en effet Vincent et Roberto...

ce roberto, souvenez vous:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je vais le refaire le roberto, moins rond...


PS: ben Pascal lui il a tout compris, bravo


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2005)

Avec bob, ce sera plus facile 




:love:


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Avec bob, ce sera plus facile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool !
 Franswa !
Je ferai un essai avec Bob... ça devrait le faire... 
J'en ai fait un à Jahrom mais impossible de l'héberger...  Je retenterai ce soir...


----------



## Spyro (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait un à Jahrom mais impossible de l'héberger...  Je retenterai ce soir...


Il suffit de me demander


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait un à Jahrom mais impossible de l'héberger...  Je retenterai ce soir...



Cool !! J'ai hate de voir


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2005)

Moi je change trop souvent d'avatars pour avoir des smileys oneugaine visiblement


----------



## sofiping (14 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Avec bob, ce sera plus facile :love:



BOB l'éponge est une figure emblématique pour les gays aux USA ... ce que j'en dis ...


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> BOB l'éponge est une figure emblématique pour les gays aux USA ... ce que j'en dis ...





			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

>




Ce n'est pas la droite religieuse qui avec son regard tordu l'a transformé en [url="http://</font>http://usa.blogs.liberation.fr/2005/01/cet_individu_es.html"]gay[/url] ?

Ou l'était-il déjà avant?

A.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh non
> C'est en effet Vincent et Roberto...
> ce roberto, souvenez vous:




rahhhhhh !!!!!! la gaffe      

cela confirme  mon cercle !!!!


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> BOB l'éponge est une figure emblématique pour les gays aux USA ... ce que j'en dis ...


 Ouais mais les américains sont trop con :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais les américains sont trop con :rateau:





Surtout qu'une éponge en slip kangourou comme avatar, faut déjà pouvoir assumer...


----------



## Spyro (14 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cela confirme  mon cercle !!!!








glouglou ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'une éponge en slip kangourou comme avatar, faut déjà pouvoir assumer...


 J'assume


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2005)

Bon, ne vous moquez pas, hein... Jahrom, tu sais que je débute... :rose:  mais je vais m'entraîner et m'améliorer et j'en referai un mieux... Mais tu es mon premier smiley hors Uglydoll©, alors bon !


----------



## Virpeen (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ne vous moquez pas, hein... Jahrom, tu sais que je débute... :rose:  mais je vais m'entraîner et m'améliorer et j'en referai un mieux... Mais tu es mon premier smiley hors Uglydoll©, alors bon !



Moi, je le trouve très bien ce smiley, iNano ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ne vous moquez pas, hein... Jahrom, tu sais que je débute... :rose:  mais je vais m'entraîner et m'améliorer et j'en referai un mieux... Mais tu es mon premier smiley hors Uglydoll©, alors bon !



Ecoute ça peut choquer au départ mais finalement je le trouve très bien !!!! 

Trop mimi comme on dit...

Un grand MERCI


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ecoute ça peut choquer au départ mais finalement je le trouve très bien !!!!
> 
> Trop mimi comme on dit...
> 
> Un grand MERCI


Disons qu'il est pas très adapté pour un coucou mais il peut remplacer  ou :affraid:... Promis, je fais mieux le prochain...


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'il est pas très adapté pour un coucou mais il peut remplacer  ou :affraid:... Promis, je fais mieux le prochain...



M'en vais le mettre dans ma signature tiens....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

*Jahrom*
s'est fait attaquer par un requin ou quoi ?



:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

Mais il va falloir que je change d'avatar si je veux moi aussi un autre smiley


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Jahrom*
> s'est fait attaquer par un requin ou quoi ?
> 
> 
> ...




C'est ça de vivre avec une dévoreuse...


Ps : en fait je suis en train de faire des essais.... mais lo po fini le gars...


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

Bon, j'ai des idées pour Franswa "bob" l'éponge (il nettoie le train, ce petit).
... maintenant, les réaliser sans enfreindre la charte dans les grandes largeurs... Je vais essayer, mais pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Spyro (14 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'en ai fait un pti:


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai fait un pti:



Ah mais je suis gaté ce soir...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais je suis gaté ce soir...



 Pour votre anniversaire, ça tombe plutôt bien.  
 :love: :love:

 Ils sont bien, en plus.


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai fait un pti:


on dirait un peu un ... cochon d'Indes    

 :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

... ou une tranche de saucisson à l'ail, aussi, non ?


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait un peu un ... cochon d'Indes
> 
> :rose:



Pourtant je n'ai jamais été en inde ....


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2005)

Aimes-tu l'ail ?  

(je précise à toutes fins utiles -je dis ça tout le temps- que je trouve jahrom très excellent !)
je ne me moque aucunement, il m'a fait bien rire en vrai, c'est un acteur né, ce gaillard !


----------



## iNano (14 Septembre 2005)

Et hop ! Voilà Bob et son slip kangourou !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ... ou une tranche de saucisson à l'ail, aussi, non ?




*On me parle*
de manger ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et hop ! Voilà Bob et son slip kangourou !


 Trop bien :love:

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> glouglou ?





vendu !!!!!!!       


bravoooo !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

et moi et moi ils sont tous beaux mes papillons ! merci mon keupin violet  :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Trop bien :love:
> 
> Merci beaucoup


waaa j'avais pas vu franswa !!! à force de surfer c'est devenu une eponge!!!   :rateau:    


(mais euh .. pourquoi j'ai pas de petit n'ange moi ..? :rose: )


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> waaa j'avais pas vu franswa !!! à force de surfer c'est devenu une eponge!!!   :rateau:
> 
> 
> (mais euh .. pourquoi j'ai pas de petit n'ange moi ..? :rose: )


tu en as déjà deux qui montrent leurs fesses là en dessous


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> waaa j'avais pas vu franswa !!! à force de surfer c'est devenu une eponge!!!   :rateau:
> 
> 
> (mais euh .. pourquoi j'ai pas de petit n'ange moi ..? :rose: )


 héhéhé  Je me transformerais surement en d'autre chose mais pour l'instant on peut m'appeler Bob :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2005)

moi je veux bien un Bob Razowsky !!!   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cela confirme  mon cercle !!!!



[mode automodération puissance maximale on]  [/mode automodération puissance maximale off]


----------



## jahrom (14 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Aimes-tu l'ail ?
> 
> (je précise à toutes fins utiles -je dis ça tout le temps- que je trouve jahrom très excellent !)
> je ne me moque aucunement, il m'a fait bien rire en vrai, c'est un acteur né, ce gaillard !




Merci merci mon guytan... J'en aurai tout autant à ton service. 

ps : C'est vrai qu'on s'etait bien marré dans votre pays 

pour l'ail et surtout dans le saucisson j'adoooore...:love:


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Et moi mes sabres lasers volants???


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Aimes-tu l'ail ?  (...)




 Moi, j'aime l'ail.  Mais pas au lit. 
 (Je veux dire que je n'aime pas trop l'ail au lit...  Bon, OK, je sors... :rateau: )




*



*









 Bon bon, OK... :sick:
C'est toujours mon simili smiley personnalisé trouvé sur un site pokemon, et pas du tout assorti à l'autre image animée, mais bon... :rateau: Je m'amuse avec mon dragon ailé pokemon pour patienter!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Voici mon petit dernier : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ch'suis pas sur que quelqu'un ne l'ait pas déjà fait, si c'est le cas, toutes mes excuses.

J'espère que l'intéressée se reconnaîtra (c'est un test)


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon petit dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PSSSSSST 

Sinon, pour "t'améliorer" :
- ce serait mieux avec un fond transparent (d'une façon générale on les a tous fait comme ça)
- je remarque que la main est encadrée de blanc et efface en partie la tête derrière
- les coucous officiels c'est 0.07s par frame et 4 étapes: à gauche, au milieu, à droite, au milieu, sinon t'es pas en cadence  

* Spyro gardien de l'orthodoxie du coucou *


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PSSSSSST
> 
> Sinon, pour "t'améliorer" :
> - ce serait mieux avec un fond transparent (d'une façon générale on les a tous fait comme ça)
> ...



Merci de tes conseils, pour une partie des défauts, c'est du à de la flemme de ma part j'ai fait le dessin de base dans un cadre trop petit (la taille de :love: en fait), je le refait. pour les frames, j'en ai bien mis 4, j'ai en fait repiqué la main dans le  de base. le timing, je l'ai mis au pif, je suis pas tombé très loin, 0,1 s par frame, je vais rectifier. Le fond transparent, ben je croyais qu'il l'était, j'avais mis ça comme ça dans Photoshop, je suppose que c'est GraphicConverter qu'a mis son grain de sel la dedans. Je vais voir si j'arrive à trouver comment on fait dans GC.

Pour le déjà fait, désolé, mais comme j'aime mieux le mien, je vais quand même le refaire en tenant compte de tes conseils avisés.


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PSSSSSST
> 
> Sinon, pour "t'améliorer" :
> - ce serait mieux avec un fond transparent (d'une façon générale on les a tous fait comme ça)
> ...


J'ai pris note aussi, grand maître...


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le déjà fait, désolé


Y a pas à être désolé, c'est tout à fait normal. Et tu ne laisses pas le tien _parce que tu le préfères_ ou pas ! Il n'y a aucune raison de l'enlever de toutes façons !! C'est pas un concours !!! La diversité et la différence des styles sont toujours intéressants à regarder !!!! Enfin en tout cas moi ça m'intéresse 

Sinon, tu as mis 4 frames mais tu as foiré la dernière  
Compare:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (avant et après passage par les griffes de l'inquisition coucoutrice ou _incoucousition_ )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Voici après rectif : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : mince, il a pas pris la transparence encore, cent fois sur le métier ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas à être désolé, c'est tout à fait normal. Et tu ne laisses pas le tien _parce que tu le préfères_ ou pas ! Il n'y a aucune raison de l'enlever de toutes façons !! C'est pas un concours !!! La diversité et la différence des styles sont toujours intéressants à regarder !!!! Enfin en tout cas moi ça m'intéresse
> 
> Sinon, tu as mis 4 frames mais tu as foiré la dernière
> Compare:
> ...



Bon, je vais tenter de comprendre ce problème de transparence, mais ce soir, là, faut que je bosse. C'est que je ne voudrais pas m'attirer les foudres de l'_incoucousition_ !


----------



## sofiping (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon petit dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh ben ça turbine ici :mouais: .... mains en l'air , touchez plus au clavier .... carte de séjour et papiers d'identité SVP ....  il est ou le responsable .... le dragon violet là bas au fond qui fume par les narines ?


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben ça turbine ici :mouais: .... mains en l'air , touchez plus au clavier .... carte de séjour et papiers d'identité SVP .... il est ou le responsable .... le dragon violet là bas au fond qui fume par les narines ?


Non là chuis innocent


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

Voilà une tite surprise pour Virpeen... :love:


​


----------



## Virpeen (15 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une tite surprise pour Virpeen... :love:
> 
> 
> ​



Il est adooorable !!!! :love: :love: Je l'aime beaucoup (heu, tu crois qu'il pourrait avoir une langue un peu plus grande, dis ? JE demande beaucoup, non ? :rose

Lui aussi, il sera dans ma signature ! :love:


----------



## iNano (15 Septembre 2005)

Voilà la version améliorée sur les conseils de Virpeen... :love:


​


----------



## Virpeen (15 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la version améliorée sur les conseils de Virpeen... :love:
> 
> 
> ​



Ma signature sera parfaite avec ce petit bonhomme  :love: ! Il me tarde de pouvoir le mettre 

Merci iNano ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

dites vous habitez ensemble, non...?
non, c'est juste que j'essaie de visualiser cette page de discussion différemment....


----------



## maiwen (15 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la version améliorée sur les conseils de Virpeen... :love:
> 
> 
> ​


il a pris de la langue ... mais par contre il a un peu minci  ... serait-ce lié ?  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dites vous habitez ensemble, non...?
> non, c'est juste que j'essaie de visualiser cette page de discussion différemment....


      

T'es vache


----------



## Apca (15 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es vache



non, taureau


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> non, taureau




12/04......Belier.....


----------



## Apca (15 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 12/04......Belier.....




 :rateau: 

Moi pas  Par contre, un smiley ze veut bien   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Ça y est, je crois que j'y suis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, je crois que j'y suis !



Oooops, fausse man½uvre, sorry pour le double post


----------



## Apca (15 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Virpeen (15 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a pris de la langue ... mais par contre il a un peu minci  ... serait-ce lié ?  :rateau:



Ouiiii ! :rateau: Comment tu le trouves ?

Edit : il a moins la grosse tête surtout


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Bon, là, je continue l'entrainement : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note pour l'incoucousition : c'est un coucou un peu spécial, vu que lui, il fait coucou avec sa langue.


----------



## Apca (15 Septembre 2005)

Il est très jolis celui là Pascal ! Mais faudrais peut-être le faire plus grand non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Ben il a la taille réglementaire des smilies, 16x16.


----------



## Apca (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a la taille réglementaire des smilies, 16x16.



J'dis ça, j'dis rien, c'est juste qu'il me parraissait petit   

Il est très bien réussi en tous cas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> J'dis ça, j'dis rien, c'est juste qu'il me parraissait petit
> 
> Il est très bien réussi en tous cas !



Merci,

c'est vrai qu'isolé, il parait petit, mais en groupe, on voit qu'il est comme les autres, il a bu son v ... euh :casse:


----------



## Spyro (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a la taille réglementaire des smilies, 16x16.


J'en fais pas souvent des smileys 16*16   

Note que le blanc de l'oeil est transparent, c'est volontaire ?  
(Tu finiras par y passer à ImageReady     d'ailleurs si tu passe à l'AE samedi je te fais un cours de 30 minutes et tu pourras plus t'en passer )


----------



## Apca (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il a bu son v ...



Erre comme tous les auuuuuutreees !  
 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'en fais pas souvent des smileys 16*16
> 
> Note que le blanc de l'oeil est transparent, c'est volontaire ?
> (Tu finiras par y passer à ImageReady     d'ailleurs si tu passe à l'AE samedi je te fais un cours de 30 minutes et tu pourras plus t'en passer )



Ah flûte, moi, c'est vendredi que j'y vais, samedi, j'ai d'autres obligations. J'espère que ce n'est que partie remise. C'est vrai qu'avec une "mise du pied à l'étrier", je passerais volontiers à Image Ready, GC est sympa pour son prix, mais quand même un peu limité au niveau de la gestion des palettes de couleur, d'où le blanc de l'½il transparent.

En tout cas, je te remercie de l'intention.


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'en fais pas souvent des smileys 16*16
> 
> Note que le blanc de l'oeil est transparent, c'est volontaire ?
> (Tu finiras par y passer à ImageReady     d'ailleurs si tu passe à l'AE samedi je te fais un cours de 30 minutes et tu pourras plus t'en passer )


Eh dis, moi aussi je pourrai avoir un cours quand tu seras dans le Jura... Hein, dis ?


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

Juste un petit coucou. Matez une fois la classe de ce smiley... :love:

--> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Félicitations aux nouveaux "smiliyeurs".


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2005)

bon ben j'ai remis mes anciens du coup...  :love: ......


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit coucou. Matez une fois la classe de ce smiley... :love:
> 
> -->
> 
> ...



Il est très chouette, mais vu l'évolution de la situation, tu devrais essayer celui-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , un coucou plus végétalement en rapport avec ton nouvel avatar.


----------



## Apca (16 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais essayer celui-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenu à la nouvelle plante verte  ! ! !   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit coucou. *Matez une fois* la classe de ce smiley... :love:



Tu t'entraines pour devenir "volcan belge" ?


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il est très chouette, mais vu l'évolution de la situation, tu devrais essayer celui-ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahouuuu j'adore ! :love: adopté  merci beaucoup Pascal


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'entraines pour devenir "volcan belge" ?


Je m'internationalise.  c'est de mise, dans un monde globalisé....


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu à la nouvelle plante verte  ! ! !   :love:


merci chèrefleur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Apca (16 Septembre 2005)

Bluffant ! ! !     

Coup de boule !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



eh bé il va être content le Bouilla !!! il m'en parlait encore ce matin     
il se posait des questions...comme ce qu'il fallait faire pour avoir un smiley ici...  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (16 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>






 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Super


----------



## bouilla (16 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh bé il va être content le Bouilla !!! il m'en parlait encore ce matin
> il se posait des questions...comme ce qu'il fallait faire pour avoir un smiley ici...  :rateau:



 Cafteur !


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


Magnifique  bravo Tibo


----------



## teo (16 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh bé il va être content le Bouilla !!! il m'en parlait encore ce matin
> il se posait des questions...comme ce qu'il fallait faire pour avoir un smiley ici...  :rateau:





Ben il est pas le seul... depuis le temps que je me pose la question 

Mais je me demande surtout à quoi "je" pourrai ressembler ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est pas le seul... depuis le temps que je me pose la question
> 
> Mais je me demande surtout à quoi "je" pourrai ressembler ?





Je crois que j'ai une idée !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai une idée !



 Un petit bonhomme avec un bonnet argentin ( ou peut-être péruvien) , dansant le disco ou faisant un coucou?...


----------



## Nexka (16 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Un petit bonhomme avec un bonnet argentin ( ou peut-être péruvien) , dansant le disco ou faisant un coucou?...



C'est pas un bonnet, c'est un casque d'aviateur  Puis il est pas péruvien, mais Russe... Rhalala ces jeunes  :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un bonnet, c'est un casque d'aviateur  Puis il est pas péruvien, mais Russe... Rhalala ces jeunes  :hein:


Ce doit être le casque d'un aviateur chargé d'une mission secrète en Russie, dans une communauté d'aviateurs péruviens... 

  Plus sérieusement, j'ai hâte de voir à quoi va ressembler le smiley personnalisé que macmarco prépare pour teo.


----------



## macmarco (17 Septembre 2005)

Bah voilà, ça ressemble à ça :









 teo !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, ça ressemble à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bravo, macmarco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Impressionnant, la façon dont tu as réussi à réduire et à encadrer l'avatar d'origine... 
 Sans parler de l'ajout du coucou! 

 Je pense qu'il va apprécier.


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2005)

Et bien là c'est casque bas !

J'en manque d'oxygène ! Je dépressurise ! Le Camarade Macmarco s'est sacrément bien débrouillé !  :love:   

Je vous regarde de derrière mon hublot et je peux vous dire que c'est super beau vu des étoiles  :rateau:   :love: 

 


_Je l'avais déjà mentionné ailleurs (dans le post sur les avatars, enfin un des nombreux...) et c'est donc bien le père Youri Gagarine, et pour info, j'ai pas touché à la couleur, elle est d'origine: la couv' de Match de la semaine en question, récupéré chez ma grand-mère. Cette photo est un pur produit de propagande, mais il avait une sacré belle gueule sur ce cliché..._

dans le même genre:


----------



## bouilla (17 Septembre 2005)

eh j'comprend pas...je vais me la jouer nioub mais ça fait dix fois que je met mon smiley dans ma signature et il s'affiche toujours pas....j'ai pourtant vidé mon cache, ça lit pas les gifs dans la signature ? :rose:


----------



## bouilla (17 Septembre 2005)

lol il fallait que je poste pour qu'il s'affiche 

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> eh j'comprend pas...je vais me la jouer nioub mais ça fait dix fois que je met mon smiley dans ma signature et il s'affiche toujours pas....j'ai pourtant vidé mon cache, ça lit pas les gifs dans la signature ? :rose:


là il est affiché en tout cas ... c'est peut-être toi qui ne peut pas le lire ..  

edit : bah tant mieux alors


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> eh j'comprend pas...je vais me la jouer nioub mais ça fait dix fois que je met mon smiley dans ma signature et il s'affiche toujours pas....j'ai pourtant vidé mon cache, ça lit pas les gifs dans la signature ? :rose:



 Mais si, il apparaît très bien dans ta signature, ton smiley personnalisé!


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> lol il fallait que je poste pour qu'il s'affiche
> 
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale



 Il est d'ailleurs génial, ce smiley personnalisé. :king: Félicitations, Tibo!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




 Western style!... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2005)

C'est l'homme qui poste plus vite que son ombre ?


----------



## bouilla (17 Septembre 2005)

Ui il est génial ce smiley, c'est aussi devenu mon economiseur d'ecan sur mon telephone portable  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Septembre 2005)

héhéhéhéhéhéhé   oh le bouilla  ....


----------



## bouilla (17 Septembre 2005)

Stevinou !


Mer...mon mal de crane s'arrange pas avec ts ces smileys


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2005)

Pour l'anniv' d'alan.a. 




​


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2005)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Kathyh ayant le sourire facile, et  faisant un peu impersonnel ...


----------



## kathy h (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Kathyh ayant le sourire facile, et  faisant un peu impersonnel ...



mais on ne voit rien c'est quoi ce smiley ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais on ne voit rien c'est quoi ce smiley ?



Ben ... j'ai essayé de réduire ton avatar en 22 pixels de côté, et y ai ajouté le fameux "sourire à trois dents". Bon, c'est vrai, je l'ai fait moins penché que l'original, moins détaillé, aussi, because 22 pixels, c'est léger pour un rendu photo, mais ton avatar est pas facile non plus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mais on ne voit rien c'est quoi ce smiley ?



un dentier


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> un dentier



Rhooo l'autre, hé, mauvaise langue ! C'est ses vraies dents !


----------



## Apca (27 Septembre 2005)

Moi je dis que c'est déjà un très bon début !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

edit : mais qu'il fout mon post par ici ?


----------



## kathy h (27 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... j'ai essayé de réduire ton avatar en 22 pixels de côté, et y ai ajouté le fameux "sourire à trois dents". Bon, c'est vrai, je l'ai fait moins penché que l'original, moins détaillé, aussi, because 22 pixels, c'est léger pour un rendu photo, mais ton avatar est pas facile non plus



et bien en plus des dents, je vais devoir m'acheter des lunettes


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien en plus des dents, je vais devoir m'acheter des lunettes





Mouais, ou un microscope à piskels !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien en plus des dents, je vais devoir m'acheter des lunettes



Tu les mets au dessus, ou au dessous du bandeau ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, ou un microscope à *piskels* !



Le croisement d'un pixel et d'un triskel ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

bon que vous n'arriviez pas à faire mon avatar...ok  mais si une ame charitable pouvais me faire un beau MORRISSEY, que je puisse le mettre à coté de ma petite Bjorkounette :love: Merkki  :king:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

pendant que j'y suis : un Canon EOS ou un leica , mon toto (bouledogue Français noir) :love:


----------



## kathy h (28 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu les mets au dessus, ou au dessous du bandeau ?



dessus je pense.. quoi que ..


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

EXTRA !!!! :love:  MERCI a lot lot lot ....


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

c'est tout à fait lui !!!! :love:  quel talent !!!  Tibo


----------



## Spyro (28 Septembre 2005)

'tain chuis pas à jour moi !
euh dès que j'ai le temps je mets les dernier sur le site hein


----------



## bouilla (28 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>





joli !  


Il m'excite ton chien


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

Je sais   :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




tres tres mimi l'ours , oppssss le chien chien a ice     



    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2005)

PS: merci


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: merci





Vraiment superbe !!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: merci





MDR

superbement bien trouvé , tres bien fait     

j'en ris encore         :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

Ca date un peu, mais bon.......:lol: 


*News

*Suite à une déclaration de Bill Gates mettant en parallèle, de manière plutôt indélicate, l?industrie de l?automobile avec celle de la micro et en tenant en substance ce propos*: «Si General Motors avait eu la même progression technologique l?industrie informatique, nous conduirions aujourd?hui des autos coûtant 25 dollars et qui parcourraient 1 000 miles avec un galon d?essence». La réponse de General Motors ne s?est pas faîte attendre. En voici le contenu quasi exhaustif*:


«Si General Motors avait développé sa technologie comme Microsoft, les voitures que nous conduirions aujourd?hui auraient les propriétés suivantes*:


-*Votre voiture aurait un accident sans raison compréhensible deux fois par jour.


-*Chaque fois que les lignes blanches seraient repeintes, il faudrait racheter une nouvelle voiture.


-*Occasionnellement, une auto quitterait l?autoroute sans raison connue. Il faudrait simplement l?accepter, redémarrer l?auto et reprendre la route.


- Parfois, lors de man½uvres particulières, comme, par exemple, prendre une courbe à gauche, l?auto ferait un simple tout droit puis refuserait de repartir. Pour cela, il faudrait procéder à un échange standard du moteur.


-*Les autos ne seraient livrées qu?avec un seul siège, car il faudrait choisir entre «Car95» et «CarNT». Chaque siège supplémentaire devrait être commandé à l?unité


-*Macintosh développerait des voitures fonctionnant à l?énergie solaire, fiables, cinq fois plus rapide et deux fois plus légères. Mais elles ne pourraient emprunter que 5% des routes.


-*L?airbag demanderait*: «êtes-vous sûr*? » avant de s?ouvrir.


-* Occasionnellement, la condamnation centralisée de la voiture se bloquerait. Vous ne pourriez la rouvrir qu?au moyen d?une astuce, comme par exemple*: simultanément tirer la poignée de porte, tourner la clé dans la serrure et, d?une autre main, attraper l?antenne radio?


-*A chaque fois que General Motors sortirait un nouveau modèle, chaque conducteur devrait réappendre à conduire, car aucune des commandes ne fonctionnerait exactement comme dans les modèles précédents


-*Enfin, il faudrait appuyer sur le bouton «démarrer» pour stopper le moteur»

Source France Soir


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

c'est quoi le rapport avec ce thread ???? !!!!!!  ....


----------



## GreenC4U (29 Septembre 2005)

je savais pas ou posté ce texte riguolo alors voilà.
Au moins il sera lu.


----------



## Apca (29 Septembre 2005)

Je connaissais déjà


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi le rapport avec ce thread ???? !!!!!!  ....





On n'est pas lundi et c'est pas le bon sujet....
:hein:
Bourré, W-E avancé ? 




[Edith]
Pourtant, apparemment, il connait le sujet...  
[/Edith]


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

héhéhéhéhé   JM   donc on peut dire bravo Rennes alors si on s'en fou !!!  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On n'est pas lundi et c'est pas le bon sujet....
> :hein:
> Bourré, W-E avancé ?



Et en plus, ça date, c'est sorti en 97 ou 98 dans le Monde Informatique, si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## Apca (29 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, ça date, c'est sorti en 97 ou 98 dans le Monde Informatique, si mes souvenirs sont bons.



Bon, ou en étions nous ?   

Ah ui, aux smileys des piliers du bar   

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ou en étions nous ?
> 
> Ah ui, aux smileys des piliers du bar
> 
> :rateau:




oui !!!! 

derniere  creation celle de tibo : superbe dinde        :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!!
> 
> derniere  creation celle de tibo : superbe dinde        :love:



Pour sur, Tibo est vraiment une artiste ! Mais maintenant, avec vos histoires, je pourrais plus manger de dinde à Noël sans culpabiliser un max. :mouais:


----------



## dool (30 Septembre 2005)

Mange du lapin !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

et mon petit Morrissey...  :love:  ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Mange du lapin !



Pareil (sauf que là, c'est à cause de toi !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2005)

Avec quelques petites modifications  Merci encore


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

eh mon ptit MOMO ...


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh mon ptit MOMO ...




Ben, t'as déjà le Toto !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2005)

ben oui  mais j'ai mes anciens avatars et ma bjorkounette :love: .... manque mon MOMO


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec quelques petites modifications  Merci encore








merci ...... modification effectué mais ......est que c'etait vraiment necessaire ?   c'tait deja tres beau comme cela :love:

perfection quand tu me tiens  !!!         :love:


----------



## iNano (30 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec quelques petites modifications  Merci encore


Quel talent ! Elle est superbe ta dinde !     :love:


----------



## Apca (30 Septembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Quel talent ! Elle est superbe ta dinde !     :love:



Une belle dinde de Noêl


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2005)

Non, non c'est une dinde de compétition on ne la mange pas  

Voilà un petit cadeau pour l'anniversaire de Zorro


----------



## Apca (1 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non c'est une dinde de compétition on ne la mange pas



Mais puurquoi ?  :rose:   



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un petit cadeau pour l'anniversaire de Zorro



Dis dis, 
On reçoit un smiley pour son anniversaire ? Car moi c'est ce mois-ci


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non, non c'est une dinde de compétition on ne la mange pas
> 
> Voilà un petit cadeau pour l'anniversaire de Zorro





Muchas gracias, Pantera !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Une belle dinde de Noêl




foutaises !!!!!!!!!       

on ne mange pas une dinde a noel , c'est le jour du seigneur donc 
on mange du poisson ( non, pas le rouge celui là est trop beau pour etre mangé)     


et puis, est que vous avez un four aussi grand pour me mettre au four ?   
je vous rappelle aussi que cuite en entiere est bien meilleure  






ps : il est bôôôôôô le zorro !!!!!!!!      :love: bravo tibo  :love:


----------



## Apca (1 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> foutaises !!!!!!!!!
> 
> on ne mange pas une dinde a noel , c'est le jour du seigneur donc
> on mange du poisson ( non, pas le rouge celui là est trop beau pour etre mangé)
> ...




J'ai un four assez grand !   

Et je dis :" Rien de tel qu'une bonne Dinde


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

*C'est quoi ce bordel ?*
C'est Teo dans sa capsule Soyouz ou quoi ?


 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ce bordel ?*
> C'est Teo dans sa capsule Soyouz ou quoi ?
> :mouais:





toi, tu as sacrement besoin de ses bambou  
 pour ton toit peut etres ?


bravoooooooooo      :love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est quoi ce bordel ?*
> C'est Teo dans sa capsule Soyouz ou quoi ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:




Exactement et c'est plein d'étoiles qu'y dit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2005)

FrenchdindinettesProductions© presents The French Cancan.



Merci à JCVD, Zorro et MacMarco  

PS technique : Évitez Safari pour afficher la page


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> FrenchdindinettesProductions© presents The French Cancan.
> Merci à JCVD, Zorro et MacMarco




superbe !!!!!!!     

merci a vous 4 :love: :love: :love: :love: 


jolie la dandinette magenta :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien aimé la version C&W du french cancan, le spectacle par contre était un peu gâché par la lenteur de mon 700 Mhz, dommage, avec la machine ad hoc, ça doit être superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien aimé la version C&W du french cancan, le spectacle par contre était un peu gâché par la lenteur de mon 700 Mhz, dommage, avec la machine ad hoc, ça doit être superbe !




je peux t'assurer que les dindettes bougent au pas , de plus en plus vite .....
trop vite peut etre pour arriver a le suivres ??  

meme si j'arrete la clope je ne suis pas sure d'y arriver quand meme !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je peux t'assurer que les dindettes bougent au pas , de plus en plus vite .....
> trop vite peut etre pour arriver a le suivres ??
> 
> meme si j'arrete la clope je ne suis pas sure d'y arriver quand meme !!!!



Ben, Chris m'a expliqué, c'est pas mon iMac, c'est Safari, avec Firefox, ça rame pas ! 

Au fait, Princess, je voulais te dire, dans ton épreuve actuelle, je suis de tout c½ur avec toi ! :love:

Bizzouzzz


----------



## Apca (6 Novembre 2005)

Très jolis !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Novembre 2005)

Ziam' bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> FrenchdindinettesProductions© presents The French Cancan.
> Merci à JCVD, Zorro et MacMarco



des que machine veut bien arreter sa feignantise je vais la faire travailler  
mais...
zorro est que c'est bien le cocombre masqué ? :rose:


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ..
> zorro est que c'est bien le cocombre masqué ? :rose:






Non, Princess, c'est moi !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, Princess, c'est moi !


Je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre si macmarco est vraiment un sage koala ou un zorro violet dansant le disco... 
Ou alors peut-être un sage koala qui de temps en temps, pour se lâcher, se déguise en zorro violet pour aller danser le disco!...  









			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> FrenchdindinettesProductions© presents The French Cancan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bravo aux auteurs de la coproduction qui nous permet de voir les dindes danser le French Cancan, par ailleurs!...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Non, Princess, c'est moi !




donc jevais faire travailler la machine*  double fois !!! 



			
				Posté par TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> FrenchdindinettesProductions© presents The French Cancan.
> Merci à JCVD, *Zorro et MacMarco*




*pour le moment elle est encore en stade faignantise :mouais:


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour Princess tatav


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Tibo  la collection de smileys de dinde est superbe :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (14 Novembre 2005)

superbes dindes effectivement!


----------



## iteeth (17 Avril 2006)

Salut! bon ben tant que j'y suis moi aussi c'est bientôt mon anniversaire...


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

faites un smiley à toumai et aux nouveaux!!


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> faites un smiley à toumai et aux nouveaux!!


 Les personnes qui souhaiteraient avoir un smiley personnalisé peuvent toujours faire remonter *cette liste* en s'inscrivant.


----------



## iteeth (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco]*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
-iteeth

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> aux nouveaux!!



Voilà une bonne idée...


----------



## benkenobi (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bens (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## r0m1 (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Galatée (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## supermoquette (19 Avril 2006)

Bah voilà


----------



## Galatée (19 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà











Avoue, tu aimes ça, hein  :love:


----------



## Dory (19 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Avoue, tu aimes ça, hein  :love:









Sont gentils les parrains....


----------



## benkenobi (19 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Avoue, tu aimes ça, hein  :love:



Ca a l'air de lui plaire... :love:

Ah non pardon, autant pour moi, c'est son doigt qui est levé ! :rose:


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air de lui plaire... :love:
> 
> Ah non pardon, autant pour moi, c'est son doigt qui est levé ! :rose:







Qui te dit que c'est pas comme ça qu'il exprime sont contentement ?


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- Aurélie85
*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

Bon, mikoo et Aurélie85, ça serait pas mal de lire *LES CONSIGNES EN ROUGE* !   :sleep:


----------



## benkenobi (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mikoo et Aurélie85, ça serait pas mal de lire *LES CONSIGNES EN ROUGE* !   :sleep:



Ouais surtout qu'Aurélie85 n'a pas cité le dernier post et a donc effacé tous les gens inscrits entre-temps... dont moi 

Petite coquine !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais surtout qu'Aurélie85 n'a pas cité le dernier post et a donc effacé tous les gens inscrits entre-temps... dont moi
> 
> Petite coquine !



Ben c'est ça quand on laisse rentrer des nioubs dans un fil sur les "piliers" du bar


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mikoo (19 Avril 2006)

...des caramels au piments d'espagne?
 

dois-je préciser que j'avais oublié mes lunettes? mes excuses donc à macmarco

:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mikoo et Aurélie85, ça serait pas mal de lire *LES CONSIGNES EN ROUGE* !   :sleep:



Ups, pardon, voilà voilà j'ai rectifié le tir, kein Problem!


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est ça quand on laisse rentrer des nioubs dans un fil sur les "piliers" du bar



sympa....


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais surtout qu'Aurélie85 n'a pas cité le dernier post et a donc effacé tous les gens inscrits entre-temps... dont moi
> 
> Petite coquine !



*****, désolée, j'ai fais tout à l'envers, mais je crois que maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre, non?


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2006)

mwa... tout les nioubes qui débarquent subitement sur la liste  

sympa ton nouvel avatar marco


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mwa... tout les nioubes qui débarquent subitement sur la liste
> 
> sympa ton nouvel avatar marco



fallait dire que c'était réservé!


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> fallait dire que c'était réservé!




Te fâches pas, simplement, si tu regardes le titre du sujet, il était question à l'origine des *piliers du Bar*, c'est à dire des gens qui étaient/sont là depuis un bon bout de temps.
Au fil du temps, même les nouveaux ont voulu leur smiley personnalisé.


----------



## Spyro (19 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> sympa ton nouvel avatar marco


Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur aux cheveux marrants !!

Pour le reste, je décline toute responsabilité


----------



## valoriel (19 Avril 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur aux cheveux marrants !!


Sont pas marrants, sont juste bouclés


----------



## macmarco (19 Avril 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec le monsieur aux cheveux marrants !!
> 
> Pour le reste, je décline toute responsabilité





Merci à vous deux !   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Bon, je sais, il n'a rien demandé, il à d'ailleurs peut-être déjà été fait, mais ce matin, j'ai flashé sur :style:, j'ai fait un "spécial SM"


----------



## supermoquette (28 Avril 2006)

Tu sais ce que je te dis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

Bien sur, que je le sais


----------



## dellys (28 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> ...



Vi mai toi t'aurais du te mettre dans *J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*, parce que là ... Mortel, c'est pas le mot que j'aurais employé, mais ...


----------



## dellys (28 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi mai toi t'aurais du te mettre dans *J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*, parce que là ... Mortel, c'est pas le mot que j'aurais employé, mais ...



L'est pas obligé d'être ressemblant. Pas plus difficile que SM par exemple. Suffit de faire appel à l'imagination... pas trop difficile pour ce cas...

Mais OK je le replace où tu l'as dit !


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- 

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dellys (28 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dool (29 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Warflo (29 Avril 2006)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach
-Warflo

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un pourrait me rappeller l'URL où se trouvent tous les smileys personnalisés, je ne trouve plus ma feuille qui dit coucou ...   

edit : je suis bête, c'est dans ma signature. :rateau: ouh la honte :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait me rappeller l'URL où se trouvent tous les smileys personnalisés, je ne trouve plus ma feuille qui dit coucou ...
> 
> edit : je suis bête, c'est dans ma signature. :rateau: ouh la honte :rose: :rose: :rose:



Sinon, c'est là ! dans la seconde page (de 21 à 40)


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2006)

merci beaucoup !


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2006)

Tu t'es fait donner ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2008)

Je remonte ce thread avec un smiley pour


Pascal 77 ->    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&

LHO ->


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2008)

Put'1 2 ans...
fais gaffe à la poussière


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2008)

Je continue avec

Human Fly ->


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je continue avec
> 
> Human Fly ->



 Merci beaucoup. 
 Il est déjà dans ma signature.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach
-Warflo

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- Sindanárië

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je remonte ce thread avec un smiley pour
> 
> LHO ->



...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je remonte ce thread avec un smiley pour
> 
> 
> Pascal 77 ->



Euh  C'est gentil à toi, mais lapin compris, là


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook (reviens !)
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach
-Warflo

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- Sindanárië

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav kisbizz (faut te tenir au courant de l'actualité un peu, là, Gribdanàrië )
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 ->    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, c'est très stylisé ! 

 C'est censé représenter le compteur et le compte-tours d'une moto*.

Et comme la passion pour la moto se retrouve dans ton avatar et ta signature, j'me suis dit

:rose:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  C'est gentil à toi, mais lapin compris, là



*il m'a fallut une heure pour retrouver sur googoo à qui appartenait cette tronche et sa joyeuse bande !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pascal 77 ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et les comptes-tours sont initialisés à 7 o'clock...


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook (reviens !)
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach
-Warflo
- julrou 15

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- Sindanárië

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav kisbizz (faut te tenir au courant de l'actualité un peu, là, Gribdanàrië )
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook (reviens !)
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- etudiant69
 - Patamach
-Warflo
- julrou 15

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- Sindanárië

*J'ai un avatar b******  mais super dur à faire en smiley
* - dellys
*
J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav kisbizz (faut te tenir au courant de l'actualité un peu, là, Gribdanàrië )
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
- aCLR (j'avais pas vu qu'on mettait son pseudo ici, oups !)


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pascal 77 ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi, bon, alors, je t'explique : un smiley n'est pas une "signature", il est censé représenter un état d'âme, une humeur  ou une &#8230; comment dire &#8230; interaction sociale, donc les smilies personnalisés sont des interprétations de ceux existant, comme ces quelques exemples :

Pour Macounette (avatar = branche de laurier à l'époque) :  donnait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Elle a depuis repris son ancien avatar, ce qui fait qu'elle a repris son ancien coucou : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour stook :  devenait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien sûr, il est aussi possible d'exprimer d'autres choses qui ne sont pas encore prévues dans la collection standard actuelle, comme celui ci, pour l'anniversaire de Vixente (Roberto Vendez), par exemple : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il faut exprimer quelque chose, pas seulement "représenter" quelqu'un


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2008)

je rajoute qu'un smilley doit tenir le minimum de place (genre 20px x20 px 

en cours :


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> je rajoute qu'un smilley doit tenir le minimum de place (genre 20px x20 px
> 
> en cours :




Oh le beau :love: :love: :love: Merci


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, bon, alors, je t'explique : un smiley n'est pas une "signature", il est censé représenter un état d'âme, une humeur  ou une  comment dire  interaction sociale, donc les smilies personnalisés sont des interprétations de ceux existant, comme ces quelques exemples :
> 
> Pour Macounette (avatar = branche de laurier à l'époque) :  donnait
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette explication 

J'en prends bonne note pour les prochains


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'en prends bonne note pour les prochains



Ouais, pis applique toi un peu cette fois! 

Tiens, regarde, spyro il en faisait des classos :








Et même si tu le mets plein de fois, ça donne mal au casque. :love: 







































































































































EDIT : tain les boules on peut en mettre que 50


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2008)

Il est beau mon Bobby... :love::love::style:

Faut en mettre plein dans "Présentez-vous" ils vont trop aimer ça, les neuneus...


----------



## Nexka (16 Juin 2008)

Oui :love: Spyro il en a fait plein de trop mimi :love:

Limite dessins animés des fois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Alors j'ai suivi les conseils* et tenté de m'appliquer** pour celui-ci







 ->julrou 15


*Surtout que je les adore les smilies de MacG
**Soyez pas trop méchant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors j'ai suivi les conseils* et tenté de m'appliquer** pour celui-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça y est, t'as pigé le truc !


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça y est, t'as pigé le truc !





Merci pour les conseils


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors j'ai suivi les conseils* et tenté de m'appliquer** pour celui-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh ! Génial le smiley perso ! :love::love::love:

Peu pas de bouler pour l'instant, mais t'y auras droit sous peu :love:


----------



## Manel92 (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

pour éviter de recréer un post je vais ecrire a la suite de celui ci !!
Depuis hier je ne vois plus les smileys et a la place je vois des croix rouges .. est-ce normal ? je suis la seule a voir sa ?

c'est assez désagréable, et les pages ne ressemble plus a rien (sachant que des fois il y a aussi le texte qui apparait avec donc sa prend plein de place) !!

dois-je faire quelque chose ???

merci


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai une question qui n'a rien a voir : Comment fabrique-t-on un smiley ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)




----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*

​ 




*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- tirhum

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Peu pas de bouler pour l'instant, mais t'y auras droit sous peu :love:


Choubidou choubidouwah pom pom bidibidibom la la la...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*​

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*​ 







*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- tirhum

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- dool superstar
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

*Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
- PonkHead
- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Choubidou choubidouwah pom pom bidibidibom la la la...



:love::love::love:*




*ça me fait penser qu'il manque un smiley dans ce genre ; mais plus... explicite !


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'ai une question qui n'a rien a voir : Comment fabrique-t-on un smiley ? :rose:





La réponse se trouve par là!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La réponse se trouve par là!



Ou là... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ->julrou 15



La relève semble assurée


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La réponse se trouve par là!



Merci


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ou là... :love:



Cool ! Enfin une description satisfaisante de toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Cool ! Enfin une description satisfaisante de toi...



La différence notable est qu'il résiste à l'invasion de la bêtise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Cool ! Enfin une description satisfaisante de toi...



On s'connait ma poulette?...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On s'connait ma poulette?...



Oh pardon... Le vouvoiement s'impose alors...  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La différence notable est qu'il résiste à l'invasion de la bêtise



J'ai jamais dit qu'il était bête...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2008)

Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas remi les pieds dans Image Ready. un essai avec Aurélie85 (coucou) :


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :love::love::love:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

n'etant plus dinde mais sirene (comment est survenue la transformation deja     ) est que c'est possible en avoir un nouveau  ? :love::love::love:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


>



Ouaaaaaaaaais ! :love::love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> n'etant plus dinde mais sirene (comment est survenue la transformation deja     ) est que c'est possible en avoir un nouveau  ? :love::love::love:



ben tu aurai pu être une suprêmes dindes


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> n'etant plus dinde



Ah, j'aurais pas cru ?


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> n'etant plus dinde mais sirene (comment est survenue la transformation deja     ) est que c'est possible en avoir un nouveau  ? :love::love::love:














​


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​



merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii  
:love:


----------



## dool (18 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*​

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*​ 







*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- tirhum

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

*Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
- PonkHead
- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*​

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*​ 







*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach
-darkTintin

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- tirhum

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

*Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
- PonkHead
- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2008)

T'en auras un a ta majorité!


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

*Les Smileys*​

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*​ 





*Moi d'abord !*  :hein: _tappe l'incrust !
- _*Sindanárië*


*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- Human-Fly
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- benkenobi
- bens
- r0m1
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach
-darkTintin

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- toys


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb
- tirhum

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- robertav
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

*Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
- PonkHead
- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Une moitié de smiley, ça ne va pas être facile.


----------



## Macounette (18 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour Macounette (avatar = branche de laurier à l'époque) :  donnait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien vu.  
En fait si j'ai repris mon ancien avatar, c'est aussi un peu à cause de ce smiley qui est.... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
> 
> - Sindanárië



_En cours&#8230;
_





Edit : Grillé par la panthère !


----------



## prasath (18 Juin 2008)

il est en entier, je le reconnais plus


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> _En cours
> _
> 
> 
> ...



MAis naaan continue donc


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

J'allais quand même pas le mettre à la corbeille !


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

'ci :love: à tous les deux  

Je prends les deux, pour suivant mon humeur  


wouaah


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2008)

Et les smileys des pilliers de mine ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2008)

Je devais faire une variante


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

> *Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
> - r0m1












Je dois dire que les ailes de ton avatar ont sensiblement fait explosé le format que l'on m'avait suggéré. J'ai essayé de les réduire au maximum.​


----------



## r0m1 (19 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dois dire que les ailes de ton avatar ont sensiblement fait explosé le format que l'on m'avait suggéré. J'ai essayé de les réduire au maximum.​




Il est tout simplement magnifique et déjà adopté !!! :love: :love:

Merci beaucoup  

Promis dès que je peux  


> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à aCLR.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Il est tout simplement magnifique et déjà adopté !!! :love: :love:
> 
> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Promis dès que je peux





J'ai déjà reçu une avance




alors ça peut attendre.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Et les smileys des pilliers de mine ?



Contrepéterie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## prasath (19 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



C'est top! Il va être content .
En fait t'es une killeuse en avatar. Je saurai à qui demander le mien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>




Trop fort ! :love:
Merci 

J'peux pas bouler pour l'instant, dès que j'peux j'le fait


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

Ouais, il est sacrement réussi ce smil'

Reflète assez bien ce que je lis dans tes posts&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, il est sacrement réussi ce smil'
> 
> Reflète assez bien ce que je lis dans tes posts&#8230;


ouais, par contre on sais toujours pas qui le maquille aussi mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

prasath a dit:


> En fait t'es une killeuse en avatar. Je saurai à qui demander le mien



Ah ça ! A l'origine, ma signature était fixe, l'animation est signée "Tibo" :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juin 2008)

Je viens de changer d'avatar.... le charmant bonhomme représenté n'est autre que mon chat Boris :love: 

S'il y en a parmi vous qui auraient envie de lui faire un smiley..... :rose:  


_(j'en profite pour faire un peu de pub pour ma signature )_


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Je viens de changer d'avatar.... le charmant bonhomme représenté n'est autre que mon chat Boris :love:
> 
> S'il y en a parmi vous qui auraient envie de lui faire un smiley..... :rose:
> 
> ...



Il est vraiment magnifique ce Boris :love:

Tiens, je te présente le mien, DomTom, Maine Coon tropicalisé

(à gauche)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Maine Coon tropicalisé


 
Il a bu trop de Tropico ?
Mais bouteille en verre ou en plastique ?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il a bu trop de Tropico ?
> Mais bouteille en verre ou en plastique ?



Pour ta gouverne (sans jeu de mot), un Maine Coon, chat des vastes plaines américaines, ne boit que du Cutty Sark*. Mais je suis obligé d'avouer que depuis sa tropicalisation, je mets un peu de rhum charrette ** dans son Cutty.

*(en vente libre depuis 1933, le Cutty Sark, pas le Maine Coon)

**(en pile plate de verre, acheté à la boutique Chinois de Tan Rouge)


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

Un petit smiley pour l'accueil











des nouveaux(velles) macgéens(nes)​


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2008)

J'aime bien le déroulement du tapis rouge   :love:


Pour Macounette : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Merci


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

Merci 

Il est génial ce boris.  :love:


----------



## loustic (20 Juin 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Contrepéterie ?


Hélas oui !
Mais l'occasion fait le larron.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Et les smileys des pilliers de mine ?



Tu veux parler de ceux qui développent des applis & co. ?



loustic a dit:


> Hélas oui !
> Mais l'occasion fait le larron.



OK, je t'en fais un*. 



*Je le dis haut et fort pour éviter les télescopages. Il est pour moi ce petit loustic


----------



## Macounette (21 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'aime bien le déroulement du tapis rouge   :love:
> 
> 
> Pour Macounette :


J'étais sûre que tu allais t'y coller. :love:  (je me demande bien pourquoi d'ailleurs. )

Mille fois merci :love: :love:


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2008)

loustic a dit:


> Et les smileys des pilliers de mine ?



Bon bah voilà ton smiley










une variante de eek.​


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon bah voilà ton smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra ! Super !

Un smiley simili smilimili smismili...blic ! shmiliblik !


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> *J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
> 
> - tirhum








et/ou


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2008)

Merci, mon brave.
Tirhum vous remercie...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

C'est normal entre voisins.


----------



## jahrom (25 Juin 2008)

Bon et le mien il est ou ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon et le mien il est ou ?



J'ai trouvé celui-là chez spyro






T'en veux un autre ?

Edit : le temps que je te réponde tu l'as trouvé&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

Voici une refonte de nos smilies favoris








Humour noir









Garder le sourire





Ça ira mieux demain​


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Bon et le mien il est ou ?


DTC


----------



## silvio (26 Juin 2008)

Gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> *J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
> 
> - toys















​


----------



## benkenobi (26 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ​



Celui-là il déchire sa race !!


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Celui-là il déchire sa race !!



On va attendre le commentaire de l'intéressé






pour se réjouir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

Tiens, un  spécial Cracounette :


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, un  spécial Cracounette :



Elle a sauté contre une vitre ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2008)

Toi aussi, nioube, tu as droit à ton smiley :

)*(


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Juin 2008)

On ne voit pas bien ce qui pourrait empêcher les deux hommes d'aller jusqu'au jeu décisif dans cette manche. les échanges sont courts, les services roi.... Pas grand chose à vous relater !!


----------



## Craquounette (29 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, un  spécial Cracounette :



Déjà c'est Cra*QU*ounette, voilà c'est dit et ça fait du bien... 

Ensuite euh... comment dire... je sais que je peux avoir grosse gueule mais là... on dirait une grenouille genevoise  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle a sauté contre une vitre ? :love:



Jalouse 


_Merci Pascal77_


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2008)

je kiff a mort


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> je kiff a mort


ha merde pour koi il me le met en imaje attaché
s'est bon j'ai réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































aCLR je ne peut te bouller mais sache que le coeur y est. merci a toi pour tout


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> je kiff a mort





Héberge-le ailleurs que dans mon *album*
dans le tien par exemple.





Edit : tu as trouvé  :style:


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Héberge-le ailleurs que dans mon *album*
> dans le tien par exemple.
> 
> 
> ...


yep s'est fait . (il me faut du temps des fois pour comprendre comment faire.


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> yep s'est fait . (il me faut du temps des fois pour comprendre comment faire.



C'est cool. Autrement il me restait sur les bras  Je préfère le voir dans ta signature


----------



## toys (29 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est cool. Autrement il me restait sur les bras  Je préfère le voir dans ta signature



a sa pour sur que non il ne te resteras pas sur les bras j'en suis super fier de ce smiley s'est le premier que l'on m'offre (sa fait plaisir a recevoir)


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, un  spécial Cracounette :





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Elle a sauté contre une vitre ? :love:





Craquounette a dit:


> Déjà c'est Cra*QU*ounette, voilà c'est dit et ça fait du bien...
> 
> Ensuite euh... comment dire... je sais que je peux avoir grosse gueule mais là... on dirait une grenouille genevoise
> 
> ...


Contre une vitre ?!...
Ah !...
Je voyais ça, plutôt de cette façon... :rose: 

:love:


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> *Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
> - benkenobi


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2008)

Mmmhh 804 posts

)o(


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mmmhh 804 posts
> 
> )o(



C'est quoi ce smiley ? 
Et tous ces smilies composés de caractères d'imprimerie.
Les trois-quart d'entre-eux me sont inconnus.

:rose:


----------



## benkenobi (2 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


>




Ouahhh il déchire sa race !!!   (ben oui j'étais un peu jaloux de celui de Toys sans rien dire... :rateau


   *Merci*


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2008)

_[__mode jalouse on]_

Et les filles, tu sais faire ? 
_
[/mode jalouse off]_


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

Moi je sais.... 
Mais pas en smileys...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

J'aime la symétrie








​


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

*Les Smileys*​

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*​ 







*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- bens
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
-


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

*Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
- PonkHead
- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



mado a dit:


> _[__mode jalouse on]_
> 
> Et les filles, tu sais faire ?
> _
> [/mode jalouse off]_



C'est parce que tu as oublié de t'inscrire


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2008)

Ouais, j'avoue.
A part les listes électorales, j'aime pas trop ça 
Je trouve ça moche.

_
 [mode flatterie on]_
Alors que tes smileys.. :love:
_[/mode flatterie off]_


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ouais, j'avoue.
> A part les listes électorales, j'aime pas trop ça
> Je trouve ça moche.
> 
> ...






Pourtant à la vue de ton avatar, tu rentres tout à fait dans la catégorie : *J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*. 


[mode gêné]
Vais voir ce que je peux faire:rose:
Tu seras ma première
[/mode gêné


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> [mode gêné]
> Vais voir ce que je peux faire:rose:
> Tu seras ma première
> [/mode gêné




J'adore les initiations parfois 


Merci


----------



## benkenobi (2 Juillet 2008)

Bon ça suffit Mado cette tentative de séduction !!  


Pour une fois qu'on est bien peinards entre mecs.... Pfff... Ah les femmes j'vous jure...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2008)

Nickel la signature


Mado a eu raison de me rappeler à l'ordre.


----------



## silvio (3 Juillet 2008)

*Les Smileys*​

*Des piliers du bar*
*A toute heure*​ 







*Bien entendu que j'en veux !* :love: :love: _manquerait plus que ça !_
- Pascal77
- ange_63
- pim
- bouilla
- Adrienhb
- Stook
- iteeth
- bens
- Galatée
- mikoo
- Aurélie85
- dellys
- etudiant69
- Patamach

*J'ai un avatar pourri mais j'en veux un quand même  :modo:*
- Silvio


*J'ai un avatar mortel mais super dur à faire en smiley*
- Jahrom
- IceandFire
- Stargazer
- Adrienhb

*J'en ai déjà mais pourquoi se gêner ?  :bebe: :king:*
- Taho!
- franswa
- Apca
- Stargazer


*Là euh je réfléchis, j'en ferai ptet * _je sais pas trop_
- Spyro
- iNano (spécialisée dans les ugly dolls )... là j'attends ma tablette graphique avec impatience et je m'y remets ! Et promis, je m'essaierai à autre chose que les ugly dolls... :rose: 
- macmarco (à l'occase)
- Pascal 77, mais je vous préviens, je tatonne encore, et je n'ai pas la patte d'un Spyro ou d'une Tibo
-


*Euh ça va pas être faizab'* :mouais: _je vais juste les regarder... après :rose:_
- poildep (reviens !)
-

*Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
- PonkHead
- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prière de respecter la mise en page et de supprimer les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ] !*
*NB** : Cette mention faisant évidemment partie de la mise en page !*
*Ne supprimez rien ENTRE les balises QUOTE !*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Effectivement pourquoi se priver

Salut Mado


----------



## Madeline (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toi aussi, nioube, tu as droit à ton smiley :
> 
> )*(



Ah super alors!
J'en profite pour vous féliciter, aCLR et TibomonG4, ils sont vraiment super ces nouveaux smileys... que je découvre à l'instant : love: :love: :love:

Et bien sûr que j'en veux un!... :rose:  :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Ah vanité !

Vanité ! Vanité ! Tout n'est que vanité !


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2008)

nan mais ce qu'explique summerpocket c'est que pour les nioubes c'est toujours le même : 

)*(


(Enfin ça me paraissait clair... :mouais: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> )*(
> 
> 
> (Enfin ça me paraissait clair... :mouais: )



Mais mais mais... On dirait bien un... Nooooooooon!... Un trou du...?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nan mais ce qu'explique summerpocket c'est que pour les nioubes c'est toujours le même :
> 
> )*(
> 
> ...



Oui.

Mais summerpocket, par principe, je ne comprend pas ce qu'il dit.
Et je suis un ponk de principe.
Dont acte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nan mais ce qu'explique summerpocket c'est que pour les nioubes c'est toujours le même :
> 
> )*(
> 
> ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Mais summerpocket, par principe, je ne comprend pas ce qu'il dit.
> Et je suis un ponk de principe.
> Dont acte.



Mais c'est qui, enfin, ce suckerpomette ? :rateau:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais... On dirait bien un... Nooooooooon!... Un trou du...?



Naaaan ? :affraid:


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais... On dirait bien un... Nooooooooon!... Un trou du...?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naaaan ? :affraid:



)o(


Et moi qui croyais qu'il m'envoyait une marque d'affection
:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

être détendu, c'est une qualité !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais... On dirait bien un... Nooooooooon!... Un trou du...?




Je me permettrais de dire que si Mr. Soperpouckette veut offrir ses fesses aux nioubz, qu'on le laisse donc faire à sa guise


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je me permettrais de dire que si Mr. Soperpouckette veut offrir ses fesses aux nioubz, qu'on le laisse donc faire à sa guise


Essaye pas d'employer des mots trop compliqués, toi, fais pas comme si t'écoutais à l'école!


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> toi, fais pas comme si t'écoutais à l'école!




Mouahahahahahahaha, il sait même pas comment faire


----------



## benkenobi (4 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mouahahahahahahaha, il sait même pas comment faire



Encore un gamin qui a été mal élevé !! 

Mais que font les parents...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juillet 2008)

Les parents essaient de lui inculquer un minimum de choses, mais il semble hermétique


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

Fais comme ta femme, simule


----------



## benkenobi (5 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fais comme ta femme, simule



Elle s'appelle pas Simone ??

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> _[__mode jalouse on]_
> 
> Et les filles, tu sais faire ?
> _
> [/mode jalouse off]_



J'ai fais* ce que j'ai pu














*Pas facile de passer après un super smiley de TibomonG4


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Pas facile de passer après un super smiley de TibomonG4



Maaaaaiiiis il est très bien ton smiley, Quiqui!


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maaaaaiiiis il est très bien ton smiley, Quiqui!



Tu sais me caresser dans le sens du poil toi&#8230;

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu sais me caresser dans le sens du poil toi
> 
> :love:



Je me lave toujours les mains après...:love:


----------



## Hurrican (7 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Les parents essaient de lui inculquer un minimum de choses, mais il semble hermétique


Hermétique...   
GKat, faut enlever la combinaison spatiale du trooper avant !


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai fais* ce que j'ai pu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai toujours rêvé d'avoir une barbie avec les cheveux qui poussent tout seuls :love:
Ma mère n'a jamais voulu.
J'ai ma revanche, maintenant j'en suis une !


Et grâce à tibo, je vais pouvoir montrer à mon fils que moi aussi je sais danser la tektonik  
Pas aussi bien que Dark Tintin, mais je ne désespère pas..


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2008)

ouai moi je le trouve pas assez sexuel le smiley vu le personnage mais bon


----------



## dool (8 Juillet 2008)

Moi je dirais LA personne.... mais bon ;-)


----------



## silvio (8 Juillet 2008)

ça me parait raisonnable ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

dool a dit:


> Moi je dirais LA personne.... mais bon ;-)



Note quand même que la personne en question est "un personnage" :love:


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
> - PonkHead



















​


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

Plus dure sera la chute 

Sinon pour faire plaisir à JPTK voici un peu plus sexy :


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2008)

Super sexy&#8230;

:style:


----------



## benkenobi (8 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



Superbe !


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2008)

Mais c'est quoi ce truc rouge qui s'envole ? 

Pour une (rare) fois, je pense comme l'Amok  Le coeur et le cul c'est pas nécessairement (au sens mathématique) le meilleur cocktail. 




Santé.


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Plus dure sera la chute
> 
> Sinon pour faire plaisir à JPTK voici un peu plus sexy :




Pas mal dutout mais on voit pas la chatte à mado alors je dis tout simplement non


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas mal dutout mais on voit pas la chatte à mado alors je dis tout simplement non



Ben mon colon, c'est plus de l'obsession, à ce niveau, c'est carrément une psychose !  :mouais:


----------



## silvio (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas mal dutout mais on voit pas la chatte à mado alors je dis tout simplement non



La chatte *DE* Mado, non ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pour une (rare) fois, je pense comme l'Amok  Le coeur et le cul c'est pas nécessairement (au sens mathématique) le meilleur cocktail.



mais non, mais non, c'est pas si rare ! :love:

Mais il ne faut pas le dire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2008)

Donc pour résumer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc pour résumer !



Vous en avez rêvé, tibo l'a fait :love: 

Quelle saloperie de radin, ce vBubulle !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc pour résumer !



 Alors là, tu les combles :love: 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelle saloperie de radin, ce vBubulle !



À moins que ce ne soit toi*









*Aïe, aïe ! Non, pas la tête !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas mal dutout mais on voit pas la chatte à mado alors je dis tout simplement non



C'est d'une rare élégance


----------



## mado (10 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas mal du tout mais on voit pas la chatte à mado alors je dis tout simplement non



La suggestion c'est parfois aussi bien non ?


(Ceci dit, tu as de très belles fesses  )


----------



## benkenobi (11 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> *N'est pas Courbet qui veut*



C'est pourtant facile de se courber un peu... et JPTK verra ce qu'il veut voir, non ?

CQFD


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc pour résumer !



C'est là où on voit la souplesse et la célérité du félin


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ​



il est terrible celui là


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> mais non, mais non, c'est pas si rare ! :love:
> 
> Mais il ne faut pas le dire !



dire que j'aurai pu avoir comme mère mado et au lieu de ça j'ai eu une clarinettiste chauve :affraid:


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> dire que j'aurai pu avoir comme mère mado et au lieu de ça j'ai eu une clarinettiste chauve :affraid:



Voyons Mackie : Mado est bien trop jeune pour pouvoir être ta mère ! :mouais: :afraid: 

Note : ceci étant, moi aussi j'aurais préféré !


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Déjà c'est Cra*QU*ounette, voilà c'est dit et ça fait du bien...
> 
> Ensuite euh... comment dire... je sais que je peux avoir grosse gueule mais là... on dirait une grenouille genevoise
> (&#8230




J'avais cru que Craquounette était dans la liste.

Et bah non !?

Du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire de son smiley :p :hein:












:rateau:
La prochaine fois je consulterai la liste&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (18 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais cru que Craquounette était dans la liste.



Je dois être dans de nombreuses listes : tête à claques, blondes, à ignorer, courge, à oublier etc... mais non je n'étais pas dans celle-là 



aCLR a dit:


>



Je trouve que je fais très alien avec cette langue pointue genre vipère 

Merci


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je dois être dans de nombreuses listes : tête à claques, blondes, à ignorer, courge, à oublier etc... mais non je n'étais pas dans celle-là



Et celle des belles nanas. 



Craquounette a dit:


> Je trouve que je fais très alien avec cette langue pointue genre vipère
> 
> Merci



Quelle idée aussi de choisir un avatar vert. 

De rien


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Les émoticons, c'est con, les smileys, c'est laid - pouah ! J'en veux pas !*
> - PonkHead

















 ​


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

Comme parfois l'ambiance du bar n'est pas au beau fixe

:up:






Je me suis dis qu'un petit smiley* pourrait arranger tout ça

:down:
















​*Une variante du down de l'intitulé​


----------



## benkenobi (25 Septembre 2008)

C'est nul ton truc !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Septembre 2008)

Pareil, pas terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






:love:


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2008)

:down: merdalors :nwod:


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2008)

loustic a dit:


> :down: merdalors :nwod:



benjamin n'a pas encore eu le temps de le glisser dans la palette de nos smiley favoris


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2008)

Et un smiley pour Fancouleaux ; c'est jouable ?... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2008)

J'ai le sentiment que celui-là servirait beaucoup.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2008)

​


----------



## silvio (2 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



Je l'adopte !!!!
Et hop !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2008)

faut que je ressorte les miens de smileys, tiens...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2008)

ceux avec les chemises d'époque ?


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



J'aurais juré en avoir vu une version plus... explicite.

C'est mon imagination qui me joue des tours ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et un smiley pour Fancouleaux ; c'est jouable ?... :love:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​













_C'est encore loin grand schtroumpf ?_






_Non, plus très loin_​


*a faire un smiley​


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2008)

Tout le monde à l'abri !

N'est-ce pas un peu vite pour de la marche arrière ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'aurais juré en avoir vu une version plus... explicite.



Oui, autre version il y a bien eu  Elle n'est plus


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, autre version il y a bien eu  Elle n'est plus



Ah, tu me rassures !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> ceux avec les chemises d'époque ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



 Tibo,

Si c'est pour qui je pense, on parle d'abraser, pas de décaper


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​



J'adopte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2008)

Merci  :rose:


Pour la peine deux autres 









​


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Hehehehe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et de 3 !!! :love:


Merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2008)

Comment qu'il se sent plus faire sous lui, Minou la frime!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

J'y peux rien si ça te défrise que je sois l'idôle de ce bouge !

Pourtant, je me rends assez détestable&#8230;

Je vais retenter le mamyblue style. Là, si ça énerve pas plus, c'est qu'on a vraiment affaire à des malades !



...


Comment ?
Que je ne m'emmerde pas à tester ?
Oui&#8230;
Qu'on connaît déjà la réponse ?

Ah.


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2008)

On est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même, pas vrai Grug?


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je vais retenter le mamyblue style. Là, si ça énerve pas plus, c'est qu'on a vraiment affaire à des malades !




Ben... ça fait.... peur... surtout :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'y peux rien si ça te défrise que je sois l'idôle de ce bouge !


Mouahahahahahahaha!
Mais c'est que tu es le meilleur en modestie, toi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

D'un autre côté, faut remettre toute chose à sa juste proportion, hein ?

Idôle "ici"&#8230; ça alourdit quand même notoirement un dossier, non ? Je porte ça comme une croix, je t'assure.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et de 3 !!!



Ah, je croyais que 2 suffisaient :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Y'a pas un surdoué pour m'en faire un ?


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2008)

Moi aussi, je n'en voudrais bien un.

Mais je prends également les sous-doués. Faut pas péter plus haut qu'son khyu, non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi aussi, je n'en voudrais bien un.
> 
> Mais je prends également les sous-doués. Faut pas péter plus haut qu'son khyu, non plus.



Nous ne mangeons pas les mêmes rillettes. Pov' naze !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2008)

Je me rends compte que mon smiley date un peu là&#8230;*du temps de mon premier avatar.


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2008)

moi j'ai retrouvé le mien.....


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> moi j'ai retrouvé le mien.....



Pas moi

Je suis allé surfer avec et il s'est coincé dans mon leash qui est resté sur un récif de corail et après la marée est montée et j'avais autre chose à faire et j'ai oublié d'aller acheter un nouveau leash et depuis je surfe sans leash, ce qui n'est pas facile tous les jours 

Enfin, s'il y a un dessinateur talentueux qui n'a pas perdu son leash et qui n'a rien de mieux à faire que de me concocter un petit smiley des piliers du bar (vu le temps que j'y passe), ma reconnaissance éternelle lui sera acquise


----------

